# pregnancy & text buddy- aug 2010



## dizzy65

hey every one, im due aug 24th and wanted to no if any one wanted to be my buddy :blush:


----------



## QueSeraSera

hi there! i am just about 2 weeks behind you...due around the 9th of september. i haven't gone in for a proper scan yet, but that was they date they told me based on my LMP when i had my blood test done. 

im not quite at the same due date as you, but i would be your buddy if youd have me! im definitely looking for people to share the experience with! :)


----------



## amyjomooney

I am 19, due July 31st. I am 12 weeks along. :))


----------



## dizzy65

:) yes thats exciting u can def be my buddy :D i wont no for sure my date until my first ultra sound either we are all just guestimating that ill be due around august 24th :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

fantastic! have you been in to see a doctor yet? i have my first appointment next week wednesday. but i just found out its not like a real appointment...more like a registration with the OB ward (my DH is in the military and that is how they run things i guess) so my first proper appointment with a physical and listening to the heartbeat wont be until about 2-3 weeks after that. im so impatient. i think because it doesnt seem too real until i actually meet with a doctor. lol

how have you been feeling? i havent had any morning sickness, but quite a few other symptoms that are totally kicking me in the rear...exhaustion, headaches, sore bbs...all that fun stuff! :) plus i am ALWAYS thirsty even though i drink like 4-5 34oz bottles of water a day, and i am making constant trips to the bathroom! haha. thought that wasnt supposed to start until later!


----------



## dizzy65

i havent had an appointment yet. but im book in for march 3rd, there is only 3 people in this city that do ultra sound so there is a huge list to get in. it really sucks but they tried to get me in as soon as possibal. and the soonest date was march 3rd. soo far away but well worth the wait ill be 15 weeks one day by then :) so i will actaully get to see bean :)

Ive been feeling good as far as u can feel with pregnancy ... Had a little bit of morning sickness. just when i first wake up i run to the bathroom but other than that its not bad. i have sore bbs and am really exhausted also my tummy feels all weird and tight but apparently that sensation is normal. had a little bit of cramping but not like really bad period cramps or anything which again ive been told is normal :) My MIL told me to drink 3 cups of milk a day and like 8 glasses of water a day i was like are u nuts i have to pee enough allready but she said that its better for baby :) 

Have u been talking any prenatial vitemins and allthat? and have u told your family your expecting?:cloud9:


----------



## QueSeraSera

my mom said i needed to start drinking milk too. which is tough for me, cause i really hate to drink milk just straight. but ive been trying!

sounds like were both kind of lucking out...not getting too bad of symptoms! :)

when i went in for my blood test they wrote me a prescription for prenatal pills. so ive been taking those for about 2 weeks. im not sure if thats what ill stay on, or if theyll change them at my appointment

we have told our family and friends. we sent flower arrangements to my parents and my MIL saying "congratulations grandma & grandpa...again!" lol (my DH has a three year old from a previous relationship) they all thought it was a cute way to announce it and are excited. i havent told work though...i think i will after 12 weeks.


----------



## dizzy65

Yes. We told Our parents and everyone was pretty excited a differant reaction then what we thought althought my mom said we wish u would have waited a bit but it is okay. 

Im on prenatal vitamins, they smell like dog food thou and it really puts me off of having them but it has to be done hehe . 

Im not currantly working right now. im supposed to be resting and not doing a lot so that it doesnt end in m/c and i have been resting and i started eatng 3 meals a day all healthy stuff (it's weird for me because im not big at eating) but it has to be done :) and i cant wait tell i get to meet my baby :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

my mom mentioned that she wished i had waited until after i finished my thesis, but it actually works out because i will be finished and graduate in may...well before my due date.

my prenatal vitamins taste pretty horrid too. i take them in the middle of my breakfast before i finish so that i can still take a couple of bites of food to get the taste out of my mouth. lol

man i wish i had your problem of not being big on eating! i am starving all the time lately. im making sure that i eat several small meals a day to ward off stomach aches. and making sure everything is healthy and i get enough protein, calcium, iron, fiber...etc. its crazy, but like you said, it must be done! 

do you have a history of miscarriages? or have you been having some troubles that youre on bedrest already? i hope that you stay rested up and that you and the baby stay healthy! :)


----------



## dizzy65

i have had 4 m/c in my past and i told the doctor this so he said that i have to be watched carefully as he doesnt want anything to happen to me. and i must be resting all the time, the said they wanted to get me in to an ultra sound ASAP but there is only 3 docs here so i cant get in tel march 3rd but i feel fine right now. I havent even felt like im goina miss carriage which is good. 

i usually take my vitamin eather right after breakfast or right after lunch, it says to take with a meal, i never thought of taking it in the middle of a meal. i should try that maybe to get the taste out of my mouth. but the doctor said prenatial vitamens are nessary they have all the vitamins that we need and it cuts down the chances of miss carriages.

i am not usually a big eater before i got pregnant but now its like i finish eating 1/2 hour later my tumy is rumbling im like omg i just fed u lol its defantly goina be like its father :) 

Im pretty happy that my baby is goina be a summer baby thou, its pretty cold up hear to deliever in the winter time, and plus i would have to go 4 hours away to the next closes city to deliver, thank fully i will be back where i grew up when i have baby so the hospital will be closer :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh wow. i am so sorry for your losses! i am glad youre feeling better for this pregnancy though and that youre resting up!

i was taking vitamins before i got pregnant but switched over to the prenatals as soon as i got my BFP. so im hoping that ive been covered on the nutrients while the little bean has been developing. 

i know what you mean! the baby is making me constantly hungry. i was thinking the same thing, that its going to be exactly like my OH! :)

august and september are the hottest months here. so im a little nervous about being 8 & 9 months in 90+ degree weather with 100% humity. should be interesting for sure! thats good that you will be closer to your hometown and family when you have the baby. im sure having that support system will help out a lot toward the end of the pregnancy and once the baby comes


----------



## dizzy65

thanks, i hope this one doesnt end the same

yes for sure. Augest is one of the hotest months where i come from too, its like even if u go jump in the lake its too hot lol. so my parents are laughing at OH he will have to deal with me being grumpy and hot while in my final stages of being pregnant, there oooh poor jason lol... 

My vitamins have been making my pregnancy symptoms come in worse but its comforting when i no that my pregnancy symptoms are still there. my main one is being way to tired but its only going to get worse as my parents have informed me lol. 

My MIL was talking to OH and was telling him about wat i was going threw and was like yes in a few months shes goina be bigger than a house i was like gee thanks thats comforting lol


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! my mom said the same thing about my DH having to deal with me nine months pregnant in the heat. im already thanking my stars that we have central air condiitoning! :)

i think i get the same thing with my vitamins! ive been getting this sort of stretchy feeling in my lower abdomen and it seems to come on most of the time right after i take my vitamins. ive been having the exhaustion too. i find it so hard to stat awake through the day. today i feel asleep in the car on the 5 minute drive to the store... my DH made fun of me, said i was like a 90 year old woman. lol. which is kinda what i feel like!

i agree...the talk about getting huge here in a few months isnt very comforting. im just trying not to think about that right now!


----------



## dizzy65

haha your lucky that u have central air conditioning but i guess if we stay at FIL's place they have central air conditioning and a pool but i guess no one wants to see me and my big pregnant belly in a bikini hahaha , which il probably be almost tempted too do :) 

im goina look weird i think with a bump because ive always been really tiny my whole life im only 4 foot 11 inches and ive only weighed no more than 120 pounds my whole life so its goina be interesting when my bump starts to come in but i soo cant wait sorta. 

When i went to the store to get my vitamins i asked this lady where to find them and i guess there was too kinds and she was like umm we only have prenatial ones and when i grabbed that ones she kinda gaveme a funny look like yah right u cant be pregnant


----------



## Nichola

Hello 
Im due 2nd aug would love to get talkin to you all .


----------



## QueSeraSera

welcome nichola!

yea the central air thing is very nice and im sure will come in handy. there are pools on base, and im sure i will be spending time there throughout august and september to keep cool! i dont think ill care that i have a huge belly or if anyone wants to see it, im pretty sure ill only be worried about keeping myself cool!

i havent ever been tiny. im like 5'9 and have always been where i could stand to lose 5 or 10 pounds! lol. so i dont think ill look very weird with a bump. but im like you, i cant wait for it. somehow its like the bump makes it really real. right now the baby is so tiny. i was reading something and right now my baby is the size of a blueberry! its so crazy...its hard to image a real life inside of me that is that tiny. i think once i start getting a bump that will just make it feel more real to me.


----------



## dizzy65

welcome nichola :D 

yes i guess the main thing is too keep cool hehe

Im having a hard time too imaging something living inside me every day i look at my belly and say i cant believe im growing a baby inside me. its just amazing to think about :) I agree once the bump gets bigger it seems more official of being pregnant and once the baby is growing and stuff. it will feel more real for me to once i get my ultra sound done and i can see bean :) than i can see the life ive created. 

I also cant wait tell it starts moving around and kicking that will be really cool too :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know! it totally trips me out to think that my body is keeping another human life safe for the next nine months. i cant wait for the appointment to hear the heartbeat. my ultra sound will not be until around week 20, because that is the military standard. that seems so far away, so for now im looking forward to hearing the heartbeat at week 10-12 :)

i have this friend here on base who is due anyday and i ran into her this weekend. anyway, i got to feel the baby kick. and it was amazing! i said i couldnt wait for that and she said it is incredible, but sometimes it gets annoying when the baby will be kicking its foot into your bladder or something. lol. im still excited for it...the good and the bad parts.

today we went to the store and i went through the baby section...ohhhh i wanted to buy stuff! but i know its way too early. plus i want to wait until we find out the gender before i buy anything. but the temptation was there! lol


----------



## dizzy65

wow you have to wait tell week 20 to see your baby? thats crazy, i only have to wait tell week 15 for my ultra sound but i guess u only have to wait 5 weeks after i do :) it will be so awesome to see him/her there and plus the further you are the better picture u will see of your baby :)

OOh i no i was thinking when to start buying baby stuff :) we arent finding out the gender tell he/she is born :) so when we buy stuff mostly everything is goina be yellow . My grandma is knitting bean a blanket i am so excited :D When are you going to find out the gender of ur little one?


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know! weeks 20 seems so far of! but i had heard like you said that the further along you are, the better the picture. so i keep telling myself that the waiting will be worth it. and i guess its not really THAT much longer than normal...if yours is set for week 15. 

i think that they will be able to tell the gender at that ultrasound appointment, so thats when we will find out. my DH and his ex waited until my stepson was born to find out, but we both agreed this time we want to find out beforehand. i am such a planner that i think it would drive me crazy not to know. i want to be able to paint the nursery pink or blue and everything. plus, if its a boy...we have a lot of clothes from my stepson, but if its a girl we will need to buy girly things. thats awesome that you guys will be waiting though...i sorta wish i had that sort of willpower. but i know when they ask if we want to know, i wont be able to restrain myself! lol

that is so cute that your grandma is making a blanket! that will be so special. itll probably end up being one of those blankies that your baby keeps with him/her throughout childhood. :)


----------



## dizzy65

ya i have my scan set for march 3rd and at that point i will be 15 weeks 1 day so it'll be good to see the baby then they usually do one at 12 weeks but they are short of doctors up here but i dont mind the wait it just makes it that much more special when i get to see bean :) 

I dont no if i will be ableto restrain my self either if they ask me if i wana no the sex of the baby but i will have to because OH doesnt want to know what the sex of the baby is and i dont either not until its time :) But i still would really like to know what we are having so we could go and pick out little blue things or little pink things :)

I hope so that blanket will be really special because my grandma made it :)

What do u want a boy or agirl?


----------



## QueSeraSera

i guess i lucked out that my OH wants to know the sex this time. i think it would have turned out badly if i wanted to know and he didnt. lol. im sure i would have thought they could tell just me and i could keep it a secret...but i know that wouldnt actually work! so luckily we both decided we wanted to find out! OH didn't find out last time because his ex didnt want to, but this time he wants to know. 

first and foremost, i just want a healthy baby. i wont be upset by not having the gender "i want" or anything like that. i just want a baby mostly. but i would love to have a girl. there is already my stepson and so we are doing all of the fun "boy" stuff with him, but ultimately i would like to buy some dresses and ribbons. :) my husband is certain its a boy. his greatgrandfather, grandfather, and father only had boys...so he is set on the fact that he can only have boys. i think that is silly. he obviously has the chromosome to have girls, but he just wont accept that as a possibility. lol

i also really want a girl because we have good ideas for girl names, but are struggling agreeing on boy ones. so having a girl would avoid having long discussions over names :)


----------



## dizzy65

haha ya you did luck out for sure i dont think i could keep it a secret if i found out the sex and OH didnt i would blabb it and then i would feel bad as he doesnt want to know. but it is our first so it will be good for a surprise when we have our second we may find out but thats a long time away im just happy that im pregnant right now :)

Im like you i just want it to be happy and healthy thats all that matters to me. But I do really want a boy because i grew up with having a sister. OH he has the same oppinion as your DH he says that as most of his side of the family is all boys that he is only capable of making boys and wont see the fact that there is a 50, 50 chance that it will be a girl hehe. 

We have names picked out for both boy and girl we've had them picked out for a while, so there will be no fighting on names there we have both agreed on some pretty good names we think any way :)


----------



## dizzy65

humm that post posted twice


----------



## QueSeraSera

i dont get guys sometimes. its a fact that there is a 50% chance of a boy and a 50% chance of a girl. but they refuse to believe it! i think part of it for my OH is that he wants more boys too...he thinks girls are too much stress later on, dealing with dating, pregnancy, and all that stuff. i think he is just silly.

we thought up a girls name easily and both love it, but the boys name we have three different first names we like, but cant pick which. and we cant think of good middle names for any of them! so i dont think we will fight over boys names...i just think it will take more work!

i just noticed youre at 10 weeks today! congrats! youre like 1/4 of the way to labor! :)


----------



## dizzy65

ya i no my OH is like ooh boys will be so much easier to have because they dont cry as much (ya right) and then when they get older theres make up and having to be the scary father so none of her bfs will want to come over and then what if she gets pregnant at being a teenager.. The way Guys think seriously lol. he keeps joking with me its goina be twin boys (because twins run in both of our families.. im like omg hahaha

Names are hard to think of because u want to pick a name for the baby that they will like and not be afraid to say that that is there name and all of that.. 

Thanks im so excited to be 10 weeks. that means only 5 weeks tell my scan :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

my DH is the exact same way when i say its gonna be a girl! he keeps saying theyre so much work and what if she gets pregnant and how are we gonna deal with boyfriends. and im thinking...um boys are work too and they could get a girl pregnant and theyll have girlfriends...so whats the difference!? haha. like you said, guy think so strangely

the whole name thing is very difficult. my husband is italian so he wants traditional italian names, which i respect. but we also have to make sure that they arent so obscure that theyre unpronouncable, or my parents feel shut out cause they arent itlian, or the kid get made fun of. theres a very fine line with traditional names i think. plus we want to integrate some family names, so that makes it more difficult. like the middle name lee is common in my family, but there isnt really an italian equivalent. causes more work trying to find the right name. but its fun at the same time! :)

5 more weeks til your scan! hooray! itll be here before ya know it! :)


----------



## dizzy65

ooh i no i tried explaining to OH that its goina be no deferant with a boy that they could also get a girl pregnant and stuff like that and he just kinda was like well its differant with a girl its like :grr: lol... he just been saying girls will be lots more work and all that..

With the middle names for our baby if its a boy the middle name is going to be after my grandfather who passed away when i was 10 and if its a girl the middle name with be after OH's Grandma that passed away when OH was 16, so the middle names have come pretty easy, but first names our minds may change when it gets closer and closer to the date :coffee: we just have to make sure its the perfect one. I was joking with him that the baby will have my last name and he was like no im the father it will have my last name haha it was funny to see his reaction. :thumbup:

I know 5 weeks it seems so far away but it will be here before i know it im so excited :happydance:


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! i bet the last name thing definitely got a rise out of him! :) its always fun to mess around with them a bit.

thats very cool about the middle names youve chosen. thats always nice when you can have names with meaning like that. my DH mentioned naming the baby if its a boy after his greatgrandfather whom he absolutely adored. the name was pasquale. which i think is a very cool name, but he would like it for a first name and i said maybe a middle name would be better. im just scared that most people would pronounce it wrong since its italian and you have to pronounce the final "e" like a long "A" 

i figure we have quite awhile yet to figure it out!


----------



## dizzy65

haha yep gotta keep them on there toes :D

i think that having an italian name would be cool :) in school the teachers and sub teachers will pernounce ever the simpilest names wrong, they prounounced my wrong too and mine is basic (shannon) and after the first time they meet him/her they will probably not get it wrong again :) it is very cool that your DH wants to stick to tradition and have an italian name. Maybe you guys could comprimise and do a name that means something to him and a name that means something to you :) 

Yes you are right there is lots of time left yet to think up names :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

ahhh no way! my name is shannon too! that is really crazy, because its not really THAT common of a name. at least i dont run into other shannons very often! hah...what a weird coincidence. :) but if you tell me your husbands name is roberto then thats just gonna be kinda creepy! ;)

i know what you mean though about teachers getting every name in the book wrong, so i guess i really shouldnt place that much importance on that factor. 

ive never really wanted to name my kids after family or anything. i dont know why...probably because i had a unique name in my family and everyone else was named after the older generations. it made me feel special. lol. so luckily i dont have any names that im attached to as far as that goes.

the other boy name weve been thinking about that i think i like more is carmine. easy to pronounce, traditional italian...but still no luck on the middle name. luckily the deadline for picking names isnt until the 20 week mark when we find out the gender. i want to have them picked by then so once we know if its a boy or a girl we can start calling it by name. wierd...i know.


----------



## dizzy65

haha thats awesome i dont find too many people with my name :) haha no my OH's name is jason hehe that would be creapy if they had the same name too it would be weird haha

Carmine thats a cool name. middle names usually are harder to come up with than the first names. The name we have picked out for a boy is either Joshua, or Nicholas and for a girl its either Summr or Emily. So we will still have a bit of deciding to do when the time comes i guess.. i think its cute that you wana start calling it by its name, instead of just him or her.. Like we will be calling it it until its born it kinda feels weird to call it an it when ill be like 39 weeks and it will be likea real baby in there. 

I cant wait tell i go to the doctor and i find out when my bean is actually supposed to be here and when the actuall due date is. the doctor i went tosee at the clinic said if i did a hormone sample that they would be able to tell how far along i did it. so of course idid the hormone sample. and than he looked at it and say they are very very high then iwas like so how far along am i and he was like oh i cant tell u that i wasl ike gee thanks :growlmad: lol


----------



## QueSeraSera

pfew! glad to find out we arent actually the same person! ;) hehe. 

i agree i think carmine is much cuter that pasquale. and a little more straightforward on the pronounciation! ;) i really like both nicholas and joshua for a boy. when i was younger i always said i would name my son nicholas, but then about 2 years ago my friend named her son that. so now it would just be weird! lol. but i do really like it. and ive always love the season names...summer and autumn. such pretty names. emily is really nice too. you guys have some great choices picked out!

i know some women think its weird but im definitely the type that wants to get to know my baby before it is born. i plan on doing the reading to the belly thing and music to the belly thing. i guess i see it like you said, its really like a real, grown baby in there towards the end...and so i want to start treating it that way. my husband says im out of control! haha. 

thats pretty lame that the doc said he would be able to tell how far along you were and then couldnt! what was the point of getting the test then?! from my schedule of appointments it doesnt seem like i will be having any dating procedures done until the ultrasound! and thats not until like week 20! i would like to know sooner a more accurate due date. but maybe im just mistaken. i go to the first informational/registration appointment tomorrow, so im sure i will find out more then.


----------



## dizzy65

thanks :) i really like names like summer and autumn too. Thats why we have chose if its a girl to name her summer. 

I plan to do the whole reading and music to the tummy thing too because i believe that they can hear the voices and music and it will be comforting to them i think to at least once a day be able to hear our voices so maybe when it comes out he/she will be more familiar with us and he/she will already know us in some ways because they were comforted by our voices in the womb . OH thinks im crazy to hes like dont u think ur going a bit over board. but no i dont. because like u said i want to get to know my baby before it is out. I guess they will never know what its like because they dont get the joy of carrying it .. :)

Ya it seems so far away to the ultra sound to find out how far u are actually along :) it would be weird to go there and they tell u that ur like a month further along than u thought ha ha.. but i am excited to know when to expect my baby :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

i think youre right, i think that boys just cant understand certain things because they just arent going through the same thing as we are. i have read many studys that describe the benefits of reading, talking, and playing music for babies still in the womb. and one of the things is like you said, babies are more familiar with their parents voices and more easily soothed. 

i cant even imagine what i would do if they told me i was a lot farther along than i thought! that would be insane! but it would mean a shorter time until i meet the baby, so it would probably be good news! :)


----------



## dizzy65

yes ive herd that too it makes them calmer and more relaxing when hearing their parents voices so im goina try it :) 

that would be funny if they said i was further along than i thought it would be kind of a relief to know im further along but at the same time it would be scary to know that its shorter time tell u get to see the baby, and theres just all the stuff to do that much sooner :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh definitely. if i found out i was a month further i would probably freak out at first because id think i was behind in getting stuff done. but after the shock wore off, id be happy about it being closer to labor. 

didnt you say you were gonna be moving midway through your pregnancy to be closer to your family? thats a pretty big undertaking while pregnant! lol. but it will totally be worth it. i wish my family was nearby. for me, its just me and my husband out here and of course his stepson. but i know after i give birth ill be wishing my parents lived here. luckily theyre already planning on being here for the birth and a week or two after.


----------



## dizzy65

yep we are moving closer mid way threw my pregnancy but its because OH is getting paid to go back to school and stuff so we will be moving there and doing the rest of my pregnancy near my parents. and his dad. it will be good. my dad just sudjested thou if the situation where im currantly living gets any worse that i should move back home tell OH can come down and we can move out because right now im way to stressed living here, so me and my cat will be moving maybe to where my parents live. for a while any way


----------



## QueSeraSera

that would be awesome to get paid to go to school! and it works out perfectly because it puts you near to both of your families. :)

is there something wrong with the place youre living in now? if it is tending to be a stress factor fo you then it probably wouldnt be a bad idea to go ahead and move close to your parents now. especially since you are supposed to make sure youre as relaxed and not stressed as possible! im sure it would be hard to be away from OH, but it might be better in the long run for the baby. when were you originally to be moving for the school year?


----------



## dizzy65

yeah its a pretty good deal them paying him to go back :)

Yes these people im living with are horrid. First off they have fed me expired food (i didnt no it was expired at the time) and they are so stupid that they dont no there is anything wrong with eatin food thats been expired for over a month and they get sick and wonder why. And they are constantly yelling at each other, and there son always hits on me and makes me really uncomfortable. And they are always judging me on everything. There is so much more thats why my dad said that if i need to me and my cat can come stay with them tell OH can move up there. The thing that really gets me is my cat is 3 months old and he is an inside cat and they put him out side and when SIL told her that trouble is an inside cat he said oh well thats too bad i put him out side. i almost smacked him !! :grr:


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh wow, that sounds insane! im such a fresh food freak i would literally die there. if something is a single day past its "fresh until" date...i get nervous and throw it out. maybe a little overboard, but its just safer! you never know what expired food could do to you. especially when youre pregnant and have the little one to think about too!

and the cat thing is just mean. that cat is too young to be outside anyway, even if it were an outside cat. but to put it out when he was asked not to is just being a jerk. 

i dont blame you one bit for considering going back to your folks place. seems like it would be very difficult to relax in that sort of an environment!


----------



## dizzy65

Yeah i know i cant wait to be rid of this place for good .. 

Soo i was doing research today as something the doc had said on my last appointment had me kind of puzzled to why he said it and dismissed the subject so fast. and it was my hormone levels where higher than what they were supposed to be so i was doing my research and it said higher hormone levels could mean twins. I was like OMG twins that would be totally crazy. and i was thinking back to that day with the doctor to what we talked about and i asked him about my hormone levels and he said they were very high and i asked him is that good or bad and he said good depends on... then he asked how far along i thought i was and when i said 8 weeks he smiled and changed the subject. so now i really cant wait for my first ultra sound too see whats going on. Its going to be weird if i am having twins on my first baby.


----------



## QueSeraSera

twins would be awesome! i actually sorta thought that when you said the high hormones thing but i was mostly focused on the fact that you could be further along than you thought! that could definitely explain why he was kind of secretive about the whole thing...i mean, he cant really tell you about that until they listen for the heart or do an ultrasound. would you be excited for twins? i think i would be super excited, but im pretty sure my OH would freak. hes already worried about money as it is. lol

now i cant wait for you to go to your ultrasound!! haha. you better start thinking about what other middle names you can use if you need to use more than one of the first names you guys have picked out! :)


----------



## dizzy65

haha yeah i dont know what i would do if i was having twins it would be exciting but i would be nervous about having them especially if they were identical that would be crazy haha. and twins run in our family too. like every generation in my OH's family has a set of twins, so it wouldnt surprise me, and there are lots of sets of twins on my side too.. :) i did research last night because i was wondering what it could mean about having really high hormones and when i found out i told OH and he was like haha nice.. so i think he will be okay with it :)

Yes i suppose we will have to get more names and middle names if im having more than one, i guess i have both first names but would need to do the middle names :) it will be fun coming up with new names thou :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

thats pretty good odds then that you could be having twins, i mean with it being that common on both sides of your families! and its good that your OH didnt freak out at the mention of it either. lol. man thats big news i wouldnt be able to wait until the next appointment! 

if you are having twins itll definitely be good that youre going to be closer to family when the time comes. im sure youll be wanting all the help you can get from your family. :)

i went to my appointment today, but it was more like a registration. got lots of packets of information and everything. and they did labs to run a bunch of tests. the lab was horrible. i had to drink some gross drink and then wait an hour without being able to eat anything, drink anything, or go to the bathroom before i got my samples taken. ugh...totally made my tummy upset. but i got another appointment for february 24th. we get to do the heart monitor thing then. so thats something exciting to look forward too :)


----------



## dizzy65

ooh thats exciting. what kind of tests did you have done just the regular ones? when i went to the lab i just got my bloods and my urine done. i never had to drink any thing. thats sounds awful but at least you only have to do it once right, hopefully any way ha ha . i didnt know you had to do registraition, is that a military thing or a hospital thing? i didnt have to register here we just went to the clinic and got refered to the hospital then got a ultra sound appointment booked. that wil be really cool to hear the babies heart beat defantly something to look forward to and its closer than your ultra sound :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh my gosh they do a load of tests! they took 8 different vials of blood to run different tests. i think they took glucose test, an rh test, an HIV test, a rubatella, and i cant even remember the others! basically they test you for everything they could possibly test you for all at once. 

i think the registration thing is just a military thing. its the fastest, most efficient way to get out all of the information to everyone quickly. the military is crazy and there are so many pregnant women around here. so you do a registration and they tell you all of the information about the pregnancy process, they give you the "what to expect when youre expecting book," tell you about all of the services and classes the military offers, and all that fun stuff. and then they make you an appointment for the full physical and fetal heart tones. 

cant wait for the heart tones though! :)


----------



## dizzy65

8 viles?? wholy thats a lot i thought 2 was a lot haha i had to get 2 done when i went in for a couple differant tests, one was a blood pregnancy test i dont mind the niddles so much as i dont look at it when they are doing it. did uget all 8 done at once? that would make me soo light headed :S 

I think registration is a good idea to keep every one on track and to know whats happening. it would be a good idea to have registration here because there is so few doctors and so many pregnant women here .. it makes since that the millitary do it as they like to keep order and stuff :)

ya that must be exciting to be able to hear your babies heart beat :D i cant wait tell i get to hear mine but that wont be until the day i go in for ultra sound :)

by the way i forgot to say congrats on hitting 8 weeks thats exciting :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea all 8 at once! i kept thinking to myself, i wonder if this is safe!? lol. its funny how now that im pregnant i think that about everything. the needles dont bother me too much except the military nurses are not delicate at all when drawing blood theyre machines, and they dont really care if they hurt you. i actually have a bruise from where they drew blood on wednesday!

i agree that the registration is a good idea, it think its a very efficient way to communicate all of the information. i just wish i didnt have to wait another month to actually get into see a doctor! lol

youre gonna have an amazing day! ultrasound and heartbeat all at once! :)

thanks! 8 weeks is exciting...only 42 more to go! its so funny that i look forward to every week because i get a newsletter that tells me how big the baby is compared to fruits. this week the baby is the size of a rasberry. last week it was a blueberry...its crazy, totally makes me stop and look at the fruits in the grocery with more awe! :)


----------



## dizzy65

wow thats a lot of blood 8 would make me feel so light headed. u must be really strong to go threw that :) i dont know if it would be safe for baby but the doctors should no best and seens how they know your pregnant they wouldnt do it if it were unsafe. Thats still a lot of blood thou. it musta taken a while.

Lol yeah i know how u feel, i wish i didnt have to wait another month to get to go in and see how my baby is doing but so far so good nothing that would give me the idea somethings going wrong so thats a plus :)

your welcome i remember when i hit 8 weeks i was so excited it felt really good. i have one of those emails too that tells me what the baby looks like each week and everything and it always makes me really excited i cant wait tell i get to the third trimester when it will be an actually baby :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

im the same way! i keep thinking that it seems so far away and i cant wait, but i guess there arent any signs that anything is wrong. so that is comforting. but ill still feel so much better once i get to see the signs that everything is okay.

the weekly email is so crazy because it makes you realize just how quickly the baby is growing and developing. it seems like the baby has developed so much by 8 weeks, but it is still just an embryo. i think its not even considered a fetus until 9 or 10 weeks! so crazy. im looking forward to the later weeks too when you can feel the baby move and kick and its like a major part of you. right now, besides some symptoms, i can sometimes almost forget theres anything there!


----------



## dizzy65

yes it will feel so much better once i know everything is okay :)

I dont know at what week it is supposed to start kicking around but i so cant wait for that, its goina be great :) i think ive started getting a little bump already its good. 

When i was at the book store the other day i was looking at pregnancy books and the people that were also there looking at books where giving me bad looks like youdont look pregnant and your to young to be pregnant (most people think im only like any where from 14-16) i dont look very old, and its really annoying for them to make assumptions like that. but i got my books any way :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

im pretty sure i read somewhere on one of these threads that you can usually start feeling the kicks in the middle of the ssecond trimester...like around week 18ish. apparently the little beans are going crazy kicking even right now, but theyre just too small for us to really feel it. 

thats awesome that youre getting a bump already! i can definitely tell that abs are a little bit more padded than they normally are. i think its mostly from water retention though...totally got some bloating going on for the past week or so. 

i dont understand why people are so judgemental about things. they really should mind their own business. even if you were as young as you look, it still is not their concern and they have no idea your situation. and its pretty sad, but if you look young youll probably have to deal with that throughout your whole pregnancy, especially from the older generations...they seem to be the worst about it! best method is probably just to ignore them ;)


----------



## dizzy65

I read as well that they are moving around and everything now, and mothers of 2 or more can actaully feel them some times earlier on around 12 weeks, that is totally crazy if you could feel the baby moving that early on. but iguess maybe u need to know what it feels like to determine if thats what is happening right now :) Mothers of 2 or more, are just more experianced with that sorta thing i guess. 

Yes it is pretty cool but its probably just bloat i keep telling my self its baby hehe but most of it is just bloat i read that there is alot of just bloat that happens in first tri and then you start getting a more defind bump going into second tri which is cool anyway, i cant wait tell theres actaully something to see but im afraid of getting bigger like that.

I know some ppl can be so ignorant about that sort of thing. giving bad looks and everything and its really none of there concern. I think a lot of the bad look comes from people who waited tell they were just about 30 before they had a baby, or even over 30 too. and religious people too. because they believe on not having sex tell marriage. but i do just ignore them, they can stare all they want its not goina bother me any really its my choice and my body, it has nothing to do with them. im not hurting any one.


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i would agree that women who have already been pregnant a couple of time probably have a better idea of what theyre feeling and what kicking that early is like. those women are pros at the pregnancy thing and just know exactly what happens to your body and everything. its us first timers that are more nervous and unsure about things we experience. 

i guess that makes sense. you kinda get a bloat that just sort of turns into a baby bump. so, in that sense, its really like a bump already! but i tend to agree that itll be much cooler when its an actual distinguishable bump. like the point where you go to the store and everyone knows without a doubt that theres a baby in there

oh religious people are the worst! i mean, im sure there are some that are just fine about things. but some of them judge people on EVERYTHING and its like, really they arent that great themselves. but for some reason they feel the right to be judgemental. meh, who needs em! ;)


----------



## dizzy65

yes, one day when i get up there with having more than 2 babies as i plan to i will know what to look for. but for a first baby we are all new to it and dont no whats going on with our babies and bodies quite yet and havent experianced it even if we have read it in a book :) but once this is over and we have our babies we will defantly have a better understanding its all just new now :)

Yep it will be totally awesome when people can actaully tell that your pregnant and not just putting on some weight thats what i was afraid of that people are goina think that im just putting on some weight, before they know theres actaully a baby in there, but oh well soon enough i guess they will all know that im pregnant :)

I know what you mean, its like they critique you on every little thing but they do "sins" them self. I dont think they are as perfect as they seem to think that they are. It gets really tiresome having to hear it from them all the time, but ohwell just have to ignore them i guess :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

so how many babies do you plan to have exactly? as for us, we arent too sure. we already have my stepson. and then the baby on the way. i think we might have two more after that, but that will be the maximum. if we do have more, i want them to be pretty close in age...like no more than 2-3 years apart. so mostly it will come down to finances and if we can afford it! unless of course we get taken by surprise! ;)

for a little bit people might just think were putting on weight, but probably not too long. for me at least we have pretty much told everyone that were expecting, so the only people who might think that would be strangers...and they dont really matter anyway! :) the ones im kinda worried about is work, but i think ive decided to tell them at 12 weeks. so thats coming up pretty soon and i shouldnt have gained too much by then anyway. but i definitely dont want them thinking "oh shes let herself go" haha


----------



## dizzy65

We plan to have 6 babies. I know thats a lot but OH came from a big family he has 4 whole siblings a half sibling and a step sibling and he loved growing up with all of them. as for me i grew up with just me and my sister and i always wanted a big family :) so thats why we decided on 6 :) we also want them to be fairly close in age but i guess not all of them because that would be a little bit much. But it would be good to have them 2-3 years apart as well :)

12 weeks is a good idea. thats a little before you go into third tri so before you start showing so you can just give people a heads up on whats happening and they should all be understanding andthey wont think ur "letting your self go" haha. I dont have a job. and OH said now that im not aloud to get one but its okay i need all the rest i can get right now. 

just 2 and a half weeks now tell im in second tri and i cant wait, when u get to second tri apparently you chances of miss carriages go down some percent so thats really exciting.. but so far so good :) 

I was talking to my mom on the phone the other night and she said that when i come home in the summer that she is goina go threw all my old babies clothes and baby blankets and give me what she can :) i am so happy, i was like oh great your goina make me help look for them when i can barely walk haha and she said it wont be that bad. :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

wow 6 is a lot! my DH tried to convince me to agree to having 6. he comes from a family of just him and his mom and brother. the rest of his family (aunts and uncles and such) have sort of been written off by his mom because of past arguements and issues. so hes never had the big family thing. i am the same with just one sibling, but i grew up being really close to the rest of my huge extended family so we always had the huge holiday dinners and everything. thats what my DH wants, but i just dont think we could ever afford 6 kids. so we finally came to an agreement at 4, but im not sure if thats 4 ourselves or 3 ourselves plus my stepson. but we have awhile to figure it out! lol.

yea the 12 week mark seems like a good idea because i wont be showing too much. plus i will have just gone in for the heartbeat and will be reassured that everything is okay. and, like you said, i heard that the chances of m/c are much less after 12 weeks...so ill feel safer telling people that arent close friends and family by then.

thats so cute that youll be able to dig out all of your old baby clothes! that will be a fun bonding thing for you and your mom to do together for sure. all of my stuff is in storage in wyoming! bleh. plus i was tiny and premature, so im pretty sure any infant stuff my mom has would probably be too small for my baby anyway, as im hoping that i have a normal, healthy 8-ish lb baby! :)


----------



## dizzy65

really? thats cool. idont know if we will be able to aford 6 but OH has a really good paying job and once i get done my university job i will be getting paid lots too, of course i wont be working for a while, I asked OH if i could work now and he said no, but its okay i need all the rest i could possibly get right now. OH in a few years after all of his tickets are all done he will be making like $40-50 dollers an hour canadian so it is pretty good money :thumbup: 

i have one more week tell im over 12 weeks but i think that everyone knows pretty much now so its good. OH's "second mother" as he used to call her just told me she is 11 weeks pregnant too and she is due the day after i am, and now she wants to do lots of baby stuff with me. which is good i like her and she is fun to be around :cloud9: 

i know it will be fun to do the baby clothes thing with my mom. they are all in storage too, so thats why we have to dig for them hehe but it will be lotsa fun :flower:


----------



## QueSeraSera

thats awesome that youre both set up for good paying jobs. but i think your OH is right, for now you should just rest and try to stay relaxed. but if you have 6 you probably wont be working anyway...probably be a stay at home mom cause im sure the childcare would be outrageous! at least it is here. about $450/mo for a single kid...and thats the discounted military rate!

thats awesome that you have someone there that is that close to your due date and you know well. im sure that will be really nice for support and someone to do al the fun baby stuff.


----------



## dizzy65

wow thats a lot of money for child care for sure. If its that much here then it is probably best to stay home because if i worked my hole pay check would be going to day care but i would defantly work after the kids are in school for a full day. unless i can get a job that has benifits with child care so i get a really good discount. i know at the college they have child care..

Yes it will be good to have sum one to do all the fun baby stuff with :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea im not sure if its like that everywhere. it might just be that hawaii is super expensive. i was looking at a nonmilitary place downtown where i work and it was 1000$ a month for an infant! i almost fainted! but that would be awesome if you could find a place with child care benefits, and at least youll have that at university...they dont have things like that here. it wouldnt matter for me though, as i will be graduating in may anyway.

oh i definitely think itll be good to have someone to experience it with! i wish i has someone like that here. is she near you or is she near where youll be moving? at any rate, its good that you get along and awesome that youre due so close together


----------



## dizzy65

wholy thats a little bit expensive for child care. thats crazy. soo much money, i guess they are just tryng to make people more broke then they are already ha ha.. i hope that its not that bad here i will have to look into it i suppose. are you going to be doing child care then for your kids? ah thats good you are graduating in may :) but it sucks that the university doesnt have any child care or anything. 

She lives right down the road from my OH's dad so she is really close to us. well sort of .. we wont be staying with OH's dad very long just tell we can get our own place. but it will be good.. we were looking to buy a house that is right across the street from her. and its by OH's dad and its close enough for my parents to come and visit too. so when we get down there we wil have to see about it :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i know! its almost not worth it to go back to work if youre going to be spending almost an entire paycheck on childcare! lol. we are discussing it financially if i could stay home for a bit, but ill probably just take about 6 to 8 weeks off or so and then go back. itll be hard to leave the little one at daycare, but we also need money coming in. were hoping we will be able to find a private childcare provider...someone we can get to know and trust that only has a few kids in their house, instead of having to take the baby to a center with tons of kids and different providers all the time. 

wow that house location sounds really perfect! youll be close to a lot of both you and your OHs family. and if youre right across from her, your kids can have playdates together! :) thats really cool that youre thinking of buying...weve been wanting too but because my DH is in the military and gets moved around every 4 years or so, we cant really do that right now. but thats an exciting thing for sure! :)


----------



## dizzy65

that sounds like a good idea having some one you know baby sit for your baby that way you can work easier knowing that you trust the person you leave your baby with plus it will probably be a lot cheaper than day care :) i think that i would much rather do that than leave my baby in a center with loads of ther kids for sure.

wow i couldnt imagin moving every 4 years. it would be so hard. i found it hard when we moved from there to here and having to do that, it would be so hard once you just get settled in to take off again. or maybe its really exciting too getting to meet all sorts of new people and have lots of new adventures :)

I have the flu mixed with morning sickness right now so im like really sick and it sucks big time because we arent aloud and cold meds so i just have to let the flu run its course i guess


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i think its a much better idea to see if we can find a private provider. i like that i would get to know the person well and also that they are only allowed to watch like 4 or 5 kids per provider. so it seems like the baby would get more attention than at a big center.

moving isnt that difficult. i mean, i moved away from everyone i knew at 18 to hawaii far far away where i didnt know a soul. i think once you do that, it makes everything much easier. plus, some of the places we could go are pretty exciting. others, though are not so much. the only thing i worry about is when our kids are getting older, them having to leave their friends. but my DH is only in the military 11 more years anyway and then we will move somewhere and settle down probably. plus, theres the chance that the next place we go we could end up staying out the rest of the time. so its not really that bad. for example, my DH will have been in hawaii 6 years before we move, so its not always a sure thing moving that often.

im sorry your sick! i was so scared i would get sick because my stepson had a bit of a bug, but i avoided getting it thankfully. when i usually get sick i just take tons of medicine to combat it quickly, and you cant do that when pregnant...which made me nervous even more. hopefully you get well soon and the sickness goes away quickly! :) sending you well wishes!


----------



## dizzy65

yes for sure the baby would get lots more attention at a smaller place with less kids than at a bigger center :)

oh well thats good that you dont have to move that much. i think you are right after the first time you move it doesnt seem that bad after word when you move again. we moved up here from home which is 12 hours away (14 in the winter) and at the begining i was soo home sick but now its so much more easier to be away from every one i do still get home sick, but for differant reasons then before. now its just that the weather here is way differant, winter here lasts way longer and i hate snow and cold i am totally a beach girl. OH loves snow mobiling and stuff like that and i just love the warmth. and at home the snows usually gone by march. So thats a main reason i feel so home sick now. 

Thanks. it really sucks being sick while pregnant not being able to take any cold meds. We moved into my MIL's place where everyone here has colds and caughs and while pregnant your immune system is differant so i got sick way easier than if i wasnt pregnant. but hopefully it will go away sooner. :) 

I got OH to agree to let me and my kitty go stay with my parents for a week so i wll be home for like 3 weeks (2 weeks with him, one week by my self) so i get to see the nice spring weather :) i am so happy


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know totally what you mean about the change in weather making you homesick. i grew up in wyoming where it is super cold and the winters last from about october to may. i hated the snow and the cold, so i decided to come to university in hawaii where theres beaches and it is warm all year long. mostly, i love the weather here and don't miss the snow, but around christmastime i get so homesick. partly because i miss my family, but also partly because celebrating christmas in 70 degree weather is just plain wrong. there are times when the warmth is fantastic, and there are certain times that just call for cold weather, snow, and being snuggled up in big sweaters next to a fireplace! :) but you do eventually get used to it. i dont blame you though, for wanting to go back to a place that isnt so cold! :)

hopefully youre right about the cold, maybe because your immune system is all changed it will be able to fight off the flu symptoms more quickly that normal! fingers crossed for you that thats the case! 

that will be nice to go see your parents for awhile and get out of the cold! im sure with you being pregnant and all they will be excited to spend the extra time with you too! and i bet your kitty will appreciate it too...getting to go spend time with people who dont put it out into the cold! ;)


----------



## dizzy65

yes i agree the perfect time for the cold and snow is around christmas time.. i love it when it snows around christmas time and seeing all the decorations and all that stuff around. the snow makes it all so much more beautiful . but its like after christmas holidays are over like after new years and all that its like its time for the snow to go lets get back to some normal weather haha. Where i grew up was B.C canada and they are cold there in the winter but not for as long as here, they have there winter from like november to mid febuary, and here its winter from october to june. so its way differant. but i live way up north here too. and just get so sick and tired of being stuck in the cold all the time.

i hope so i really hate being sick its no fun at all. 

Yes my kitty will like being there in the spring like weather because if he gets kicked out side not like he will but if he does it will be nice and warm for him :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

i totally agree! here around christmas time everyone puts the lights up and the decorations in the yard, but it just kinda looks silly without snow all around. i mean, they put lights on the palm trees! its just weird and i always want to be back home during that time of the year. but, just like you said, after the holidays im good with the warm weather again! lol

hopefully youre getting a lot of sleep and fluids. that should help out some. and you gotta have chicken noodle soup! thats sure to help you feel better ;)


----------



## dizzy65

haha that would look funny.. lights in palm trees, i couldnt imagin ;)

Yes lots of fluids and chicken noodle soup was trying to get OH to make me some but he got hurt pretty bad at work today so he cant really help me with anything at the moment. it sucks. but he is doing okay..


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea its really pretty silly looking. the tourists love it because theyve all come from cold places to spend christmas on the beach, and im sure its all so different for them. but when you do it year after year, it kinda gets old. lol

that really sucks that your OH is hurt too! just when you need someone to be taking care of you too! i hope is alright and starts feeling better quickly, and you too! :)


----------



## dizzy65

haha yeah i bet. i think it would be interesting to see for sure but i wouldnt want it for all my chirstmases i love being home around my family and all that around christmas with all the pretty snow and lights. Usually the day after christmas or in the week after christmas my OH goes out with my dad and my uncle and my Uncles Brother in law and they all go ice fishing up in the bush and they have great fun and it would be really hard to ice fish if it was like summer weather out there ha ha ha. I think I like how we spend our christmas :)

He is doing better today, he just has a broken thumb and a sprenged knee and he stretched his leg and brused alot of his bones and he hurt his back pretty bad. but not bad enough to stop him going to work. He fell off of a 10 foot drop and bounced off of a trailor and hit the ground so it was a pretty rough drop and he is lucky he didnt do much more damage like break any major bones or anything and im very thankful he is okay. The one bone he broke His thumb, was one he broke when he was in high school, and he just re broke an old injury that never really healed properly so we are hoping that this time it heals as it should. it used to click. So OH is kind of in a half cast on his hand. he is under no cercumstance aloud to lift with that hand which is totally understandable so he is on light duty :) he says its better than being off all together. i dont really know if it is. 

Your 9 weeks now :) that must be exciting hay one week down only 31 more to go hehe. how are you feeling?


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea your christmases sound like a lot of fun! i used to go back home and do the big family christmas in the cold and snow and go sledding and build snowmen with my nephew and all that fun stuff. its just been the past couple of years we havent been able to afford the flights back...its really expensive to fly from hawaii to my hometown. like $1000 a person...and theres me, DH, and my stepson. so it takes a very good year for us to be able to manage it. lol.

wow! that sounds like a pretty bad fall your OH took! youre right though, it seems like hes lucky he didnt do any worse damage...it could have eaily been much much worse with him having worse broken bones. and what a positive way too look at it...this gives his thumb a chance to heal right this time! i can't believe hes still working though...i would think he would need a couple of days to recover from something like that. i mean, even if nothing else is broken he must be really sore still. im glad he isn't worse off than he is is though! seems like he should heal up pretty quickly :)

yea nine weeks now and the baby is the size of a grape. lol. im feeling pretty well. im still really tired all of the time. and the past few days any food i look at makes me nauseous. last week i was constantly hungry and wanting any food, and this week every single thing i contemplate eating turns my stomach. form one extreme to the other! lol. how have you been doing? staying rested up and fighting that flu off?


----------



## dizzy65

wow that is quite expensive to come home. you would have to save up lots to get home. plus im guessing flights to and from hawaii around christmas time would be really expensive and hard to come by so you would have to book a month or two in advance to get tickets out and back in just to make sure you have a spot. than the flights would be really crowded. but once in a while it would be good to go home and be with the family. It would be pretty expensive for the 3 of you to go and next year the four of you to go.. that really sucks. but maybe when you move you will be closer to the snow and all of that :)

Yes he is very lucky that nothing got really badly broken like a leg or anything that would prevent him from working, i think he should take some time off but OH said he cant afford it i just rolled my eyes at him when he said that, i just wish for once he would think of him self. Hopefully he wont be in pain for two long, he should heal pretty quickly, he is limping and stuff which is to be expected with what has happend to him.

I totally know what you mean about being tired all time time it sucks. that sucks for feeling natious when looking at food. each week i find its differant one week im fine no morning sickness the next week im with my head in the toilet. Im getting lots of rest trying to fight off this flu, hopefully it wont be with me very long. Hope you start to feel better soon. Morning sickness and feeling natious can really suck some times. Especially when you know you have to eat but the thought of it makes you just want to throw up everywhere. Hopefully your next week will be a little bit easier :D


----------



## courtney13

i am due august 3rd! PS! how do i get the baby things to show up underneath???


----------



## dizzy65

welcome! :D and what do you mean?


----------



## QueSeraSera

hello courtney! welcome! :)

yea its pretty expensive, luckily when the baby comes it will be able to fly free for the until its two years old. we got a lot of our traveling in before my stepson turned two so he was free! haha. the only bad part is that he doesnt get his own seat. so he had to be on our laps for the 5 hour flight to california and then however far we were going from there. but totally worth it to save the money, lol :) once we move back to the mainland it will be better cause then we will have the option to drive...here its fly or nothing. 

i know how the thing with your OH can be...my DH is the same way, hes hardheaded and once he has his mind set on something its impossible to get him to change his mind! 

its so crazy how quick the symptoms can change! i guess its kind of a good thing though, because even though i feel terrible right now i know that theres hope that next week ill be feeling fine! lol. i bet yours has been super bad with morning sickness and the flu combined...hopefully your next week will better too! :)


----------



## dizzy65

ooh thats cool that babies can fly for free.. :) we will have to dothat some time when baby is born i wasnt sure if they did or not because i know on the buses the babies get to ride for free, but they also get there own seat. and kids under 5 get a lower rate on the buses, i wasnt sure if it was the same with planes. My mom and i used to take the grey hound all the time when i was little to go and see my gramma who lived 8.5 hours away from us. :)

i totally know what you mean, one week ill be fine and next week ill be like crap. but its good in a way feeling sick with morning sickness and everything because you know that its a good pregnancy and that there is actaully something going on in there. When we get into Second tri the symptoms are supposed to be differant also, we are supposed to feel less tired and sick. I hope so hehe . because i dont know how much more of throwing up i can take. haha. But on the plus side my flu is starting to get better :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

i wish it was the same on the planes as on buses. ive never taken buses before cause they dont have them here (well they have city buses but not long distance ones...cause there isnt very far to go) and back in wyoming they didnt have very good service either. so growing up we always just drove. but with the planes once they hit 2 years old they have to pay full price, the same as adults. so its definitely worth it to get the travel in before they turn two. or just take the bus...a much better deal financially, im sure! :)

i guess im lucky that i havent actually thrown up. but sometimes i just wish i would. i think its just as bad to feel like you need to throw up and not be able to. i keep thinking that i would feel so much better if i could actually just throw up, but thats probably mot true. haha. i hope youre right about second tri because i need my energy back. lately i find it so hard to stay awake through the day. and things are so busy at work that i really need to be on top of it, but most of the time im kinda in half-asleep mode. 

im very glad that your flu is getting better! thats very good news.. and youre close to second tri too. so hopefully all sickness causing symptoms will be gone :)


----------



## dizzy65

i havent taken a bus for a really long time either.. but i wish it was the same like that on planse and buses.. it would be good. :) .... but iguess every system is differant. that seems a little crazy paying full price for an infant... thats a lot of money too especially if you have a big family. or if you have like triplets or something and there all just turned about 2 then you wouldnt be going to far to fast haha.

Thats how i used to feel too if i could just throw up once and get it out that it would be so much better and id probably feel so much better. but the thing with me is that once i throw up once im throwing up lots. Its because once i got that taste in my mouth its hard to not throw up again and even water and all that stuff doesnt help and it gets really annoying. I hate that feeling of throwing up. and some times when theres nothing in your tummy to throw up and you just do any ways it hurts so bad. 

I hope all my sickness will be gone by second tri. i think half my sleepyness problem is due to being sick. But Oh well soon enough i will be all better and i will have my enegy sum what back. back enough that i can get out of bed and be active with everyone instead of just laying down not doing anything but playing on my computer and watching tv and sleeping. i dont even have enough energy to play with my cat or to get up to feed him. OH has to. it kind of sucks. but it all comes with being sick i guess. soon enough it will be all over with :)

on the plus side only 4.5 weeks until my first ultra sound :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh i cant imagine if you had like triplets. you definitely wouldnt me flying anywhere unless you were rich. i think pretty much if you have more than one or two kids, youre probably going to need to be either driving or taking the bus for any vacation that you take! triplets would be awesome, but a financial killer. they would all turn the driving age at the same time, wanting to go to college at the same time...youd never get much of a break or any time to save up money between one kid's milestone and the next!

i totally agree with you about throwing up. i absolutely hate it and once i start im pretty much gonna be continuing the rest of the day. the taste is horrible and theres no way to get rid of it, and it just makes you want to throw up even more! haha. then once youve thrown eveything up your stomach just keeps going and its like dry heaving...youre right, that is soo painful. okay, maybe im glad im not actually throwing up now that i really think about it! haha

i used to get like that when i got the flu...its like impossible to get yourself out of bed. so i imagine its like a million times worse when you have the pregnancy exhaustion on top of it. im sure that your kitten is excited for you to get well again too so that youll feel good enough to play. :)

4.5 weeks! awesome! so exciting...im doing the same thing, counting down the days until the heartbeat. i cant wait for your ultrasound though cause i still wanna know if youve got two little babies growing in there! ;)


----------



## dizzy65

haha yeah triplets would totally kill any one financially, untill they are rich.. like those people on the TLC channel on tv that have like 18 kids that crazy i would never be able to have that many kids .. well actaully they have 19 now thats a little excessive. But they have like this huge house and everything because they have there own tv show thats insane :wacko: you are right plus at grad thats like 3x the prom dresses or suits and everything and they if they were identical it would be so hard to tell them apart haha :wacko:

im glad im not the only one thats like that. i hate throwing up it is soo horribal .. and i hate people watching or hearing me throw up. Every time i go to throw up OH wants to come to hold my hair and i tell him to leave me alone. and he always says yes but if i cant see you how can i hold up your hair. and i tell him i perfer to suffer by my self with out any one having to watch. I know if it was me i would also throw up with seeing that. But OH he has a strong stomach and can handle seeing me throw up every where. i still dont want him there to watch thou i would rather him not see me like that. He can do it for our babies hahaha

it is so hard exhaustion with the flu and pregnancy on top of it i hope that this is the only time i get the flu threw out my pregnancy because i dont think i could do it again really it sucks so bad:cry:

i know icant wait either to know if im either further along than i think that i am or if im having twins it is goina be awesome. either way im goina be soo happy with seeing little bean on the screan :thumbup: and it seems so far away but really when u think about it 4.5 weeks thats not very far away at all :happydance: and its at the begining of march too its kinda likean early birthday present for me as my birthday is at the end of march :happydance:


----------



## QueSeraSera

those people on tv are absolutely insane! 19 kids is just beyond ridiculous...if you think about it they probably would have been so much worse off financialy without their tv show money. i can see people wanting to have large families, but when you end up in double digits i think its a bit much. 

ive always wanted twins, but when i think about it it could be scary. in multiples if theyre identical they can totally trick you and pretend theyre the other one to get away with things. and im sure i would always be calling them the wrong names. but on the other hand, it would be adorable to get to dress them alike when theyre little. lol

im the same way, i dont want anyone to be near me when im getting sick. luckily i havent had to deal with it yet, but if i were throwing up im sure that my DH would be wanting to be there to support me and everything. it would be hard to tell him to get away because hes just trying to be nice, but at the same time i wouldnt want him to be seeing me like that, like you said. 

yea thats still so crazy that you levels were so high. im very curious to find out what the reason is! i know what you mean that it seems so far away...thats what i keep thinking about the heartbeat appointment, but really the time seems to be going by pretty quickly. i bet it will be here before you know it! and all the waiting will definitely be worth it to finally see the baby thats growing inside of you :) thats a very good way to look at it, like an early birthday present!


----------



## dizzy65

yeah i know its insane i was watchingthat show and they had 18 kids and they were disapointed because they wernt having twins as they wanted 20 kids i was like are you effing crazy. how in the hell can you manage to have that many kids i would go crazy and she said she had them all naturally too its insane. 

ive always wanted twins too but when i think about it, there is so many complication and stuffwith twins. and a lot of twins dont get to term so they are stuck in the hospital with them for a while after. but some people are really lucky with there twins and they are both happy and healthy and can go home right away. triplets would be fun to exept the giving birth part and having to carry three babies in your tummy.

i know it is hard to tell him no and to leave me alone when he is just trying to be nice and be supportive but i can do that my self thanks haha. 

i cant wait to find out why either maybe im alot further along than i think haha that would be funny i looked at the number but i couldnt remember what it was, i think thou it was above the 2000's ... maybe some people just have really high HCG levels im not sure but if its true maybe im a lot further along than i think.. that would be kinda funny to go in there and find out like like 20 weeks or something id be like omg haha. it is coming along pretty fast, once it'll be here it'll be gone than ill be wishing it hadnt gone so fast i know it haha ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

that lady must be on some medication to keep her from going insnae, seriously. i mean, kids are great...but 19 kids is out of control. i mean theyve never had a time where they werent having to change diapers....for like 20 years!! that alone would be enough to drive me crazy

thats a good point about the twins, a lot of them are early. mainly i think because bodies just arent really made to cary two babies to full term. and usually theyre pretty small too and they have to wear premature size clothes. but there are the ones that come out just normal and look like typical newborns. i think anything beyond two though is crazy...i just think it would be a super painful pregnancy getting that big and carrying that much weight.

haha...too true. kinda like "i really appreciate the support, i love you, now get away" i thinik thats the line ill use if i get sick

that would be insane to find out that your twenty weeks! haha. i think youre right though, some people just have normal high levels too i think. i heard that there are some women that constantly produce higher levels of hormone, so much so that they would test positive on an at home test even if they arent pregnant. how frustrating would that be if you were trying to get pregnant and always testing false positives!?

i was actually talking to DH last night about how i cant wait for the heartbeat appointment and that it felt like it was still a long time away. and he said it would be here soon and later down the line i was going to look back and think that it all went by so fast. its hard to believe that now, but i think he ireally is right. sooner that we know it were gonna have babies...so crazy to think about.


----------



## dizzy65

yeah i never thought about that. changing diapers constantly for 20 years i wouldnt be able to handle that. i mean i love babies and everything but thats a little obsessive. and shes been like constanly pregnant for so long she probably forgot what its like to not be pregnant. And having them all your self that would be so hard. i could see it maybe if she adopted them. But having that many yourself. it is painful just to think about... 19 kids thats like a class room full of kids pretty much that are all yours wow how could you handle that if youve see how hard it is to control a class room ful of kids.. 

I think your right. the body isnt designed for that kind of pressure carrying multiples. Thats why its hard to bring them to term. Even if you get up there to 37 or 38 weeks they are still really small like 4 or 5 pounds because they dont get properly developed they dont have the room in the uterus to get fully developed like a normal singleton baby.. So in a lot of cases even thou they got brought to 37 or 38 weeks in the best case senerio they would still be small and look like premies.. 

Haha ya that would be a good line to use for him, The guys probably get frusterated that we wont let them help us with every little thing like that.

Haha that would be so frusterating if you were trying and always getting possitives even thou it was negative. But thats not the case for me. as before i actaully got pregnant i had lots of :bfn: s So im glad im not like that. it would really suck. Maybe people who have higher levels of HCG can get pregnant easier as well? im not really sure .. I just cant wait tell my ultrasound to find out whats going on inside there haha.

Yes i think the same too that once its hear i will be so happy but then like a week later ill wish it didnt happen so fast because i want to see the baby again. it sucks how things like that happen. you wait and wait and wait for something then it comes. and then its over before you know it, and they you are wishing it didnt go over so fast. Its Pretty much just like a kid waiting for christmas.

I find it feels really weird to not get my period. Like I feel like somethings missing because im so used to getting it but then i remember im pregnant and it wont be coming. and i keep thinking wow i havent got a period for this year yet and i wont get one until like september to me thats just insane to think that i wont have to deal with it until like the end of the year ;) haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

that is a crazy way to think about it! a classroom full of kids that all belong to you! ahhh...i would need about 4 or 5 nannys to be there to help me take care of everything. i cant even imagine how much laundry and dirty dishes and cleaning she must have to do. and thats besides actually taking care of the kids! 

yea that makes sense. even if you can carry multiples nearly full term theyre just isnt room for them to get very big. the body is only designed to strech so far. i cant imagine how the lady who had the octuplets did it! im guessing her body is still so messed up after all of that...just has to be

it kinda makes sense that if you have higher levels of HCG youd have an easier time getting pregnant, but im not sure if thats true. i know thats definitely not the case with me. i got BFNs for months before i got my BFP. its funny how were trying so hard to figure out what your levels mean...itll be good once you finally go in and find out whats going on so that we can quit trying to think of every angle! lol

so totally like christmas! that is a perfect description of how the waiting feels! its like when i was 6 or 7 and it was like 2 weeks before christmas,...i would get up so early every morning to eat the candy out of my advent calendar and know it was one day closer. thats pretty much how i am now..im literally so close to making a countdown calendar! haha. 

i was thinking that the other day, ive missed 2 periods now and its so weird. its been such a routine that to not have it feel like something is so out of place. not that im complaining though...i hated periods! but it does kinda suck, right before i got my BFP i bought like three boxes of different tampons cause i was tired of never having the one i needed and having to run to the store...and now im thinking man...that was like $20 i could have saved! lol


----------



## dizzy65

ya i know that would be so crazy to have that many. they probably have all there tv people doing all the laundry hahaha they dont show that part on the tv they just show how nice and tidy there house is all the time. The mum could never work but that probably doesnt matter to them haha i dont think either of them work as that tv show is probably there work and probably brings in all the money that they need as you can tell by the size of there house. haha. with that many kids you would defantly need a big house. Imagin how many things of milk you would need for just one meal its insane.. ;) i would never ever let my self have 18 kids thats wayy to much haha

i seen a show on a lady who had octuplets and she showed the camera her belly and it was all like floppy and grose haha she would probably need to get surgery for a tummy tuck as the belly is not designed to carry that many babies andthen to loose all that weight there would be a lot of extra skin for sure. 

I agree it will be lots better once i find out that way we know what the case was instead of sitting here trying to rack our brains and think of a possibal explination of why my HCG levels were so high haha. I wish that the doctor could of told me his insites when i was there so i could get a better understanding of what was happening haha. But only 4 weeks tell i get to go in and see for my self on what is happening in side there and so i can see my bean :D

Omg i used to do the same thing with the advent calendars. I still get them haha i wish they had advent caladers for pregnancythat would be awesome. But i guess these tickers will have to do as they tell us how many days are left. Once we start getting out o tripple digets its going to be soo exciting. i so cant wait to meet the little one :D

I know what you mean the month before i had bought like 3 boxes of pads as i always run out, than in dec i didnt get my period i was like hmm haha i was totallythinking ya that was a waist of money and i hope these dont have an expirey date on them because i dont wana have to go threw the whole buying them again after bean is born it would suck to have waisted that money


----------



## QueSeraSera

i would have to agree that the only way youre getting your belly back after having 8 babies at once is a tummy tuck. lol. i would imagine that the ladys who has had 19 kids is the same way. even though it has only been singletons or twins at a time, i would just image that after the 19th time your skin has probably lost all of its ability to bounce back after being stretched out like that!

i just think that the doctor was kinda mean for not saying anything about your levels and what they could mean. he was probably hesitant to say anything though because if he said you might be having twins and it got your hopes up and then it turned out it was just high levels, then you could file a complaint against him or something. i know doctors ahave to be super careful about what they say to patients these days. oh well though...only 4 more weeks before to get to see everything and find out for sure! :)

that is a fantastic idea! we should probably invent a pregnancy advent calendar! we could become millionaires! :) that seems like so much work though...so i guess the tickers will do. at least youre under 200 day to go already! thats the next big milestone for me...then 150, 100, 75, 50....and so on. i cant wait either. i keep seeing these women who are like 8 or 9 months along and im so jealous that theyre so much closer to meeting their baby than me. lol

its funny that you bought a bunch of period supplies right before you found out too. i heard this old wives tail once that when youre trying to get pregnant youll get your BFP when you buy pads or tampons. i was like "oh thats just silly" but maybe its true! haha...happened to both of us. i was thinking the same thing, making sure that there was no expiration so theyd still be good after the baby comes. though i heard that for a few months youre supposed to try to not use tampons and stick to pads...so they might go bad afterall by the time i can use them again. :-/


----------



## dizzy65

yes id imagin so after 19 kids that your belly would be so wrinkled and out of reshape from all that stretching it had been doing haha. Poor women who would do that to them self. Man i just thought of this how did the women that found out she had 8 babies growing in her react.. id be like oh shit lol I dont think i would ever be able to handle having 8 babies that would be insane well all at once any way.. you go to the doctor and he says umm ya there is 8 in there id probably faint ha ha ha ... that would defantly be scarey. Poor girl who that ever happened to. Lucky octuplets arent that commen haha. 

Ya even thou i could of complained about him if he was wrong (i wouldnt) but if i did i still wish he could have told me that he thinks im either further along than i thought or that it could be multiples but i guess i could see where he is coming from. oh well that just means there will be more of a surprise when i go to my ultra sound that is all :D and i like surprises .. its just sum timesthey kill me. again like a kid waiting for christmas hahaha

We wont be million airs haha but there would be so many things of chocolate in that and the advent calander board would be like the size of a wall haha. ever day i log on here i see one day closer and i get excited. it was a mile stone for me to, to get down to the 100's and it will be an even bigger mile stone once i get down too 99. it will be so exciting. just a couple more monthstell that haha. pregnancy seems like for ever when you say it in weeks but if u say it in months it doesnt seem that bad , sounds even longer if u say it in days. i know i keep looking at tickers where there is like 5 days left and im like awwe i wana meet my baby soon too :)

Ha i never thought about that maybe it is true. We stock up on all this stuff and then boom theres our bfp's haha. :) I think that its only like a month after you give birth that you cant use tampons. Because its like a month after you give birth you arent aloud to have sex either. it will irritate and maybe infect you i think thats why, im not really sure thou. i wouldnt wana try having sex right after any way givin what we have to go threw to give birth.. We will probably be in pain for anything in that area for a while id imagin. i am goina ask the doctor about it when the time is closer :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

luckily the people that have eight at a time are the ones who are taking fetility drugs...those things dont just happen naturally. so i would assume that if you start taking the drugs youre setting yourself up for the possibility that something crazy like that may happen. 

i agree completely...surprises are fantastic. its just the waiting for the surprise that gets tough :) patience has never been one of my strong points. but i guess it will be more special...hearing the news about what is happeneing as youre seeing your baby(ies) on the screen ;)

haha...alright fair enough. i didnt think that all the way through...all the chocolate would probably go bad by the time you got to the end of the pregnancy too! but it is true...when you say 9 months it doesnt sound too long. but when you convert that to 40 weeks it seems like a long time. once you start thinking about it in days it seems like the end will never get here! haha. strange, since theyre all talking about the same amount of time. 

i had heard the thing about no sex for awhile after baby. but i tend to agree that i dont think ill find that too be a problem. im pretty sure that ill be wanting DH to stay a good distance away until everything is healed and all. but it also makes sense that youre probably easily able to get infections and all...a lot more important reason to make sure he stays away for a bit! :)


----------



## dizzy65

yes thats what it is fertility drugs. cant get one so instead they get 8 hahaha wow that would be a rush.. it would be super scarey too. They do warn people while using fertility drugs that the possibility of concieving multiples are very high. :)

Same with me its the waiting part thats killing me. But i guess in the end it will be so much worth it even thou the surprise is killing me haha.. its just a month away thou only one month :D i so cant wait for it to be here. i hope it goes by fast to see the baby(ies) playing on the screen :D

You are right i dont think the chocolate would last that far haha. especially only eating one at a time haha.

I know what you mean after baby is born OH will be staying a long ways away from me. i will probably be in to much pain for him to even think about trying. He wont like it but i guess thats just too bad for him he has to suck it up for a while lol. I dont see him being the one that has to give birth to our baby haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha i cant even imagine. youre wanting to have a baby and having a hard time conceiving so you turn to fertility drugs and all of the sudden you find out youre having 8! talk about a shock...that would be just about enough to give me a heart attack! not only are you gonna have to buy 8 times more of diapers and everything...youre gonna have to buy a new house at that point!

youre already at 12 weeks! it seems like i was just saying congrats on you hitting the 11 week mark. as fast as that week went by, your appointment date will be here in no time flat! :)

true...the chocolate would probably go bad. either that or the women would start craving it and they would eat it before they were supposed to. either way, bad idea. maybe it could be that instead of candy, each door has a prenatal pill. that way youd never forget to take your vitamins! lol

i agree with you about the sex after baby thing. im pretty sure DH will be upset that he has to wait. but if i can push an 8 lb baby out of me, i think he can go a month without sex. its only fair. besides, i know he can handle it...with his ex she went off sex for her entire pregnancy! to me, thats crazy...so he really cant complain, its not like im asking him to wait 10 months...just a month after the baby is born! lol


----------



## dizzy65

yes a new everything even a new car probably have to buy a huge van or something or more than one vehical to haul that many babies around talk about insanity and instant heart attack lol there would be so much more prep to do before the babies arrived. Yep im sure happy i didnt have to take fertility drugsso that i wouldnt end up having my whole family all at once haha. I would like it a bit more spread out than that! for sure haha.

I know this week went by super fast and i kept looking at the ticker saying only a couple more days tell im 12 weeks just a couple more days :) Now there is 3 weeks and one day tell my appointment yay. thats less than a month a way tell i see bean.. And here its beautiful heart beat. Its crazy that this time next month im goina have seen my baby im so excited and i cant wait. And im going to my parents for a visit for 3 weeks so its goina go by even faster i hope :D only 196 days tell baby will be here :D

Thats a good idea instead of chocolate a prenatial vitamen haha. I think you are right as cravings go we would probably have one and then be like well and have the whole thing eaten way to fast haha. So the vitamen would work better for sure lol. I hate those vitamens they are so big and they taste soo grose. i take mine first thing in the mornin after breakfast to get it all over and done with right away so thats what i would do with the calander too haha. 

I told OH no sex for the whole 40 weeks and he almost fainted and he was whining saying "thats not fair" lol i couldnt last that long plus already given in to him. its just slowed down lots since we found out for sure. its not the same. but also before we found out we were TTC and now we dont have to so sex is just for pleasure theres no purpose behind it hehe


----------



## QueSeraSera

exactly! i want more than one kid, but i want to have some time to rest between each infant! its kind of nice to get one potty trained and everything before having another. we just got my stepson all potty trained (except for night time when he still wears pullups to avoid accidents) and so its nice that we have a few months practically diaper free before the baby comes! i just cant imagine even having triplets..it seems like you would never get to sleep, that there would always be at least one awake wanting to feed or needing a changing or something. thats too much for me! lol

oh the three weeks are going to go by so fast! and the trip to see your folks will definitely speed things up. i know that everytime i go to visit family it seems like 2 weeks are gone in the blink of an eye! and you get to do all the searching through your old baby clothes while youre there...which will be super fun and exciting too.

i do the same with the vitamins. i hate taking them cause they taste gross, so i like to get it out of the way. but i also know that if i dont have a routine of taking it first thing in the morning, ill start forgetting days. and thats probably not the best thing for baby right now. it needs its vitamins and minerals to grow big and strong!

haha...i bet your OH about fainted when you said the no sex thing. i didnt even try that, i knew neither of us would last that long. besides, they say its not bad for the baby and that the rush of hormones we produce can actually be beneficial to the baby...so i dont see the point in avoiding it. i will, on the other hand, be very firm about my decision to make him keep his hands to himself after the baby comes! lol. it is very nice now to just be able to have sex for pleasure whenever the mood strikes and not have to be concerned about ovulation and such...that makes it seem like such a chore and took a lot of the pleasure out of it...in my opinion, at least! hah


----------



## dizzy65

that is a good plan i never thought of the potty training thing yes it would be good to have one just about out of diapers before you have the second and so on. My OH's brother is 3 and he is in underwear but during the night he wears pull ups just to insure he doesnt wet the bed. or poop the bed.. lol OH's little bro is a hand ful. He used to pull down his pull up or take off his diaper and crap where ever he felt, it was so grose or he would come sit on your lap just to fart or take a crap. thank god he is out of that stage. we hope haha. silly little guy

I hope they go by super fast i so cant wait tell march to see the little one . :D its goina be nerv racking until i here the heart beat and know all is well inside thre and baby is doin fine :) which im sure it is.. :) I cant wait tell i have a scan pic to put on here and introduce my little baby :D

I am the same if i dont do it first thing in the morning i procrastinate taking them and then i forget all together and by the end thats it i wont take it and you are right we need the vitamens especially the folic acid for the baby and so nothing happens to the little one for sure. They are just so grose i wish they could of at least made them taste a little better since its essential for us to ake them. But i guess its probably the no sugar and no fat and stuff in the pill that makes it taste so foul. you dont relise how much there is of that stuff in stuff tell its no longer there :)

I felt the same way when were were TTC it felt like a chore to have sex but now that we are already pregnant its just when we are in the mood and when ever we feel like and we also arent working around periods either so we can litteraly do it any day of the week and day of the month. which i think OH likes but we have cut back on it.. so its good i like it better this way. and in just a couple years time we will be back at the TTC game ha ha.. oh the joys ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea my stepson is 3 as well. hes pretty good about telling us when he needs to go potty during the day, but hes such a heavy sleeper that he wont wake up at night. so he has to wear a pullup until he gets used to the feeling and waking up in the night. i think it must be something about little boys...my stepson is obsessed with "making toots" as he calls it. he'll be watching a cartoon and turn is behind at you and smile and say "i just made a toot at you" ahh boys... but the pooping anywhere is kind of crazy...man i wouldnt like to be the one to have to clean that up! lol

i know! i think thats like the official "im pregnant" badge...when you get to put your scan picture up. how exciting :)

it doesnt make sense to me either...they make medicine that tastes like oranges or grapes. they even make vitamins for kids that look and tast like gummy bears! certainly they could do something to make our prenatal vitamins taste at least a little better. i mean, im not asking for much...just something that doesnt make me want to throw up when i take them! hah

this whole sex cycle is so crazy. when youre young youre so concerned about birth control and making sure you dont get pregnant while youre having sex all the time for pleasure. then you decide to try to get pregnant so you do away with the bc and start having sex like ALL THE TIME to make sure you conceive and it becomes almost a chore. then you get pregnant and can go back to just having sex for pleasure when you feel like it and not having to worry about BC. and then the baby comes and you want to make sure you dont get pregnant right away so you start with phase one again and the whole process repeats. lol.


----------



## dizzy65

aww thats way to cute.. haha.. OH's little bro is like that too he likes farting its like omg and he does stinkers too. and its funny cos some times you ask him if he did it cause some times he does silent ones and he was like noo and laughs it is way to cute. Thats why if i had a boy it would suck in that sense as i dont want him doin that but boys wil be boys i suppose haha. thats too funny. I wonder if a girl baby would be the same. well i guess when iwas born, they used to spank babies when they were first born and when the doc smacked me on the bum my mum said the first think i did was fart :haha:

yes defantly the official im pregnant badge being able to put it up on here and on facebook :baby: i so cant wait to be able to have a picture of my own to stick on here ive been jelous of everyone else being able to put theres on.

I totally know what you mean. its like i put it in my mouth and instant gag reflex it totally ruins my breakfast and makes me want to bring it back up. they should at least be able to make them taste like bananas or something like that something good instead of like dog food :dohh: they wernt thinking i guess when they did it 

Yes thats just it. you start out doin it for fun then u start tryin then its for fun again then it starts all over haha. well i guess once u hit the age of not wanting any more babies then it will always just be for fun :thumbup:


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! too true...boys will be boys. i try to get my stepson to stop talking about gross boy stuff...but it doesnt work. and hes at the age where he copies everything, especially everything my DH does. the other day my DH was sitting on the couch and absentmindedly sorta scratched himself like boys do and my stepson then did the same thing!! i was thinking "oh no! not that already!" lol. they are just too silly. but i imagine for girls its kinda the same since all bodily functions are new for kids. in my experience though the boys tend to think things like farts are funny and girls not so much. 

i know what you mean! i want to put up some picture that says "im pregnant" on here and facebook...but i just dont have anything to put up. i dont really have that much of a bump yet. and no scan pic. argh...so the test will have to do for now lol

i think they were only thinking about getting all the vital nutrients in the pills when they made them. they obviously forgot that women out there (who already have delicate tummies in the first few months of pregnancy) are gonna have to try to take them and keep them down! thats the worst for me...i can take it but i immediately want to throw it back up. and i know that i cant or ill just have to end up taking another...then it turns into a viscious cycle!


----------



## dizzy65

haha awe thats to cute. some boys dont grow out of the whole thinking farting is funny type thing ......... like my OH for example still farts then giggles lol im like omg silly man haha. His brothers all are the same way thou, hope it isnt genetic.. try telling him not to and that he is making me sick and he does not listen. stupid boy haha.

I am starting to get sorta a bump its getting bigger def but only i can see the change haha it doesnt look like much change in the pics. But on facebook one of my friends says looks like bloat is going away :happydance: which is really nice.. i cant wait maybe at 15 weeks when i go for my scan there will be more of a bumpy there :D

Yeah really. they didnt think about us poor people... i have throwen up with my pill i started swollowing then it came back up i was like oh man haha it was nasty and trust me it tastes worse the second time when it comes back up


----------



## QueSeraSera

ahh..sounds like your OH and mine are very similar. my DH always giggles when he farts! i just have to shake my head at him sometimes! 24 years old but he often acts like hes about 9. i alwas try to tell him to do that in the bathroom, or anywhere away from me really...but he refuses. 

thats awesome that your bloat is going away! im pretty sure mine is all still bloat. the only thing i can really notice getting bigger are my boobs...oh my goodness theyre seriously going crazy! and seriously sore all the time. i havent gone to get a bigger bra yet, but my old ones are barely holding them in anymore. totally out of control! lol

by your ultrasound youll definitely have a bit more of a cutesy bump i would think. a bump, a picture, a heartbeat...so many things to look forward too with your appointment :)

oh gosh that sounds horrible...i hope i can just take your word about the nastyness of the vitamin coming back up. so far i have managed to hold them all down after i take them. it hasnt been easy since most days i immediately want to thrown them back up, but so far so good.


----------



## dizzy65

Ahh, boys eh? I know what you mean i try to tell OH to do it in the bathroom and he says No its a natural bodily function would you rather i hold it in :haha: he isnt very nice i dont think lol. 

My boobs havent growen that much its more my nipples are sorerer than anything nothing can touch them or myeyes start watering its that bad .. I can tell my clothes are feeling a bit snugger thou and its making me feel self consious. i asked OH if i look fat and he looked at me and said "babe your beautiful dont worry" and i was just like "mhm ok" :haha: 

Yes lots to look forward to it will be a great day. Same with when you finally get to see your baby :) you will have an even bigger bump than iwill have as yours is at 20 weeks, so u will have a great bump too. im excited for u :D and u will love to see your baby :D I think imglad that im going for my scan at 15 weeks rather than earlier because there will be more to see i think than if i went at like 8 weeks like some people do. and there will be more to see than if i go at 12 weeks too. When you go u should get a really nice picture :) ...

Yes try to hold it down haha.

Yesterday OH"s little bro set me in tears. he told me to get out of his room and its not my room and that i was pissing him off and he is only 3 years old. i just broke down in front of all his family. than later than night OH's bro tried to hit me in my tummy and i started crying again. it was not a very good day yesteday for me.. Oh the Plus side i get to go home today :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! that sounds exactly like something that my DH would say! oh and then sometimes he'll do these silent ones and then when they start to smell he'll go "jesus honey, you could go to the bathroom you know!" really loud. once he did that in front of my best friend...i bout could have punched him right in the nose! lol

i know what you mean...i like to lay on my stomach but my boobs are too sore for it. so i sleep on my sides, but every once in awhile in the night ill turn over to my stomach and the pain is absolutely crazy...wakes me up out of a solid sleep. my regular casual clothes are still alright fitting, but my work clothese are starting to get a little snug...at least the trousers are. i really dont want to have to buy maternity clothes already! i think first im going to look into one of those belly band things that lets you have the buttons undone but still holds them up.

overall i think its good that were having our scans a little later that normal. ive seen some of the 12 week scans and the baby is still so small. i think its worth it to wait the extra few weeks and give it time to grow for a better picture :) and for us, im actually glad its week 20 because we want to find out the gender and they say to have a scan after week 18 for accurate gender pictures. but youre right...ill probably have a pretty big bump by then!

wow...it sounds like that little boy needs some discipline! how does he even know the term "pissing me off" at three years old?! thats out of control. i know my stepson came up and sat down really hard on my belly when i was laying on the ground the other day and i started crying too...scared he might have hurt the baby. he didnt do it to be mean, was just playing around like we used to. we he asked my DH why i was crying DH said "because shes scared for the baby in her belly...remember we have to be very careful so that the baby can grow up big and strong and come out and meet us" and then my stepson came over and kissed my belly. it was cute. its crazy cause normally i wouldnt cry like that...but lately lots of things get me to tearing up... 

im glad youre getting to go home and get some relaxation with your parents and dont have to stay with the people that have been stressing you out for the next three weeks! are you driving? cause i think i remember you saying it was like an 18 hour drive or something...man my DH would be so pissed with me by the end cause it seems like lately i need to go to the bathroom about every 45 min to 1 hr! the small bladder syndrome is already starting! :-/


----------



## Angielove

im always here to chat!


----------



## QueSeraSera

Hello Angielove! I don't know how to add you, but I'm here to talk on BnB. By the way, your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## dizzy65

Hello angie love welcome i will add you to msn for sure i just got to get itworking first :D


----------



## dizzy65

My OH does the same thing in front of his family he does the silent ones and either he whispers in my ear "hun i think i just farted" or "eww shan how could you thats grose" i usually just smack him and say "that was you, you sicko" lol he is such a pain some times :rofl: 

I know what you mean i keep trying to sleep on my tummy and it gets too uncomfy some times in the night my tummy gets kind of sore if i lay on it so i try not to put all my pressure on to it. My mom says its only going to get worse of me laying on it soon in the third tri even if we want to we wont be able to lay on our tummy. which really sucks because thats usually how i sleep is on my belly but by that time we will be so big that we cant sleep on it i guess haha.. thats going to be really uncomfortable but totally worth it in the long run :)

i was thinking the same that baby is still pretty small at 12 weeks. and this way at when we are going in the baby will have a good heart beat and nice strong one and there will be a good picture it will be a good baby picture. i know it kind of sucks having to wait but it will be all worth it once we get to see our babies on the screen and know that theyare in there playin around and bein healthy :)

He does need lots of deciplin. its because his mom his hardly ever home. He even useses the "F" bomb on occasion. He has a really bad potty mouth and i dont like it i keep saying to OH my baby isnever going to get like that and that i dont think our baby should be around his little bro tell he can watch his language because little kids are so impressionabal and i dont know wat ido if my baby start talking like that.. it would be hard and i couldnt handle if my baby told me to F off or something like that. 

I dont have my licence Yet thank goodness im going to be getting it soon i just neber really wanted to until now i guess. its a 14 hour drive, or 12 the way my OH drives lol but if a normal sane person was driving it wouldtake about 14 hours from here to there. So it was a very long and boring drive. we had Kitty in his cage, oh boy was that fun. Plus OH was gettingannoyed i keeped asking him to pull over cause i had to pee haha. OH just rolled his eyes and i said Hey you did this too me haha and he shut up. But you are right OH was getting mad at me. it was great fun thou. ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

ahhh! my DH has done that to me so many times! he always balames his gross boy behaviour on me. i usually just smack him on the arm too. luckily everyone knows hes the icky one, even if he does try to pass the blame off on me. 

i know what you mean, last night i was laying on my tummy and it felt really strange...like too much pressure on it or something. so i had to flip to my side. im usually a back or a tummy sleeper and those are the exact two positions we arent going to be able to sleep in later on in the pregnancy. i keep trying to train myself to sleep on my side, but so far its not catching on. its just not as comfortable!

the wait for the ultrasound is so going to be worth it. we will definitely get better pictures by waiting. plus, some women get their scans so early and things still end up going wrong. by the time that we get ours we will be out of the dangerous time and just know that the babies are in there growing big and strong

ahh i cant imagine hearing my toddler say that! my stepson has picked up some bad words from the kids at preschool, which i dont like. but its not our choice what preschool he goes to, unfortunately it his moms. but nothing like the f bomb. i think i would faint if he said that. i dont blame you though for making sure your baby doesnt pick up the bad habits from your OHs brother.

thats nice that you dont have a license...means you couldnt be made to drive part of the trip! that is still such a crazy long drive. i bet the kitten was going crazy having to be in the cage the whole time! hahaha at the stopping and peeing...so funny...i know that would be me on a long drive. and my DH would get frustrated too. but i like the way you handled it and told him the situation was partly his fault too. that always shuts them up :)


----------



## dizzy65

Yep. every one knows my OH is the icky one too thank good ness because i dont know what i would do if they thought that his farts were me.. ah so annoying haha.

ooh i know it sucks so bad, im trying to train my self too but i find i cant sleep if i try to sleep on my sides and i just end up rolling back over on to my tummy. it gets so uncomfortable. also with my rib injury it gets really uncomfortable sleeping on my left side for long periods of time. i really hope that changes thou. because im going to have to move over onto sleeping on my sides in a couple of months here, and i dont want to be in pain. :( 

I know what you mean. ive seen some people get ultra sounds at like 5 weeks. and then theres barely anything tosee and when you do see it some times theres no heart beat and it makes them feel all upset and stuff like that just cause they went in way to soon. I dont think i would on my next babies go in at 5 weeks to get an ultra sound even if i wantd tosee baby so bad. There are a lot to go wrong that early and once u see the baby u kinda dont think about all the complications before 12 weeks. i think its defantly better to wait.

Yes pretty bad words it sucks so bad to hear those words. and his mum just laughs. its like cant you do anything about that i mean really. its your son and he is telling people to "f off" and stuff like that. Its not good.

haha yes it defantly shuts them up when we bring that up :D

Congrats on hitting 10 weeks. thats awesome. how big is your baby this week ? :D .. just 2 more weeks for you tell your 12 weeks that is so exciting :D.. than after that it will just be 8 weeks tell ur ultra sound :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh having a rib injury must really making sleeping on the side a real pain. that suck too, because they say in later pregnancy youre supposed to lay on your left side as it helps get more oxygen to the baby. and thats the side you said hurts. im looking into getting a body pillow thing later on when it starts getting uncomfortable to sleep. hopefully something like that can help you too.

thats exactly how i feel. if you go in early and cant see the heartbeat then youre going to freak out and stress and thats not good for the baby. or if you go in that early and everything is fine, youre forgetting that you still have 7 more weeks to go of the "Critical period" of pregnancy where the risk of something bad happening is higher. im perfectly fine with waiting, when i think about it that way!

yea the bad words thing is hard because once they learn it you cant do much about it. i mean, you can tell them its bad but experts say you shouldnt really make that big of a deal about it. but when dyl uses a bad word we tell him its naughty and not to use it again, and if he does we put him in time out. we dont want him calling people nasty names or saying bad thing in public! well, not to us in private either, come to think of it.

thanks! i get so excited every week! this week the baby is the size of a kumquat...but im not sure what that is so i looked up a different site and it says the size of a prune...that i can relate to more! ahhh...so excited, just 13 more days until the heart beat. and yea...the 8 weeks is gonna be awhile. but i was thinking about it and that will be about the time im finished with school, like 2 weeks before. so itll be a good, early graduation present! and my family is coming out the second week of may so we will have just found out the gender...and i think i can wait just a week or two so that we can announce it in person. works out pretty well actually. :)


----------



## dizzy65

It does suck. I have like 4 fractured ribs at the time i got pregnant and it hurts like a bitch because they wont heal properly now.. and i talked to my doc about pain killers and he said that im not aloud any, and i knew that but it hurts so bad even when i breathe. The doc are goina put me threw surgery for my ribs after the baby is born because ive been having problems with my ribs ever since my ex broke them 5-6 years ago. And im still really mad that he did that too me :( im so upset, but i think the only way they can fix them is rebreaking them and i herd that is none to comfrotable they just need them to heal properly i think. a body pillow is a good idea, i should try that too :)

Yeah you stress and thats not good on the baby so u end up having a miscarriage just because there was no heart beat, but they baby was fine i would hate that... its not worth all the stress getting that early ultra sound ... Its good for some people too i guess every one has differant oppinions 

Once they have herd them its hard for them to stop saying them, and sometimes some of the things they can say really hurt.. even thou they dont know that those words are hurtful to people because really they dont know any better.... But it still hurts when they say bad words to you and say it in a hurtful way. i dont know wat i would do if baby told me im pissing him off or something,

Ooh thats exciting. i know i hate when they use fruits that you dont know what they are haha. They said my baby is the size of a lime now. i know what that is :) hehe but its so exciting to see how big he/she is getting week by week :D thats awesome for it to be a grad present for u :) thats very exciting for u. and you areso fortunate that u can graduate before baby is born :)

Soo guess what.. Doctor called me and Said .... My ultra sound has been changed to Feb 19th, thats in one week. 7 days.. omg im freaken out i get tosee my baby in 7 days im so nervous


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh my gosh that sounds really painful with your ribs! i cant believe youve gone that long with them being messed up! and it really sucks that they cant do anything about it until the baby comes. hopefully it doesnt get too much more painful as the baby gets bigger and everything too. i do think that they will probably have to break and reset them once the baby comes for them to heal properly...but it will probably be worth the pain so that they are finally just fixed.

yea i can see where a person with previous pregnancy issues might need the early ultrasound to prevent them from stressing out. but for me, i think that it would make me stress out more if everything wasnt exactly right, even though at that early it might not mean anything

yea thats whats so bad about kids and bad language...they dont really know what theyre saying or what it means. but the fact that the say it is still kind of hurtful, especially when theyre doing it with the noticeable intent of trying to get at you. hopefully we wont have to experience that with our babies! 

a lime is much easier to relate to as far as size...i mean i guess theres only so many fruits so sometimes they have to get creative...but a kumquat?! seriously?! lol. i really like it though...being about to relate the growth to something like a fruit. :) 

yea i think the timing being around graduation will be very cool. and i am so glad to be graduating before the baby come. my thesis committee asked me if i wanted to put my project on hold because of the baby, i told them no way that i was getting this thing finished before the baby no matter what

ahhh! that is so exciting that your scan got moved up!! usually they call to move appointments back, ive never heard of them moving them forward! thats fantastic...now your christmas is coming a lot sooner than you thought :)


----------



## dizzy65

ya it really does suck. and they cant do nothing about it tell my baby has arrived which sucks. but i guess if they tried to correct it now then it would just make for a complicated pregnancy. . which is something i want to avoid. When Baby gets bigger my ribs may crack more as of all the added pressure on to them. But it will all be worth it in the end i keep telling my self that. no matter how much pain i have to go threw the end result is going to be a really great one. and i cant wait tell i finally get to hold my beautiful baby in my arms, and know that all the pain was worth it in the end.. :)

I agree with you if i had an early scan and everything wasnt perfect i would go into a panic and thats not good for baby .. Thats why as much as i would like to of had an early scan im glad i wont get the chance to because there is chance of something going wrong with baby, or everything to not be perfect. well i didnt even find out i was pregnant until i was like 6+6 weeks pregnant and i had no desire to go in early to see the baby as i didnt want to get my hopes up as i was still in the "danger zone" so to speak.

Ya for sure if that happened there would be a long lecture. im trying to get OH to stop with the swearing to He says the F word a lot but he works in a shop with a whole bunch of guys who thats like a second language to them so he gets it from work i usually try saying can u please not swear around me or your siblings but he doesnt listen. i dont want baby to pick up those words from daddy thou thats the last thing is for OH to be a bad influence :dohh:

I know what you mean, i looked at that too and i was like what in the hell is a kumquat, lol something i have never eat nor have i even heard of before i was like man i wish these people would speak english hahaha. 

Good for you finishing school first that is great. Your DH should be very proud of you for wanting to go threw and finish your schooling before baby is born. that way when it arrives you will have all the more room and attention for the baby :)

I know i was shocked i thought they were goina cancell when i herd it was from the hospital i was like oh great. But she was like "shannon, i am sorry but the appointment we booked for you on march 3rd, the doctor isnt going to be in " i was silent i was like thinking WHAT!?! how could you people do this too me.. and then she was like "so we booked it for feb 19th. i was like "pheww" haha then i was like "ok ill be there" after i hung up i was in shock like woa what just happened here haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

i cant even imagine how much that must hurt...but it will totally be worth it in the end. and even if it is a lot of pain, its better than putting the baby in danger for sure. i had a friend that broke her leg when she was pregnant and then they couldnt do anything about it until after. but the wound had healed incorrectly, so they had to rebreak it. she said the 5 months of hobbling around on a broken leg and all the pain was still worth it in the end

i am totally in agreement! i didnt want to go too crazy with everything when i first found out. i think a lot of people dont realize how fragile the first couple months are or that something could go wrong.

ahhh my DH is bad with the language too. i used to be, but ive stopped since i got married and my stepson is around more. but my DH is in the military and everyone he works with has such a bad mouth...so its hard for him. sometimes he can control it better but whenever he starts to get frustrated or anything, out come the bad words. im trying to work on him too before the baby, and for my stepson too. sometimes DH will say something bad in front of him without even realizing it.

haha...i told my mom the thing about the kumquat and she said she knew exactly what it was. she was surprised i didnt and at first thought i was joking. so ive come to the conclusion it must be an old person fruit ;)

yea i think hes happy that ill be able to finish. plus i wont have all the homework and writing to do so ill actually be able to spend more quality time with him after graduation even before the baby is born. it will be good to be done...ive been in university for 7 years already! ugh! lol

ahh youre more patient than me...i probably would have said something before she even got to the point where she said they rescheduled for earlier. i would have immediately come to the conclusion that they were cancelling or moving it back and gotten upset. but thats still so cool that happened :)


----------



## dizzy65

oh ya for sure i couldtotally imagin its totally worth it in the end and thats what you got to focus on. that its only for a short period of time and then all the pain will be worth it for sure :) i am scared its going to hurt but its not going to be to bad. OH keeps saying he wants to hurt my ex for putting me threw this much pain but all i can say is dont worry about it. ive been threw worse and i will survive threw this you know. i know its a pain in the butt and it totally sucks it happened to me, but i will survive even on bed rest. i just wish he would stop worrying about me so much i will be fine and make it threw this and in the end after surgery ill be back to my self with out the pain of it. and my next baby it will be easier :) 

I used to be really bad too, but i stoped when i was around little kids because i didnt think it was fair for them to hear such language at such a young age. i some times say it now when im mad but only once in a while. I try to get OH to stop but you know how boys can be. once they are in a habbit its hard for them to break it :grr: But i will hopefully make sure he is clean of it when bean is born :) Its a hard habbit to break when its all around you all the time 

Hahaha yes it very well could be an old person fruit lol. i never even thought to ask my parents what it was. thats to funny that she knew and you didnt. :haha:

Wholy crap 7 years thats a crazy long time. what were you going in for? i dont think i would have the attention span to go in for 7 years lol. Thats insane you have been doing great thou a lot of people wouldnt of lasted the whole 7 years. Congrats thats amazing. :) your DH should be really proud of you for coming so far :D you must of went in right after high school to get in all those years .. andits great you can finish before the baby is due :)

I was thinking of saying something but i would have screamed at her if she moved it back and probably just said never mind ill get an appointment here haha.. stupid doctors but i am really happy it got moved up im also goina ask thedoc if he thinks its a good idea for me to get a doc up here as i will be moving down here in may. So this kind of sucks i have to go home 2 weeks early. but I will be spending the last week of feb down here and the first 2 weeks in march down here :) and mayb my birthday :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

i cant really blame your OH for being upset that youre in pain. i know my DH is the same way...theyre so protective and they dont want to see us hurt or in pain. my DH will jumpt to my defense for anything just because he wants to protect me from things...and sometimes its really silly things too. but, boys will be boys. :) what happened with your ex? it must of been pretty terrible for you to end up with broken bones... :-/ 

yea for me it wasnt too hard of a habit to break because ive always had to watch my mouth around my parents...my mom has the outlook that im her daughter and ill always be her daughter and i should have some respect for them and not use those words. and shes probably right. my DH, on the other hand, has never had to control it...his mom and brother use pretty bad language all the time. so hes not so practiced at controlling it. so...we have about 7 months to work on it. lol

yea it was a really long program. i entered the university straight out of high school and have taken classes straight through for the past seven years. its an architecture program and its a doctorate program. so where most are 5 years for a masters, this was an extra 2 for the doctorate. its been a long time and a lot of work, but it will be worth it in the end for the degree. but...i am very ready for it to be over.

i was wondering how that was going to work with you having just gone down to your parents place...sucks that youre gonna have to cut your trip short and make that long drive again. but its all for a good cause, for sure! :)


----------



## dizzy65

I know my OH is the same some things are so silly that he thinks he has to protect me of. some times i just have to tell him "im a big girl i can take care of my self" but still he doesnt listen he always has to protect me saying stuff like "your mine and if anyone hurts you i have to protect you" and then i cant even defend my self with OH being there behind me trying to help. you are right boys will be boys. My ex was a big guy he was 300 + pounds any way him and his cousin were restling and his cousin threw him on to me, and his cousin was over 300 pounds too and i was only like 95 pounds and all that pressure compressed on my ribs cracked all theribs on my left side. and when i was sitting there in pain and couldnt breathe my ex just ignored me. and when i was crying he just laughed. thats why my OH wants to hurt him. but i told him not to bother with it. And ive been threw worse for sure..

I am the same. that kind of language was never talerated at my parents house. my mom was brought up like that, when she was growing up "fart" was a swearword ... so im not aloud to say any kind of swear around her, well i imagin i could but i dont out of respect.. and some times when it slips like i say "crap" or something she just reminds me to watch my language.. I just dont swear out of respect for the other people around methat has to listen to the language ... my parents are the same saying that im still there daughter and that will never change so i have to listen haha.

woa thats crazy well when its all over and done with you will be able to have a great job and it will totally all be worth it :) ,.. i could imagin just wanting it to be all over and done with it ... but its for a good cause and now you can get a great job when baby is a bit older :)

It is defantly for a good cause. and its not like im loosing any time as i will be back at the end of feb fora little while too and i will be able to visit my parents for a long time. i cant wait tell my ultra sound and my parents under stand why i have to go home early they cant wait to see my scan pics :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

your ex sounds like a tool for sure! he must have known that you were seriously hurt...what a jerk. cant blame your OH for being mad at him. but jeez...thats a big guy, not sure i would want to mess with him! :-/ lol

haha. thats so funny cause thats how my mom is too! my dad uses swear words but he doesnt around my mom out of respect to her. but my mom is so funny...she is very prudish. she hates any swear words. she wont watch movies that have a lot of band language either. she cracks me up. but it was a different way they were raised and i respect it. its just good to watch the language anyway...you never know who you might be offending.

that is the hope, that this will all lead to a good job with a decent salary that i enjoy doing. right now i cant really think that far though...all i can think about now is just finishing up writing my thesis and graduating. and then having the baby! :D

i bet they are so excited for you to go back and get your scan. i know if i were in your situation my parents would be hurrying me up to go back up and get to the appointment. my folks are so excited, it cracks me up. its their fourth grandchild so i didnt think theyd be so excited by it. but im the youngest and the only girl, so i guess that makes them excited. my dad called me today just to ask how his grandbaby is doing. its so funny because he doesnt really call me that often, usually its my mom. but now hes been calling to ask about the baby. so funny...its so true what they say about when you have a baby you sort of lose your own identity and just become the babys mom...too true, now its all about the baby. im totally okay with that though :)


----------



## dizzy65

haha ya my ex was a big guy and he was a tool and im glad to be rid of him. he used to keep e-mailing me asking me back, iwas just like pfft no thanks thats okay considering you left me broken.. :grr: So OH really wants to hurt him but i wont let him haha.

we try not to use swears around my mom but my mom cant really control what my dad does my dad he swears but he doesnt do it lots just sometimes when he forgets and lets it slip. But its worse now because my sister and i are older so its like he figures that he doesnt have to be so careful as there are no infants around that will copy what he says . Which is under standable. He used toswear lots so ive been told before my sister and i were born but stoped when we were little... it doesnt botherme that much, we defantly dont say any bad swears around grandma thou that would be the last thing we would want to do.

Yes thats all you really gotta focus on right now is graduating and baby the rest will all come in time :)

I know what you mean, ever convorsation i have with any one now the center of attention is baby, thats all they can talk about they have so many questions. its like me and my problems arent there its all about baby noww. and thats how its going to be for the rest of our lives thou. The center of ever conversation is the pregnancy and the baby its funny how that just happened i never thought it would get like this. its kind of amusing tho


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha...yea what a douche, thinking you would take him back after he did that to you. and now you have your OH and you guys are happy and having a baby. seems like everything worked out for the better for you in the end :)

haha...thats how my dad is too. it seems like when he was little he watched his tongue a lot more, but now that were older they words slip through more. but hes still pretty good around my mom because he knows how much she doesnt like it. my grandma is the same way! i thought my mom was bad, but my grandma is way way worse. we dont let any bad words come out when shes around

haha...i know i really need to focus on my thesis, but i would so much rather be reading about interesting stuff...like fetal development and pregnancy! ;) you can definitely tell where my interests lie at the moment... 

yea the conversations from now until the rest of our lives are gonna be about the kids first and us later. but its pretty cool actually...im ready to be a mommy and have everything be about my kids. so sooo excited for the big day, when i can start talking like "oh its soo funny, youll never guess what the baby did the other day..." and "oh the baby is growing so fast, you should see how..." and all of that fun stuff! :D


----------



## dizzy65

yes it sure did.. i guess everyone has to have there duds before they get the one they are supposed to be with.. and i dont think my ex will want me now seens how im having a baby and in a few months i wont be able to see my feet! haha, its a great way to get him to lay off a bit.. he is such a tool haha.

Thats like with my grandma we dont say anything bad around her it is an insult to her if you swear in front of her and your lucky not to get back handed if you swear around her haha she is really old fashion. Kids and younger generations need to respect there elders really. And i totally get that.. its like with my baby i wouldnt want them to swear at me and i would like them to respect me, the way it should be. its just like with your teachers and people in authority you have to respect them.. ;)

Haha yeah no doubt. Its hard to focus on school work and all that fun stuff when your mind is like this ... baby, baby, baby, sleep, food, bathroom, baby hahaha .. but you will get threw it and then after all your energy can be focused on baby and how big it is and the fetal developement and all that fun stuff :D

Thats the same with me too i cant wait to be the proud mom and for all my convos to be about baby and say stuff like. "omg baby took its first step yesterday" and stuff like that. im so goina be a really proud mom and i already love talking about baby so much it makes me feel happy when i can refer to it as baby and stuff and then in like a month i can talk like "omg i felt the baby kick the other day" and stuff like that and im really excited to start to feel the baby and be able to talk about it ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh i know all about that! i had my fair share of duds before i met mu DH. its a normal process we all have to go through. but the big things like marriage and babies usually has a good chance of making them not call and all that stuff anymore!

i completely agree about the respecting your elders thing. i think in todays society though a lot of people, especailly like younger people, dont get that. they just thing they are the best thing out there and they can do what they want and they dont think about other people. its really sad to see kids like that today. i makes me even more certain that im going to do everything possible to make sure my kid gets raised with good morals and values. definitely do not want to raise some punk kid who thinks that they can just do whatever they want! lol

ahhh its so true! when im supposed to be writing im always thinking about the baby instead and being like "oh i should look this up" and "oh i wonder what this means, ket me check it out..." and trying to do anything concerning the baby and nothing concerning my project. haha. but ill finish my project and graduate, im determined too. its just that right now im in the full on procrastination stage :)

i know its so exciting. i cant wait until the baby starts doing stuff and i can tell people about it. i am so excited to feel it kick for the first time. and a friend said that her daughter got hiccups all the time in the womb...that would be so funny to feel. but the even better part is when he/she actually arrives and we can tell our friends and families stories about the first smile, and the first steps, and the funny thing they did or said or whatever. im going to be one of those moms that talks about my kid nonstop...i already know it. and im okay with it! lol

on a related note, my husband has been out of town all week and ive been alone. but ive started kind of talking to the baby. weird probably, but i dont have anyone else to talk to. and its been kind of this cool bonding thing. i dont think they can hear our voices until like 20 weeks, so its kind of pointless really. but its sorta helping me have a bond with the little bean :)


----------



## dizzy65

thats for sure and i really hope he doesnt try and contact me any more that would be just a little bit creepy if he was like "ya i still think your hot" and all that stuff even thou im pregnant. ahh. but i dont think that will happen he will prob be liek "ew grose" and im ok with that as thats what i perfer him to say of me rather than wanting to be with me all the time haha.

I know what you mean for sure. i wont let my child be a "punk" either ... i wont let the kid make sum of the same mistakes i did. i know im going to be a really protective mom of those types of things. but it will be good. he/she will just have to live with it because it wont change haha. I will have respect from them thou i know that because i dont want them to grow up having no morals or any of that kind of stuff, some people teens my age and younger (me being 19) have no morals and no respect for any one it makes me sad how can they treat people like that really.. Ohh and another big one is manners i see so many people in the younger generation with no manners and it makes me sad. people not wanting to say there please's and thank yous..

I am going to be the same way about my kid and im totally fine with it.. i want to be one of those moms who has all those cute "you'll never guess what baby did today" stories and its going to be totally fun to talk to people about all of that. people may get annoyed and bored of me talking about baby all the time but hey thats what happens when you have a baby your life grows from it being all about you to having some one else that is way more important thats how i think any way. the baby comes before any thing else :)

thats so cute that youve been talking to baby; and you never know it may be able to hear your voice and get more knowing to you. ive been rubbing my belly non stop constantly looking at it in the mirror seeing it grow and form more and more each day. i was like woah i never thought it would be like this but baby bump is looking pretty cute haha. I never thought to talk to it thou. im goina ask the second tri people what it feels like when baby starts moving as ive had really weird feelings inside my tummy and i dont no what it is. and like i said before i might be further along then i think i am. its in my lower tummy, and its like my tummy is gurgiling but my tummy isnt gurgiling so im going to ask them what it feels like :) i would be the same with talking to baby if i was left alone from OH for a week ..


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea things like that are really annoying...some guys just dont know how to let go of the past. meh, who cares about him! now all that matters is you, your OH and the baby :)

it really is pretty ridiculous some of these younger kids these days. the other day i was walking into the store and i was a ways back from the door, there was this woman who must have been in her 80s and she was struggling with the door cause it was heavy. and these two teenage boys just go up to the other half of the door, swing it open and dont even offer to hold it for her. and she wasnt fast enough to get in before it closed so she had to wait until i got there to hold the door for her! things like that just make me wonder how some of these kids are being raised...i mean thats just simple, common curtesy!

i know im gonna be that mom too. and all of my friends are going to get so annoyed (they arent too big on kids, most of them...theyre still living the fun, crazy life) but i so dont care. i think the exact same way as you...now that theres another life that needs me, it is the most important thing over anything else

ahh thats so cool that you are feeling flutters :) i cant wait until a few more weeks along when that starts happening! its funny that you rub your tummy...i do the same only more just rest my hand on it. i do it without thinking but sometimes i notice im doing it...its funny, like a natural, protective, bonding action. so weird that we really start acting like moms even before the baby is born. the talking thing is cool cause its kept me company while my DH has been gone...its kinda like im not here alone, its just me and the baby hangin out. lol


----------



## dizzy65

yes exactly :)

woa thats friken rude.. seriously, how could you do something like that. Oh man i would be so pissed if i had seen that. I would of helped her if i seen her struggling and i was on the other side of the door. its like what if that was your gramma would you just stand there and watch as she was struggling with the door i know i sure as hell wouldnt. i think people like that its just ignorance. OH and i usually always try and help people and always hold the door for people. like Especially elderly people or people in wheel chair and stuff like that. its a lot harder for them to get around and do stuff like that. especially with a cart full of groceries. That just blows me away that some people can be so rude!!

most of my friends are like that too they are just wanting to have fun. some of my friends and even virgins still and all that so they dont get the joy of a new mom or a new parent over there baby really there just like "whats with her" and stuff like that.. they dont understand. they give me those kinds of looks like i shouldnt want to keep this baby. but my oppinion to that is pfft its not your life its mine and i already love baby and OH loves baby and nothing is going to seperate us ;)

I totally get what you mean when im alone it feels like im not really alone :) it is kinda cool to feel flutters if that is really wat it is :) OH's brothers and me were playing cards the other night (skip-bo) and it was kind of funny OH's younger brother derek he accused OH of cheated and then OH's other brother Mike piped up "Hey Shannon is the one we have to look out for she has 2 brains behind her, and me and jason here i think we can muster up a brain between the both of us" haha it was so funny i was like "ya thats right there is 2 people over here" :haha:


----------



## QueSeraSera

aahh...i know! it was one of the worse things ive seen in awhile as far as kids having a complete lack of respect for their elders, or anyone for that matter. but i dont know, maybe its just worse here in hawaii...because it seems like even older people like in their late 20s and 30s are like that too. this is supposed to be the "land of aloha" where everyone is nice to everyone else and helps their fellow person...but that only happens in the tourist spots. in the rest of the areas, people are rude and just careless. thats part of the reason we are pretty ready to get out of here...only about 1.5 more years and then we can move somewhere else :) really, the only great thing about this place is the weather and the beaches, everything else is pretty bleh

yea most of my friends are a little older and in their mid 20s so most of them have serious boyfriends or husbands (but some are still playing the field) so theyre a little settled down that way...but even the married ones, they want to go out and party every weekend and drink all the time. they arent ready to give that up yet for a baby. for me it was different, as soon as i got married i couldnt do that stuff anymore anyway because of my stepson, so it was a much faster transition into the mommy stage for me. i can see why some of your friends dont understand if theyre still virgins and all...but it doesnt make it fair for them to judge you. its your body and your life, and if youre ready to have a baby then its your choice. thats the thing, everyone is on different paths...some people are ready to be a mom at 18 while others arent ready until theyre 35. people shouldnt be judged either way. it seems like pregnancy makes everyone have an opinion about it, when really they dont have the right to have an opinion at all about other peoples lives. 

haha thats cute...the baby is helping you play skipbo! thats too funny that your OHs brother said that. but its so true, its just like now its not just us. everything i do now i always say "we are..." and "we did..." but its not like im consciously meaning to say we, its just that my subcoscious realizes that its not just me anymore, its me and the baby. its pretty cool really


----------



## dizzy65

ahh thats no good .. it gets really bad here too its just not all the time.. ive seen some of the same stuff happen . like People just walk by and laugh as the old people or "elderly" people are struggling with there bags and all that.. some times its even with pregnant people i cant believe it.. and some people they just dont care. i see it some times with older people too like people that are 30-40 not having any respect like that. But even my grandma when she sees people needing help she opens the door for them, and my grandma is 80 years old and she will stand there and hold the door for people. why cant other people be like that. i mean seriously!

I know its not fair how no one talks to you or what ever and then once your pregnant your the talk of everything and everyone judges you its really not fair and i dont no why its like that.. and then my so called friends they just judge me on the fact that i say im ready for all of this. they dont understand really. they never had the chance to decide if they want a baby.. Thats crazy your friends still wanting to go out partying i couldnt imagin that. my whole life is goina change cause of baby i know this but i dont care i want it to change if it means i get to keep my baby :)

I know i do the same thing when im talking to OH instead of saying i miss you its we miss you he has a good laugh about that. i even now say baby as a nother person the baby is already such a big part of who i am.. and such a big part of every conversation and everything.. I am like really excited to be in this position :D i love talking about it


----------



## QueSeraSera

that is awesome about your grandma! yea i seriously dont know what people are thinking these days. weve all just become so self centered and just dont care about anyone else. we all need to be like your grandma! i dont know how things changed...probably bad parenting and a lock of dicipline. im a firm believer in having rules for kids, and in my opinion too many people just want to be their kids friends instead of being a parent

thats pretty ridiculous about the people judging you. luckily, most everyone around me is a little more mature than that. they dont really judge, they just have different priorities right now so they have a hard time understand why i chose to get pregnant right now. the partying is just who they are, before i met my DH and ended up getting married i was quite the partier myself. we used to go out 3 or 4 times a week, staying out until 4am. lol...that was a different life. now im just happy with adding to my little family. for me now taking my stepson to the park is much more exciting than drinking and partying. 

aww thats so cute.."we miss you" and its funny that your OH has a laugh about it, because my DH does the same when i talk about the plural...must be something about boys. probably because they arent actually carrying the baby they dont really understand the connection we have already. im so happy to be a girl right now...as much as periods and everything suck, its worth it for this. we are so lucky to get to bond with baby like this. boys miss out


----------



## dizzy65

I know what you mean i have the same opinion... some parents just dont care about diciplin and ive seen some parents that are like that. They have no rules letting there like 13 year olds stay out at all hours of the night. i will defantly have rules for bean as i dont want them to grown up like that. and i think in the long run the kids will be happy that there were times where you were strong enough to put your foot down and say thats enough. i know it will be tuff but i think we can do it. No matter how much it sucks for them, stucture is more important than being your kids best friends. if there is no structure they will just walk all over you ;)

I used to be the same. I used to like to go out and stay out all night. but now my dream has changed and it doesnt revolve around me.. i think it is much more fun when the baby is old enough to see its face as it gets to go on a swing set for the first time or as it first feels grass on its bare feet. I think those things seem a lot more fun and exciting then the partying sceen.. i guess my opinion of "fun" has changed in the last little bit. Now that im pregnant all i can think about is all those little joys that a baby will bring and how much i cant wait for all my babies "firsts" 

I totally agree. Boys totally miss out on being able to experiance what its like to carry bean in the tummy for 40 weeks... they dont understand what we mean when we talk in the plural as they dont seem to understand that there is more to it. and to us it already is part of the family. and to them its not real until they get to touch the baby.. ithink it was real for me when i first saw the pregnancy test and it will seem more real once i seen bean on the screan. but i already feel so attached, and thats something boys will never get as they dont get to carry and feel the baby move for those 40 weeks


----------



## QueSeraSera

ahh...i know! its so frustrating to see kids like that. i know this family and they have kids that must be around 15 and 18. the parents have always wanted to be their kids' friends instead of setting boundaries, and now the kids are getting into all sorts of trouble. its really sad because a little bit of disciplining would go a long way and a grounding every now and again when they were growing up could have helped them so much. but now the kids are getting into so much trouble. i mean, i rememberr growing up and hating curfew and rules and all that. but now, when i look back, im so glad that i had all of that because it really did keep me out of trouble and im really happy for that, and, i mean ive never had a kid (besides my stepson and the discipling of him is not really my area so much as my DHs and his exs) so i dont know how hard it is, but i think youre right...we can do it, and even though it may be hard we will just have to remind ourselves its for the best!

i know its crazy how quickly your perspective changes. ive been in my stepsons life since he was 7 months old, so i got to be a part of a lot of the firsts with him. but somehow it just feels like this is going to be different, maybe because im actually giving this child life. but i am so excited for all of those big moments. :) im learning to scrapbook so that i can document them all!

i think youre right, for the boys its the seeing the ultrasound or touching the baby for the first time that really sets it for them, they need the visual, tactile things. but for us, we can feel the changes and know the baby is setting up house for the next 9 months, and thats not something you can convey to a boy very easily. plus, with my DH, i think that this whole pregnancy thing isnt so new to him...hes done this whole routine before, so hes not as excited about it...hes more excited about when the baby actually gets here. oh well, ill just enjoy reading the weekly updates and searching through magazines for baby stuff on my own! me and the baby can totally be excited without him lol


----------



## dizzy65

Ahh thats no good. I know kids like that too. that there parents are just like "hay do what ever you want im not here to punish you and set up boundries" its like "then what are you therefor if not to put in rules your kids dont need a best friend they need a parent" and i totally agree with you, i hated curfew and being grounded when i was younger (i was grounded a lot) but now i look back on it, it was for my best, my parents just wanted me to be safe and happy and not getting into trouble. those parents that just want to be there kids friends are just shooting there self in the foot so to speak... they are creating a bigger problem for there self. There kids are the ones that will end up as prostitues or doing drugs or stuff that could be much worse than even those things. I Know what you mean i have never had to disciplin a baby of my own, (only when baby sitting but that doesnt really count) but i know that we have to be strong because if we let them get away with everything its only going to be worse for us, and in the long run they will thank us. It may take a while but they will at one point be happy for structure in there life for sure!

Thats a great idea! scrapbooking. I hoping OH gets me a video camera for my birthday so that i can take lots of videos of our babies first, stuff.. incase he isnt there for some of the babies firsts i can show him them. My OH works lots so there is chance he wont be there for sum of the firsts. But im super exciting.. im going to be one of those types of moms that takes tons of pics of the baby (i have a digital camera) so i can take tons and tons of pics at a time of baby its going to be awesome. i cant wait tell i can do that :D

I think its a boy thing not being that into it as much as girls are as my OH everytime i say lets go look at baby stuff he usually says "no you can go ill go over here" and stuff like that. But once baby actaully arrives he will be way more into it. i hope he is going to take some time off for when baby arrives i think hes planning on doing his vacation time around the time baby is due. its funny He gets out of School Aug 20th and Baby is due Aug 24th haha (well thats the guesstimated due date).. it was funny when he said that.;)

Oh by the way happy valentines day :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

exactly...its all better for the kids, and ourselves, in the end if your just have structure and rules. i know i wouldnt have gotten to college and through everything ive gone through if it werent for my parents bringing me up with some discipline :)

yea im not very good at the scrapbooking thing yet...ive only made like 3 pages so far. but they have this class on base and they give you all sorts of cool ideas about what you can do so i went to one of those. they have 2 every month...so im pretty sure ill keep going and hopefully by the time the baby is here, ill be decent at it. lol. 

a video camera would be a very good present. we dont have one either, just our cameras do some video...but not very good quality. maybe ill ask for one for my graduation...thats a really important thing to have. my DH could get deployed and he randomly goes on trips for work for a week or two at a time. so im sure he will miss somethings and it would be good to get it on film for him. oh, i am ridiculous about pictures. i used to be really into photography and my DH runs a little photograph studio on the side as well...so between the two of us wee are going to have millions of pictures of the baby. we already have so many of my stepson. but its good to be able to go back and see how hes grown and all the fun things we did together.

my DH is the same. he will walk to the baby section with me, but he usually heads over to another section after only a couple minutes. they are silly sometimes. but oh well, that means ill get to make all the decisions about the decor and everything! :)

im making my DH save up his vacation for when the baby comes too. im hoping he will take a couple weeks off with me to help out and everything. my parents are going to be here too and then right after my parents leave his mom is going to come out. i dont get along with his mom at all, so im hoping that he will stay home when shes here to keep the peace between us. lol. but, all in all, should have quite a bit of help those first few weeks.


----------



## dizzy65

i totally agree, if there was no diciplin you wouldnt of wanted to go to university and finish and all that stuff.. I think with out disciplin i wouldnt be where i am today thats for sure and i defantly wouldnt be ready for a baby thats for sure. 

Thats a really cool idea, i should do something like that. i used to do scrapbooking when i was younger in like Guides and Brownies and all that so we did lots of scrappbooking im not sure if i remember any of the stuff i learned thou it ws such a long time ago :dohh: it would be good to get back into that kind of thing thou :)

I think a video camera is a good idea espcially as we dont want the guys to miss any thing important in there babies lives and if they start missing to much they will probably feel left out. Its going to be good if i can get a video camera to take lots of videos of bean. I also have a video thing on both my digital camera and my cell phone but they dont take very good videos either it will be good to have an actually camera that takes actaul videos :)

Haha yes must be a boys thing they are just not into the whole baby thing tell its born ;) haha oh well i like lookin at baby stuff and it doesnt bother me to do it alone, Or i can just make OH do it with me haha..

It will be good if your parents can come for when baby is born :) my grandma and her husband are coming like 5-10 days after baby is here and they are goina help with the baby it will be good to have them down.. and my Mom is goina be in the hospital when baby comes (im not sure about my dad) but my mom wants to be there, and she said that she can help out as much as we need her. and OH's dad if he isnt working will probably be there. . Its going to be crazy for the first month or so of beans life.. but it will be all worth it we will need all the extra help we can get :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

seriously! if the discipline did anything, it gave me the will to finished this stupid thesis and graduate already! ;)

yea i had done some basic scrapbooking when i was younger cause my aunt really enjoyed it and she was teaching me, but then i fell out of it. now its crazy this class i went to, the women there are nuts about scrapbooking. they have whole like suitcase things full of materials and gadgets and all sorts of stuff. i was a little out of my league...i just wanna make a basic scrapbook! lol

yea i just dont think the videos that my phone or digi takes are very good...i want one of those video cameras that records straight to dvds then you can just burn copies and send them to the grandparents and stuff.

yea, i dont mind looking at the baby stuff by myself. or dragging a girlfriend along. or just forcing DH against his will! :)

oh wow it sounds like you will be having a lot of help right after the baby gets here too. i think were going to be needing it, especially like the week after. im sure we will be so worn out from labor and all that we will need all the help we can get!


----------



## dizzy65

Haha yes so true.. i wish i had the will to go back toschool but right now i just am focusing on Baby. But In january im going to be doing online school. Mum volenteered to help me when i do my online school in january ;) i hope i can do it ..

Haha woa that sounds crazy i know what you mean there are some people that are all into it and have like so many things for it and me well i just want to dothe basic scrappbooking as well with out all the zillions of things other people have. I think it would be a good thing to do in thespare time. But what i really really cant wait to get starting on for little ones Baby book thats going to be awesome to do. and i think im going to do a pregnancy photo album too ive been taking pics since week 6 plus my BFP pic so i can start right from the begining on the pregnancy book once i get a photo album that is :)

Yes me too. My grandma wouldnt be able to get it if i took it on my cell phone because one of my grandma is like basically scared of technology and my other grandma is baffeled by text messaging haha. And i think a good vid camera is way better than doing it on a digi camera. I dont really care for the video camera on my digi camera it makes everything look weird and takes up to much space on my memory card and plus i dont no how to get those videos off of my camera :)

haha yes me too. i dont mind taking sum one else. i think OH will get more into it once im bigger and he has seen the ultra soun d :)

Yes i agree it could be stressfull trying to take care of baby while being in so much pain. and we will need all the rest we can get right away thats why im glad i have people that want to come and help me out :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

thats awesome about the online classes. i love that they have online courses and degrees...it really helps to make higher education more accessible to people with families and things like that. i think its one of the best things that colleges and universities have done. makes it more convenient.

oh you should have seen these women...their scrapbooks were insanely complex. but im just going to do the basics. im going to catch up on the last little over a year since our wedding and then start a pregnancy one for the baby. ive been taking pictures each week as well to document the development of the baby bump. so that will be cool to integrate so that one day the baby can look back and see where it all began :)

haha..your grandparents sound like mine! they try to stay away from technology...but i know they know how to play dvds so that would be a perfect video recorder. plus, my camera seems to take everything in very low resolution and you can barely see anything clearly. 

i think thats what my DH is waiting for too...me to be visably pregnant. he asked me today if i looked pregnant, since hes been gone a little over a week. its so funny cause he has it in his mind that i should be big pregnant already. lol. so silly. but when i get that way, im sure he will be more into it :)


----------



## dizzy65

yes thats for sure. my mom she is doing online classes right now and she likes it because she can work at her own speed and she can do it at what ever time during the day that she can do it and i think that will be perfect for me as i will only be able to do my school work when baby is napping or when daddy is playing with baby. which will probably be alot of the time haha. i hope it will be good and easier to do then going actaully into the school, although the school does offer day care, my mom said that it would be better to do it online so i can spend as much time as i want with baby :)

that will be good for you :) ... i could imagin some people that are like really into the whole scrappbooking thing and they make them so complex and so hardthat it just is crazy.. i would be like you justwant something to document my life pretty much. I was looking today at Our book store at pregnancy scrappbooks and like baby scrapbooks they were pretty cool. i think with my second baby im going to do a Pregnancy diary.. i see many women do that, i have a pregnancy journal on here but id like one i could keep too.

LOL. my one gramma she is so funny. she doesnt no how to work DVD players ever time she accidently hits like a button so the TV goes all fuzzy, like she'll hit it off of channel 3 or what ever and she'll ring up my dad and get him to come over and fix it ... it is so funny. 

I know what you mean, OH looks at me like i should have a huge tummy buy this point. i keep telling him just you wait i have like 6 more months there is still plently of time for me to get big


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea even though you could get daycare at the college the online option is probably better. with that you can definitely work at your own pace. and right after the baby is born they have to go in for so many checkups and things in their first year...and that could probably interfere with regular classes. my husband loved it when he was taking online courses, he could be sitting down attending class/doing his homework right beside me. it was cool. unfortunately the arch program here doesnt offer online courses, so i never got the option.

i actually bought this 9 month pregnancy journal. its pretty cool. it has a place to put a picture of the bump each week and everything, plus places to put your cravings and aversions and thoughts and feelings. i think itll be a nice keepsake down the road. the ones on here are convenient, but theres no real way to save them for your kids or anything

haha! thats my grandma exactly. she refuses to get cable because then you have to have a cable box and a fancy remote...and she says its a waste of time because when she has that it messes everything up and her "tv is always going fuzzy"...really shes just turning the cable box off on accident. she is so funny...cracks me up

i didnt think i was growing much, but my pants are all pretty tight and uncomfortable. i actually broke down and went and got some maternity clothes today. lol. they are so much more comfy! i know its early and i shouldnt need them yet, but i was getting tired of uncomfortable pants! 

congratulations on 13 weeks! youre officially in the second trimester!!! how exciting. and only 4 more days until the ultrasound!! :)


----------



## dizzy65

yes that is true about the appointments .. i think it will be better doing it online so i can attend to the baby as needed :) and then when baby is taking a nap or what ever i can just do my school work and i can sorta do both get my education and be a mom it will be hard but im sure i can do it :)

I was looking at those today at the book store i almost bought one but they were pretty expenisve i liked it thou at the very begining it said stuff like who'd you tell first and what were every ones reactions and all that kind of stuff. something that come time i will forget about. i am sure... that buy 40 weeks the begining of this journy will all seem a bit hazy... All ill be thinking about is getting that baby out haha. ooh i hope that the baby doesnt come late that will suck for sure :(

LOL its funny older people. My grandma she has "digital cable" they get it at the Senior citizens house and she is always accidently hitting the power button on the cable box, haha it is to funny then she calls us in a panic and its like "gramma its ok you probably just hit the power again" hahaha. i couldnt imagin being that bad with technology.. it would be so bad.

Mine to i finally got a noticable bump the only things that are getting really uncomfortable are my shirts even my really baggy shirts are fitting tight im usually looking at my self in the shirts like ew grose haha but the bumppy looks better with out a shirt on, but i cant very well walk around like that haha people will think im weird rofl.. pretty soon ill need to start buying more comfy clothes too, i totally understand what you mean about needing comfier pants, Im heading into the sweatpants and pajama pants fase already, ugh haha

Thanks, i know im so excited about being in second tri.. i was like phew what a relief making it to the second tri. and im so excited about my scan.. eek only 4 more days im so nervous about going to it.. but i so cant wait to see bean and that everything is okay. i am soo excited :D Pretty soon in a couple of weeks you will be in second tri too that will be awesome.. it felt weird saying bye to the first tri people today.. :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh yea, going to school no matter how will take a lot of time management, but it will be worth it. and in the end the online route will let you be a mommy and a student at the same time much more easily. :)

oh yea those books are kinda expensive. i think the one i got was like 25$ or something...but i figured it was kinda worth it. i think after this pregnancy ill remember pretty much all of the details, but im scared that when we have more ill start confusing them. so i want to do a book for each. that way i can remember all the stories for the individual kids when theyre older. plus, youre right, the memories probably start to fade after baby gets here! 

i read somewhere that most first pregnancies are a little late. i dont know how true that is, but i hope not very! i can hardly wait until september 9th as it is, i dont want to have to wait longer. 

old people are too funny. my other grandma has a cell phone and one day my grandpa called her on it and she was so surprised it was him and she said "how did you know where i was to call me?!" we all just looked at her and started laughing...its a cell phone, the whole point is they can find you no matter where you are! ahhh...they come from a completely different time

yea i was in sweatpants mode every second i was at home, but they wont let me wear those to work. so i had to go get some clothes i wouldnt be miserable in all day at work. it was weird cause my bump wasnt that noticeable, but man my pants sure got tight! so glad i finally broke down and did it. 

yea im sure second tri will come in no time. as much as daily it seems like time is passing slow, its actually flying by. seems like i just found out i was pregnant but that was almost seven weeks ago now! i cant wait for the heart beat in 8 more days. and then just a week after that i will have made it through the first tri! hooray. ahhhh...your scan is getting so close! how exciting! and then youll have a pic to put up like everyone else! not to mention the peace of mind that comes with knowing that the baby is doing well in there and growing strong! :D


----------



## dizzy65

yes thats for sure. it will defantly be worth it and i cant wait to get school all out of the way :)

Yeah i was thinking of doing that too im going to stat getting more serious into the baby/pregnancy book after my ultra sound when i know that there is something in there thats living. i mean i pretty well know that he/she is there as ifeel him/her moving around sometimes (mostly during the night) but after the ultra sound things are more afficial and i can relax a bit. 

Ahh i hope thats not thecase as i can hardly wait tell my due date i think i would die if baby was a week late. its good thou here they induce after 5 days so at the latest bean will be here by Aug 29th :D i cant wait to see my precious little mirical :D

haha thats way to cute. With my grammaa (this is the funniest thing ever but so cute) we bought her a phone (not a cell phone a regular phone) a cordless she has never had a cordless phone before and she kept calling it her cell phone she was like oh just call me up on my cell, i was like oh u have a cell whats the number and shes like i dont know. it was funny cause she would even take it to the store with her, and we were like uhm grandma its not a cell and she didnt understand hahaha

Oh ya you prob have one of those fancy jobs that you have to wear dress pants or something that would suck im glad to just louge around in my pj pants all day they are so comfy and they dont make me look fat as they are loose haha now im finding since im pregnant that every time i look in the mirror my clothes seem to be shrinking haha

I know only 3 more days tell i see bean.. Omg 8 days tell you can hear the heart beat? that is so excited. i am so excited for you to be able to hear your bean :D than you will know it has a strong healthy heart beat, and then you will be in second tri thats amazing, that is so cool you will be able to join me then :D I know what you mean i was thinking about it and i was like woa ive knowen i have been pregnant for over a month now how time flies it seems like its dragging on but itsreally not i hope the rest of it goes this fast .. i mean im already over 13 weeks :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i can see the hesitation a little bit before the ultrasound, its kind of weird to keep a baby book before youre sure that everything is okay. that will be fun when you start one after the scan though cause you can already go back through the memories youve had when pregnant. i was writing in mine the other day and it was a page about cravings and aversions, and i was writing about the lunch where all i ate and wanted was a can of corn niblets. already im glad that that memory isnt lost...it was my first real craving and my first time eating like a crazy pregnant woman. lol

thats cool that they induce after 5 days there. im pretty sure here theyll let you go up to 2 weeks, unless theres some kind of complications or something where they think you need to do it earlier. im my baby is 2 weeks late it wouldnt be here until september 23rd! ahhh...i really hope that doesnt happen. that seems so much further off than september 9th. and plus, when im all big and preggo im sure ill just be ready to get the baby out of there. 

oh my gosh that story about your grandma is so funny! she even took it to the store with her, hehe. its funny cause those things only reach like 40 feet from their charger station thing. awww...grandparents are so cute.

yea at my job we have to wear dress pants and fancy-ish shirts. and heels. thats the worst part...the heels kill my feet by the end of the day lately. but i talked to my boss and he said i could start wearing some dressy flats...so i think im going to go buy some this weeked! so jealous about wearing sweats...last week i stayed home working on my thesis and i was in sweats the whole time...it was heaven. but now that i bought stretchy maternity pants, getting dressed up for work doesnt suck so much. those things are comfortable! 

now only 2 more days til your scan! i cant wait to see the picture when you post it! and one week until my heartbeat appointment. ahhh....gonna be so exciting. and then im almost out of the scary first trimester and i cannot wait for that! lol

thats really cool that you can feel the flutterings of the baby. i keep getting these butterfly feelings that i sorta think is the baby, but im not sure if its an upset stomach...cause it only seems to occur when im feeling a little ill and late at night when me and everything around me is really still. i hope it is the baby though, that would be much cooler than an upset tummy. lol


----------



## dizzy65

Yes it does feel kind of weird as i dont know that bean is okay but after friday when i see the little one all happy and playing inside my tummy i will be way more comfortable doing a book about my pregnancy, i just want to make sure everythng is ok because if its not ok and i start a book and then after that i would just feel all depressed and sad everytime i saw the book. but im sure everything is going to be just fine and my ultra sound ive had no reason to believe other wise. it just must be all the hormones and stuff making me feel nervous and stuff for my ultra sound but many women are scared for the first one :)

Ahh 2 weeks late that would seem like forever, if my baby was two weeks late it would make it almost a fall baby, andi really want a summer baby. but i guess here in septemember its still feels like summer, its still warmish but still. that would be crazy 2 weeks seems so far off.. i am like you, after being pregnant for 40 weeks i would just want the baby outta me as soon as possibal, being pregnant by that point will probably have lost all the thrill by summer as i wil be sweating and hot down there, and dying haha, my dad told me im not aloud to wear my two peice bathing suit :dohh: but i dont care ill do it anyway haha

I know a totally differant era for sure, grandparents are so funny and so in the dark about all this technology stuff haha. i love them they are awesome :D

ugh, heels would suck big time especially when your feet start to sweel and stuff because ofthe pregnancy, that wouldnt be cool at all. but its cool than they will let you were fancy flats, that will be good for you, way more comfy.. i thought maternity clothes like maternity jeans looked pretty ugly as the stretchy part at the top doesnt look to cool. but maternity dress pants would be totally comfy, and at work it will be good for you :)

I know im soo excited for just 2 more days. im even more nervous now thou, the doc just called me and told me my appointment has been moved up again, but this time only by 8 hours but still now as soon as i wake up it will be time to go to the hospital im like freaking out, i cant wait to go but i am soo nervous about the ultra sound and getting to see the doctor :) When the doc called me i was like òh great`and then she said they had available time in the morning and i said o k il take it then i asked if they were goina change it again and she laughed and was like no haha

That would be soo cool if it was baby you were feeling. and so early on too. thats what it feels like with me, it feels like butter flys in my tummy, sum times it feels like my tummy is gurgiling but its not ... last night i was laying on my back touching my tummy, and i felt him or her move and i got so excited i was like aww. It would totally be much cooler than an upset tummy if it was the baby moving. by time u go to ur ultrasound you will be able to feel him or her kick you and stuff that will be totally cool.


----------



## QueSeraSera

i totally know what you mean. when i started the book i was kinda thinking i should just in case something happened it would be a bad reminder and make me sad when i saw it. but i decided to do it anyway. but im really nervous about my appointment too even though i dont have any reason to be. there hasnt been anything wrong, but i think its just hormones and the fact that we dont have proof yet that everything is alright...after your ultrasound and my heartbeat thing, i think we will both be a lot more relaxed and less nervous

oh here september is the hottest month of the year. i am so not looking forward to being 9 months pregnant at that time! thank god we have free a/c in this house, i swear im going to have it set at like freezing. lol. my mom was telling me that by the time youre that far along you lose all inhibitions and dont care anymore. she said at 8 months along in the summer she was walking around in her underwear all the time unless she had to go to a store or something. god i hope the heat thing doesnt suck that much!

oh i was so glad they told me i could wear flats. i hate heels anyway, but when i have a big belly and im losing my center of balance, i just think heels would be a disaster. the pregnancy pants arent actually that bad. they have the stretchy panel thing, but right now i just have it folded up. but i think it will be nice when im bigger cause it will help support the big belly im gonna be hauling around

thats cool that they moved it up to the beginnning of the day, but i bet you almost had a heart attack when they called again...always thinking theyre gonna cancel. so really you only have like a day and a half more to wait since its first thing in the morning now! ahhh so exciting! :)

yea im pretty sure its the baby. its really faint and i have to be really still, but its like a fluttering feeling. i would agree that its almost like a tummy gurgling, but not quite. its cool. oh, by the time i go in for the ultrasound im going to be huge and im sure ill be feeling all sorts of kicks by then! cant wait! :)


----------



## dizzy65

Yes, but we have to think possitive, everything is going to be okay, and that we will go to our appointments and everything will be great :) I think its just hard for me to accept it until i see it moving on the screen as i have had 4 previous misscarriages.. But by friday everything will be perfect :D I cant wait to see bean.. I was looking pack at my pregnancy pics since week 6 and b4 that i was thinking i havent grown that much and now that i look back at all those pics i can defo tell that theres changing going on. My facebook friends have told me that my bump is large for 13 weeks, i was like ugh i really hope im further along then i think, because one said if its this bad now imagin at 9 months. i was like oh god i hope im further alongthan i think now that i think about it haha..

Ah your so lucky to have A/C.. i hope when we move into our place in the city, the city thats like 1 hour away from my parents we can get A/C as June-septemeber are like super hot. that city is a desert literaly it is the hottest city in BC so its really going to suck i will so be in my underwear and bra all the time. i imagin by that time my underwear are going to not be sexy ones, hahaha oh my poor OH oh well haha. It is what ever is going to be comfy, i just hope that he doesnt bring friends over, they will be like running for there life from the crazy sweaty pregnant women haha :D

That is so true you wouldnt want to fall that would be awful, i think flats are such a better idea then heals, and its good that they are letting you do that, very considerate.. some companies dont let people do that but those companies are the ones that dont care about there employees 

I know im soo excited i was thinking aboutthat, they told me i gotta drink lots water before my ultrasound and i was like oh no what if i pee my self haha as we arent aloud to pee tell after the ultra sound haha thats goina suck. when i seen that it was the hospital on my call display i almost didnt answer, like if you cant talk to me you cant change my appointment haha but i guess it was good news :) i didnt want to do my appointment during the night, i much perfer the morning so im not thinking about it all day :D

Thats like mine too if im really still its when i can feel it the most. ooh thats so exciting that you can feel the baby already :) yes you will defantly be feeling lots of movement by your ultra sound.. :D


----------



## dizzy65

Yes, but we have to think possitive, everything is going to be okay, and that we will go to our appointments and everything will be great :) I think its just hard for me to accept it until i see it moving on the screen as i have had 4 previous misscarriages.. But by friday everything will be perfect :D I cant wait to see bean.. I was looking pack at my pregnancy pics since week 6 and b4 that i was thinking i havent grown that much and now that i look back at all those pics i can defo tell that theres changing going on. My facebook friends have told me that my bump is large for 13 weeks, i was like ugh i really hope im further along then i think, because one said if its this bad now imagin at 9 months. i was like oh god i hope im further alongthan i think now that i think about it haha..

Ah your so lucky to have A/C.. i hope when we move into our place in the city, the city thats like 1 hour away from my parents we can get A/C as June-septemeber are like super hot. that city is a desert literaly it is the hottest city in BC so its really going to suck i will so be in my underwear and bra all the time. i imagin by that time my underwear are going to not be sexy ones, hahaha oh my poor OH oh well haha. It is what ever is going to be comfy, i just hope that he doesnt bring friends over, they will be like running for there life from the crazy sweaty pregnant women haha :D

That is so true you wouldnt want to fall that would be awful, i think flats are such a better idea then heals, and its good that they are letting you do that, very considerate.. some companies dont let people do that but those companies are the ones that dont care about there employees 

I know im soo excited i was thinking aboutthat, they told me i gotta drink lots water before my ultrasound and i was like oh no what if i pee my self haha as we arent aloud to pee tell after the ultra sound haha thats goina suck. when i seen that it was the hospital on my call display i almost didnt answer, like if you cant talk to me you cant change my appointment haha but i guess it was good news :) i didnt want to do my appointment during the night, i much perfer the morning so im not thinking about it all day :D

Thats like mine too if im really still its when i can feel it the most. ooh thats so exciting that you can feel the baby already :) yes you will defantly be feeling lots of movement by your ultra sound.. :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i think i would be more worried too if i had had past complications. but everything is going to be alright, there are no indications that things are wrong. plus, in two days youll be able to see your baby kicking around in there. that will put your fears to rest for sure! i was looking at your avatar and youve definitely gotten bigger since the other pic you had. your bump is looking so cute! i think some people just grow differently. some women dont show until their seven months along whil others show at 7 weeks...i dont think that just because you have a bump now that means youre going to be gigantic at 9 months. i mean, youre gonna be big...everyone is! theres a baby in there! lol. but i think youll be fine. but that would be cool to find out you were further along than you thought...definitely :)

i think the a/c is going to be my life saver. its so humid here in the summer that 5 seconds after you step outside you feel disgusting cause your covered in sticky humidity. add the haet to that and its unbearable. so ill probably be inside a lot! haha. but ill probably still be running around in next to no clothes. ive decided that the last few months of pregnancy nobody is going to be allowed to come over...thatll mean i have to get dressed! lol

yea my company is pretty cool really. they are excited about the baby, and keep asking me how im feeling and do i need to take time off to relax. i keep wanting to say yes! lol. but we need the money to save up for baby

thats weird that you have to drink lots of water and then cant pee. that will kinda suck. but be worth it to see the baby. i wonder why you need a full bladder when getting a scan. so strange. haha...i doubt i would have answered for the same reason! but it will be nicer that its in the morning instead of having to wait around all day! :)


----------



## dizzy65

either further a long or there is multiple in there haha oh that would be so funny. But ill find out for sure in 2 days or a 1.5 days. i cant believe it it is so close already. I am soo excited. and in 1.5 days i will no everything is going to be okay and everything is as it should be unless the hospital decides that they want to call me again but lately they have been calling and moving it forward. so thats good, 

Thats what im thinking to as soon as i want to walk around in my panties and bra than no one will be aloud over cause i aint puttin my clothes on for no one haha.. OH might not like it but oh well :D

Thats awesome that they are pretty cool about it, they sound so sweet :D

I dont no either but its going to be really uncomfortable then i will have to rush the the bathroom after i get my pictures haha.. i think any kind of ultra sound thing you get you have to have a full blatter i just think that it makes the baby more visable or something like that. its really strange


----------



## QueSeraSera

surely the doctor wont call you again...they cant move up your appointment anymore, its nearly here already! im so excited to find out if you are further along than you though, or, of course, if there are two babies in there! but, the most important thing, is to find out that the baby(ies) is growing big and strong in there and staying healthy :)

haha, yes! come late summer when we are both big and pregnant the houses are going to be "no visitor" zones for sure. im sure ill just be completely indecent trying to cool off! haha. if the OHs dont like it, we will just tell them that they have to go hang out with their friends somewhere else! 

huh, that is strange the a full bladder helps make a clearer picture. or maybe it just makes it big and so its easily distinguishable from the baby so that they dont get confused by what theyre looking at. who knows really! just get in there, get to see your baby, and know where the bathroom is on the way out ;)


----------



## dizzy65

Haha they could still call and tell me they changed my appointment to today :D that would be awesome. of course they wont, and tomorrow is really close anyway.. just like 1 more day until i see baby :D i am so excited i cant wait to go to my ultra sound but im still really nervous about it. It will just be a relief to know how the baby is doing and how far along i am.. It will be good for you once you here the heart beat too, although its not a picture a heart beat is still really reasuring everything is going well if it has a good heart beat. then you will be able to sleep easier :) everything will be just fine :D

Yes i second that haha. they wont want there friends around us any way as we will be the big pregnant very hormonal girls haha they will want to keep there friends as far away from us as they can :haha: Hay besides they point its 1/2 there fault that we are going to be in the last month at the hottest part of the summer, so if they give us any attitude we just need to say that, that otta shut them up ;) hopefully ill be able to hit the beaches too just to cool of, although A/C is nice it will still be nice to go for a swim once in a while :)

I will ask them when i get there why we have to have a full bladder, then ill probably tell them itsstupid as pregnant people have to pee so much already and that just makes it so much worse as we are laying down on the chair thing while they touch all over the tummy which will make it worse hopefully they have a washroom close by ;)

Woa 11 weeks already eh thats crazy you are getting closer to second tri :) it seemed like the last week for you went by really fast. only 9 more weeks until your ultra sound how exciting :)

Ooh and i just realised i went up a picture in my ticker my baby is looking more babyish now :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

if they move it up any more you wont have the time you need to drink all the crazy amounts of water you need to carry around with you for the ultrasound! i guess thats the one thing about an early morning appointment...youre gonna have to wake up to start drinking all your water in time! lol only like 24 hours now...its gonna be here so soon! im really excited for the heartbeat...only 6 more days. ive decided im going to record the sound on my cell phone so that i can send it to my parents. i think theyll like that since they cant be there :)

haha...we should probably keep all friends away those last few months no matter what. being hot and big and hormonal...we dont want to end up being bitchy and piss them off and end up without any friends after the baby! hehe. but too true about the boys...if they complain we will just remind them that we didnt make ourselves this way! im hoping for some beach time too, but apparently its important that we keep ourselves cool too since the baby cant get too hot or it could hurt it. so maybe short trips to the beach then.

im sure the full bladder thing is important for taking the scan, but it just seems silly to do that to pregnant women who are already so uncomfortable in so many different ways. lol

hooray for another week gone by! now the baby is the size of a fig, or a lime according to another site. it grew a lot over the last week! one more week down in the wait for the ultrasound. i just found out that my DH is going to be gone for work from 23 april to 7 may. my 20 week mark is 22 april. im really hoping that we can get the scan date before he leaves, i really dont wanna wait 2 more weeks until he gets back!

aww...your ticker does look more like a baby! those first few squares has the baby looking a tad bit alien-ish! ;)


----------



## dizzy65

I know that would suck, but i would like have a heart attack if they called again id probably answer like "yes what do you want!!" haha i was starting to get a little bit annoyed at the second time they called. I was talkingto OH about it last night and he said well its a goodthing they are moving it up instead of moving it back and i was like yes if they moved it back both times i would be super cranky. it would of even sucked worse if they like told me they were moving it up to this week, on the first phone call and on thesecond phone call moved it back to the last scan date haha but they keep moving it up so yay. Yes less that 24 hours to go :D Awe thats so awesome only 6 more days tell you get to hear the baby. i am excited for you, it will be a great experiance for you :)

You are so right i wouldnt want to end up with no friends just because of my hormones lol so it may be best to keep them away. just explain to them, that the heat and hormones may make me a little bit crazy haha hopefully they will understand. ;) Yes i herd that too heat isnt good for bean, so it will be good to have short trips, i hope it wont be too bad, i love the beach its my fav place to be in the summer tme ;) well i guess it wont be the same this year as i will look like a whale haha..

Lol i know i guess its only for a little while but still dont hope it lasts too long as i have to pee as it is ever 1/2 hour so having a full blatter on top of that is goina make it soo much worse hopefully they have a bathroom in there ;)

Haha awe cute thats awesome its getting bigger :D it didnt tell me this week what my baby was the size of hmm maybe its too big to be determined that way this week haha ooh thats cutting it close, its a good thing that your DH can be there thou for your scan. that sounds almost perfect he leaves the 23rd and the scan is the 22nd thats insane.. hopefully you will get a good gender pic by then :)

haha yep it does look quiet alienish in those fist squares :) i cant wait tell like the last box when it looks like a full grown baby haha but i have to wait a while for that i am only 13 + 3 ;) ill find out for sure tomorrow thou :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh that would have been horrible if they had moved it back the second time they called. it would have gotten your hopes up and then just crushed them! now its too late for them to make any changes i would think, im pretty sure that in less than a day you will have seen your little bubba. :D 

haha! too true...it would suck to lose friends over pregnancy hormones! they should definitely understand that were going to be crazy pregnant when suffereing from all sorts of aches, not to mention hot flashes! and if they don't understand now, theyll definitely understand after theyve gone through pregnancy! lol i was thinking the same thing about the beach..might not be as much fun running around in a bathing suit when our bellies are huge! but we might not care and will still go for the swim in the nice cool ocean :D

oh i am so at that point too. i feel like i spend the majority of my day just going to the restroom! by the time this pregnancy is over, im going to know every bathroom in the city very well! 

maybe this week there arent any fruits that are the same size as the baby. must mean that that baby is getting big! i was thinking...by the end its going to be crazy. the newsletter is going to say that the baby is the size of a watermelon. that is so hard to even comprehend! for my scan, i dont have the date for sure yet...theyll set it after this heartbeat one. so im hoping that i can get one for the 22nd, since thats my 20 week mark. since he leaves the 23rd. so im keeping my fingers crossed that theyll have something available...or even a few days before. i just dont want to have to wait 2 extra weeks until he gets back!

that would be pretty cool if you found out you were like 3 weeks further along than you thought and automatically got to jump forward a square on your ticker...not to mention that that would be three less weeks of waiting to meet the baby! :D


----------



## dizzy65

yep but its too late now no turning back they cant make me !! haha i think actaully they have to give u 24 hours notice before they go ahead and change around your appointments thats why they had to call me yesterday or else they couldnt cancell my appointment well i guess they could of called this morning too. but i have like 20 hours tell my scan now so they cant call me, they will just have to see me tomorrow morning and that is that they just have to deal with it!! haha. The nurse (ithink thats who i was speaking to on the phone, maybe that or the receptionest) sounded really relaly nice so thats always good. i hope i will be able to understand my doctor because up here like 90% of the population doesnt speak proper english or has a really really thick accent and it gets very frusterating.

Haha ya thats for sure. i think the people at the beach will be scarred for life to see me and my big prego belly runnin around in a 2 peice but oh well they can deal with it haha im not ashamed of it, OH isnt ashamed of it so why not, plus if its going to be very hot i will defantly be finding anyway to cool myself down :)

Haha me too. we drive from where we are living now to the other end of the city and im like ooh hun you got to stop and the gas station i got to pee so bad and its funny he's like didnt you pee before we left and im like yes and hes like omg haha..

I think as the baby starts getting more baby shaped they may not use fruits as compairason to the babies. i have no idea thou it would be interesting to see when you get to 39 or 40 weeks what they compair the baby too haha. Fingers crossed for you that you can get in then.. did you already call to book? or do you have to do that closer to the 20 week mark? april 22nd seems likea long way away but it will probably come pretty quickly. that is 2 days before my OH's birthday ;) It would suck to have to wait the additional 2 weeks so i hope u get to go in when u hit your 20 week mark that will be great :D

That is so true i would be so excited if they told me that i was a month further along i would be like huge sigh of relief. :D but i will be fine if they tell me that im how far along i think i am.. i just want bubbs to be healthy and the right length and have a good strong heart beat :) ah im so nervous less that 24 hours i feel like im goina throw up haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh we have the same problem with the language thing here. there are a lot of people from asia here, and most of them speak with a thick accent. it makes it hard to understand people sometimes. i was taking a spanish class in university and my professor was from china...talk about a difficult class to understand anything! lol. but luckily the military doctors arent so bad because most of them are from the mainland. but i used to go to a local doctor before i got married, and i couldnt understand a thing he said! but over the seven years of living here ive gotten pretty used to it.

haha...if they dont like youre belly then they can just go find another spot on the beach. youre pregnant and you deserve to go to the beach if you want to! ;) ahh...the pregnancy excuse is such a good one. you can pretty much get away with anything by saying "well, im pregnant" lol

i did that the other day! i was driving to meet a friend for dinner and i had to stop at a department store about halfway across town because i needed to go in and pee. hopefully the bladder issues dont get worse in the next trimesters! :-/

yea i cant book my scan appointment until after the heartbeat one. it kind of sucks. but hopefully they will have something. i told DH that i dont know if i can wait and i might have to go while he is gone. he got a sad face on and looked all disappointed. so i told him that if i absolutely have to ill wait, but i wont be very happy about it!

exactly, the important thing is that the baby is healthy! dont be worried...be excited. everything is going to be great and in like half a day youll be meeting and saying hi to your little bean on the screen for the first time! :D


----------



## dizzy65

The people here are all from across seas like from india and stuff like that so they dont even speak our language like they are just learning how to and they get those people to work at the store and they cant understand me when i try to ask something. i ask for something for like 1/2 hour from sum one then he said he would go get the manager who then didnt speak english! i was getting so frusterated at that point. and that was in a walmart. like c'mmon people you work here in canada at least you can speak a little bit of english enough to help people. ahh those ppl make me so frusterated.

Haha that is so true. i love that excuse. OH gets so mad some times where im in one of my moods and i just am like "im pregnant im aloud" and he just walks away. haha its funny. thats why at the beaches i will be like im not fat im pregnant :haha:

Yes it sucks having to pee so much my bladder hasnt been getting any better it gets way worse after i drink lots. I herd in the 3rd tri thou it gets really bad because of the baby being big and putting all that pressure on your badder. Oh the joy. yeesh thats goina suck if i have to go bad now its goina be worse then.. err

That does suck. but hopefully they will have something available. that is like a month and a half away so they shouldnt be filled up you wouldnt think but if there are lots of pregnant people and they all go by the 20 week scan thing, maybe it will be all filled up hopefully not thou. haha thats funny telling him that you wont be happy about it. you just gotta say i might throw a tempertantrume haha that would suck having to wait a couple extra weeks to see bean :(

I am tryin to be excited.. as the day is getting later and later im getting more anxious now im really nervous i feel like im goina throw up i keep saying to my self this time tomorrow i will have seen bean and no if all is good and then i keep getting really sick. its like waiting for christmas all that is building up i prob wont be able to sleep tonight haha. Its 13 hours now tell my scan, eek


----------



## QueSeraSera

ahh i know what you mean. i had to call cutomer service the other day for my cell phone and it was ridiculous. first they made me wait on hold for like a lifetime, and then i finally got to speak with a person and i couldnt understand them and they couldnt understand me. i just wanted to scream by the end of the whole thing.

i pull the pregnant card all the time lately. the other day at class i sat down and the teacher walked by and he said "you know you really shouldnt sit in the back of the class, its rude and it looks like youre trying to avoid discussion" and i just looked up at him and said "you know what, im pregnant and i have to pee every 20 minutes or so...so i was trying not to disturb the class by sitting back here. but if you want me to, i can sit in the front and trample over everyone in the aisle when i need to get up here in a few minutes" haha. he just shut up. i have so little patientce for people lately! lol

yea im hoping they have something, or maybe if i explain the situation theyll let me go like a week earlier or something. we will see next week when i go in. im crossing my fingers that it will work and i wont have to wait extra time

so you must either be at your appointment now or its really really close! how exciting! good luck and i want to hear all about it when you have the time! and i demand to see some pictures of the little bean! ;)


----------



## dizzy65

ahh it can be so frusterating especiallywhen you are pregnant and it gets even more frusterating and you just want to speak to sum one that can speak in the same language as you. thats why i like the town i come from (its kind of small) not many people so i no mostly everyone, so they all speak good english there are a few that dont but nothing like a city hehe Here i just want to end up strangeling some people because they work with public service and cant speak at all good english. like the dumb asses at the hospital this morning ahh so annoying.

Thats good, good way to shut him up. Really, he doesnt need to be so rude like that especially to sum one i persume he new was pregnant and then he deserved what he got as pregnant people can be very hormonal.. they really need to watch wat they say for sure. i totally understand what you mean about the peeing thing wouldnt want to disterb the class when you have to pee like every 1/2 hour or 20 min.

yes good luck hopefully they will be able to fit you in when you want to be able to go in :) 

I am Totally and completly in love with my little bean i saw him dancin and playin on the screan *tears* i almost cried but i had to be strong for OH haha. OH took one of the pics to work to show it off to his work buddy. Bean is 13 weeks 3 days along. The doc was like "you can see the baby has legs and arms" and i looked at OH and told him "good sign our baby has legs and arms :)" so it went pretty good we ended up showing up 1/2 hour late for the ultra sound because they told us to go to the hospital and our appointment wasnt at the hospital it was at the clinic and we couldnt find the clinic but we finally found it :) it didnt matter any way the doc was in doing a delivery so he showed up an hour late. The first thing i said when i lied down on the table was i really have to pee haha and that jelly doesnt feel to nice it looks kind grose but baby is completly healthy and has a good strong heart beat and is the right length and everything:cloud9: 

Here are 3 of my scan pics .. OH has the other one haha :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby0001.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1









baby 10001.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 0









baby again0001.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## QueSeraSera

ok first things first! the pictures are awesome! and so glad to hear that the bubs is strong and healthy. and your dates were almost exactly right then! thats pretty spot on. did you ask about the HcG levels and why yours were high in the beginning? i guess maybe you just have high levels normally or something. gosh that must be such a relief to have finally met the LO. thats crazy about the nurse telling you the wrong place, but i guess it worked out since the doc was late too. that would have sucked if you had lost your appointment because they told you the wrong place! so have you got a date for your next appointment?

so you ended up having language issues with the people at the hospital? i just dont understand how people who have to interact daily with customers can get jobs if they dont speak the primary language...so annoying. but i guess it all doesnt matter so much when you have just gotten to see your baby for the first time! :)

the thing with my professor was pretty funny. i think he had forgotten that i was pregnant when he said it. and normally im pretty soft spoken around professors, but i just snapped back at him. i think it caught him off guard. im sure he will be thinking twice about saying anything like that again in the future! haha

thats so cute that your oh took one of the pictures to show everyone at work. awww...hes the proud daddy already! :D


----------



## dizzy65

thanks i am so happy and so in love with bean :D when i saw the pic i teared up and in my head i was like "oh my gosh theres a baby inside me" i could see OH was kinda in a bad mood before the ultra sound then he saw baby and he just lit up he was smiling ear to ear. awe it was so amazing i cant wait tell you can do it and experiance it. I have another scan appointment booked For April 9th when im 20 weeks, he said i needed to book it in the middle of april but they are so busy that they only had appointments at the beging of april. I was listing this one person she cancelled her appointment for today and then they couldnt put her in tell April 19th i was like wholy crap so glad thats not me. But everything worked out and we seen bean it was a great experiance.. i love him/her already :cloud9:

Yes the people at the hospital where from a diff country and i wouldnt of been late but the receptionest the first one sent me to xrays then them there they were there for 20 min and i kept telling who my doc was and trying to expalin to them and then like last there like "oh your doc must be doctor wang go up to second floor he has an office up there" i just rolled my eyes. so i went to second floor and those people there sent me to the other side of town. ahh but it all worked out i was thankful he was late too hehe. 

Thats awesome and it is kinda funny taken people by surprise, they dont expect it and then bamb haha. ya its pretty funny. its good thou that you told the professor wat was on your mind :)

I know he kept saying i got to take one to work i got to and iwas like ok but dont wreck it haha :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea im pretty sure that anyone would be happy after seeing their baby for the first time...no matter what kind of mood they started out in! im sure it was an awesome experience overall. i cant wait until april when i can do it. its crazy that the appointments are out that far already! youre really lucky that you got in when you did! its crazy, you will have already had your second scan before i even have my first! i did find out that they do the heartbeat at every appointment though after this one, which is kind of cool. so ill get to hear it next week and then a month after that and then the following month will FINALLY be the ultrasound! :D

i hope nothing like that happens to us, my DH would have been yelling at people after about the second place. lol. hes italian and has that quick temper about frustrating things like that. it really worked out that the doctor was late anyway, but its still really annoying not to be able to get a straight answer out of anyone. 

haha! i dont blame you! i will probably be protective over the scan pictures too! i wont want too many people handling them...thats all you have to see your baby until the next scan! so glad that everything went well for you today. i love your mood, btw: yeehaw! :D


----------



## dizzy65

yes there is no words to discribe a mother seeing her baby for the first time (i know its just a scan but still its exciting ! ) :) I just keep thinking oh my goodness we created this. And it really is true that once its over and done with that you want to go back and see bubs. if i didnt have to pee so bad i could have sat there and stared at bean for ever. it was the most amazing thing to see my baby there and healthy and playing around. We could of got a video of the ultra sound but the ultrasound video was $150.00 CA so it was pretty expensive haha. Just a little while longer tell you can hear the heart beat. i am so excited for you. thats going to be great fun. hearing the heart beat for the first time you will love it. thats great that you get to hear the baby at each appointment. thats really reasuring.. yay for you :D its going to be a great experiance. :) if you break it down into months it doesnt sound as bad as weekstell your ultra sound :D

Oh i totally know what you mean. I was about ready to loose my temper too im pregnant and thats the last thing i wanted to happen ahh stupid people. Do they not no how hormonal people can get haha i almost started crying like omg im goina miss my appointment, then we got there and they said the doc wasnt even there i was like phew.. 

Yes :) thats all we got is scan pics to hold on to tell the next scan then we just have these scan pics until baby is born then we get our beautiful babies. Thanks im so happy everything went well too :) and thanks hehe i know im in a super happy mood like nothing is goina bring me down today :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh i bet it was an amazing experience, even though it was a scan. just imagine how amazing it is going to be then after labor when we actually get to hold the babies for the first time! haha, i bet that once the bean came up on the screen any thought of needing to pee just kinda became not so important. that does suck though...all that running around town and then the doctor being late...i bet your bladder was literally about to burst! 

i cant believe how much a video would cost! thats insane! i think if i were going to pay that much for a video i would wait until the 20 week one when you can see more detail and the baby is a bit more developed. :) 

haha, thats what i do. somehow thinking that its 2 months til the ultrasound doesnt sound as bad as saying its 8 weeks! same thing with saying its 7 months til my EDD sounds better than 29 weeks. :D but with the heartbeat it doesnt matter cause its less than a week already! only 4 more days!

i think i would have been in tears about the appointment issues. i would have been scared that i was going to miss the appointment...im positive i would have started crying. youre a strong person than me. i can just see how it would have been for us...my DH would have been yelling at everyone and i would have been bawling! lol

haha...i bet you were on a cloud all day and probably will be for awhile. whenever anything goes wrong, you can just look at your scan pictures and youll definitely cheer up! :D


----------



## dizzy65

it kind of sucks now that its over thou. i texted OH today at work, and i was like "im sad" and he was like why? and i said cause i miss my baby and he said how he is with you then i said i know but i want to see him haha. ya i really miss my bean and cant wait just 6 weeks 6 days tell i can see him again now i know what to expect i so cant wait. And you will be getting your scan too hopefully by time i get mine that will be awesome.. when we went in there they told us that if we wanted to pee we could but we had to drink more water so thats what i did but then i had to drink 4 cups of water and i had to pee again so i did andthey told me i had to drink more so by time i got in there it had only been like 5 min since the last time i peed and i already had a full bladder i was like this is nuts so i went out to find a bathroom but as i opened the door the doc was right there i was like ahh scarey haha. but i was glad i didnt pee. 

Im with you i would wait tell my 20 or 30 week scan to get a video because thats a little insane for a price for a video but it would be nice to have a video for each stage but pics are really good to have too i love my pics :D 

haha so true i keep thinking the same that it sounds way closer to say in months then in weeks. but its goodto do weeks too :) OH told me he doesnt understand how long its been when they say 13 weeks so i had to explain it was cute haha

Yess i was just about in tears but im glad everything worked out hehe I guess it was just ment to be :)

yes you are right im stil so happy i got to see it. But now i miss him/her hehe .. i keep looking at my scan pics like awe i cant believe i created this


----------



## QueSeraSera

i think i would be the same way if i had already had my scan...its time like these that i wish i were a nurse and could just give myself an ultrasound all the time! haha. thats what my sister-in-law did when she was pregnant cause she worked as a radiologist and had access. she had an ultrasound like every week pretty much. sooo lucky! lol

the water thing sounds insane...thats a lot of water to drink. no wonder you needed to pee immediately!

i agree that it would be nice to have the video for every stage...but unless youre pretty well off i dont see how anyone can really afford it. man that seems so expensive. the pictures are just as good though...plus you can carry those around with you all the time!

i bet its an experience you wont forget like ever...what an amazing experience :)


----------



## dizzy65

Ah so lucky. I would be like that too if i was a nurse just because i loved seeing the little one and i am so anxious for my next scan because i miss baby already. But its kind of exciting knowing when the next appointment is and counting down the days. i really cant wait tell its born and i can see it every day :) 

every one has been saying they think its a girl thatwould be so great if its a girl. But OH would be such a protective daddy if its a girl he already told me. He will be the scarey dad for the guys coming over to see her haha. But OH wants at least one boy he said :)

It is insane especially when i already have to pee every 20 mins as it is then add all that water on top of it its crazy..

you are right. i love the pics any way and its good that we can take them around to show everyone. OH and i are goina get a photo album to put the pics in when we get back to our parents place in a few days :)

it was for sure :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know, now that im pregnant and realize how much i want to see baby...i see that she had a pretty sweet deal when she was pregnant. i was talking to DH about how its only 4 days until the heartbeat and he was telling me that when he went with my stepsons mom that they couldnt find it at first. i was shocked and thought, that must have been horrible. but apparently the heart tone machines are pretty old and just dont always pick up the sounds. and if they cant find it they will do an ultrasound to make sure everything is alright. i think it would be horrible if they couldnt find the heartbeat and i think i would be terrified, but at the same time it would be kind of cool if i ended up getting an ultrasound...as long as it turned out everything was okay and the baby was strong and healthy.

i keep calling my bump "she" im not sure why. i would like a girl too. but my DH will be super protective though too. he really just wants another boy. i think he would be perfectly happy to have a houseful of sons. i just dont think thats fair to me! having so many boys! lol

aww that will be cute to get an album. and you can put your bump pictures in there too. it will be a very good keepsake when the baby gets here. and something to look through while youre still waiting for baby to arrive! :)


----------



## dizzy65

That would be so awful not being able to hear the heart beat. my heart would be thumping so hard if something was wrong. but i guess sometimes it could be like a really light heart beat and couldnt be picked up as easily or it could be further back or they couldnt be using the doppler in the right spot or something maybe. It would be cool if it ended up in an ultrasound if everythng was good and okay. :) wow only 4 days you must be getting excited... I could watch baby on the screen all day :) i keep saying that baby is goina be like OH as it constantly wants food, i mean really bad in the middle of the night i wake up cause im so hungry. and i wake up early as i get so hungry. That would be really cool if you went in for your first ultrasound the day i went in for my second ultrasound :) i think since at 20 weeks when you go in you will have a really clear good pic unless the baby was really active (my gramma says my pics are blurry) Thats why i cant wait tell my 20 week scan for better clearer pics :)

I usually call my bump a "he" i have ever since i first got pregnant but it doesnt mean that i want a boy more. it just will be cool if it was a boy. or a girl haha.. I cant wait to see what it is. Maybe its our motherly instincts that tell us what we think it is thats why we say he or she :)

It is for sure i cant wait to do it that way the pics wont get wrecked and it will be good for when the baby is a little older i can show them what it started as :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

I know, thats why I kind of hope that they just find the heartbeat right away. But DH was saying that when it happened to his ex the nurse said its actually quite common because of the old equipment and sometimes its just hard to find exactly where the baby is to point the microphone at it. So, if they don't find it, I'm going to try not to panic right away and just wait until they do the scan. It will be pretty close to your appointment probably when I am going in for my first scan. I do think the pics will be good at that far along, but I think yours are great too. The baby is just smaller and was probably moving around along. But they dont look blurry to me, they look perfect! Just like your little bean! ;)

Haha...Ive been getting really hungry lately too. Its been pretty bad. Ill eat and like 2 hours later Im starving again :-/

Some people think that we just intuitively know what gender the baby is. I don't know if that is reflected by what we tend to call the bump or not, that would be pretty cool if so. 

I definitely think the scan pics will be a good way to start out a baby book for the bump. Your baby will appreciate them when it is older! :)


----------



## dizzy65

Ya if thats the case its best not to get worked up about it as it probably happens to most that go in there. some times with sum women it takes longer to find the heart beat then after a bit of trying they can find it. But hopefully they can find it right away just so that it doesnt send you into a panic. i know if it was me i would still be in a panic even thou i know its probably just the equipment. The baby will be fine :) Its getting close you must be getting excited hey? i would be :D it will be an amazing experinace for you guys something you'llremember for ever :D and thanks hehe my grandma was just making a fuss probably cause she wanted to see the baby bigger or something. oh well hehe. she said she hopes the next ones are better lol

Ah your lucky u can wait 2 hours mine is after 1/2 hour im already hungry and looking for food. oh my its bad. i dont like being so hungry all the time

Im not sure if i know what the gender is but it doesnt really mater to me. just as long as its healthy. i would like to know if im buying blue stuff or pink stuff thou

Ya for sure then i can just say this is where you started out, look how small you were haha it will be great :D 

OH and i are going maternity shopiing in the next couple days as my pants are all getting too tight, ugh it sucks so bad but im excited to get bigger. I texted him saying i need mat clothes and he just laughed lol.


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea im just trying to prepare myself for if they cant find it right away that it will be okay and everything will get worked out, that its just the machinery. im glad DH told me that story though rather than if it were to just happen and i thought it had to do with the baby...i think i would have a heart attack! hopefully its just not an issue. oh my god i am so excited. i need to be working on school stuff, but instead i just want to be thinking about wednesday! haha. im just ready to have some peace of mind that the baby is doing well and everything is okay :)

yea...the hungry thing pretty much sucks. i dont know if they have them there, but here they have these 100 calorie snack packs..different things like cookies or crackers. theyre the perfect size to curb hunger for awhile...thats what ive been snacking on. cause then, even if i eat one an hour...its not like youre taking in that many calories

im very excited to know if im getting pink or blue too and im so ready to start decorating a nursery...even though i know its still really early and everything.

i think the baby book thing is a great idea. im pretty sure the journal i got has a place for scan pictures so ill probably put mine in there for safe keeping :)

haha...finally had to break down! once the clothes get too uncomfortable its impossible to wait anymore. youll feel so much better with them. dont worry my DH laughed at me too when i told him i need some ;)


----------



## dizzy65

haha ya i bet you must be super excited i know i was when i knew that i would get peice of mind the next day. Tuesday night you prob wont be able to sleep because you will be so excited about hearing the heart beat. I was tossing and turning all night the night before i got to go for my ultra sound .. its just so exciting to know that you will get to see or hear the baby and that everything will be ok. my main concern before my ultrasound was that the baby had passed on and my body didnt recognise it. but when they started searching for bean it took them maybe 2 seconds to find him and his first words were "wow you relise you have a very active baby" i was like "yes" and was so happy just to hear those words that my baby was okay. Its going to be a great relief for you too..

I think ive seen those but thought they looked disqusting but i will try them maybe that will help me out a bit i hate feeling hungry like this. ive eatten like all of mine and OH's food even the food for OH's lunch haha i phoned him at work and was like u need more lunch stuff haha he just laughed and said glad to see your eating good :)

I know what you mean i cant wait to get started buying stuff for baby and decorating its room and all that stuff im going to go baby crazy after my 20 week scan :D

Thats a great idea too. i want to get one of those pregnancy journal things i think im goina try to convince OH its a good idea haha

Oh i no it sucks so bad. I was like ugh maternity clothes but i cant wait to be comfortable again in big clothes that are ment for the stretching ;) hehe


----------



## dizzy65

haha ya i bet you must be super excited i know i was when i knew that i would get peice of mind the next day. Tuesday night you prob wont be able to sleep because you will be so excited about hearing the heart beat. I was tossing and turning all night the night before i got to go for my ultra sound .. its just so exciting to know that you will get to see or hear the baby and that everything will be ok. my main concern before my ultrasound was that the baby had passed on and my body didnt recognise it. but when they started searching for bean it took them maybe 2 seconds to find him and his first words were "wow you relise you have a very active baby" i was like "yes" and was so happy just to hear those words that my baby was okay. Its going to be a great relief for you too..

I think ive seen those but thought they looked disqusting but i will try them maybe that will help me out a bit i hate feeling hungry like this. ive eatten like all of mine and OH's food even the food for OH's lunch haha i phoned him at work and was like u need more lunch stuff haha he just laughed and said glad to see your eating good :)

I know what you mean i cant wait to get started buying stuff for baby and decorating its room and all that stuff im going to go baby crazy after my 20 week scan :D

Thats a great idea too. i want to get one of those pregnancy journal things i think im goina try to convince OH its a good idea haha

Oh i no it sucks so bad. I was like ugh maternity clothes but i cant wait to be comfortable again in big clothes that are ment for the stretching ;) hehe


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i already know that tuesday night is going to be a no sleep night. ill be lucky if i get any tomorrow and monday too! i can hardly wait. i think im really nervous too because i keep reading these forums of ladies who go in for their scan and nothing is there. but i still have loads of symptoms so i definitely dont think theres anything wrong. but it will just be good to know for sure. once we do, im having pregnancy announcements made to send to our families. most everyone already knows, but i just thought it would be a cool thing to do. but i wanted to wait until after the appointment and the 12 week mark.

haha. this morning we went to breakfast and i ordered pancakes and when they came to the table i was like "man these are huge! were gonna have so many leftovers" but by the end i had eaten like 3/4 of the meal! my DH laughed and asked me if the baby was particularly hungry this morning. hah. oops.. :-/

same here...im holding off buying anything until the gender scan. but after that i just know that im going to go crazy getting ready for the baby. i want to start buying already, but im making myself wait. its difficult though. lol

the maternity clothes are great. they arent confining and plus, if you buy the stretchy kind they should last throughout the entire pregnancy. i really dont want to have to spend too much money on maternity clothes...at least not more than we already have. im sure ill have to pick up a few things here and there...but hopefully just enough to get me through.


----------



## dizzy65

i was reading that too that so many people go to there first scans and find out the baby died a few weeks before. thats what had me in a panic, as i was loosing a lot of my symptoms heading into second tri. But everything was okay. its best not to worry about that kind of thing. I really feel for those ladies that happened to but am glad im one of the lucky ones that made it out of first tri. That is a great idea to send people pregnancy announcments and stuff. its good to do it when you know bubs is going to be okay... My original plan was to wait tell after my first ultra sound but i couldnt hold it in i told everyone right when the doctor told me i was pregnant i was so excited. i was nervous to tell everyone but it all turned out okay :) its hard to keep something like this to our selves hehe. Who else do you have that doesnt know?

Haha nice. Thats awesome. It was funny we went out to eat at a resteraunt when we were in BC and we went out for breakfast and i ordered the Pancake breakfast then it came to me and i looked at it and was like ew this is grose i dont want it and i didnt eat any of it. OH just looked at me like are you serious lol. i was like it looks grose lmao

I know what you mean i want to go out and buy so much baby stuff but i dont want to tell after my 20 week scan so i know that i have a real chance of keeping bean. OH thinks it s a good idea. we wont be buying a crib or changing table tell im like 30 weeks probably. but we will prob by small stuff like clothes passifiers and a tubby and all that sort of stuff :)

You are right i dont want to do that buy so much maternity clothes. I just need some to get me threw the next 9 months hopefully i can just buy a bit, find a cheap store or something and stock up.


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i think this forum makes it seem like the missed miscarriages are really common because you see people post about them all the time. but i think in reality they really arent all that common. but just reading about them makes me nervous as a possibility. but in only 53.5 hours i will hear the bubba's heartbeat and know that everything is fine! :) 

these cards i ordered for the announcement are so cute...they have an oven on the front and you pull theoven door open and it has a little bun in there and says "hooray" i thought they were adorable. i know theyll be redundant because most everyone knows...but i thought it would be a nice formal way of telling everyone. because we really only told my parents and grandparents and DHs parents. so everyone else has heard through them. the announcements are a way for us all to semi-personally tell everyone we didnt call or talk to or that heard it second hand.

i think i want to avoid restaurants for the rest of the pregnancy. everytime i walk inot one i feel sick. i think its because there are so many smells. yesterday i could smell the ketchup some little girl was putting on her meal and she was three tables away...i almost got sick. its ridiculous! plus it has happened to me a few times, the thing where you order something and it sounds good but once it comes to the table you can barely make yourself take a bite. 

luckily we already have a crib and changing table from my stepson. i figure that we will do a lot of buying around week 23 because my whole family is going to be here and my mom has already said she wants to go baby shopping. i figure she will probably throw us a little bit of a baby shower at that time while the family is here too. after that i know i wont be able to hold off getting everything else we need! lol

yea for the maternity clothes, i know they are necessary but i hate spending too much money on something that i only need for the next 7 months or so. i guess though, they can be used for following prgnancies too, so that makes it kind of worth it.

oh, did i mention...only 53.5 hours until the heartbeat appointment!! haha...yea, im just a little bit excited... ;)


----------



## dizzy65

yeah i think your right i think they seem more common just because thats what we seem to look for the most subconsiously, there is probably a precentage that happens to. I think that just need to relax so theres less stress on the baby and just enjoy he ride. but it will be a lot easier to relax after you hear the heart beat and know that its living and kicking in there, that will be the biggest relief ever i know when i had my ultrasound and it took to seconds to see the little one running around in side me i felt a big sigh of relief. like i really actaully made it out of the misscarriage stage :) wow you are getting so close to hearing the heart beat

Awe that sounds so adorible, i wish i had thought of that. and then if u have an extra one you can keep it as a keep sake. Its areally good idea that way they can say that they herd it from you guys instead of word from mouth. who all are you giving cards to? work and every one like that or just imediate family, and friends..? they are going to love the idea of those cards hehe. i never thought about doin sumthing like that 

I totally know what you mean i feel so sick when i smell french fries im like eww, and i used to love the smell of french fries. i do the same thing order something and i tell OH im like this actually looks really grose, and he sigs and he just says "waist of money" haha i feel bad but icant help it. My main thing is i cant smell jalapones or eat them or anything i throw up..

That will be awesome to get to go baby shopping with you mom, you are so lucky that you already have some of the big things those are so expensive. You will get to go baby crazy when you mom is over there you are so lucky haha it will be so much fun for you to be able to do that :)

Ya thats right i guess you dont really wear you maternity clothes :)

haha ya i bet you must be really excited for it.. i cant wait to hear all about it :D you wil have a blast hehe


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know i just cant wait for it. its a really weird feeling because its not like i have any reason to think anything is wrong, but just because i dont know for positive that its all alright, i worry. im sure the second i hear the heartbeat all my worries will calm down and then i can just focus on being excited. i know its not good to worry, but its hard not to!

we got the cards in the mail today. woohoo! i ordered two extra for us..one for the fridge and one for the baby book. i have a list that im send to...i think there are 45 different addresses on it. its mostly family and extended family, some friends, and then people who have been in our lives like godparents and things like that. i ordered one to send to work..i think i will just send the one to the firm and they can post it on the bulletin board. it would have gotten way to expensive to get one for everyone since there are like 80 people who work there. and then if you pick and choose who you give one too, i always feel like im hurting people's feelings.

ahhh...some smells are the worst. for me its anything with tomato. i dont know why, i love tomatoes usually! its very strange. my DH is getting frustrated that i never think anything sounds good and im so picky lately. i told him to get used to it, theres about 7 more months of this to come! lol

yea i think it will be great when my family comes out. my mom already said shes saving up money for a shopping spree. oh man...from the way she is talking this kid is going to be so spoiled. i think my parents are almost more excited than me for the baby to get here! haha. im scared about bdays and christmases now...im sure its just going to be ridiculous for this kid. they already spoil my stepson, and now with a new baby its all just gonna get worse. we are gonna need a new, bigger house! ;)

yea...the appointment is getting closer and closer and im getting more and more excited. tomorrow at work is just going to be unbearable im sure...ill just be wanting it over so wednesday can get here already. 

oh, so new pregnancy symptom...my face is totally broken out. i havent gotten a break out like this since i was like 15! i woke up this morning and almost cried. haha. but thats nothing new...doesnt take much to make me cry lately! lol


----------



## dizzy65

i was the exact same way, like i new everything was ok, ive had a fairly easy pregnancy, symptoms wernt to bad, no bleeding no bad cramping nothing that would give me the idea of a m/c or a mmc but i new i would feel so much better once i saw baby in there and it would seem so much more real which it did and when everything worked out i was just so excited i new this one was a fighter, i was just so relieved when he said that it was happy and healthy and squirmin around at 13 weeks 3 days. Your going to be so happy to be able to finally hear the little one that is growing inside of you. probably one of the best moments and the biggest sigh of relieve other than when baby is born :) that will be huge!!

I know what you mean i would feel bad not to send them to everyone. thats good thou to send them to people u are closest too :) thats awesome you got them all in the mail now you can start on sending them out after you appointment of course. but you can start wrighting on the now hehe. 

I know, im less picky now them b4 i got pregnant but now that i dont like going into resteraunts OH gets really frusterated like my absolutly NO fast food rule gets him upset as when we have our 14 hour trip he likes to stop for something quick but now iguess ill just bring veggies to snack on :D

Haha yeah no doubt, my parents are already starting on talking about how spoiled the kid is going to be im like oh my.. haha .. the only thing im afraid of about the holidays is where are we going to spend them now that we cant really split up haha i guess half with OH's family and half with mine.. 

No doubt haha. it will be here sooner than you know it than you will be wanting it back just to here LO again.

Ah that sucks, oh the joys of pregnancy.. Hopefully it clears up soon. My newest symptom is a rash on my leg.. and it is very painful..


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea...i wonder why we needlessly worry like we do...i guess it just has to do with the not knowing and the uncertainty of everything. i will be a huge relief tomorrow, but nothing like the actual giving birth and knowing the baby made it through the whole thing okay. ive been reading some of the birth stories on this forum over the past few days and oh my...they seem terrifying and amazing all at the same time. its this weird feeling like im dreading it kind of cause i know its going to hurt, but at the same time i cant wait because i know its going to be one of the most amazing things i ever do.

haha! i started writing the cards last night in class. i just put them in my notebook and it looked like i was taking notes. hehe...i was totally sneaky about it. its just so hard to focus in class when i have much more interesting baby things to be thinking about

yea my DH likes to eat fast food too when were on the go, but ive pretty much put a stop to that. he gets frustrated sometime but then he realizes its for the baby. what he hates is when were out and i complain about being hungry, but then i say no to fast food. haha...he makes me carry around snacks all the time now. 

holidays for us are going to be weird too. theres my parents, DHs mom and DHs dad and stepmom. but hes not super close to his dad, and his mom hates me for absolutely no reason. so that pretty much narrows it down to my family. mostly we have holidays on our own though, since its so hard to fly back to the mainland. 

i know! im totally going to be wanting to go in every day...thats why im gonna record the sound. that way i can share it with people and i can listen to it whenever i want to! thatll help me get through the 8 weeks wait until the ultrasound! lol

ick a rash doesnt sound fun at all! fingers crossed that it clears up soon!

oh, and congrats on 14 weeks today!! hooray! :)


----------



## dizzy65

when we are at the end of this we will probably look back on all the hours spent worrying and laugh !! im sort of nervous for labour and having to give birth but i think that if we have good doctors and great support it will be fine. I think im going to do it with out an epidural but thats just what i thinking now. by then when its actually happening ill probably change my mind. i told OH that too that i want to do it natural but then i might change my mind when we get there haha. I think giving birth will be one of the scariest things we will ever have to do buy one of the most wonderful. I just hope that there are no complications or anything that will tarnish my memory of the day i became a mom :)

haha nice. it is hard to think about anything else but baby stuff, when i lay down and close my eyes i just keep thinking about 6 months an ill be able to hold baby in my arms and i will know its safe and healthy and that i wont loose it. These 6 months are going to drag by i just know it as im waiting for something at the end of these 6 months ;)

haha i do that to my OH too we will be in town and ill be like im so hungry and he'll b like ok where you want to eat and i say i dont no but no fast food and he just rolls his eyes like ya but everything is fast food haha. I think he will be happy when i can eat fast food again . 

Oh yeah true. we will be living by both of our families so itsgoing to make it hard. OH never sees his mom on holidays so that makes it easier. But i think what we will do for like christmas is spend half of the day with OH's dad and my parents or something as they both want to spend christmas with us :) it will be hard but we will figure it out hehe. its the first yearthat we have actaully spent a holiday like christmas together as a family :)

That is a good idea haha. Its like me with my pics just constantly looking at them to see baby i miss it so much. but at my next ultra sound there will be more to see :) im so excited forthat hehe before you know it it will be time for you to go for your ultra sound :D

thanks i hope so too :)

thanks, im getting closer to my 20 week scan hehe not by much but still im so excited. and when i come back from my parents place (im spending a month there) it will be like a week and a half left tell my ultra sound yay!!

this summer in August my family is having my grandma's 80th birthday party and im so nervous as its when i have 3 weeks left of my pregnancy i was thinking oh no what if i went into labour there is going to be so many people there people i havent even met before im soo nervous :wacko:


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know...all this worry is just silly sometimes, but knowing that doesnt make it any easier to actually stop doing it! lol. the labor thing, though, deserves worry...because thats just kinda scary. i want to do it without an epidural too, but im thinking at the last minute i may change my mind. i mean, if its as painful as everyone says it is...i might be begging for medication! lol. im just keeping my fingers crossed that im like those lucky ladies and i have a super easy birth. hah...probably wishful thinking. ;)

yea it just seems like the time is going to drag by, but when the baby is finally here we will probably look back and think that the whole thing just flew by. i keep having these dreams that the baby is already here and then i wake up all excited and realize i still have months yet to go. :( soon ehough though, and at the end of the long wait we will have our babies to finally hold close :)

my cousin lives near both our family and her DHs family back in my home town...they have 4 kids and every holiday is crazy. they pretty much celebrate everything twice. they have christmas eve afternoon with her DHs fam and then christmas eve dinner with our fam and then christmas day just with themselves. same thing with things like new years and 4th of july...theyll do a lunch BBQ with his fam and then dinner with ours. its a lot, but it keeps everyone happy i suppose. somehow those things always work out in the end ;) it will definitely be exciting though, your first year as a family!

i cant wait for the ultrasound! man its going to be so exciting to have some pictures of the LO! but for right now i just cant stop thinking about hearing the little heartbeat tomorrow...in 29 hours, to be exact! ;) the fact that youre going back to stay with your parents will probably make the time until your next ultrasound go by so fast! youll be getting to go through all of the baby stuff and share stories and such...the next ultrasound will get here so quick!

thats awesome about your grandma. we did a big thing like that for my grandpa this past october. i wasnt huge preggo at the time though and it was more of a drinking and telling stories sort of thing, but im sure it will be great. and because youll be so close to popping everyone will probably be rubbing your belly and asking you questions about the baby. that would be pretty crazy if you went into labor then though...hopefully the little bean holds out a little closer to the EDD so that doesnt happen. :)


----------



## dizzy65

i know its like sometimes we are just putting stress on our selves for no reason just because we are scared! it is crazy, but in the end it will all work out. im so nervous about the pain and stuff of labour. Im hoping for an easy one too, but nothing in my life has been easy so this wont be any differant ! haha oh well. al the pain is worth it to be holding that baby in my arms. I would go threw any thing to just be able to have my baby, and in the long run it will totally all be worth it. I think near to the end ill probably be screaming for relief but i hope i can be strong an hold out haha. OH says he dont wana see me in pain but pfft oh well lol 

I totally know what you mean i have those same dreams too and i wake up like i have to change a diaper or something and when i wake up im like awwe im only 14 weeks i still have so much time tell i get to meet bean. I cant wait thou for that day to come. i hope these dreams of baby stop because they are making thedays seem to drag on haha. 

Holy! thats like my uncle they celebrated everything twice once they had there baby. I think OH's dads house is big enough that if we really wanted to we could all spend christmas and birthdays and all that stuff at his place, with both of our families. he lives in a 6 bed room house and its just him living there so there is some extra rooms haha and my family isnt that big either. But this christmas my cousins are coming down to BC from winnapeg so i want to spend christmas down there so i can see them, they had there first baby last august.

haha wow its getting so close that is so exciting. tomorrow you will be so happy. like on cloud 9 all day getting to hear your beautiful baby.. than it will just be a matter of time before you can go in for your ultra sound :D i hope so i want time to go by fast i wana see bean again :D my parents have already been telling me stories my mum has been telling me stories about when she was pregnant with me and that sort of stuff. i think they are excited. 

Oh awesome. Its going to be a huge celebration im so nervous for it i dont want to go into labour so i guess me and bean are going to have to have a discussion on him/her staying in there and not wanting tocome join the party! i would be so panicked if i went into labour in front of everyone especially if my water broke!

My baby is as big as a fist now! when i first read that in the baby email i was like what its as big as a fish?? haha then i re read it i was like oops prego brain haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

my DH thinks im crazy for even considering labor without medication. but i want to do it the most natural way possible. but we will see when it comes down to it. my mom says that the medication helps you have more strength when it comes to the pushing part, so you dont get worn out on contractions. but i think im going to be worn out with or without medication...i mean we are pushing something the size of a watermelon out of an area much much smaller than a watermelon...thats gonna take a lot of work and be tiring no matter what! lol 

the dreams are really weird right, but i agree that i hope they stop...because it is kind of a let down waking up all the time and thinking the baby is here and then realizing its still so far away!


that is a huge house for someone who lives alone! you are definitely set for if you want to have combined family holidays, seems like that place would have more than enough room for everyone! i dont blame you for wanting to see your cousins though...you guys can trade parenting stories and im sure they would really enjoy seeing your new LO. :) my mom already wants us to come to my hometown for christmas, im not sure though...the baby will only be a few months old at that point and a 8 hour flight with an infant seems like it might be too much. but at the same time, i really want to go! :) 

aww thats so cool that your parents are so excited. mine are too and it makes me feel so happy that theyre supportive. i know some parents are judgemental when their kids get pregnant, like its the wrong time or things like that. im so glad that mine arent like that. this pregnancy thing is so emotional and such a strange thing for our bodies, we need all the support and excitement we can get! 

gosh i am nervous about the water breaking thing. i really hope it doesnt happen in a public place...i would be so embarassed! lol. it seems like a lot of women it doesnt end up happening until theyre at the hospital already though. if it doesn happen at home or somewhere else, im sure ill be so shocked i just wont know what to do. heh :-/

haha...thats totally something i would do. i seem to be making so many silly errors like that lately. your baby is getting so big though! ahh how exciting! :D


----------



## dizzy65

I know what you mean my OH keeps asking me if im sure iwant to do it with out an epidural. we were talking to night and i said if im doing this thing with out pain meds that i want it to be a fast labour and a quick delievery as to get the pain over as fast as possible! haha but that will never happen. OH just laughed. If im in labour for something stupid like 14 hours orsomething i think i will end up taking sum just so i can sleep for a bit and be ready to push when its time. I want to have enough energy for this. Ah thinking about pushing a water melon out that is so scarey i never thought of how big the baby is going to be. and you are right where it comes out is much smaller than that, ahh scarey!

I get such weird pregnant dreams like about so many differant things, like last night i had a dream about Harry potter, i dont remember much of it, but i remember that we were running from volidemort and then Harry said that he would stop trying to kil me if i told him i loved him, i woke up like wtf was that about?? haha i dont no if uve ever watched harry potter before..

I hope you get to spend christmas with your family, that will be really special for you. i dont no what age you are able to fly at. as during the winter time i want LO, OH and me to fly up here and see him family and stuff i dont want to take a 14 hour drive with a baby, no thank you. haha.. We will see what happens thou, i hope for christmas OH's mom decides she wants to come to B.C for christmas

I know ive seen that some parents are so very judgment especially if they figure there child is too young to be having a baby i thought my parents would be like that but they were totally okay with it. They were in shock of course but its ok. Most parents are, im happy my parents were supportive and happy about baby

Ooh i know its going to be so bad if water breaks in like a store or something, id be like i didnt pee my self honestly lol. Or hopefully it breaks over the toilet or something. Im so nervous about it but hopefully i just go into labour w.o my water breaking 

haha i know . its crazy.. Baby is gettin so big, its makin me nervous lol


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i keep reading these labor stories and some of them are only a few hours and some of them are like 30 hours. im pretty sure if im in labor for over a day, i will probably give in and take the epidural. im not going to kill myself just to be able to say that i didnt have medication. i guess well see when it gets here. as of right now i cant even comprehend how painful its going to be. i might be begging for medication like 10 minutes into it for all i know!

haha. i read the harry potter books...like the first 3 or so. thats a funny dream! its strange that pregnancy causes weird dreams. usually i cant remember my dreams but lately they have been so strange or realistic that theyve been sticking with me when i wake up. last night i dreamt that i was walking the baby to to the store for some groceries. and then when we got there, it wasnt a grocery anymore. so we started walking to the next closest one, but when we got there it wasnt a grocery anymore. so we kept walking and this kept walking and by the end we had walked all the way around the island and i was tired and dehydrated and the baby was crying and i still hadnt gotten to the store. it was very strange...and kinda frustrating! lol

i think babies can fly pretty soon after birth...like a couple of weeks. my brother and his gf brought their newborn to our wedding and they flew when the baby was only like 10 weeks old. the doc wasnt concerned, he was more concerned about the mom cause she had a c-section. so i dont think that will be a problem. im concerned for us just because its such a long flight. and with a newborn and an almost 4-year old. could be a disaster. but it would probably be worth it to see everyone. i hope everything works out for your christmas too and everyone can be together and get to spend it with the new baby :)

yea some parents like disown their kids over things like this. i guess i cant really know what it feels like to have you kid be pregnant and you think its wrong. i could see maybe being disappointed if you thought they were too young or something...but never go so far as stopping talking to them or disowning them. some people take things way too far! lol

haha! thats what im hoping! that the water breaks on the toilet...i dont want to have to clean that up out of the couch or the bed or something! lol. best would be for it to just happen at the hospital though i think. 

i know its crazy how fast the beans are growing. cant wait for my update tomorrow to see how big the LO has grown to this week! haha. i look forward to it every week.


----------



## dizzy65

So sorry for the late reply. OH and i traveled back to BC yesterday and when i got here i just had to go to sleep as i was violently ill and had been throwing up the whole way from Alberta to here, haha poor OH. I up-chucked all over his jeep. How did your heart beat thing go im dieing to know!

I think you are right we wont know how painful its going to be tell its happening i just keep hoping to my self oh its not going to be that bad i think i can go with out medician, but lately ive got a very low threshhold for pain so i will probably be begging for the epidural as soon as i get there haha. its going to be crazy i cant wait thou tell i have my own labour and birth story to right... But i am hoping i dialate pretty quick as i dont want to be in labour for like a day, and not be able to push when the time comes and have to have an emergancey c-section or something.

I dont usually remember my dreams either but lately they have been so vivid that i can remember a good portion of them, and its crazy i didnt believe how bad pregnancy dreams were until i started having them my self. Wow! thats sounds like a interesting dream and very frusterating indeed, thank goodness it was just a dream thou eh? hehe. I didnt have any dreams last night i dont even remember falling asleep last night haha

Ah thats good to know, i didnt know if they would be able to. but now i know i guess we can fly up to OH's moms place in decemember. It might be ok thou taking that flight its just that baby might not like it and be crying all the time and pooping and all that fun stuff. You are right thou it is a pretty long trip! But im sure you guys could do it, i it didnt cost you an arm and a leg to get there. im sure your family would love to see you :) Thanks me too, its going to be a good christmas i think, andi think bean is going to get so spoiled hehe

Yes i know what you mean icouldnt imagin one ofthe happiest days of my life and i tell my parents and they disown me that would be horribal. thats why im glad my parents would never be like that. I've read some teens that got pregnant at like 14-15 and there parents kicked them out of the house, its llike woah thats a little harsh.

i think your right its just best it breaks at the hospital. i also dont want to have to clean up the mess of my water breaking on the couch or something haha

haha me too and the babies are getting so big now. wow your 12 weeks yay congrats thats so excited your out of the danger zone now :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh my gosh. you poor thing! that sounds like a difficult trip for sure! i hope youre feeling better today! i wonder if it was the car ride that made you sick or have you just been feeling ill in general? at least you got the trip out of the way though and now dont have to worry about making it again for like a month! :)

the heartbeat exam was the most awesome and terrifying thing ever! we went in and she did the internal exam and everything, which is never fun. but totally worth going through just to hear the baby. so she pulls out the doppler and squirts the icky jelly onto my belly and starts moving it around slowly. she kept saying "thats your heartbeat" and "no thats not the baby either" every time we would hear something. so i was starting to think...okay, now just find it already! and then she asked me if i had had any cramping or bleeding. and so i started to panic and said "no! none! just normal cramping that they totally me was just stretching pains!" and so she keeps moving the thing around and then all of the sudden shes lie "oh! did you hear it?!" and im looking at DH and hes smiling and theyre both looking at me and im like "no! i didnt hear it!! you have to find it again. i didnt hear it. i cant leave without hearing it!" and so DH is rubbing my hand and saying calm down and finally she found it again and the baby stayed still so we got to hear it for a good 10-15 seconds straight. it was the most relieving, amazing sound in the world! youre so right, it makes everything so much more real. and i can still hear the sound over and over in my head. she said the reason it was hard to find is that the baby is very active and wouldnt stay still but that they heartbeat is strong. so i feel tons better after the appointment. but it was stressful there for a few minutes. lol

i so know what you mean! last night i stubbed my toe on a chair and i was like hopping around and saying how bad it hurt. and DH just looked at me and said "you do realize that in 7 months youre going to be pushing a baby out of your body, right?" and that put the toe pain into perspective for sure! lol. probably best not to think about the labor pain for now! lol

last night i had a dream that we were at the circus and the baby was performing the flying trapeze! haha...i think it was because of the appointment and how active the baby was. i keep thinking of it in there doing cartwheels and sommersaults! lol. these vivid dreams though...theyre crazy. i never understood what pregnant women meant when they said pregnancy causes strange dreams.

i pitched the chrsitmas idea to DH. i thought we could go to colorado to see my family and then, because its not too much from there, we could go to florida so his dad could see the baby and my stepson. so we are considering it and hopefully we will be able to afford it after the baby arrives :)

yea some parents can be harsh about teenage pregnancy. i dont understand what kicking a kid out is going to do...this is a time when they need the most love and support! an setting them on their own could only get them into more trouble...they dont have money or a place to stay. silly parents. 

12 weeks feels so good. i love making it to the next week. an especially this one, because now it makes me feel like the little bubs is strong and holding on. and the baby is the size of a plum this week! :)


----------



## dizzy65

It was a horrid trip. I woke up at 2:30AM and i was throwing up (i no longer eat pizza or mini eggs) I woke OH up at about 3:00AM telling him that i think i got food posing because of the pizza made me sick and then i was like Or it was just a pregnancy thing and he told me that my pregnancy probably didnt agree with sumthing on the pizza as everyone ate the pizza and didnt get sick. But i was throwing up about ever 20 min since 2:30AM yesterday, at one point i was yelling into the toilet i said "theres nothing left in there so would you just stop!!!" OH just stood there and watched. When i first went and threw up i was in the bathroom for 1/2 hour, and when i was done i was so weak i couldnteven get up. and by 8:15Am when we left i was so weak i couldnt even hold my water bottle by my self. Than at about 10:00AM I threw up all over the jeep and i kept appologising to OH but it was sort of funny, and i was like well on the plus side im feeling better. after that i didnt get sick until about 5:09PM.. i havent thrown up since then i just feel like getting sick.

ooh thats awesome. it sounds like you had a really good experiance. and that is good that bubs was active thats always a good sign :D i was terrified if i had to do an internal exam when i did my ultra sound but i didnt have to. Did you manage to record the sound of the heart beat? Thats so good to hear that it was nice and strong. something to hold on to until your 20 week scan :) i would be the same with you saying i dont want to leave until i hear the heartbeat, thats awesome thou thats good being about to hear it for 10-15 seconds that must of been the most amazing experinace ever.. and its awesome they could find it and didnt need to take u into an ultra-sound. Ah i hated that jelly stuff when i got my ultrasound done, it felt so grose. i didnt no they had to do that when they were just looking for the heart beat! its nasty. Ah that would set me into panic too if the doc asked about cramping or bleeding haha. its good thou everything worked out :D now you no for sure that there is a baby in there hehe

haha nice. I dont no if ill be able to handle the pain but im sure it will totally all be worth it. 

that sounds really intersting.. i was thinking about it and i sorta remember a dream i had last night, OH woke me up at the end of it and i rememeber telling him "i think people who make gas stations are retarted " haha I just remember going to all these diff gas stations and it was like a maze and it was hard to find one and i was goina throw up if we didnt get to one soon haha

that will be awesome if you guys have the money to do that, i hope it all works out for you guys, it will be a great experiance being able to go spend christmas with your family :)

I guess some parents think they are teaching there kids a leason or something but really they arent teaching there kids anything like that, i dont get it. there just showing there kids the wrong way to act when something doesnt go there way

ooh its getting big hehe, i know when i made it to 12 weeks it was such a sigh of relief because it felt like bubs was here to stay and was fightin :) and i just relised too you are out of the 200 day mark yay :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh man that does sound pretty horrible. it must have just been that the baby didnt like the pizza or something, since nobody else got sick! im glad youre feeling better, but im sorry that you had to go through that. i used to have stomach issues in my teens and i would get days where i would throw up nonstop, even when there was nothing left to throw up. thats always the worst and it just wears you out physically. at least it seems to be over now and can just rest at your parents place and get your strength back up! i would agree though, probably best to stay away from the pizza for now on. lol

i didnt get to record the heartbeat. i tried, but the camera didnt pick it up very well. it all just sounds like white noise. so that kind of sucks, but at least i got to hear it! it was pretty amazing...it made it all real and i was just kind of in awe that that was coming from the baby inside of me. i kind of want to buy one of the at home dopplers now and see if i can find it myself. but, with as much trouble as the nurse had, i think it could turn into a waste. or maybe it would just be better later on when the baby is a little bigger

its crazy that we have these strange dreams based on the day! your trying to find a bathroom is kinda like my trying to get to the grocery! ahhh...frustration! lol. i wonder if these dreams last the entire pregnancy or if its just something early on. its so strange!

yea im excited for christmas now. if we can pull it off, it would be a very nice holiday. and its still far away so we have some time to save up for it. 

i know! this has been a big week! got under the 200 mark, heard the heartbeat, and also reached 12 weeks to feel safer about the pregnancy. hooray! it seems like this weeks calls for a celebratory glass of...water! ;)


----------



## dizzy65

it was horrid, am glad its all over with for now. i just feel a little bit natious. But that should go away, im still afraid to eat anything as when i tried to eat i threw up, i have eaten a bit today, but then started feeling queezy again so i just have been eating little bits here and there. i read in a book today that some women's morning sickness can start up in the second tri. i really hope thats not the case for me as i really hate throwing up, especially when there is nothing in the tummy to throw up that hurts so bad.

I wanted to get one of those dopplers for at home too, but not tell the baby is a bit older as it right now is really active and i probably wouldnt be able to get the heart beat. It sucks you didnt get to record the heart beat, but that doesnt take away from how exciting your experiance was and how memoriable it was. and you will always have those memories. And in a couple of months you will have your ultra sound picture, yay. that will be great and you will know the gender too, thats going to be a big day for u :D you must be excited, its only 8 weeks or so away now for u :) how often do you get to go in to hear the heart beat?

It is really strange. i really am starting to wonder how long these dreams are going to last for some times they can be really freaky and strange and not make any sence at all, soo annoying. and frusterating.

it would be a great holiday for you guys and the new baby, and then the baby will probably be really spoiled hehe and there will be lotsa photos taken :)

Wow you had a lot going on this week :D thats awesome. 12 weeks down 28 to go hehe. 12 weeks was a huge mile stone for me.. :) i cant wait tell week 20 thou when i get to do my ultra sound andsee that baby made it to 20 weeks. and at 20 weeks i should be getting bigger kicks :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

i heard that about the morning sickness too! thats why ive been cautious about saying i havent had any...i dont wanna jinx myself. it seems like it would be worse in the later months too as your belly is getting bigger. keeping my fingers crossed that it doesnt come. when i got home tonight DH had made pizza. and now im a little nervous after your story! but i had to eat it, cause he had went through all the trouble of making it!

yea at first i was kinda bummed that i didnt get to record it, but it was still amazing as a memory. and they do the heartbeat at every appointment, so i can try again in 4 weeks too. and then it will only be 4 ore weeks until the ultrasound! i cant wait for those pictures of the bean!

i looked it up today and the dreams thing is very normal. and i think it can last the whole pregnancy because its due to our heightened amount of hormones. at least now mine are mostly silly or funny, but in the beginning they were more like nightmares and i didnt like those one bit!! 

oh my we are gonna need to buy stock in photo albums. between me and DH, and then my mom, and grandma, and cousins and then DHs family...this is going to be a highly photographed child for sure! we certainly wont have any major moments left undocumented! ;) hopefully we can get a lot on the video cameras were both gonna get too! (im pulling for us to each get one, we NEED them!) :D

oh by 20 weeks i bet the kicking will be so strong. youre already getting close! and 20 weeks is a big milestone too because we will be halfway there. im sure that will be so nice to say. and then 24 weeks is reaching viability. so many milestones to look forward too! lol


----------



## dizzy65

it really does suck when it comes as you think you are fine then boom you are so sick it sucks so bad. FIL last night said something about pizza bread and i was like "NO PIZZA" haha and its like "but its not pizza, its pizza bread" i was like "you know what i really dont care as it still tastes like pizza" haha.. yeah i wont even talk about pizza know it makes me feel sick just thinking about it, blah and i used to love pizza. I think the feelin sick part is just about gone away for now fingers crosssed i still feel a little nautious but that will probably last for a while.

ya just something to hold on too until you get to see the little one on the screen in about 8 weeks :) i cant wait tell my 20 week ultra sound which is in 6 weeks exacly yay im so excited to b able to go to that ultra sound :) there will be more to see then.

I've herd dreams like this are very common. when it first started for me too they were night mares but now they are just odd and creepy. its hard to explain a lot of my dreams. some are funny i dont have the night mare dreams very much any more thank good ness

haha my baby too will be so photo graphed.. I wil have like so many pictures on facebook and stuff like that of the little one. I think no matter where we go as everyone has digi's that ever one is going to want to be taking pics of the baby :) we are going to have to have tons and tons of photo albums too haha. :D

Yes thats the one mile stone i cant wait to get to i just want to get to that one and have my ultra sound and know bean made it all the way to 20weeks that will be a great day :D Yes then after 24 weeks i will be super excited to reach 30, then 35 and so on haha i just cant wait tell bean is considered full term :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

i cant really blame you on that one. a trip like that would scar me about any food i had eaten in the recent past for sure! it does really suck that it was a food like you liked though! i ended up eating the pizza last night and i didnt get sick, thankfully! it really must have been something that just reacted abdly with yout tummy. if, in a couple years, you try to give the LO pizza and s/he doesnt like it...then youll know thats what the problem was! ;)

6 more weeks! that is so gonna fly by so fast and be here before you know it! the pictures then are going to be really detailed and, i cant remember what you guys are doing, but if you decide you want to know if its a boy or a girl, they can probably tell you at that point! so exciting! i was just looking at your ticker and its hard to believe that youre already at 14+3...it seems like it was only yesterday i was congratulating you on reaching 12! even though the days seem to go by slow the time in general is really going pretty fast.

last night i had a dream that we went to vegas to visit family for christmas and then we went to florida to go to disney world! i have no idea where that dream came from, but it seemed really fun! and now im trying to talk DH into planning a trip like that for this christmas!! :) i love disneyworld, and my stepson would be nearly four...so hed be big enough for some of the rides. oh i think it would be a blast. obviously we would have to go again when the baby is bigger cause at 3 months the LO wouldnt remember it at all. lol

haha! funny that you say that because im pretty sure that my friends are already getting tired of the baby updates on facebook. and its only gonna get worse when the baby gets here and we are taking pictures! ill probably have like a million photo albums on there! my mom will love it though because shell be able to steal them all off of my page :)

basically we both cant wait until the babies get here! the first kick is exciting, and then the 20 weeks mark, and 24 week viability, and 30 weeks 3/4 of the way there, and then 35....but the most exciting part will be when we can finally hold the baby in our arms! :)


----------



## dizzy65

yes for sure. i think pizza is pretty bad for us any way well like pizza from resteraunts with all that greese and fat probably isnt very good for baby maybe thats what did it was all the greese and fat off the pizza im really not sure. but i know now not to eat pizza tell im not pregnant any more maybe i wont eat pizza after that! haha. I dont even want pizza sub's from subway right now.. You are so lucky you didnt get sick, was it a pizza your DH made or had boughten? Fingers crossed for you that you dont get the same thing i had, or wont for the remainder of your pregnancy, it really does suck feeling like that. 

We are going keep it on team yellow i think which is going to be hard haha because as it gets closer and closer to the 20 week mark i just keep wantng to know if its a little boy or a little girl. but it will be good :) but only 6 weeks yay.. and then 8 weeks and you will get to see your little one for the first time ahh how exciting :D and thanks i know it seems only yesterday i was only 12 weeks :) now im half way to 15 weeks hehe. and you are over 12 weeks now that is so crazy :) time sure is flyin buy even thou it feels like its draggin

Haha thats interesting. ive never been to disney world before. humm i dont remember what i had adream about i keep trying to think about it i remembered it when i woke up this morning but then i forgot about it again as i had a nap.. it was funny this morning i woke up a 6am ate went back to sleep woke up at 9am then ate and went back to sleep at 11am and woke up at 1pm haha

haha thats like me on facebook i have lots of updates and all that stuff on there about whats going on and how im feeling and all that sort of stuff. and talking like 6 weeks to go tell i see baby again. haha. but i have a lot of friends on thre that are pregnant or have been pregnant really recently :D

That is so true. it will be the biggest mile stone yet when we can actaully hold our babies in our arms :D i just cant wait.


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea youre right...pizza probably isnt the sort of food we should really be eating right now. maybe your body was telling you that! though i love the pizza subs at subway and now i sort of want one after i read that! my DH made the pizza last night, thats why i felt like i needed to eat it...even though i was nervous about it after your story! i hope i dont get sick like that either, and i hope you dont get sick again! im sure once was more than enough for this pregnancy... lol

yea i would find that really hard, but it will be a great surprise when the big day finally gets here! and it doesnt really matter anyway, so long as the baby is healthy. and youll get to see that for yourself in only 6 more weeks! hooray!

wow...you must have been exhausted. your probably still recovering from the long trip and the sickness...that must have really zapped all of your energy. i was exhausted today too and so i took a nap over my lunch break. i had to, otherwise i would have fallen asleep during my work hours for sure! i was going to try to work on my thesis tonight after work, but i think i might just be going to bed instead! lol

that cool that you have other pregnant friends on facebook. i only have one who just had a baby about 6 months ago. so shes really the only one who comments on the baby stuff. but i dont care, the baby is my life right now so im gonna keep on posting about it! lol

only 179 more days to go until you reach that milestone, and 195 for me. ahh...i am soooo looking forward to it!


----------



## dizzy65

i think whole made pizza probably is a whole lot better for you that fast food pizza. Thats so sweet your DH made you pizza. My OH used to make me stuff but now he is so afraid of making something for me thats going to make me throw up so he always asks me what he can make now hehe :) I used to love Pizza subs from subway thats the only kind of sub i would get but now even the thought of anything pizza related as me covering my mouth running to the bathroom. I hope that after this pregnancy is over i will be able to eat pizza again. I know i am prob better off with out it, but it really sucks to not be able to eat it!

yep thats all that matters is that baby is the right length and good heart beat and the right weight and that its basically just healthy all over :) i cant wait tell the scan pic is more detailed and we can see more. I mean the first time i saw baby odviously it was a baby but you couldnt really see anything just this little ball bouncin around haha there was no real feauters thats what im so looking forward to at my next scan, being able to see the legs and arms and all of that stuff :)

Ah it sucks being so exhausted all the time. I think tonight will probably be early tobed too :) i just right now feel i need all the rest i can get :) besides in about 6 months i wont be sleeping very much at all hehe

Yes apparently around where i came from getting pregnant young is what every one is doing haha so there is a lot of people all pregnant. which is cool any way there is lots of people to share the experiance with that knows what im going threw :)

i know its so crazy. it seems like so far away but it will probably come faster than we know it :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know, there are some things that i wouldnt mind getting sick on and giving up forever...but pizza is something i love to indulge in from time to time. even though its not the best for us! hopefully your aversion wont last too long and youll be able to stomach it after the baby comes! last night we made tacos and i felt so ill after. i didnt actually throw up, but i spent half of the night in the bathroom thinking i was going to. i never really liked tacos before, but now i really dont like them!

yea on the 20 week scan youll be able to see hands and fingers and toes and eyes and everything! it will be amazing to see all of that and get to know your baby a little bit better that way! counting down the days! :)

yea lately the exhaustion has been really bad. i thought that was supposed to go away a little in the second tri, but it seems like lately its actually worse! youre right though, probably shouldnt complain cause its going to be so much worse here in a couple months when we cant get comfortable and all that. 

thats nice that you have a lot of people thats are pregnant and around your age. there are a lot of pregnant women here on base, but i dont have a lot of friends on base since im kind of new to the military life. i need to go out and make some pregnant friends! lol

so this morning we got woken by DHs ex ringing the bell at 530am. there was a tsunami warning for the island because of the earthquake in chile. she was worried about her son, naturally, and wanted to be near him. so we packed up some essentials and, since we live close to the water, headed up to higher ground with the dogs and everything. we spent the morning in the park with her, dyl and the dogs...kinda like a picnic. turned out that the waves were only 2-3 foot by the time they reached us and no cause for concern. now im so tired from waking up so early! lol. naptime i think! :)


----------



## dizzy65

Tacos are one of my faviourtes too. but i hardly eat them as they are a treat and i dont want to eat to much and then get sick and tired of them haha. You are so lucky you can eat pizza still haha.. but iguess i dont mind not eating it as the thought of it makes me feel sick. I would of like it better thou if i got sick over something icky like pee soup or something (not that id ever eat it) but i would be better for me if thats what baby didnt want. But im starting to get my apetite back. OH and i went out for lunch today and i had a BLT and ate most of it so that was good. i love BLT's they are my fav sandwhich ever :D

Ya for sure i cant wait to see all those little bits it will probably be filling out the uterus a bit better by then it will be pretty bigish then bigger than now any way as i will be half way there on my 20 week scan. yay. i bet your pretty excited for yours too :) have you been able to call about it yet?

Ya its supposed to go away a bit in second tri but in third tri is when it is supposed to start getting bad agian, but im wondering if people that say that are just getting used to being pregnant so they dont notice this stuff much more tell they got the big belly to pack around. I was jokin with OH that i feel very heavy as im not use to my tummy being as big as it is and i feel if i stand up im going to just topple right over and fall on my face he had a good laugh at that haha.

I guess you will have to make some pregnant friends hehe that will be good for you thou if you can do that :)

omg, i herd about that and then i remembered u living in hawaii and i was like oh no i hope thats not close to where they are at. but thats good that it wasnt that bad any way haha all that panic and stuff for just little waves :) i guess it would be naptime if u had to wake up that early haha its probably been a very tireing day for you guys :) it sounds fun thou having like a picnic thing :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know what you mean! im a little nervous to eat anything i actually enjoy these days, just in case it makes me ill and then im put off from that food for awhile. lol. thats really good though that youre getting your appetite back! the baby was probably wondering "man, where did my food go?!" these last couple of days where you havent been able to stomach much!

oh i know, the pictures from that scan are going to be amazing! i havent gotten to call yet...i can at 15 weeks. but i checked when i was in the office last wednesday and they said that they have the week i hit 20 weeks still really open. so thats probably a good sign. im keeping my finger crossed that it doesnt all fill up before i can call

haha! thats a funny image, the belly throwing off your balance. but if you feel like that already, just imagine how youre going to feel at like 30 weeks or so when youre belly has gotten pretty big! :-/ maybe thats why pregnant women walk with their backs kind of arched...theyre just trying to keep themselves from toppling over! lol

the tsunami thing was silly. man the media sent everyone into a panic and then it ended up being so little. but it was a good morning at the park. everyone enjoyed spending the hours out in the sun running around and just enjoying the weather. but waking up that early has made it seem like a very long day. in fact, im gonna head to bed right now! :)


----------



## dizzy65

I some times try and eat stuff i dont like so i can can get sick over it and have a reason for not eating it haha but it doesnt work my tummy just gets a little bit up set and growls at me but thats it. My mom has a theory that the one thing we crave and eat lots of when we are pregnant is the one thing the baby isnt going to like at all ever or take a long time to like. For example. When she was pregnant with me all she was craving was Peanut butter and Hunny sandwhiches and now i hate Peanut butter and honey sandwhiches haha. and with my sister, my mom craved hot dogs, and my sister didnt eat hotdogs for like the first 10 years of her life.. :haha:

Fingers crossed for you that it stays available tell your aloud to call in. that will be great if it does to see baby right at your 20 week mark instead of having to wait a while longer :) ive been counting down the days and there is still over a month tell i get to my 20 weeks :dohh: its not just the scan im excited for thou, its the fact of being 20 weeks, being half way threw my pregnancy and being that much closer to holding my baby and also seeing that its okay andwell :)

haha i know its just because ive been small for my whole life and having the extra weight makes me feel really off balance haha, its probably only like a pound or something but my tummy sticks out pretty good, i cant suck it in any more haha, soon people will know im pregnant with out me having to tell them :D

it sounds likeit was just a big mess. Aparently the tsunami was supposed to hit in B.C too. i herd that and was the pfft ya right i highly doubt it will make it as far as vancouver i mean get real haha. well its good that you had fun injoying thesunshine :) its still too cold here to be out runnin around the beach, but soon we will be able too, in a month or two :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! thats probably the truth! i had a friend who ate pretty much only oreos and cheetos for her entire pregnancy. how she only gained like 12 pounds, i will never know...eating like that. but now her daughter is like 7 and she hates both of those things. i guess thats good though...those arent very good health wise. but that theory totally makes sense...i mean the baby has to survive on a certain food the first 9 months of its life, its probably pretty tired of that by the time it finally comes out and greats the world!

yea i think it should be fine. i told her the thing about my DH being out of town the two weeks after...and she said if they didnt have the 20th week available i could also try for the 19th week. that way i can just try to get in before my DH has to go out of country. the 20th week is exciting for the ultrasound, but like you said...also because its the halfway mark! thats a huge milestone and we will have made it to the point where we have been pregnant for more weeks than we have left to go! :)

so youre getting a pretty decent bump then? thats so exciting! ahh...youll have to post some new pictures soon too! you should have a pretty good one then by the time you have a scan. i cant wait until im at the point where people can tell in pregnant just from my mbaby bump :)

yea we were thinking the same thing about it reaching her...hawaii is a long way from chile. but we figured we should go to higher ground just in case. if it had just been us we probably would have just stayed home, but since we had my stepson it made it more sensible to just be on the safe side. plus it was a beautiful sunny day outside and like 85 degrees...so it was nice to hang out in the park.


----------



## dizzy65

i would love to just sit here and eat like chocolate chip cookies for my entire pregnncy, but my tummy cant handle that much sugar and chocolate right now at this point i suppose haha so i guess its healthy stuff for me ;) One of my friends told me that you could hurt the baby bye eating sweets even if its just a little bit, but i reasearched that and found out that isnt true i was like phew i dont think i can go an entire 9 month period with out eating a least some chocolate (ive cut down on a lot of the bad stuff i used to eat including fast food) its kinda likea treat for me to be able to eat a burger and fries.. i cant do it guilt free thats for sure!

Awe that would be so awesome if they could fit you in for the 19th week if they couldnt get you in for the 20th.. But before you know it it will be here :) there will probably be a lot to discuss at the 20 week scan like how the baby is developing and all of that, when i went in for my last one the doctor just rambled about stuff in doctor gibberash that i didnt understand so i hope this time i will be able to know how long bean is and how much bean weighs and all that :)

Its getting pretty noticable for sure. Oh keeps looking at my tummy and last night i was laying right beside OH and he put his hand on my tummy and just felt my tummy for like an hour, he is really looking forward to seeing baby i think. i cant wait tell he cant feel it move :D

Ya i totally understand that, its fine when you only have to think of your selves but when there is a little one there involved you have to do whats best for the little one. get them to a safer place. but thats just like the media to get every one all crazy thinking about tsunami's then it turns out to be nothing :dohh: its good thou it was a decent day and it wasnt raining and crappy out hehe


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i know what you mean...we had cupcakes this weekend with my stepson and usually i love them, but afterwards my tummy was just grumbly and icky feeling. but i dont think sweets will hurt the baby. having a ton of them probably isnt the best, but pregnant women crave and eat chocolate all the time and their babies are just fine. ive done the same though...tried to cit down on all of the bad foods, fast foods, sweets, etc. kinda sucks, but its for the best!

yea 19 weeks would be great! all i care about is getting in before my DH leaves because i sure dont want to wait until week 23 to go in! that extra 2.5 to 3 weeks would not be fun at all!

my tummy is getting pretty out there too. nothing, im sure, like what it will be like in a few months. but definitely starting to get much more noticeable. my DH does the same thing. he sleeps with his hand on my belly, and when we are laying around he will put his head on my tummy and talk to the baby. lol. he seems to have gotten much more excited after the heartbeat. i think it just takes awhile for boys to come around! so is your OH staying with you for the whole month at your parents place then?

i think that if it had been bad weather out, we would have thought harder about leaving the house. but since it was nice and we had my stepson...wasnt a bad idea to go up and spend the day as a picnic. glad it was saturday and not yesterday...yesterday it was drizzling out the entire day. that would have been much less fun to sit outside in!


----------



## dizzy65

I think when i eat sweets the baby just likes to protests as my tummy feels really grose and it starts hurting thats why im like ok thats it im going to try and not eat so many sweets. its good thou i guess for the people who can eat it through out there whole pregnancy, lucky people haha. It probably wont hurt baby but it would make for a very unhealthy pregnancy id think. and fast food is defantly not the best. but there is no worries there as every time i smell fast food i feel sick to my tummy. i always have to tell OH not to eat it around me, i hate the smell of anything greesy.

That would be torture having to wait that long, but i bet they will be able to squeeze you in on your 20 weeks or right before then, just because your DH is going away. if its not to busy.

My OH works a 7 and 7 shift which is 7 days on and 7 days off so he comes down for a week and then goes back up for a week and then he will be down for another week so he will get to see me for 2 weeks out of the four weeks :) which isgood, his dad lives down here thats who we stay with when OH is here. 

ah that would of sucked. i like being out side when its nice and not grose out side :)

Yesterday my OH and I went into town i went and bought a photo album, which i will be starting soon :) and some sweat pants (i got an large) and we went and saw a movie (the lightening theif) it was soo good and we also had ice cream haha. any way when i got home i tried on my sweat pants and just aboutcried as my sweat pants fit with out having to tie up the string. i've never been a large my whole life and now these pants fit ahh


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea its probably best that sweets arent sounding good right now! i saw on one thread on here that some women gained like 80 lbs in their pregnancies and such like that. those were probably the ones who could stomach the chocolate and such! lol. i would rather have an aversion to the good tasting stuff and not end up gaining so much in the end. i want to be able to fit into my regular clothes not too long after the labor! lol

yea im hoping that i can plead with them to get me in sometime before he leaves. hopefully it wont come to that though, and they will just have an opening when i can call at week 15.

oh thats pretty cool actually that his shifts work like that and he can be with you for part of the time that youre down there. and you can spend time with both your family and his, so thats a pretty cool setup really. 

yay! im glad you got the photo album! that will be really cool to start with all your pregnancy pictures :) ive never heard of the movie, but ill have to look it up. we dont have cable so i never see any movie previews...im so behind on all of that. i do know that i really want to see alice in wonderland this weekend. i love that story, not to mention that johnny depp is pretty much the best actor ever ;) thats too funny about the sweat pants! dont worry...its not like youre putting on weight naturally...its all for the baby! and most of it is water weight. think of it this way, every bit you gain is because the baby is growing bigger and stronger! :)


----------



## dizzy65

oh i know that would be so awful togain like 80 pounds duringa pregnancy. I was reading in one of my baby books that you are only supposed to gain i think 30 pounds for the average women (like one thats not super skinny and ones thats not overly obese) i think 30 pounds sounds like a lot. But its all for the baby which is good and if its only 30 and no more it should be fairly easy to loose unlike having to loose 80 pounds or what ever. I am hoping after this pregnancy to at least be able to comfortably fit into jeans again! And hopefully to look good in a bathingsuit (i know probably wont happen but i can always dream ;) )

Yes hopefully they wont have booked appointments in the time you need your ultrasoundthat will suck so bad. it must be fairly busy there.

Ya i like his shifts there is plenty of time for my OH to spend with me and my family before he was working so much over time thou i barely got to see him which was so stupid. he worked like 4 or 5 days of over time + is regualr shift

It was a good movie i cant wait to get it out on DVD. OMG!! i want to see the new alice and wonderland too. Johnny depp is a great actor (and he's hot too) haha, im trying to convince OH we need to go and see that movie as it looks soo good. We will adventually end up going and seeing it, he doesnt want to go right away as the theater is going to be packed! I know im kind of happy that im growing big as that means the baby is healthy and growing as it should and i know that there are plently of women out there that wish they had a big pregnant belly too :) i guess thou im one of the unlucky ones and by the time im 9 months i wont be able towalk properly :dohh: haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i read that too. between 25 and 30 is the normal weight gain. more, obviously, for twins. it does seem like a lot of weight, but when you think about it it makes sense beacause all of the changes add up. like we have extra blood now and thats like an extra 2 lbs, and the womb is an extra 2 lbs, the baby at full term is like 8 lbs, the placenta is like 1.5 lbs, the amniotic fluid is like 2 lbs, and retained water is like 4 or 5 lbs. so, considering all of that the weight gain is all in things that will disappear pretty soon after labor...its not like its all fat gain. lol. i guess thats why they want us to stay in that range...makes it easier to return to your normal weight afterwards. 

yea thats the one good thing about my DH being in the military...its a 8-5 job and there really isnt too many occassions where he has to put in overtime. but sometimes overtime can be nice for the money! lol. i used to date a guy in high school who worked in a job where he would put in so much overtime...ended up working like 80 hours a week and i rarely saw him. but i bet when your DH does have his week off it must be so nice to get to spend the days with him. :)

i know! alice in wonderland looks so good! my DH doesnt really want to go, he says its not as good when i just sit there an drool over johnny depp! ;) hes silly. we always have to go see any of angelina jolie's movies for him, so im making him go to this one with me. we might try to go sunday to a matinee or something, maybe it wont be so busy. but we might end up waiting a couple weeks. im pretty sure its going to be like ultra packed at the theatres. 

yea im starting to get big too. i walked by the mirror yesterday and was so caught off guard...like, where did this growing belly come from?! lol. but it is a good sign that the baby is growing big and strong. and its weird, because ive only gained like 2 lbs, but my belly has been growing. it doesnt make much sense. i guess its just because everything is shifting around in there and all. i agree though...a little nervous about the 9 month mark...how huge am i gonna be by then!? at least people will start knowing were preggo and not just gaining weight ;)


----------



## dizzy65

yes i think its like 40 pounds for twins im not sure thou you have to gain more for twins thou haha there is a lot more baby in there. and like you said at least it isnt fat gain. i think baby gain is way easier to loose right after labour any way, we will loose a whole bunch of weight as the baby takes up like 8 pounds or what ever that will be a nice change when that goes :) then soon after the restwill go as it's the stuff in there thats necissary for the baby to be healthy. all the bloat and everything will go away if we keep on it.. i plan to return to being less that 150-160 pounds later on, when its safe to start loosing weight :)

Ah that sucks with that having to work that much. since OH works a 7 day shift 12 hoursa day he works more than80 hours aweek but thats just because of his shift. he has to take lots of time to rest. its good when he gets off thou so we have lots of time to spend together unless he wants to do over time, he wants to do some because he wants to save money for the baby. in 5 weeks we are going to be able to start buying stuff for baby andi so cant wait :)

I think my OH is the same way. He doesnt want to sit there and watch a "chick movie" haha but i dont care he is going to come wheather he likes it or not! haha i am really excited to see it in a couple of weeks. It will be like super packed for a while until everyone has seen it we usually go in the last week, that way there is barely any people there but usually on theweekends regardless the theater is packed!

i know its crazy. when i was looking at my tummy, i was like and the funny thing is i probably havent even gained that much weight. but my OH was being such an ass, i was sitting on his lap last night and he was looking at my tummy and my side and all of that and he told me im starting to get stretch marks, and i looked and sure enough there was 2 right there on my hip, OH just laughed and started bugging me about it. i was like "oh boy" haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea and if you think about how much work the baby is going to be, it should be pretty easy to lose the weight after the birth. were gonna be running around taking care of the LOs! plus i totally plan on talking the baby for walks like every day. no point in living in hawaii if youre not going to go out and enjoy the sunshine. thats why the one thing i dont mind spending the money for to a get a really good model is for a pram. that thing is going to get so much use! but i plan on getting to my prepregnancy weight soon after too...i think if you wait to start exercising or eating well, then it just becomes harder and harder

wow that really is a crazy schedule. but at least youre able to save up for the baby! and that means shopping spree here in a couple of weeks! that is going to be so much fun!! i cant wait until my parents come out in may...my mom and i already have plans to hit up all the baby stores :)

yea the movie thing is the same here. but if you buy your tickets online its not so bad. you get to skip a lot of the lines at least. i think my DH thinks hes going to get out of going, but im not going to let him! :) im too excited for it

im nervous about the stretch mark thing to. my belly has been really itchy. i dunno if thats normal or if that means stretch marks are coming. but last night i went up to the store an bought a huge thing of cocoa butter...which is supposed to help prevent them. my DH always comes up and holds by belly and is like "oh the baby is growing big eh?" hes just joking around but argh...the jerk! lol. i usually just push him away. or i grab his little bit of a belly and ask if hes got a baby in there too :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oooh and i almost forgot! congrats on hitting the 15 week mark! youre getting so far along now! so exiciting. have you been able to feel anymore kicking as youve gotten further along?


----------



## dizzy65

i think it would be good to start getting on the schedule of eating healthy and exercising, they usually talk about a healthy diet during pregnancy, and the right amount to excersize. i no longer am bed bound as ive made it out of the "danger zone" so i can start going for walks and all of that. But some times its just so hard to eat healthy when im craving all that chocolate, i dont crave it to often as it makes me sick if i eat to much of it, but a chocolate bar every now and a then wont hurt anything i dont think :) i here sometimes people talking about fast food every day. iwouldnt be able to do that. 

Thats going to be awesome fun for you and your mom a great bonding experiance. OH and i have plans to start buying the little things right after our 20 week scan, i am so excited. 

we can buy tickets online here too but there is also a ticket thing right out side that never ever has a line up. we try to get there at least 1/2 hour early and for newer more popular movies its usually an hour early. we went to New moon when it had only been out for a week and we got there about 1.5 hour early and we got in 45 min early and we still had to sit at thebottom of the theater so annoying.

My cousin in law has advised me never to scratch it just makes things worse haha. I am going to whenOH is here buy some of that to prevent further stretch marks. i have a whole bunch on my leg from before i was pregnant andi hate them!

thanks ah im so excited to finally be 15 weeks. i have felt the baby move a bit during the night when im still and i try to find it after but icant not with my hand. hopefully this week ill be able to feel it when im not really still :) the baby is about the size of a large naval orange or an apple.. ooh theres an apple inside me haha its getting big about 4 1/2 inches long its pretty cool :) cant wait for them big kicks :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea ive been trying to get up before work to go on walks in the morning. but i already have to wake up at 5am and so waking up even earlier than that is just so difficult sometimes! lol. i couldnt do eating out every day...i dont know how people do that. last night i wanted fried pickles so we stopped at this drive thru that sells them...made me feel so ick the whole night! no more of that anytime soon! lol. my sweets cravings are for starburst! hehe...one or two every now and again is fine. just cant start eating them for entire meals ;)

DH was just talking about how we need to pull out all of my stepsons old things and see what we have. i said we needed to know what we need to buy and he said if we have a boy we wont need to buy any clothes cause we have enough left over. and i about cried! im buying clothes no matter what.... its my first baby. lol. so we still have a few things to discuss as far as purchasing, obviously! lol

yea its the same here...you have to get to the theatre so early. it can be a real pain sometimes! so maybe we will wait a few weeks, now that i think about it.

yea i have some stretch marks too on my thighs from when i was growing up and i hate them. i really want to avoid getting more any way that i can! so im gonna make sure im always stocked up on good lotions and creams!

wow! the baby is getting so big! and its so cool that you can feel the movement more. i bet your OH will just go crazy when he can feel the kicks. i wonder when the kicks get that strong. i cant wait until i get to that point!


----------



## dizzy65

wow that would suck having to wake up even before 5am i dont think i can do it. i am so excited to be down at my parents place as up in alberta where i was there was still lots of snow and it was so cold out so i couldnt go for a walk haha but here i can go out for walks as its lke spring weather out there :) it is so nice i can even be out side with out a sweater :). On our way out of town the other day OH stopped and got some fast food from taco bell (i was too full to eat) and he offered me his fries so i ate some but i didnt feel too good after, im guessing its probably the greese that is making me feel ill. But i dont think ill be doin that again ;)

i know how u feel about the clothes thing when OH said we wouldnt need to buy clothes as his mom has tons of clothes she could give us if its a boy and my parents could give us lots of clothes if its a girl.. i just about cried and i was like well im going to buy clothes wheather u lke it or not haha. thats good thou that from your step son you still have lots of stuff. probably cuts down on thecosts a bit. it can get pretty pricy once you finish buying everything.

yes its crazy!

haha thats a good idea. i dont like stretch marks thats why im thank full the ones i have from when i was growing up are where no one can see them but my OH haha 

i was wondering the same it will probably be after20 weeks i cant wait until OH can feel the kicking i keep telling about what i feel and he keeps saying its not fair i want to feel it move haha he is so excited for when he can feel it. the kicks will come more frequent when OH can finally feel it :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea it really sucked at first when i was used to waking up at 8 or 9, but after awhile you get used to it. now i never wake up after 7 because even on the weekends my stepson is always awake by 7. i go to bed pretty early though...i have to to make it through the day!

i bet youre so happy yo be in some warm weather! i used to get so tired of the cold when i lived in wyoming. they had such long cold winters with this wind that would literally chill you to the bone. when summer would come around it would be such a relief!

it is good to be able to get things from other people or have them left over from an olderr kid, but at the same time part of the fun of being prego is going and picking out things and outfits. so i told my DH i didnt care, i wasnt buying a whole new wardrobe for the baby but i am buying some things for sure! he cant take that away from me! lol

yea my stretch marks are on the inside of my thighs pretty high so theyre almost always out of view unless im in a bathing suit, and even then theyre pretty concealed. but some women get them all over in pregnancy, and im hoping that wont happen to me! lol. oh well if it does though, part of being a mommy. theyre like our battle wounds! ;)

i keep saying that i cant wait until the kicking, but i bet once it gets here ill be tired of it quickly. reading some threads it seems like some babies kick nonstop! lol. but it still will be very cool when the OHs can feel those things. i think when it get to that point they will feel a lot more involved in the pregnancy :)


----------



## dizzy65

My OH has to wake up really early at 4 am as he has to leave at 5 to be at work by 6 it sucks so bad and he always wakes me up before he leaves, but i usually go right back to sleep. im not aloud to have a job as it might be to risky.. i hate waking up early haha

Thats for sure i defanly love summers better than the long winter, and up there, there hardly is a summer just goes right back to winter i hate that i got to have my beach time hehehe :)

Yes exactly how i feel im not going to buying LO a whole new wardrobe or anything but istill want to be able to buy some clothes for him/her one of the best parts is to be able to buy clothes for the little one. we are pretty much starting from scratch.. but my FIL he builds furniture and he might be building us a changing table :)

thats exactly like my stretch marks too they are pretty out of site. i usually wear shorts when i wear bikini's as i hate my legs haha but OH is the only one i think that has ever seen them, they are ugly. You are right we have to take each one as a blessing ;) as some women cant get pregnant and would kill for the oportunity from having stretch marks from being pregnant ;)

Ive read some threads like that too about women who dont want there babies to kick so much and everything like that. it might get a little bit annoying but each one will be good as it shows baby is nice and healthy.


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea a lot of times i wish i could go right back to sleep after i wake up that early! lol. lately on the weekends ive been taking naps during the day to try to catch up on my rest. part of me wishes i didnt have to work, especially after the baby comes. but i guess its worth it to make sure we can give the baby everything it needs. :)

i dont blame you! beach time is absolutely vital! and the sun is good for us and the LO, just so long as we make sure we dont get too hot! ;)

thats what i tried to explain to me DH too. i dont need a whole new wardrobe if its a boy and im willing to reuse a lot of the clothes, but im definitely going to be buying some new outfits! thats the fun part...picking out the cute little clothes. i told him thats my payment for having to go through labor and that i wont let him take that away from me! lol. that would be so awesome if your FIL built you a changing table. it would save you money and it would mean so much more than just buying one at the store. ;)

yea i feel the same way about my legs! my DH says im silly, but whatever...i dont want my legs hanging out all over the place! i make sure they are well covered. lol. but i do keep reminding myself the same thing, if i end up with a bunch of stretch marks then it will be okay because it will be worth it for the LO. my body doesnt matter so much and whatever happens to it is for the good of the baby :)

i cant wait for the kicking. and youre right! even though it might get annoying, it will be a good constant reminder that the baby is strong and healthy. i heard that, later on when the baby moves more and we can feel it, if you play music to your belly a lot of times the baby will respond to it by moving around...babies like the rhythm and beat of music. im gonna play music for my belly starting in a few weeks. i also want to read to the LO here in a little while...im gonna read the classics: peter pan, alice in wonderland, the little prince, etc. hehe. DH thinks im weird, but i think baby will like it and now s/he can start recognizing voices to i want to make sure my voice becomes familiar. :)


----------



## dizzy65

no doubt i couldnt wake up that early 5 days a week i wouldnt be able to handle that. pretty soon you are going to be way more exhausted, once you get into third tri. and have to carry around that big belly lol Do you get paid maternity leave? that would suck if you didnt.. I talked to OH about august when he's supposed to go back to work, and he said theres no way he is going back to work when the baby is due then hehe :)

thats right thats why when i go to the beach i will be swiming and wearing a bathingsuit haha :)

I guess its probably just something the guys wont understand, as my OH hates shopping in general so he just wants this stuff done as easly as possible. but oh well i will drag him with me weather he likes it or not haha. i love looking at all the cute little baby clothes and everything, and all the cute little baby everything, it will be fun to do the shopping. You are so right that it should be our payment for havingto go threw all the pain of labour and loosing our figures and all that ;) .. i think its going to be really special if my FIL builds it, he said he wants to build us something he's just not sure what. 

My OH says the same thing, just says not toworry about it.. and i really dont like my legs, i wish i had skinnier legs, OH always try's to tell me im perfect but i dont listen to him especially after this! hahaha it is so worth it no matter how much i loose my shape and everything i know it was for the best, and i wouldnt change it for the world :)

Exactly i think once baby starts kicking that it will all seem much more real like there is a defant reminder that the baby is there and kicking :) awe i think i will probably do the same with the music and reading. im hoping OH will want to talk to baby so that the baby can get more familiar with daddy's voice and everything. i will defantly start talking to my bump soon as im 15 weeks now, its justabout time. i figure around 20 weeks it will be a good time to start :) 

Ohh happy 13 weeks by the way yay you are now in second tri thats awesome :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

ahhh sorry for the late response! yesterday was insane at work and i have an oral defense today for my thesis. so i have been working all last night and today to get all of my things done for my presentation. so now im extremely exhausted today! i cant even imagine what it would be like if i was doing this while in my third trimester! i guess i got pregnant at just the right time :) 

i dont get paid maternity leave. i basically get up to 12 weeks unpaid, and during that time i can use any vacation time that i have as well so that i can be getting a paycheck. or, i could take 12 weeks unpaid and then take my vacation time after that. i think what ill end up doing is taking the twelve weeks and have my vacation time count for part of that. by september i should have about 6 weeks saved up cause i have some left over from last year. so ill get paid for 6 weeks and then no pay for six weeks. hopefully we will be able to save enough to be alright without pay for 6 weeks. :-/ thats cool that your OH will be able to take off when the baby is born! i heard only 5% of women have their babies on their EDDs so hopefully he can take off some time before and after your EDD too. 

i think thats the same with my DH. he doesnt really like shopping unless its for something he wants. and we i do drag him along he doesnt want to look he just wants to get the first one of something we see and get out of there. i think i will be doing a lot of the baby shopping with my parents when theyre here and my girlfriends! lol. i definitely think that anything your FIL builds will be so special, and dyoull be able to use it for all of your babies! :)

i had this prenatal class i had to go to yesterday cause my doc recommended it. it ended up being kind of basic and all the things i already knew, but i was talking to this other girl that was there and she is like 24 weeks along. i was asking her when the kicking started and she said the small ones did at about 15 weeks, but that now they are crazy. i asked if they get annoying and she said sometimes, like when shes trying to sleep...but that its totally worth it and she gets worried if he stops kicking. lol. she said the baby will kick when theyre in the car and they have the music up, or if someone claps loud or something...like the baby gets startled. haha. i thought that was so funny. she said its almost like he jumps in there cause hes scared.

yea i think about 18 weeks ill go buy some classic books and probably start reading to the bump at around 20 weeks. maybe a little earlier, but i dodnt really have time until i finish my thesis anyway. and at 20 weeks i will be nearly finished with all of the school stuff. :)

thanks! i love moving up a week! these past few weeks have gone by really quick. at first i thought it was going so slow, but i can definitely tell its all speeding up. i am so happy to have made it to 2nd tri! only 7 more weeks until the ultrasound. only 5 for you! woohoo! :)


----------



## dizzy65

thats okay its totally understandable. you sound really busy :S hopefully you will get all this hard work out of your system before third tri that will totally make things so difficult like running around and everything will be lots harder with a big tummy for sure ;)

well thats good if you have the vacation time so you can get a paycheck too. It will work out good if you can get 50% of the time payed it kinda sucks thou having to use up your vacation time for maternity leave, every job should have paid maternity leave hehe. I really hope baby doesnt come after EDD that would be horribal i am already so impatient i couldnt imagin waiting longer than that time haha. Oh well it would only be about 5 days late before i would get induced :) Maybe we will be the lucky ones that give birth on our EDD's hehe ;)

My OH is always like that, if we go into a shop that sells tools or something he is in there all day where is im bored wanting to go haha and when i say oh lets go look at baby stuff he always wants to just grab the firstthing there and get out of there haha ah boys they can be so funny but i wont let him ruin my fun ;) i hope to get in some baby shopping with my mummy too :) that will be really special for you to go baby shopping with you mom 

Thats cool that you got to go to a prenatial class i wont be able to go to my prenatial classes until in like 24 weeks haha. Oh thats cool i get sort of flutters and stuff. i totally know what she means about getting worried when bubs doesnt move as much as it was that would totally be nerve wrecking. That is so cute that it gets startled haha I think pretty soon im going to ask OH when im in the vechial to not have the base up so loud as it might be harmful to bubs :)

that will be cool.. and then you can really start focusing on the baby. start focusing on talking to it and reading about it and stuff ;)

wow only 7 weeks thats going to go by so fast for you ;) it does seem like the time is just flying by even thou it may seem like its taking for ever hehe :) i was so happy when i made it to second tri too

today i went into the clinic to see if i could get my prenatial stuff started and all that and then by my surprise we were talking then he was like "have you heard your babies heart beat" and i was like "no not yet" and then he was like " would you like to" and i was like "yes" so i got to hear babiesheart beat :D it was so amazing. baby is fine andhealthy and has a great heart beat and is as active as ever


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea it was a hectic couple of days, but i passed my first defense! hooray. so now i have 4 more weeks to finish up the project and then 4 more weeks after that to do all the proofing and printing. hooray! im so glad this is all gonna be over by may...by then ill probably be getting pretty big and not wanting to run around like a crazy busy college student!

yea i really wish that america had the same thing as britian were all women get a portionof their salary for their maternity leave. and i think they can take up to like a year and are still guaranteed their job back. i done know if canada has that too, but it seems like such a good deal! lol. i really hope youre right and were part of the 5% that actually have the babies on our EDDs...im actually quite fond of my date now! the only way id be happier is if its earlier...i so dont want to be late! the waiting would be torture!

i know! boys can spend hours in stores that sell tools and things, but run at the sight of a regular department store. they are beyond silly sometimes. today we were up at the mall and i wanted to go into the baby store and my DH was just like "really? do we have to now?" lol...this is going to be a fight to get him to be a part of the shopping. but, i know i can do the shopping part on my own or with my mom. if he doesnt want to, i wont force him...im better left to my own devices anyway cause then its not all the questions like "do we really need that?" or "what are you getting this for?" :)

yea this class was kind of like an introduction one. i think theres another more in depth one starting at like 24 weeks and its four 2-hour sessions. and then a labor and delivery tour at like 30 weeks. and then a breastfeeding class at 37 weeks. so many classes to go to! but the later ones will be more fun cause theyll be more in-depth and the baby will be bigger and well be closer to labor by then. i dont blame you about the base thing in the car...i would be nervous about it hurting the beans ears too. that can be pretty loud at times, and even my ears hurt sometimes from a loud base. 

im sure the weeks until the ultrasound will speed by. for you too! youre already getting so close and only have a little more than a month to go! and that is so cool that you got to hear the heartbeat out of the blue like that and so unexpected! its crazy right, how fast its going! thats so very cool for you! :D


----------



## dizzy65

yay for you thats exciting. i bet its just a big countdown now to days left until you graduate so you can start acting "pregnant" haha and not having todo all this running around and stuff. it must be a little bit stressfull even now. i know with me, if im on my feet to long i get so tired, and my back starts to ache and my feet hurt haha... i was in town with my dad and grandma the other day and i was shopping with my dad and like every chance i got i sat down i was like "dad do you have to walk so fast im so tired" haha my dad just rolled his eyes at me. i also get so much worse when i havent had a nap.

Im not sure what its like in canada i think its basically that you have to find the job that offers that kind of benifts and you probably have to be there for a certain amount of time. i have herd of some people getting up to a year off with there job garanteeded back. Me to ive grown quiet fond of my EDD, i would be so impatient if baby decided it wanted to be late haha, but my mom delievered early with both my sister and me so it gives me hope that it wont be late :) i would be happy if it was a little bit early too.

Haha i know what you mean i hate when OH asks me stuff like "are you sure you want that?" or "do we really need this?" i just want to smack him upside the head. but when its about his tools its the moor the better haha. ah boys can be so difficult

Ah so many classes ithink you are right tho when it gets down to 30+ weeks those classes are going to be so much better :) when the baby is bigger haha and there is more to learn and the baby is all active and moving around and stuff. and we get to learn about the final steps :)

I hope so im so anxious to see bean again i miss him/her haha i know i was so happy when i heard the heart beat i almost cried i was like awe there my baby is haha i herd it pretty steady tell the baby decided it wanted to run around for a bit haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

exactly! i have my priorities and the baby is number one! but right now im having to focus so much time on my school and im none to happy about it! lol ;) and the crazy busy schedule isnt helping either. today we went shopping cause there were a lot of things that we needed to get. anyway, we had to go to like 5 different place and it took like 4 hours. i was so exhausted after and my feet were hurting so bad. usually things like that wouldnt even phase me, but i guess pregnancy has changed that! lol

i guess benefits are different everywhere, but it seems like we have it especially bad here. the workplace in america just doesnt seem to care about new mothers. bleh! oh well, im just glad that i have some vacation saved up. i would be so happy if i was a little early. i dont wanna be so early that it puts the baby in danger, but a few days or a week would be nice! less time to wait that way ;)

yea boys just dont understand. theyre kinda silly that way...they only have interests in silly boy things like tools. we will change them soon enough...by the end theyll be all sorts of interested in baby things. maybe, that is. lol

that is still so cool that you got to hear the heartbeat so unexpectedly like that. now just the ultrasound and then the classes and then labor...well have our babies sooner than we know it! ;)


----------



## dizzy65

Pregnancy does take a toll even this early into it. It gets so tiring being on my feet all the time most of the day my schedule is like i eat then i sleep i wake up then i eat then i go back to sleep haha. all i am interested in right now is food and sleeping haha. my mom was like "woa ive never seen you eat so much" and i keep saying "its not me its baby i swear" haha its funny. Pretty soon in a couple of months you will be able to relax and take it easy. just in time too. you wouldnt want to go into third tri having a crazy schedule like that. it must be even hard right now.

Yes thats for sure. I wish they couldnt be basically the same every where. LIke with maternity leave any way. But i guess you'd probably have to be at the job for a certain amount of time any way before you got maternity leave. Some jobs even offer paternity leave. Which would be good for if the guys want to be home and everything.

haha ya thats right thats all they care about :D Silly. I hope it changes when baby comes, they will have to do lots of baby shopping haha wheather they want to or not 

Yep i hope this time doesnt drag by i so want to meet my little one. My grandma isso excited to be a great grandma haha. its funny everyone is like so excited for this baby, and im like yes im excited too but you guys dont have to carry it if i dont seem excited its because im really so tired and exhausted haha

OH is away working right now, and everytime we text or he talks to me on the phone he is like i want to see you and baby i want to feel my baby moving and he is always like awe i miss you guys so much and how is my baby doing haha i think he is getting more excited about it now :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea its really crazy how many changes happen early on. i guess you really only think about pregnancy making you tired in the end when your belly is huge, but that is so not the truth! i pretty much spent all yesterday lounging around in the house because i couldnt muster up the energy to do much else. and then last night i went to dinner with one of my good friends and nothing on the menu sounded good, so i ended up having cheesecake for dinner... :-/ eeek. not a very good decision probably.

yea i have heard of the paternity leave thing, i dont think there is hardly anywhere here in the us that does that though. its hard enough to find a place that gives any maternity pay here, much less any benefits to the fathers! i think its wrong though, but i guess to businesses its all about making money and less about the happiness of their workers.

yea they have no idea what theyre in for as far as shopping! they better just get used to the idea already. my MIL sent a package this past weekend for my stepson, but she included a gift to my husband for the baby (yea...to my husband. she doesnt really like me...even though im the one carrying the baby) it is this cute little wrap for newborns because i guess they like to be wrapped up tight and warm cause thats what its like in the womb. it was the first official baby gift. now i just want to start buying! lol

thats how my family is too! they are so crazy excited all the time about it. i mean, i am too...but sometimes its hard to show it when youre not feeling very well. but were going to get through all of the exhaustion and everything and in the end it will all be worth it to finally meet our babies! its getting closer every day :)

that would be hard for him to be away im sure. last night my DH went out to have drinks with coworkers and then when i went to pick him up he was being a right asshole (men can be such jerks sometimes, especially when theyve been drinking) and we got into this huge fight. i ended up leaving and going to sit on the beach until like 1 am cause i didnt want to be in the house. when i came home he came out and led me back to bed and put his hands on my bump and said how sorry he was to me and the baby and how he didnt want us to ask like that anymore. today he has been really sweet and i think it all made him feel realy bad that he acted like a jerk. we dont fight very often, but when we do its bad...not to mention that now i have all the pregnancy hormones making everything so much worse. im glad thats over though! lol


----------



## dizzy65

I know i didnt believe when people said, all the changes and stuff you have to go threw. i am sort of excited and dreading the end of it all for in the third tri i herd that the symptoms come back major and just make you want to be on your ass all the time. I will be really happy to finally cross from second tri to third, but it is kind of scarey to think at the end of the last tri that there will be the baby :) 

Yes i havent herd of very many jobs here that offer paternity leave. There are more so jobs that offer maternity leave. But in some cases, some guys need the option of paternity leave as what would happen if the guys wife or what ever died during delievery orsomething and needed that option. i guess most companies only care about whats coming in and they dont care about there workers happyness or anything like that (a bad attitude if they want there company to keep there workers )....

Haha i know. I think they will probably get more into it thou once baby is hear and can actaully imagin what the baby will look like in the clothes and stuff. you never no ;) My OH will probably still not be into it at all, but i hope so i dont want to have to fource him to be doing this stuff with me all the time. blah

Thats how i feel. I dont look happy as im always tired they should be able to tell it. i just want to sleep all the time ;) but once bub is here it will be so much better and i wiill actaully be able to show how happy i am.

Awe i am sorry about that. Some men are jerks around there friends too i hate that.. its not at all very good. I know what you mean now with OH and i get into what would be a little tiff now it gets esculated because of the pregnancy hormones and it makes it worse as OH says "i really hate those hormones" It's good you guys made up thou hopefully your DH will make better decisions on his words and how he treats u for now on when hes been drinking ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea everything i read made the third tri seem worse than anything weve seen yet as far as aches, fatigue and all that. to me thats terrifying because im already exhauted all of the time, i cant image it getting worse. im sure the last couple of months ill just be completely useless more of the time. at least work is air conditioned and has comfy chairs. sine itll be hot outside and i wont be wanting to be up and around much. but the idea of the baby being here is kinda scary...so exciting, but still slightly terrifying. lol.

yea it really doesnt make sense that guys dont get anything. also us girls are so exhausted and still healing after labor that we really need the guys there for the first couple of weeks. maybe paternity leave doesnt need to be as long as maternity leave, but there should still be something. i found out that the military actually does give new dads 3 free days off that doesnt come out of the vacation time. its not much, but i guess its at least something. my DH is planning on taking a week right after the baby is born and then another week after all of our family and guests leave. 

i know! sometimes it gets old having to force the boys into getting excited about the shopping and stuff. im pretty sure its gonna be like that with my DH the whole time. he will probably go with me when i ask, but he wont enjoy it. lol. although last night he did ask me if i wanted to go to babys-r-us this weekend to put a registry together. he actually volunteered it! i about fainted...lol ;)

so your fatigue hasnt gotten any better at all? i keep reading these things that say the second tri is the "honeymoon phase" where you feel great and all the bad symptoms are kinda gone. but, so far, im not seeing much of a change at all! im still just constantly drained of energy and all i have the desire to do is eat and sleep! lol

yea sometimes guys really suck! the only time we ever fight is when one or both of us (but not me anymore!) are drinking. alcohol really makes people say stupid things. and usually i can just ignore him if he says something dumb, but with these hormones im so much quicker to jump to a fight. not good really. hopefully that doesnt happen too much throughout this pregnancy! DH is in the conference for work this week and so he has a social outing like every night this week pretty much, and because they are all military they include alcohol. last night i told him i couldnt go through that again right now, and he said he knows and he will try to be better and not act like a dick. so hopefully that works out! lol. the one good thing about a fight is how sweet he always is after...super lovey and mushy like. probably wanting to make sure hes completely forgiven! ;)

youre 16 weeks! oh my gosh, i cant believe how far along youre getting! man, not too long now and youll be at 20.. and your ultrasound will be here soon too! you must be getting so excited. i saw the post of your bump in the other thread...so completely cute. theres no denying it...you are totally preggo. nobody can mistake your cute little bump as just gaining some weight! :)


----------



## dizzy65

i know i am so terrified for third tri. Just because this tiredness thing is getting so old and i dont want it to get worse. any more worse and im going to be sleeping all day. My OH is always like ah your so boring, im like "well im just exahusted from carrying your baby" haha ... I know probably after this pregnancy there will be little sleep as the baby will be crying and stuff, so i guess better enjoy the fact that i can sleep all i want now ;) i will really enjoy it thou when baby is hear and i will be up with it :) Omg i know i am terrified of the baby thing too. like we took my grandma to the hospital the other day and as soon as i walked into where the elevators are there was a pregnant women there in labour and i was like "oh sh*t in 6 months im going to be here having a baby" it never hit me tell then.. i almost fainted it totally caught me off gaurd. 

Thats good your DH at least gets a couple of days off for the baby. I think since the baby is due right after OH is out of school that work will let him take off the rest of the month of august, so he can be with me and the baby at that time. thats why i kinda hope baby is a little bit early as OH will have some more time to spend with us. But its going to be pretty hectic the first week or too of the baby's life as we are going to have so many relitives over and friends just to see the baby. plus my baby shower im having after baby is here so my grandma can come (she is traveling from 8 hours away) so it will be good to have her at my baby shower ... i was hoping OH would come to the shower but i dont think that will work. haha

Thats good he asked that. means he is showing some signs of wanting to shop haha... i think after our 20 week scan OH will want to go shopping.. he already sound excited when i brought it up :)

No it hasnt gotten any better and its supposed to ah so frusterating haha. i just want to be able to have energy to keep up with OH but all i want to do is nap and eat.. i guess im just one of the unlucky ones that gets bad pregnancy symptoms all the way threw. like having to pee lots is supposed to have subsided but i still have to pee so much haha.

I know what you mean i usually try to avoid OH when he has been drinking. not to mention the smell right now just makes me want to get sick.. My OH has a habbit of drinking beer (eww) and then kissing me and i tell him not to and he does any way i hate the taste of beer and i hate when he decides he wants to kiss me after he has been drinking so annoying! ahh men some times.

Thanks! i love my cute little bump :) I know i cant wait 4 more weeks tell 20 weeks and 8 more weeks untel im 24 yay i cant wait it is so exciting. my baby is now the size of an avacado :D I know i am so happy that people can now tell im not just "gaining wait" that im pregnant it is such a nice feeling. It feels like its going by so fast. the baby now weighs 3-4 ounces its getting so big now.. ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea all of the baby things this far have been awesome but it hasnt really all sunk in yet. like, i talk about labor and all of that, but its not like a reality yet that in a few months im going to be going through that. i think as my bump is getting bigger though its becoming a more constant reminder that there is a baby in there, and one day that baby is going to have to come out into the world by means of a very painful process. lol. as far as the sleeping goes, it seems like i cant ever really get good sleep at night. im always tossing and turning and just unable to sleep. if i have to have sleepless nights, i cant wait until theyre because im up taking care of baby. not just because i cant sleep! thats annoying! lol

oh that does make sense why you want the baby to get there a little earlier. the earlier in the month the more time your DH will have with you two before work. thats cool that youre having your shower so that your grandma can be there! but kinda sucks that your OH wont be able to be there. im not sure ill be having a shower at all because i dont know many people here, and all my family is back on the mainland. so i might not have one at all.. :-/ oh well, we will be able to get everything on our own, it just seems like it would be fun though. 

ugh! i still have to pee every 10 minutes too. its really bad lately. maybe this is my payment for not getting morning sickness...im going to have to have symptoms all through the pregnancy. it doesnt seems like im gonna get the 2nd trimester break that everyone seems to be talking about. oh well, at least my worst symptoms are just fatigue and some nausea...none of them are really that bad. i just wish i could have a little extra energy to get me through the days! 

for me its that i cant stand smoke. my DH stopped smoking last year, but when he drinks he wants to have a cigar. and a cigar is the first thing i ever smoked and i got so horribly sick for days that i still feel sick at the smell. thats part of what the fight a few days ago was about actually. why do guys do the things they know we hate and then think were gonna be all lovey with them. theyre out of their minds! 

an avocado!? wow! getting so big every week. its really crazy to think about how much the little one grows in just a week...it happens so fast. soon the little one will be the size of a watermelon and youll be about to go into labor! :) the time is going faster though...youre rapidly approaching the big milestones of halfway and viability! hooray! :)


----------



## dizzy65

you are right i have enjoyed being pregnant thus far the rest will be just as enjoyable from feeling the first big kicks to hitting viability and the 30 and 35 week marks are huge too.. I cant believe it i think the first part of the pregnancy will seem like it drags by but the second half 20weeks + will be more exciting and exhausting all in one because there is more prep for baby. we get to buy all of the stuff and there is the going to prenatial classes and getting allready emotionally for labour. then there is braxton hicks (i herd that those are painful too) but it will all totally be worth it :) after i got over 13 weeks it seemed to go really fast. i was so happy when my Prenatial doctor explained to me that im over 12 weeks that means that there is way less chance of me loosing baby. I think everything will seem more real when we have to go to the hospital or maybe even when we have to pack our hospital bags. eek.. thats going to be so exciting ;)

I hope that my mom can organise the whole thing like they did with my cousins. i dont want to organise it i sort of want it to be so male and female can go just so my OH has the option to be there and open gifts with me (i really dont want OH missing out on the experiance of seeing all the gifts).. awe that really sucks you might not get a baby shower. but maybe you can do something special when your mom is up, there will most likely be time after baby is there that youand your mom and baby can do something together :) 

Thats what i figure too that this is punishment for not getting morning sickness or some of the worse simptoms in first tri.. I know what you mean i wish i had a little energy.. if i dont have a nap during the day, for the rest of the day im pretty much screwed im drowsy and have no energy to do anything. OH usually texts me at breaks and when i dont text him he is usually like "were you napping again" haha.. sometimes i just lay down on the couch and thats it im done and out and dont even mean it haha. my kitten some times wakes me up to early wanting to play i hate that ;)

Ah how rude. I would suppose that would cause problems if you specifically told him how you feel about it and he goes and does it any way. i would be so mad. especially now that you can get sick way easier.. and it probably made you feel really sick. I know what you mean. OH does something bad and i blow up at him then right after expects me to be all lovey with him im like uh no bud your going to have to do major suck up if you want to be in my good books again! which he always does cause he feels bad and really hates upsetting a very hormonal pregnant lady haha

I know i had to look up how big that is on a ruller as it said 4 1/2 inches and i seen that i was like wholy crap its getting so big now awe.. I know thats going to be crazy when its the size of a full grown baby.. i know i am so exciting about hitting half way then viability.. i am so excited that there is like a month left tell we see baby again :) yay :D and most of the time im going to be in B.C, actaully my last day here is my birthday hehe your going to be there before you know it too and at the end we can look back at all of this and laugh because we finally made it to holding our little ones this will all be a dream until next time ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

i think the time is super speeding up now because there is less risk of things going wrong. in the beginning i was so worried all the time and nervous that something would happen. all i wanted was to get to the second tri and have the risk go down. so i think that made time seem like it was crawling by, because now it really seems to be picking up more and more each day. im much more relaxed now and just enjoying being pregnant, its really nice not to have to be so worried about every little thing now. :) and, like you said, all the exciting things are to come. were growing bigger every day, we will see our very developed babies soon on ultrasound, well reach viability, well have the practice contractions, pack a hospital bag, decorate a nursery....now is the fun part of our pregnancies! 

yea i have seen baby showers where the guys are allowed. i think the girls only thing is kind of old fashioned from a time when the babies were "womens business" and guys werent that interested. now more modern couples have coed baby showers all the time. and that would be good just in case your OH can get off of work and be there. im sure he would love to be part of it.

haha! i know what you mean about exhaustion! last night i had to pick DH up from another social thing with work (thankfully he was very well behaved and there were no fights this time!) and we came home, ate, and i went to bed at 830 cause i was so tired. and then i didnt wake up this morning until almost 930 am! i havent slept in late late in i dont know how long! it felt really good though and today i feel so much more rested. i think i really needed a long rest like that to catch up on some sleep. i woke up to a text from DH at 7am saying he had tried to wake me and that i was out cold, and he hoped i woke up in tme for class. haha. my classes arent until 4pm today! lol...i must have really been pretty out of it.

yea the fight was pretty bad and he was just being a dick. he gets jealous when i go out with my best friend. im not sure why...maybe because ive known her longer or because we went through our wild party days together or who knows...but he usually acts like a dick everytime we hang out together. it didnt make sense that night though because even though i was out with her, he was out with his friends too. so he didnt really need to be a dick when i picked him up. and i think he felt pretty bad about it the past two days. like i said, last night he was on his best bahaviour and was so sweet even in front of his friends. haha. trying to get back on my good side i think! :)

i cant wait to find out how big baby is this week. i cant believe 13 weeks is almost over! like i said, the weeks are just flying by now. youre down to a month from your ultrasound! so exciting. i get to call next week to get my appointment date...keeping my fingers crossed that theyll have something before DH goes out of town. :)


----------



## dizzy65

i think you are right in the begining there is so much nervousness and always looking at the calender just hoping to get to second tri always waiting for that moment. Ever since i found out, i was just praying and hoping that id make it to second tri and that could be tiring in itself. But i looked at the calander today and was like wholy crap it was 10 weeks ago that i was just finding out i was pregnant. i cant believe it 10 whole weeks. thats insane.. it doesnt seem like that long ago.. but time has really flew by. now we get the exciting part of our pregnancies, feeling bubs move hearing the heart beat seeing the up to date scans of bean looking like a real baby, finding on the gender(for sum).. i cant wait to do up the nursery and buy all that beautiful baby clothes and baby accesories and all that fun stuff. and after third tri (which is rapidly creeping up) there will be our beautiful babies, eek i cant believe it :)

I think you are right. My cousins in laws baby shower she didnt want the boys to come but my cousin he was out of town fire fighting anyway. I think guys should at least have the option of coming if they reallywant to.. alot of guys dont like this sort of thing ;) but im sure OH would like to at least have the option of being at the baby shower.

Haha oh my he must of really thought you were going to sleep in! haha.. a while ago the day of my scan actaully OH was sitting there like shaking me for like 1/2 hour before iwoke up i was so out of it.. he was like "shannon come on wake up" and i just causially woke up he was like omg haha. this exhaustion thing can get a little old thou, im like the walking dead or something when i havent got a good night sleep!

Well thats good he wasnt being rude to you again, i hate when guys do that. My OH doesnt really get more jerkish when he is drinking mainly when he is around his friends, like with the sexual jokes and crap like that it pisses me off so bad. my OH is the same way around one of my bestfriends too he asks major jerkish to me.. That sounds good though that your DH is trying to show you that he is really sorry.

I know thats crazy. it seems like just yesterday i was congradulating you on being to 9 weeks and now already you are just about 14 weeks along its going by so fast. thats my fav part of each week to finding out how big the baby is it is so exciting. usually im like omg thats inside of me haha, makes me feel huge sum times. Yay that will be great when you can call in, fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh same here! i think thats whats so crazy about the whole thing, how fast the time is actually going even though we felt like it was taking so long. looking back now, i cant believe almost 9 weeks have gone by since i took that first test. it seems like it was only yesterday. ive heard it said that once you have kids your life just speeds up so much...im beginning to believe thats true afterall! i think its going to keep flying by until maybe the summer when im huge and hot...then i will probably be feeling like the days take forever again because of the heat and being uncomfortable, lol.

i can understand why some women dont want boys at the baby shower i guess...its kind of the last time you are ever gonna have a party that is all about the mom. lol. but its kinda unfair to keep the boys out of it. if i do end up having something, i will want my DH to be included or at least have the choice to be. i think he kind of might not be interested in being invovled. like, he didnt want to ba a part of the wedding shower either. guess he wants that to be my little thing.

yea i was pretty out of it this morning. i remember had alarms set at 730 and 8 and i dont remember at all either of them going off. but i shut them off... i must have been like sleepwalking to turn off the alarm and not remember it. lol. im glad im not the only one who is so exhausted like this though and having difficulty making it through the days! i was starting to think something was wrong when it wasnt getting better, but like everything i guess all symptoms affect women differently. so im sure its normal and fine.

oh man, boys and their rude comments and jokes can get so out of control! with my DHs friends being in the military they can all be pretty raunchy. i usually just go off and do my own thing at that point, i dont want to hear most of what they have to say! lol. the jealousy over my best friend though just seems strange. we dont hang out that much anymore and he doesnt have anything to be jealous over...silly boys!

every weekend when we go to the grocery store i go find the fruit that the baby is the size of that week and hold it up to my belly. when i see the size of it compared to my stomach then i dont wonder so much why im getting so big...cause the baby is getting big! lol. i cant wait to see what the 14 week size is in my newsletter tomorrow. it is so interesting to have a comparison of size, but also every week it just makes it so clear that the baby is getting bigger and stronger every day. and thats all that matters! :)


----------



## dizzy65

I think that is so true that once you get pregnant and start having kids things speed up so much. Ahh thats so crazy.. Its crazy to think how fast it has goin by.. Today OH this is his first day back and i had a panic so he had to rush me in to see the doctor. my tummy hurt so bad, i went in and found out it was just round legiment pain, it was so funny they listend to heart beat, baby wouldnt stay still for a proper reading, so that kinda sucked. But Baby is all fine and everything is well, my belly is the proper size i dont have high blood presure (yay) and my breathing sounded perfectly healthy.. just baby was super active haha.

I dont think my OH will want to be at the baby shower either but he might like the idea that i thought of him enough to say he can come. i think he is the same that the baby shower and everything like that is for the women he might not like to go to something like that but you never know. it is always nice to have the option. he might surprise me and decide he wants to go hehe

Wholy sleep turning off alarms thats hillarious. i dont sleep with alarms on now as they will just get tossed onto thefloor as i hate waking up early now haha like OH tried to cuddle me this morning and i pushed him away i was so tired and didnt want to be bothered haha.

I know what you mean with OH when he starts making rude comments and stuff i just walk away or just ignore it go into my happy place lol. 

Congrats on your 14 weeks :D and thats so cute about the grocery store seeing the fruit that your baby is the size of maybe i should try that :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh my gosh that must have been scary! but im glad everything is okay and you and the baby are both healthy! round ligament pain....thats caused from the uterus stretching? baby must be wanting some extra space in there to do its gymnastics! the heartbeat thing happened at mine too! the little ones just dont seems to want to stay still when we need them too! it sounds like everything is on track though, so thats good. now im a little nervous about this round ligament pain thing... :-/

if my mom ends up throwing a shower i know my DH wont want to go! she always has these silly games to play. like at the wedding shower we had to split up into groups and each group had to pick a model and make a wedding dress for her out of toilet paper! it was so amazingly silly. i know DH would just not have fun with things like that at all. hehe

yea i had to start putting my alarm across the room so i would have to walk over to turn it off. that means i have to wake up...but apparently not always! haha! oops. oh well...i was in need of some rest desperately! lol. DH said i did that to him last week. he had to leave while i was still asleep so he came up to give me a kiss goodbye and i shoved him away and rolled over. i dont remember that at all! i dont get very good sleep at night between getting up to pee and trying to get comfortable, but apparently when i am asleep im pretty out of it! hah

yea with the fruit thing its kind of crazy to actually hold it in your hand and see how it measures compared to your body. before it was like oh my gosh thats so tiny when it was like week 5 and the baby was the size of a grain of rice. but now i go in and its like the size of a lemon and im thinking...man, seems like a tight fit already, if the baby keeps growing were and im going to keep it all! lol


----------



## dizzy65

yes it is caused by the uterus stretching and it hurts sometimes really bad i felt better after i found out it was totally natural. felt really awkward thou she was feeling around for like my pubic bone and stuff around the bottom of my tummy, she wanted to check my cervix but i told her no, haha i didnt feel like that plus OH was there i didnt want him looking that would b embaressing haha. Yes Baby was being a little brat it was so cute shes like ok this is the placenta and she tried for 2 min more she just kept finding the placenta and then she was like ah ha there is baby, she listend for 20 seconds then baby kicked the doppler away and ran away so we couldnt find it again, we tried following it all over my bump it was so funny. Very active me and OH sat there laughing i am like ohh it doesnt want you to track it today haha. She also made me pee in a cup she checked for urinary tract infection and it was all good. sothat was good. i complained thou i was like ugh i hate peeing in cups haha. So everything went really well any way. I some times hate round ligament pain.

Awe that sounds awesome and so creative. With my family its mainly open presents and sit around eating and talking and with baby it will all be able making goo goo eyes over baby for the first time haha. I talked to OH tonight and asked him if he wanted to go to the baby shower and he said no, that it was my thing, and its mainly for women anyway, then he said.. Me and the guys will just sit and have a beer or 2 while the women do there thing. i was like oh yeah thats nice.. haha. Most people wont be drinking thou.

haha thats awesome. My OH says the same thing about me that when im sleeping im really out of it, shoving him away and everything like that. I dont remember most of it. i know what you mean about not getting a good night sleep. I try for so long to get comfy and when i do i have to get up to pee it gets really really tiring then when im finally asleep im out no one is waking me up. haha OH really doesnt like that but oh well im so tired of waking up early and stuff it will be differant when baby is hear because when im up at least i will be doing something to ocupy the time ;)

Haha yeah really. i never thought about really the size of things.. maybe i should try that.. now i new when it said as big as my fist i was like omg i dont think ican do this a fist is pretty big and by time baby is hear its going to be so big.. and where it comes out is really not that big.. ahh haha.. hopefully it wont be to bad thou. i know that it stretchs and everything but still seems like a tight fit


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i dont blame you for being nervous. i get cramps and twinges every now and again and it freaks me out. i guess it should be expected since everything is growing so much, but it still kinda scares me. it sounds like you were really in a lot of pain though! :-/ im really glad everything is okay. the story about the heart monitor is so funny! i love that your little bean was running around in there. it becomes a game of hide and seek! :) i agree though...the physical check of the cervix is a little much when the OH is there. i had to have a fully physical at my last appointment and i made DH leave the room for that part. lol. and peeing in a cup is the worst. i always feel dirty afterwards, i dont know why. it just is a gross thing to do i guess. and then you have to carry your pee around. not fun! lol

yea...typical boy wanting to get out of the girly things. but its nice that you at least asked him and he had the option to join in. boys are always going to prefer to have a drink with the boys over doing the girly things though...im convinced! at any rate youll have fun with the family and everyone will be over the moon about the baby. im sure it will be a great time! 

ahh...this exhaustion is getting out of control. last night i went to bed at 9pm and i had to go to work an hour later than usual because i couldnt get out of bed! my goodness i hope this passes soon! im convinced that its actually worse now than it was before. maybe now because im more uncomfortable an dnot really getting very good sleep at night. it takes me forever to fall asleep and i wake up to pee like 3 times in the night...bleh! im ordering a body pillow this weekend and hoping it will help relieve some of the aches..

i know what you mean! the more the baby grows the more nervous im getting about the time when the baby wants to come out! i mean, the baby is gonna be huge and it is coming out of a tiny place...which doesnt stretch THAT much. i read somewhere that most labors end up with you tearing or having to have a cut so the baby can get out. that doesnt sound like the healing after that will be very fun at all! :-/ eeek!


----------



## dizzy65

I guess it just comes with the territory haha most women get really nervous up until we have our babies in our arms. ahh i hate peeing in a cup, when they told me that i looked at OH and he laughed so hard i was like "aw do i have to" and the receptionest was like "im afraid so" and i went into the bathroom and was like "i really dont have to pee" so i was in there trying to make my self pee.. I really cant pee when people tell me im supposed too. it is so not fair. Babies are so funny even when they arent hear. I told my mom about the appointment and shes like "you are going to have fun once he/she is here.." i was like "haha i know its being a pain already haha" i am so excited to be able to see baby in like 4 weeks now :)

I think it will be a great experiance with or with out the boys haha. Its going to be a great time with the family. its going to be mostly family i think with some friends. i will get my mom to plan it . I dont like planning big things like these  its not one of my specialties i think it will be good thou :) 

Ah that sucks. I think this exhaustion is so bad too. I went to bed 1/2 hour before my OH did last night and when he got to bed he said i was covering the whole bed then he moved me and i woke up and smacked him and went back to sleep and i dont remember any of this and aparently he went to cuddle me and then i turned over looked at him and told him to leave me alone haha to funny

Ah i know the tearing thing sounds soo scarey im so nervous i dont want anything to tear that healing thing sounds very painful like no sex for a year pain ful haha. and i hate stitches, getting stiches down in that area are going to be so bad..

Me and OH spent the whole day in town today we went out to the movies we saw alice and wonderland and we went shopping for a while and we bought our first baby item, we bought baby a car seat :) yay


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha thats the worst! we need to pee all the time but as soon as someone says we have to then we could go days without peeing! lol. at least we dont have to do it to terribly often...only when they need to do special checks. and hopefully that wont be too often! :) thats funny about your mom...no doubt youre gonna have a little rascal on your hands when the baby finally arrives! :)

yea and its a baby shower, someone else should plan it for you. you will have just had a baby! someone else should take on that responsibility for you :) i think its better with mostly family. im thinking i might go home in july to see my neice and nephew who i havent seen in almost a year. so then i might have one...it would mostly be family with a few select friends. 

haha! you smacked him. ill warn my DH that my comatose-like sleep might get to the point where i hit him then. that way he will hopefully see it coming. ;)

eeek...yea i think if i have to get stitches after a tear i will make my DH stay away from me...forever! lol. i just dont understand how you ever get over the trauma of that... so scary. fingers crossed that neither of us have to go through that!

did you like alice in wonderland? DH and i went on monday. we saw it in 3d and i really liked it. DH liked the 3d part, but not the story very much. i told him he was crazy cause that is the alice in wonderland story. he said "hmmm...maybe i just forgot that i never really liked the alice in wonderland story" lol. so silly. you bought a carseat! wow! thats an awesome first buy! you guys are offically preparing for baby's arrival...yay! :D


----------



## dizzy65

i know.. it sucked so bad i was sitting in there all you could probably hear from the bathroom was me i was singing i was like "ooh i really dont have to pee no i d font, hmm hmm hmm" i sat for like 5 mins there :haha: and i got out there and OH was like "did you fill the cup" and i laughed at him .. then i was like "gosh i hope the doc comes soon as the urine will get cold then ill have to pee again" ah i hate doing those tests i guess it could be worse.. if we were guys and had to give sperm samples haha i dont think any guy would be to terribly comfortable doing that in a cup :haha:

That will be great if you can do that. have a little sort of baby shower with your family. it will be wonderful for you. That is a great idea going and visiting your family. even if traveling is going to be terribaly uncomfortable. i didnt think you could fly in your 3rd tri.. or will you not be in your 3rd tri at that point? I am so nervous in June we have to go to OH's brothers grad, and its a 12 hour trip and i dont no if i will be able to handle it doing it then when im 30 weeks pregnant i will be so sore. 

haha yes they must be warned of the crazy things we do whilest sleeping haha. OH told me i was crazy. and i just sighed i was like "oh well" haha

Yes i am hoping for our sake we dont tear, so there will be no trama iwant the birth to be a pleasnt experiance so i will want to do it again! heres hoping we both have good births :)

We watched in 3D too.. it was so cool i liked it alot. OH even enjoyed it.. we got there early so we got a good seat. Johnny Depp did an excelent job playing the Mad Hatter he was so creative i loved it. I was like ducking and stuff when she was going threw the rabbits whole and stuff was flying at us.. haha. I think when it comes out we will have to buy that movie :) I know im so happy we bought a car seat we just decided to go to babies R us today. we could of done a baby registry but we didnt feel like it. next time OH is done we are going out and buy more stuff for baby it is so exciting :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! thats funny about the boys. at least when they have to do anything in a cup they have an easier time aiming! thats what gets me about peeining a cup. im always scared im gonna miss the mark and end up peeing all over my hand instead! haha. oh the fun things we girls have to do to have our babies!

well now that i think about it it would probably have to be in june instead if I go home. most airlines will let you fly until 28 weeks without a problem. some will even let you fly until 32 weeks...so long as you have a note from the doctor saying youve been examined and that everything is okay. i think im going to ask my doctor about it at my next appointment and see what she thinks. that way i can start trying to plan it out. my mom just volunteered to fly me home for a visit, and so i want to take her up on it! :)

exactly! i hope nothing to traumatic happens during labor or i think i will wanting to wait a VERY long time before going through it again! lol. we have both been pretty luck in our pregnancies so far...hopefully well be lucky in labor too :)

yea the 3d was crazy i kept jerking my head back because i looked like things were flying at my head! it was awesome. and i LOVED johnny depp in it. actually i thought all the actors did a pretty good job playing their parts. it was well worth the money and fighting the crowds to see it early :) 

i think we are going to go to babies-r-us maybe this weekend or the next to do a registry. people are already starting to ask what we need and want! it seems so early to do it, but i guess its that time already


----------



## dizzy65

haha yes they have lots of practice at aiming.. thats what im afraid of too missing the cup and peeing all over the cup and my hand and stuff. that would be grose.. 

that would be a good idea to get a not from your doctor just so you can get home. and that is so sweet of your mom to offer to pay your way to get home for a visit. that will be really special for you and lots of fun. lots of attention on you hehe people will probably want to rub your belly and stuff like that ;) that will be good if you get to have a baby shower too.. with your family and friends... since alot of them probably wont be there for the birth .

Yes, we have been so lucky lets just pray it keeps on being great :)

I did the same thing just jerking out of the way and stuff and some times gasping and even jumping a few times. people were probably laughing at me. i think this pregnancy has made me handi capped lol

that will be a great idea to do that.. it is getting to that time... when the fun is just begining getting to buy lots of fun baby stuff :D

It was so funny in the theater i was giggling to my self as the baby was nudging and kicking OH and he had no idea :haha: i told him after. he had his arm on my tummy and didnt even no baby was trying to get his attention haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea...thats always my fear too. i could never have to pee in a cup again and be completely happy about it! ;)

yea i think the note is just for the airlines n case they question you. it prevents there being any issues with them not wanting you to get on the plane or something. but i thought it was a very nice offer from her! i would love to see my family again as its been awhile. and although some of them are going to be able to come out in may for my graduation, not many of them are. and i think my parents will be the only ones coming out for the birth. so it would be good to go home before and see everyone when im pregnant. and then im still talking DH into going back for christmas too. since technically the summer trip wouldnt cost us anything we can still save for xmas. :)

i know! usually the 3D things dont bother me. we saw avatar in 3D and i never once flinched or jumped. but during this one i was moving and jumping the whole time. DH was chuckling at me under his breath..argh. i blame it on pregnancy too! ;) i love how we can use pregnancy as an excuse for anything these days! hehe

yea i couldnt believe it yesterday a friend asked me where we are registered and i was like "umm...nowhere yet" i thought it was weird and so early so i mentioned it to my mom on the phone and she was like "oh yea...ive been meaning to mention that you need to register" apparently tons of people have been asking her where we have registered! guess we better get on that here pretty soon! :-/

aww thats so cute about the baby. i bet s/he was in there thinking "hey mister! your crowding my space! i cant see the screen cause of your big arm!" hehe. too cute. you have quite the rascal there. oh! i felt the baby kick for the first time this morning! i couldnt sleep so i was laying there in bed really still and i felt this distinctive "bomp" against my belly! it was faint cause the LO is still small at this point, but totally there. it was crazy. it surprised me and scared me and then when i realized what it was i was so excited. i woke DH up immediately to tell him :) it totally made my morning...my day in fact. lol


----------



## dizzy65

haha i dont think any one can every be really happy about giving urine samples. ah some of the joys of pregnancy eh haha.

Well i guess thats a good idea for them to have a note or something just for reasurance that you arent going to like go into labour or anything on the plane. I could imagin why they wouldnt let any one fly at like 39 weeks that would be crazy! Hopefully you guys can save up enough money to go home for xmas that will be great then everyone can still see the baby when its still small. :) You will have lots of fun with your little one at your families house and stuff. That will be good if they can come for your grad too that would be awesome. i am dreading going to OH's brothers grad in june i wont have anything nice to wear although i did tell him that he is buying me some cute maternity outfits for his brothers grad and for the family reunion/grandmas birthday celebration and he just looked at me and i said "well i highly doubt they'd want me there in my underwear and my bra" haha.

I know i love that too. I blame so much stuff on the pregnancy an hormones OH gets so frusterated cause everytime i just get mad at him for no reason and he asks why i usually say "its a pregnancy thing" haha... I dont think he minds it thou that much because he is part of the reason im so crazy these days lol.

I think when OH and i go to town next we will register baby. i didnt no that we had to or i dont no what purpose there is in regestering the baby, but everyone is doing it so i guess we will do it too.. 

awe thats so amazing you felt the first kicks. isnt it the greatest feeling ever. My LO is moving more and more these days i can feel it when im sitting up or walking around.. I cant wait tell it moves so OH can feel it thou.. thats going to be really special and he reallywants to feel it :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

you definitely have to get some cute maternity outfits for the graduation and the birthday celebration! they have some really cute dresses for pregnant women these days. and you deserve it since youll be sitting in a car for like half a day to go to the graduation. and, i agree, there may be some problems if you show up in just underwear and a bra! :) so i think its best to get some cutesie outfits!

pregnancy is definitely a great excuse for getting upset at silly things. or for getting away with anything really...i mean, nobody can get upset at us for acting a certain way because were pregnant! :)

i think the registering thing is good because you can kind of ask for the things you need or want for baby. and its a good way to make sure that you dont end up with 20 of a certain thing and nothing of another. i know that for a lot of my family it has been a long time since their kids were young and all the products are new, so they want guidance about what sort of gifts they should get. we registed for our wedding and it ended up being really good...we got the styles and colors of the things we wanted. saves you from having to exchange things. lol

yea the baby moving was awesome! i dont think i would have felt it if i wasnt laying so still, but i know its only going to get stronger. but it will be best when others can feel it :)


----------



## dizzy65

yes i cant wait tell i can go shopping for those. I told my OH i have to look good or i might as well stay home. and he said they wont be focused on what you are wearing haha. But i hope i can find something that will be good enough to wear to all the things we have this summer. we have my little cousins first birthday in July and right after my grandmas celebration we have my other cousins first birthday, haha crazy its going to be so busy this summer its going to fly by tell the baby is born i hope :) I sort of want baby tocome early so my out of town family can see it, but they will get to see it any way at christmas time :)

I know it is the best haha. they just have to look at us and they dont usually say anything. andwhen we start acting crazy they try and find away to make us feel better:)

It is good. I went and regisitered baby yesterday. i convinced OH to take me to town so i could do that, we could do it online to but i wanted to talk to some one about it. and they were really helpful. they answered all of my questions about everything and it was so nice. And we got a free gift bag filled with a lot of samples. like there was a baby bottle in there and wipes and everything like that.. it was great. and they even had stuff for mom like for stretch marks and sI told OH i wanted a big bottle of that stuff and he rolled his eyes and said stretch marks arent preventable lol.

You are right. It is only going to get stronger and than it will be absolutly amazing when your DH can feel it.. i was talking to another pregnant lady on my facebook and she said now when baby moves her whole tummy moves. that is soo cool :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

wow you certainly do have a lot of things going on this summer! you have many reasons to buy a bunch of cute clothes! :) i have a ton of events in may too...i plan on buying a bunch of cute dresses to show off my bump. by then ill be about 23-24 weeks so i should be showing pretty good. 

you went and registered! yay! was it fun? we were going to go this weekend but my stepson is sick and so we figured he probably wouldnt act very good in the store for that long. so i think we will try to do it next weekend. thats very cool that they gave you free products. and i agree, i want to do it in the store too because you can see the products up close, and ask questions. hopefully we can do it next weekend...im so looking forward to it.

i bet that is so crazy looking to see your belly moving all over the place when the baby is wiggling around in there. i bet it will take some getting used to. but it will be so awesome at the same time. the constant reminder of baby doing well in there will be nice :)


----------



## dizzy65

yes very busy summer hehe. Thats what im hopping to do too just to buy lots of cute outfitts to show off my bump... i think by the summer time i will probably be so miserable. but i cant wait to get those outfits :)


It was awesome. The lady was very helpful i found.. i tried doing it online but we went into the store and did it and the lady was very nice. she asked me questions. and then gave me a scanner and told me to scan things i wanted on my registry, and then at the end we got a free gift bag of stuff baby would need it even had some diapers in it.. it was awesome. 

It will be so awesome once baby is moving lots an you can see it threw out your whole belly. it will be so relieving to know that the baby is doing well that you can actaully see the baby is doing great..

Tomorrow OH is taking me to the hospital and im going to do some more blood tests ahh i hate it


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea im pretty sure the summer will be pretty horrid here too. but at least we will be looking cute in our summer dresses, even if all we really want to do is sit in a kiddie pool of ice and hit our OHs for putting us in this state! ;)

free diapers...thats worth it right there. when i registed for our wedding i registered a few different places but one of them was target. they gave me a scanner there and it was fun going around the store scanning all of th things i though were pretty. DH couldnt be with me because i was in texas for school and he was here in hawaii...so i didnt have to deal with the "do we really need this shannon?" at everything i picked out :)

i think it will be cool when baby is moving that much, but it might freak me out a bit to see my tummy moving around on its own! lol

uh oh...hospital. is something going on, or is it just a routine thing you have to do? i hope everything turns out well! :)


----------



## dizzy65

haha thats for sure.. but at the end of the summer for us both we will get to be holding our babies and we will remember why we went threw all this, and it will some how it will all make since.. 

haha i know what you mean. i invited my OH to come in and scan stuff with me and he was like "is this really necessary, i dont think we need that" i just wanted to smack him upside the head haha. Doing this stuff is much better doing it alone then with the guys for sure.. its far less frusterating :D

Haha i think so too, it will be really freaky but totally cool at the same time ;)

Just a routine Prenatial blood test, i hate those. The doctor here has phoned the OBGYN in town, and then the person who does ultra sounds so soon ill be having regular appointments there.. i wanted to see a doctor better there than where my parents lived, as the one where my parents live, they stuck me with the doctor that said there was nothing wrong with me when i had cracked ribs, had to get a second oppinion, my mom said that he is probably great with baby stuff, but i just started crying saying i dont think i can go threw with seeing that doctor dealingwith my baby


----------



## QueSeraSera

eventually it will all be worth it, im just thinking that in those hot summer months we might lose sight of that for a bit. lol

yea my DH and i tried to register together online so we could both be a part of it and it just became a headache. finally i was like "im going to do this in the store and im going to do this alone" haha. turned out much better that way. trying to do it together anymore and im not sure we would have made it to the wedding date still together! haha

yea i cant blame you for being uneasy about the doctor. the first knee surgery i had i got a complete nut job and he didnt fix everything that needed to be fixed when in surgery and then he wouldnt recommend physical therapy. ended up making everything worse and i had to have two more surgerys to fix it all. sometimes its hard to forget when someone crosses you like that. hopefully he will be much better with the baby appointments, and if you feel really uneasy it seems that you should be able to request a different doctor.


----------



## dizzy65

haha yeah we probably will. i hope they have air conditioning in the floors where babies are being born as i dont want to be pushing and doing all that in a hot hospital!! ahh that would be torture especially if its in the afternoon!

Yes Boys can be so frusterating... I think i would of liked it a whole lot better if i didnt do it with my OH, he just gets so annoyng and walks around like he doesnt want to be there. its like if it is so hard for you then just go out and sit in the vehical your annoying me any way!! haha

Ah thats horribal.. I hate doctors like that, that are so careless. My mom said he is probably already with baby stuff just not any thing else, i told her that he had better hope so or im going to see to it he looses his job. i dont want him screwing anything up. I am still a little up set. because of him, i have to get my ribs re-broken so they can get fixed the proper way so im not in pain any more.. i really wish he would of done stuff right the first time!

Last night I let my OH see me with out my shirt on for the first time in a month (before it was with the lights off and stuff) any way the first thing he said to me was "wow you are really starting to show" i just looked at him and was thinking to my self "so you think im fat now, hmm thanks" haha ... then i left and was like "i can see sum ones not getting lucky tonight" haha..


----------



## QueSeraSera

im going to ask if theres air conditioning in the birthing rooms...and if not, im so bringing in like 3 or 4 fans of my own. i refuse to go through labor in a hot room. im going to be sweaty anyway from all the pushing and everything, the least i want is some cool air! lol. i would think they would have them all air conditioned though, otherwise they are going to have some really bitchy women in pain on their hands! :)

yea...i know what you mean. when we go shopping for something i need my DH is like that. he has to sit down at ever opportunity, and give out a big sigh too...like this is the last thing in the world he wants to be doing. whats annoying too is that im always willing to go by myself, but he insists he come too. and then he is impatient. ahh...boys! my dad is the same way. drives my mom crazy over it. lol

yea doctors can be really careless. i still really dislike the guy who screwed my knee up. they tried to send me to him for the second surgery when everything went to crap after the first one...i threw a major fit and said that if they didnt want me to sue him for all the damages he caused they would assign me to a different doctor. and they did. lol. i guess in your case you should give him a chance and as soon as anything seems out of line, ask for a transfer to a new doctor. 

haha! yea i would have made him sleep on the couch! lol. a few days ago DH did the same thing. i was in the shower and he hopped in with me even though i was like no, no, no. and then he put his hands on my belly and was like "well theres definitely a baby in there" i just looked at him horrified and couldnt say anything. i was thinking the same thing "so you think im gaining too much... :( " needless to say we were not cuddly and sex was out of the question for a couple days after that. lol.


----------



## dizzy65

They had better have air conditioning in the birthing rooms they would defantly have some pretty bitchy women on there hands if they didnt have any air conditioning we are all going to be so hot and sweaty any way why would they want to make it worse. I have lots of questions i need to ask the doctors when i go in for my first ultrasoundwith them. They are phoning my FIL when they have my appointment date, so my FIL is going tocall me when they call him haha. Its just my cell is long distance and they refuse to call it so i had to give them his number.. I am hoping that the ultra sound there will be at the end of april so i can still go to the one up there and then the one down here haha ill be sneaky as they dont want me to do that :D

Ah i know what you mean it can get so frusterating when guys do that. insist apon coming then u let them come and they just whine and complain the whole time saying they are bored. my OH does the same thing like when we go to the mall he sits on the chairs of what he likes to call the "husband chairs" and tells me he shoulda let me come alone as he hates shopping. when he does that some times i just want to smack him up side the head haha.

Yeah no doubt i wouldnt like a guy that did that to me either.. I wouldnt blame u for making a big deal about never going back to him after he did that.. they wanted to stick you with another surgary with him?? thats nuts why would they even think you would consider that.. they must be brain damaged haha. I would of made a huge deal about it too. 

Ahh no doubt, Guys can be so insensitive about this kind of thing. like they think they are complimenting us but really they are basically calling us fat.. Like my OH said that and its hard to even think of something to say.. if he is like this now whats he goina be like when im like 39 weeks pregnant with a huge belly is he goina tell me that im really fat haha. Iwouldnt blame you for not being cuddily with him. it would totally ruin the mood


----------



## QueSeraSera

that would be awesome if you could work it so you could get two ultrasounds! thats crazy that they wont call your cell though...i thought long distance was pretty much a thing of the past. but at least you have your FIL up there and he can convey all of the information for you. i finally got my scan date today! they had an opening before DH lease too so I dont have to wait an extra two weeks. its the 22nd april. it was like the last thing they had and DH leaves early morning the 23rd. i think i just lucked out big time. so only 36 days until i know if im buying pink or blue! :)

haha! my DH is a frequenter of the husband chairs too! man...they should take those things out of malls. that way, if they didnt have a place to sit, the OHs probably would just let us go on our own and we wouldnt have to deal with their moaning :)

yea i think it was temporary lapse of insanity when they tried to give me the same surgeon. i quickly set them straight. sometimes people in the medical fields can just blow my mind completely with thier idiocracy about some things! lol

i know! the other day i was looking through bump pics from the 3rd tri on a different website and there were some women that seemed to have grown and put on quite a bit in their pregnancies. DH said to me "you know, ill still love you no matter what. but please dont pack on like 60 lbs through this thing" and i got so upset. i was like "oh so am i supposed to be on a diet now to make you happy!?" lol. he retracted his statement, but now im nervous for the comments from when i get bigger. im always gonna think that im getting TOO big, or that he thinks i am. ahhh...pregnancy hormones...make you analyze every little thing. lol

congrats on 17 weeks! oh my gosh i saw your bump pic on the other thread and it is so amazingly cute! i love it. youre getting so close to halfway now! i love the little funny widget you have about it being almost halfway but feeling like much longer. that is too true! and im 2.5 weeks behind you!


----------



## dizzy65

Well The Doctor did call me yesterday.. My cell and everything wahoo, i guess that the longdistance thing didnt matter like the doctor said. They wanted to schedule me in for today but i couldnt do it i had no way to town its about 1.5 hours away from here and we have no gas to get there until the weekend. So i asked her if i could come in next week and.. Yes Im booked in for Tuesday March 23rd at 11:00 AM i am so excited i get to see baby when im 18 weeks. than again when im 20weeks.. it is so exciting. and the good thing is too they dont do gender scans here so i wont be tempted to know what the sex is :) Thats great you must be so pleased that you have your scan date now and that you will finally be able to see baby.. ahh so exciting.. only a month a way too.. yay :) thats excalent that they can do itbefore your DH has to leave.

haha yep they wouldnt come with us at all if there was no husband chairs.. all they want to do is complain any way thats no fun haha

haha i know they dont even seem to care about anything, they just want the money.. it is so annoying, i would of gone up one side of them and down the other if they tried that on me!

Ah how annoying my OH always says "I dont care how much weight you gain because in the end its going to be all gone" and "It just means the baby is healthy" haha.. Isnt he going to be shocked if after all this i get a flappy tummy or i am unable to loose a lot of the weight.. i really dont want to gain 60pounds either that would be horribal i would feel so fat, right now this is the heaviest ive ever been my OH keeps saying "its only going to get worse" lol.. He thinks he is making me feel better but its just making this situation worse. I am going to try my hardest too loose all this weight in the end :)

Thanks :D .. baby now weighs 5oz and is as big as a turnip :D ooh its getting so big now hehe.. thanks i love my baby bump.. Only a couple more weeks now tell i hit half way.. that is so exciting i cant wait..It is so true that it feels like its been forever already and we have over half way left, iherd after 24 weeks thou it goes a lot faster and i really hope so :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

thats very cool that they were able to get you in at the 18 week mark. i dont blame you for not wanting to go on the short notice though...thats a pretty intense drive to go to the doctors office! and i complain about the 30 minutes to the army hospital here. lol. oh and then you have your 20 week scan too! nice way to play the system! ;) you will have so many pictures for your photo album pretty soon. will your OH be able to be in town for the scan next week? haha...if i was trying to wait about the gender i would have to got o a place that doesnt do them either. i would be so tempted to ask! lol. i was so excited about the ultrasound date...it worked out pretty perfectly and i dont have to wait an extra two weeks. im sure they would have been complete torture if i had to wait.

the doctor thing was pretty crazy. it was a small town i grew up in and so maybe it was sort of because there werent that many orthopedic surgeons that they tried to stick me with the same guy. im not sure...but it was the wrong move. he was so bad and even im appointments he made you feel like you were waiting his time. the surgeon i got for the next two surgeries was sooooo much better. lol

yea my DH says he will love me no matter how much i gain...but i myself dont want to gain much. i want to keep it manageable so that after labor i can have a pretty easy time getting it all off. its strange because ive only gained like 3-4 lbs total, but my belly is getting pretty big. it doesnt make much sense. i always look how big im getting and then think that when i get on the scale im going to faint...but i havent gained that much really. it must be from everything shifting around in there. 

5 oz! thats pretty big even compared to just a couple weeks ago. and a turnip is pretty large. its amazing the rate the babies are growing at. i bet after the 20 week mark it will go by so much faster...all the waiting and anticpation of the first half will be over and then we will just be busy! so much to do...take pregnancy and lamaze classes, buy everything, get the nursery in order...its going to go so fast! :)


----------



## dizzy65

I am so excited for tuesday but unfortunatly my OH wont be able to make it to that scan he doesnt get back until thursday morning.. Thats why im doing the 20 week scan up there in alberta so that my OH can see our little beauty but they do, do gender scans there so im nervous that i wont have the restraint to say no. my OH is going to have to be the strong one he will have to take me out of the room or something just so i dont find out ahh im so week. haha.. I bet you were so happy when you found out a big relief haha. You will love being able to see what gender it is and see it playing around there. how many ultra sounds do you get to have?

ah that makes since. shortage of doctors they probably didnt have a choice well they did they just didnt think about it.. they dont do surgerays oranything where i grew up thank god i wouldnt want them to do anything to me, these doctors here arent good at there jobs. espcially the ones that take blood. the last doc i had to do blood didnt sterilize my arm like they were supposed to ah so annyoing.

I know what you mean, i want my weight to be managable after all of this... my belly looks huge but i get on the scale and its not as much at all ive gained like 6 or 7 pounds now.. its not as much as i figure, 

Yes after we start going to all those classes and stuff it will go so much faster. the baby is growing so much now it is so exciting. i cant wait to see how big it is next week and at the end its going to be so exciting


----------



## QueSeraSera

that kind of sucks that your OH wont be there for the 18 week scan, but at least you have another just two weeks later that he can be at. will your mom be going with you to the one next week? i think thats so funny that your DH is going to have to restrain you from finding out the gender. i dont know how youll be able to...man i will HAVE to know. lol. but it was a really good feeling to get the appointment date and know that DH will be able to be there. its mostly selfish though...i really didnt want to wait the extra weeks! lol. this is the only ultrasound i get. we get to hear the heartbeat every appointment, but this is the only time we will be baby unless we do something in the private sector which costs a lot. 

thats kind of terrifying that they didnt sterilize your arm before taking blood. if they cant manage that...i would be pretty nervous about having surgery there. theres probably a reason that there arent any surgeons there! hahah

its crazy how much our bodies change and grow without us actually gaining much weight. maybe thats a good sign though that we will be able to keep our weigh gain to something manageable for losing later on :)

i know! every week its so exciting to get the newsletter and find out about baby. i will get mine tomorrow and cant wait to see how big baby has gotten this week. i always send my mom a summary of the newsletter and i can it her "weekly baby update" and even she looks forward to thursdays now for her update! she always tries to guess what fruit the baby is going to be the size of the next week lol


----------



## dizzy65

yes it does suck but it will be okay because he will get to see the baby any way when we go in for our 20 week scan.. i asked my mom if shed like to come in and see the baby with me and she has agreed she said she will be there for me if i cry and i said haha it will probably be her thats crying and she said no way haha.. It must be such a sigh of relief that your DH can be there with you.. it will be so special for you both. that sucks you only get to see the baby once. but i guess we arent considered high risk so they dont need to do much ultra sounds.. thats what the doctor told me, that im low risk of anything happening to bubs so they dont need to schedule me with more ultra sounds then just the 18 and the 20.. i confessed to my doctor here. about having too and he said that it was okay.. and that it was good that im doing a 20 week one as well as the 18 week one we just wont tell the people at the big hospital that haha.

ya thats my point exactly. i was talking to my dad about how they didnt sterilize my arm or anything when they did blood, and he said that almost hapened to him he had to tell her and she argued with him! ignorant people.

Yes, thats whats with all the loose skin i guess when the baby is out and we loose all that weight, it just turns our tummies into flappy and all that haha ah i am not looking forward to that!

Thats a great idea sending your mom those things. i usually tell my mom how big baby is and she usually says great and gets all excited at the progress baby is making. it is so exciting to be able toshare with some one. i always tell my OH too and he gets happy that our baby isgetting bigger :) Some weeks i noticed that they dont refer to a food or anything.. i usually have to ask my mom how big something is lol. the one week it said it was as big as a fist that was pretty cool i was like ouch haha.

I went to the doctors today, at the clinic for a normal prenatial exam and stuff. i had to do the whole vaginal exam, my god was that uncomfortable i had a male doctor and a nurse doing it, it wasnt so bad just really uncomfortable. But we herd bubs heart beat it is 148 which is really good for how far along i am.. so far ive gained 7 pounds. im just shy of 132 pounds. that was one of the most uncomfortable things having them weigh me.. they also said my uterus is the right size. and baby seems really healthy :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

thats very cool that the doctor there seems to be okay with the two ultrasounds and you dont have to lie to her. seems like a very easy going doctor that understands that pregnant moms want to see their babies! sometimes i get upset that here i only get one ultrasound, but at the same time i think its good. the only reason they do more is if things arent going right. so, knock on wood that i will only have to have one and there wont be any complications throughout this thing! :) that will be so special to have your mom there! i bet shes really excited to share that moment with her little girl. i know my mom would want to be at the scan if she was here too. and she would be crying. and i probably would be crying. and DH and my dad would probably be looking at us like we were crazy. this way itll just be me crying and DH looking at me like im crazy. lol

wow...a single mess up is one thing. not good, but it happens. but for someone to do it over and over and then fight about how its not the right way...thats just scary. especailly when it comes to peoples health! :-/

i know, i am going to be wanting to do wittups like the first day out of labor! im sure i wont be able too but the flabby belly sure isnt something ill be wanting to keep around for very long! eeek!

yea my mom gets so excited and she reads them to my dad. they are both so silly excited over the baby. this week the baby is the size of a naval orange this week! i cant believe how big its getting

ahhh i hate those physical exams like that! i made DH leave for mine. its so uncomfortable. i mean, i used to get my yearly exam and it sucked, but it wasnt too bad really. this last time it was so uncomfortable though. i dont know if its because everything is shifting and growing in there or what, but i wanted it to be over as soon as it began! :-/ im really glad everything is measuring right though and the baby is healthy! congrats! :)


----------



## dizzy65

Yeah he pretty much has to be okay with it haha i didnt really give him a choice i told him what im doing and say thats that pretty much.. i want as many ultra-sounds as i can have.. i think i only get the too thou. Im not high risk so they wont need to do to many scans. i think i wont even see the doctors at the normal hospital after April until im about 35-36 weeks just for a normal check up and by that time ill have a huge tummy haha. Im doing all my prenatial visits and stuff in the town i grew up in.. its been okay so far.. i am kinda happy cause at my next prenatial visit around the 22nd or 23rd of april, i will get a substitute doctor which makes me happy as i really dont like the one i have now.. he is such a pain. I am kind of happy my mom gets to be at the ultra sound she will enjoy that i think.. she sounds to be really excited to see the baby on tuesday.. i am not going to cry.. i almost did the first time thou haha

Yeah i know it is totally messed up.. she needs to reitre or something.. so cranky i really hate having to deal with some one like that..

I know what you mean haha.. i think we arent supposed to exersize or anything like that until after at least the first week. i guess its something to ask the doctor about.

Wow your baby is getting so big now.. Just 5 more weeks and you will be half way already that is so crazy.. seems like just yesterday you were only 12 weeks and now you are just about halfway!

Thanks! it is so very uncomfortable having exams like that i hate it.. especially when a guy doctor does it and the nurse was in there and stuff.. it was very uncomfortable i wanted them to stop doing it as it felt very weird. But it all worked out okay.. and we only have to do that once threw out the pregnancy or so the doctor said :) it made me so happy thou to hear babies heart beat that was the 3rd time i got to hear it :cloud9: I talked to my doctor about prenatial classes and he told me i dont need to do it until icome back.. and then last class i have is the day before i am due.. ah thats going to suck so bad.. but it will all be worth it.. i cant wait to start doing that.


----------



## QueSeraSera

that pretty crazy that after this you wont be back at the big hospital until almost the end of the pregnancy. but its good that youll be getting to spend time with your family and everything too. i think it will be great that your mom will be there with you, im sure it will mean a lot to her to be involved in the ultrasound and be able to see the LO. i dont know that i can be sure i wont cry though like you are...im too emotional lately that it seems like just about anything cute or sad or really just anything can make me about cry! lol. its so weird too because ive never been much of a crier before this...totally strange. 

yea i think we are supposed to take it easy for awhile. and im sure if anything tears or if we have to have stitches we wont be wanting to do anything for quite awhile! bplus i heard somewhere that the bleeding lasts for several weeks...and its never fun to exercise when dealing with that. even when it was just my period i hated exercising when i had it.

i know! it really is going by pretty fast. i have a checkup this wednesday and then after that the next time i go to the doctor will be for the ultrasound! hooray! and then the time after that i'll be at the viable stage...its all starting to speed up and im okay with that! lol

yea my exam was a woman and a nurse was there so it wasnt quite as bad. but when i used to get my yearly exams back home it was a male doctor and it was always such an uncomfortable thing. but i suppose during labor theres gonna be a lot of that too....checking how dialated and everything. by then we probably wont care though well be so ready to have the babies already! the heartbeat thing is cool...youve heard it a lot already! i bet its always so reassuring! :) that seems crazy that one of your classes isnt until the day before youre due. guess you wont be making that one if youre early at all! lol


----------



## dizzy65

Yes its okay though.. the big hospital makes me really uncomfortable because they have people running around every where.. Babies being born, they have the ICU and the ER in there.. and people dieing and everything i really hate being in there. it makes me feel so sad and scared all at the same time.. I think ill have a better feeling over it thou when im actaully in there having my own baby.. Haha its going to be so hard to stay in the hospital for 48 hours thou that makes me uncomfortable just thinking about it! I am glad my mom gets to make it to at least one of my Ultra-sounds she is pretty happy about it too. She keeps talking about it and stuff. I dont no if my dad will be going as well.. But if there is no parking at the hospital probably not. they have such a small parkade there. and When my ultra-sound is. is also Visiting hours so there will be less parking. Ah yes ive been crying a lot to at like everything it is insane! And it is such a remarkable feeling when you get to see the little one bouncing along on the screen.. 

Yeah thats for sure.. Ive herd of the heavey bleeding thing too after the birth for weeks. I am so nervous about that because i get sick even when i have my period to see that flow of blood it is so grose.. I guess its good that i have a good supply of pads and stuff so that after i give birth i will have stuff to use for a while.. Hopefully its not too bad thou.. ahh its goina suck to bad.. If thats the case i think working out or anything like that is totally out of the question for the first month haha.

Wow it is going by so fast.. I was just thinking about it.. And Im already over half way threw my 17th week.. Than soon it will be my ultra-sound at 18 weeks.. then it will be my other ultra-sound at 20 weeks than we will be back when im around 23 weeks, than it will be my next prenatial check up and i get to hear heart beat again, than i will be viable... it is so insane!

I never even thought about how uncomfortable labour is going to be with people looking down there all the time haha. Im sure you are right thou by that stage it will really be like i dont care just want this baby out of there. I have herd the heart beat 3 times already it is so amazing to be able to hear it and each time is so special.. it is great comfort to be able to hear the little ones strong heart beat :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know how you feel! the big hospitals make me really nervous as well. if it werent for the health of the baby and keeping the pregnancy healthy i would try to avoid the hospital at all costs. luckily the one i go to is set u in such a way that i can go through a door and immediately be by the OB ward. i dont have to go by any of the emergency or anything, which are the areas that really make me sad and nervous. im already nervous about the 48 hour stay too...i usually like to get in and out as soon as possible. im gonna make everyone send me flowers to i can make my room all pretty and happy while i have to stay there. lol

i bet your mom is excited to be a part of it! that would be cool if your dad could come too, but i understand about the parking. its horrible at our hospital too. you have to show up about 45 minutes early to be able to find a spot, and then its usually so far away that its a really long walk to the entrance. bleh! after 30 weeks i get a pass for special pregnant women parking that is near the door. i cant wait for that!

yea...i get grossed out on my period too. and i know this is going to be so much worse. i havent used pads in years, but it seems like im really gonna have to stock up on them for after the baby comes! and i know for sure there wont be any exercising until that is all over. :-/

yea youre already almost 18 weeks! and your ultrasound is this week! hooray! then everything is going to come so close together with the next ultrasound and 20 weeks and viability. this is are ally exciting stage of the pregnancy im sure :)

part of me is nervous about having so many people down there during the labor, but when its the time im sure we wont care how many people are there just as long as theyre helping the baby come out safely :) i love hearing the heartbeat. we get to on wednesday again at my checkup. i hope this time she tells me the rate, last time the bean wouldnt stay still long enough for her to get the heartrate. hopefully this time s/he will be more cooperative!


----------



## dizzy65

Ah your so lucky. At our big hospital there is no way to avoid emergancy.. you have to take the elevator down to the emergancy floor (unless your lucky enough to get a parking spot on level 1a) than once you get down there, you have togo right threw to the other elevators that go directly into the hospital.. so we get to see the people in there waiting to get tended to by the emergancy staff. It makes me uncomfortable because they always talk about the pregnant peope they see when we come down there haha. I think actaully where i have my ultra-sound is on the emergancy floor its in xray.. So we will see ;) 

Ah yes i cant wait for the special pregnant women parking thing too.. it will be way better haha. My mom is really happy to be a part of it.. i dont think my dad is into it that much thou he is just like I will go drive around the city until you guys are done. Plus parking rates in the parkade are so outradgeous for like 15 mins its 50 cents so its kind of crazy.. 

haha yep thats for sure.. Ill probably end up having to buy more if it is a really long and heavy bleed.. I will make sure OH stays as far away from me as possibal.. There will be no exersize for a while with dealing with baby and that. 

Ah im so excited. 2 more days tell im 18 weeks and 2 more days until my ultra-sound (and im so happy the ultra-sound pics here are free) yay! than 2 weeks until my 20 week ultra sound than 4 weeks tell im viable then 3 weeks after that it will be third tri.. mapping it out like this seems it will go by fast :)

Thats for sure.. i am really nervous about having so many people look down there too it seems like it would be very awkward but it is in best interst of baby. Ah it is so amazing to hear the heart beat and all that.. I know what you mean the first 2 times we didnt get to know the heart rate either they just never told us ;) hopefully you will get a good reading this time thou


----------



## QueSeraSera

i cant blame you for getting a little creeped out having to walk through the emergency room. im really glad that the hospital i go to is setup the way it is. you actually only go through emergency if you are needing to go to emergency. there are like 4 different entrances depending on where youre going exactly. can be confusing, but kinda nice. :) that sucks that parking is expensive. here it is at a lot of hospitals, but the military one doesnt charge unless you do valet. the one i used to go to before i got married though was downtown and parking was $4/hour...really made you upset when you were having to sit in emergency for 3 hours to see a doctor! 

i agree! DH will not be coming near me while the bleeding is stil going on. probably not for a little bit after the labor anyway...im pretty sure ill want some time to rest and recover before any kind of sex takes place. not to mention that the baby will be up all night probably anyway! 

it makes it all seem so much closer and more manageable when you break it up into like 3 week chunks like that. everything is coming so close together now that the time is bound to start flying by!

yea im relly hoping that the baby decides to be more cooperative this week when we go in. last time s/he was doing sommersaults, and hopefully this time s/he will just be chilling out so that the doctor can get a good count. :)


----------



## dizzy65

Ah that is so lucky that there is a whole bunch of differant enterances... i wish our hospital was set up like that. I really hate the parking there, in the one i went to in albera, it was $1 for the whole day which is really good. The one here if you dont pay your parking you cant get out of the parkade which is really lame.. you get your ticket at the top find your parking space then if you dont have enough money to get out you have to wait tell some one can come rescue you lol you never know how much its goina cost when you go in for emergancy appointments.. Is the hospital there at the military, where you are giving birth?

Haha yep thats for sure. sex will defantly be on hold after baby is here, if not because i am still so sore and need recovering, but because baby will be sharing out bedroom fora little while and im not doing that in front of baby!

Thats for sure.. i think things seem to be going by so much better and faster now because all the dangers and scares of first tri are behind us :)

haha it is so cute when they do that. When i went to hear babies heart beat (the only time OH was with me) the baby was running away and everything, but when i went in by my self again it stayed still and we got a good reading haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

$1 for the whole day would be awesome! i love the military one because its free parking. but its the only full service hospital that the military has here, and the only place that has OB/GYN and Labor&Delivery services. So every pregnant woman on the island that is either in or married to the military goes there. the way its set up is that each base (and theres about 12 or so on the island) has a clinic, but the major stuff has to be done at the hospital. luckily the base we live on is pretty close to the hospital so its not that much of a pain...when DHs ex was preggo they lived on the other side of the island and had to drive about 30 miles in traffic each time she had an appointment. 30 miles in traffic can take well over an hour or and hour and a half. but the hospital can be very busy to say the least. there isnt that much parking, but at least its free! most parking for military services is free. before i got married and i had to do everything in the civilian world i paid for parking everywhere. here in hawaii there isnt a lot of land, and its very populated, and so parking is rare...and expensive. in my building i work in the parking a $4/half hr! needless to say that i take the bus. at school its $7/day. ahhh...you can spend so much money on parking. and all of the lots are set up where you get your ticket before you go in and have to pay to leave...or if its a flat rate you pay in full before you can even go into the lot. no skipping out of paying here at all! bleh.

true! im pretty sure we are going to have a bassinet in our room for the first few months as well when the baby is getting up several times during the night. it will just make it easier. and no way could i have sex with the baby sleeping right there. i know theyre too young to know, but its just weird. i still feel weird about having sex when my stepson is in the other room...always so scared hes gonna wake up and walk in. lol

your ultrasound is today right!? ahhh i cant wait to see the pictures! :) now only tow more weeks until 20 weeks and the next ultrasound. and then 4 til vialbility. then youre practically finished! :)

they sure are playful little things when were trying to hear their heartbeat! im really hoping that tomorrow the little bubba decides not to be an acrobat and just sit still for a few moments so its not so difficult to find the heartbeat this time! i can already see by the way its acting in the womb that at about 1.5 years old im gonna be running all over the house with this one! ;)


----------



## dizzy65

ah you are so lucky that its free. parking can be quite pricy thats why iam totally okay with taking the bus and stuff (if im in the city) rather than forking out that much for parking !!

Haha i know what you mean. it feels very weird to do that when there is a baby there right beside you. i feel the same about OH's siblings when OH and i are having sex i dont want them walking in on us. that would be horribal.. So i guess my OH will just have to suffer with it :)

Yes my ultra-sound was today.. and omg the baby has gotten so big it is.. it is so amazing. we saw everything the little legs and the little hands. they did all the measurements they needed to and made sure baby had all the parts it should have which the baby did which was really good. it kept kicking me threw out the whole thing it was so funny. and when they went to do face shots the baby put its hands in front of its face like "leave me alone" haha it was so adoribal. the baby looked like it was trying to escape as it was kicking really hard on the side of the uterus like thats it no more pictures lol. we saw its eyes and nose too i loved that. we even got to see the heart beat. The lady kept asking if i was okay as i kept figiting and my responce to it was i just really have to pee. but my real excuse was i wanted to see the screen as while they were doing measurements it was faced away from me i wanted to see baby so bad. i was so happy that the ultra-sound pics didnt cost a single thing :)

I hope that your baby stays still so you can get a good reading on it.. that will be great for you guys.


----------



## dizzy65

here are my ultra-sound pics:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 1









baby 1.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 1









My beautiful bub.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea when parking costs a lot its so worth it to take public tranport places. i refuse to drive to work, it would cost nearly half my days pay just to afford to park down there for the day!

yea DH im sure will try to convince me that sex is fine with the baby in the room. he'll probably say weve been having sex the whole time while s/hes in my belly so whats the difference. lol. but i will keep my ground and hold him off til the baby is in its own room. ;)

aww that is so cool! i love that the LO was trying to get away! already not liking having pictures taken. im sure once its out here in the real world though it will get use to that! lots of pictures are gonna be taken! ;) the pictures are so cute and i cant believe how well you can see the definition in the face and everything. i love that you can see the little fists too. awwww....adorable! you must be on cloud nine right now for sure! im glad everything is healthy and on track too. oh btw im totally going to be doing the same thing...trying to see the screen the whole time. ill just blame it on really having to pee too ;)

congrats again on a great scan! and on reaching 18 weeks today! almost halfway there!! :D


----------



## dizzy65

ah thats insane.. thats almost robbery making you pay that much for parking. really that is so expensive!!

I think my OH will do the same thing. say its all okay as we have been having sex this whole time in front of baby.. but i will just have to smack him and tell him no not tell baby has its own room. plus he will be working 50% of the time any way so hopefully he wont miss it too much... its too bad if he does tho :haha: 

Thanks the ultra-sound pictures turned out so great im so proud of them.. my little one was being so funny just running away and putting its hand up and everything like that. i love it when they do stuff like that.. It was kicking me pretty intensly and the lady and my mom were both like can you feel that, and i laughed and said no not really. but right where it was kicking was were ive been feeling it lately so that all makes since ahh it was so amazing seeing baby. just 2 more weeks tell i can see it again :cloud9: i am so happy i got to see it again, i had a trainee nurse in there too and they were both super nice.

Thanks im so excited to be 18 weeks now justabout half way. the baby is now the size of a bell peper. wow so big haha. my mom was like woa that baby has a big head i was like dont remind me lol


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea it really is robbery! the cost of most things here in hawaii is outrageous. they try to get money out of you wherever they can. 

i can just imagine that we are both going to be so tired and worn out from taking care of the new baby, both of us probably wont even think about sex for the first couple of months until everything settles down. i think that they recommend you dont start having sex until 6 or 8 weeks after labor anyway...hopefully around that time the baby will be sleeping better in the nights and might be in its own room by then. but well see! lol

it does sound like your baby was being a little rascal in there! that is too cute though. i bet your OH is very excited for the next scan so that he can be there too. but im sure your mom was glad to be a part of this one for sure. thats so funny what she said about the head being big! hehe. i wouldnt want to hear that either...just remind you of where it has to come out of later on! :-/ that cool that you got good nurses and they were nice. i wouldnt want to be going in to see my baby all excited like and end up with a bitchy nurse...what a downer that would be! 

thats amazing...a bell pepper! those are pretty big. your baby is on a growth spurt! haha.


----------



## dizzy65

ah i guess thats what you get from living in a tourist place.. Im glad i dont live in a really heavily populated place they try and squeeze every dime they possibaly can out of you! it is totally insane.. I dont even think there is pay parking here, i think thats just in the cities. And some parking spots are defantly not worth the money!

Yes that is true.. OMG it would be so horribal if we gave in and had sex with our OH's like 4 weeks after and got pregnant again that would be so bad.. i want my kids close in age but that is just totally crazy haha. I've herd of that happening to people. i couldn't imagin my self in that possition. of couse i would be happy about it after i got used to the idea.. but man that would be so insane. 

Haha yep baby is defantly going to be a little hand ful when its out. ahh its so annoying when people think they are trying to make you feel better but tell you stuff like that and it makes you want to cry lol.. It's like ah i dont really want to hear it.. like my FIL was talking to us about MIL in labour and stuff and he was terrifing me to death i was like ok ok no more cheering me up lol

haha i know its goina be soo huge pretty soon


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea thats definitely the truth! this is definitely a tourist spot, and the tourists are willing to pay for things because theyre on vacation. but it ends up hurting those who live here permanently and have to pay for silly things all the time. i wish the bus system here was more reliable, i would take it everywhere just to avoid having to find and then pay for parking...such a headache.

yea i think it is actually not very good for our bodies to get pregnant that quickly after labor. i think it has something to do with everything returning to normal and the cycles working themselves out again before youre to try to get pregnant again. but also labor is pretty traumatic to "those" parts...and sex could end up making it worse. we have to be strong! plus having two kids under the age of two would be tough for sure! 

yea im getting to the point where i dont want to hear anymore horror stories about pregnancy and labor. it really doesnt help at all and it just scares the hell out of me! lol. i want to hear happy stories, even if theyre just lies! haha. something more comforting for sure. ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

ahhh...i hit reply too soon! eeek!

i meant to add that the doctors appointment went great and she was able to hear the heartbeat right away...no scary searching this time! lol. and the baby must have just been relaxing because it stayed in one place the whole time. she said everything sounded good and that i was measuring just right for my EDD. so now i just have to wait for the ultrasound in 4 weeks. if everything is okay with that i wont see my doc again until 24 weeks! seems like so far away. but i guess thats good cause it means that everything is going well :)


----------



## dizzy65

I hate big tourist traps like that it makes living in those places horribal.. makes me really feel for places like las vegas or something like that icouldnt even imagin what those people have to go threw! Where i live is very touristy too, or where my parents live i should say..we have great water falls and all that, in the summer time the population of the town just bout doubles as there are so many people from all around that want to come.. it makes living there in the summer just about unbearable.. Lots of the tourists are just rude and annoying and the gas price jumps up too so it is way expensive. and everything else, gets bad.. More expensive and such.. Hawaii must be so much worse too when they have there big tourist season.

i would imagin not. Have to give the body at least some time to recover before starting it all over again.. I cant even imagin how much pain we are going to be in after labour i dont think im ever wana go near my OH for the firt month any way from what ive been hearing.. especially if there is a tear or something and im all stitched up.. im sure OH will be able to understand that.. I hope so any way lol.. Having 2 kids under the age of 2 would be so bad. they would be like not even a year apart lol that would suck.

haha i know what you mean.. i am so sick and tired of people telling me how much pain im going to be in and stuff, and then they add, but its a good pain.. its like i wana plug my ears like a little kid hearing something i dont want to hear haha.

Ahh congrats that is so exciting getting to hear the heart beat right away, then you no everythings fine and you have real reasurance. You must be getting so excited that there is only 4 weeks until your ultra-sound.. Im sure it wont feel like that far away once the time is there, once you hit 24 weeks you will be like woa were did the time go.. haha thats what im thinking right now at being 18+2 im like whoa it seems to be just flying by seems only yesterday i got my :bfp: did they happen to tell you what the babies heart beat was?

Okay so this is like really grose lol.. Last night i went to bed and woke up for the bathroom break, i went to the bathroom and noticed my shirt was wet i thought that it was just water or what ever, then this morning it didnt dry properly or what ever it was crusty haha, i relized i had been lactating :dohh: i was like "eww" haha i didnt think this started tell have 20 weeks.......

Congrats on hitting 16 weeks you must be really excited :) just 4 more weeks tell your 20 weeks and 8 more tell your viable :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea the tourism thing is pretty out of control. we hardly ever go to the touristy areas because everything is so much more expensive. i used to live in waikiki and everything like food and gas and rent and all was like double what it is living outside of the tourist zone. but its expensive everywhere really...just a little better outside of the central tourist area. i really dont understand how people cen afford to live here like buy houses here and everything...you pay $500,000 for a tiny 2 bedroom house in a bad part of town here. its crazy

yea i imagine it would not be pleasant at all and we wont be wanting to do that for awhile. the boys will just have to learn to live with it...its our bodies and they will have been through enough pain already! theyll need a break. lol. and the two kids that close together thing...man, that seems like it would be rough.

haha! im exactly that way! now anyone starts to tell me something about pregnancy or labor i immediately cut them off to ask if its a good story or a bad story...if its bad i just dont want to hear it! only the good things are necessary right now.. lol

yea i was so glad she found it right away and it wasnt that scary waiting like before when she had troubles. she didnt tell me the heartrate though! argh! she didnt have that part of the machine hooked up. bleh. but she said they would tell me at the ultrasound...not much good that will do though...i wanted to use the heart rate for one of those gender predictors. i know its not accurate, but was just curious. oh well, ill just wait for the scan and ill know the gender then. 4 weeks is going to go by so fast because its nearing the end of school and things are getting busy there and at work. it will be here before i know it! it does really seem like everything is speeding up though. :)

wow! i didnt think the leaking thing was supposed to happen until the last couple of months! thats completely crazy and probably would have scared me a bit. lol. but i guess its a good sign that youre developing everything properly and all that. i wonder if there is anything you can do about that...like wearing something special to keep it under control or anything. now ill be on the lookout for that to happen in the next few weeks! 

thanks! 16 weeks is exciting and were up to the avocado stage! so big...getting scarier and scarier with how much its growing! lol


----------



## dizzy65

wow thats totally insane! up where OH is working, it is the same, it is really expensive for like a basement suite we paid $1600 a month for rent it was out ragious.. and it was a one bed room with the bathroom inside the bed room and tiny kitchen unit combined with the living room and a short hallway with a washer and drier in it.. talk about being too pricey.. Everything there is so expensive and if you want to live in the good parts of town it is way more expensive.. ahh i hate that. I hate how they can just charge up rent like that.. so not fair and so not nice!! hawaii seems to be really expensive. ah Wikiki is the part on tv they always talk about i could imagin how much it must cost to live there. Thats where Dog the bounty hunter, hunts haha..

Haha yeah no doubt.. they can do with out the sex in our comfort.. we just have to tell them, do you want another one of these? lol than maybe they will leave us alone :haha:

Lol no doubt i feel like saying that some times.. i just stop payingattention when some one wants to tell me something bad about labour and stuff. its like why are you telling me this do you relise i am giving birth in less than 6 months!

haha thats why i wanted to no my babies heart rate too. . I hate when they dont tell you.. i guess the main thing i kept asking them was, does it sound healthy and stuff like that. which they always said yes :) That must of made you so happy when they found it and you could hear your baby properly :) ooh right you guys are finding out the gender that will be great for you to be able to either by little pink thigs or little blue things :) i some what wish we were goina find out the gender but we have decided against it ..

For leakage we can use breast pads which i will be wearing to bed now that i know im having breast issues already.. so keep an eye out for these. my breasts are bad right now its like i can't touch them or like lean on them or anything with out stuff squirting out lol it is really not nice.. i told OH last night and he just laughed as i was in tears i was like "its not funny" but his answer was "but this means soon you'll have really big boobs" lol i just wanted to smack him. 

Lol i know with each week i move up i keep saying to my self well now theres no way to get it out of me that is going to be non painful eek so nervous..

OH got to feel the baby kick tonight for the first time :happydance:


----------



## QueSeraSera

places are insane lately...i dont know how anyone affords to live anywhere nowadays! when i lived in waikiki we paid $2500/mo for a small 2 bedroom...and we had three girls living there. totally wasnt enough room but we had to do it so we could afford it! no we live on base and out of the center of town and we pay $2100/mo but we have a 3 bedroom home with a proper backyard and everything. so its much more worth it. still a lot of money though...bleh

haha! i kinda wonder if DH wont be staying away for awhile anyway just to make sure i dont get pregnant again. i heard that the first 5 or 6 months after you give birth youre really fertile and getting pregnant again is pretty easy. eeek! im pretty sure ill need quite a bit more time than that before i start thinking about another one!

yea i dont know what it is about being pregnant that makes people want to tell ou horror stories about labor. its like, we are the last people that want to hear those stories right now! lol

yea she keeps saying that its a good strong heartbeat, and so thats good enough for me. i dont really know much about heartrates for babies, so even if she did tell me it really wouldnt have meant much to me...i wouldnt know if thats good or bad. so her saying its strong is more comforting. yes i cant wait to find out if its a boy or a girl! we went to a bbq for DHs work today and there was a newborn boy there...oh my gosh he was so cute. he was literally like a few days old and so tiny and adorable. man i cant wait until september when i can finally meet my own baby! lol

eeek! im nervous about the leaking thing about at least theres things out there to help keep it under control or at least soak it all up! thats such a typical boy thing to say about your boobs getting bigger! haha...thats all DH is fascinated with lately too. they seriously can only think about sex and boobs, im pretty sure. ;)

ahhh thats so exciting to feel a real, good kick out of the baby! youll probably be feeling it more and more often now too! awww! soon your OH will be able to feel it too :)


----------



## dizzy65

ah that is totally crazy for rent.. i couldnt imagin. OH has a good paying job and even that for us on rent is a little bit of a steep slope lol.. i couldnt imagin.. we want to buy a house soon and morgage payments here where we are thinking about moving are pretty cheap.. its in a small town thats not in a city or anything like that so everything is a lot more cheaper and everything like that which is good. OH wants to live in a small town but id rather live in a city i like to have the option of going places if i really wanted to and what not. as i dont drive.. it sucks living in small areas..

Ahh i herd that too.. i was talking to my dad the other day and he said "you do relise that most people get pregnant within the first year after there first baby is born" i just looked at him i was in shock lol.. I dont want to get pregnant too soon.. it will probably take me a year to get over the trama of the birth lol.. plus i want to be able to enjoy my child with out being pregnant and bitchy lol.. so i want to wait tell at least the kid is a year old to start to try for a nother one.

Lol i know its like they see we are pregnant so feel we should know all the bad things about this.. but before we get pregnant they dont find its necessary to talk about this kind of thing at all!

That must be really reasurring to hear her keep saying that the baby has a healthy strong heart beat in the end thats all that really matters that its perfect.. like the doctor told me today that everything for my pregnancy so far is perfect (my uterus size and my blood pressure and babies heart beat) so that makes me really happy. Ahh i know what you mean, i saw my friends baby today and he was the cutiest thing i was like "aww i cant wait tell i can meet mine" we will be so happy when that day finally comes that we both can see our babies and not just think about them any more. to actaully hold them ;)

Ahh yes such a typical guy thing to just be worried about how big the boobies are and everything like that. i told OH i dont think mine have grown that much and he told me other wise haha. I guess he pays more attention to that sort of thing that i do :haha: I notice the only stretch marks ihave thou are annoying and purple and are on my boobs so maybe they are growing more than i think lol. 

haha yeah it scared me when OH got to feel it he was holding my tummy than all of a sudden the baby kicked really hard and i jumped i was like "omg did you feel that" and he was like "yes sort of " haha i cant wait tell the kicks come like that all the time they are so exciting and neat to feel.. i can feel kicks most times of the day now. but mostly when im sitting down or standing still.. it felt like the baby was hitting and/or punching me in the crotch today it was getting painful lol


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i know what you mean about rent...sometimes i get so frustrated thinking how much money were putting toward rent every month. but we dont want to live here in hawaii for the rest of our lives, so we arent really in the housing market at all. but it would be nice to put our money toward something we owned instead of just renting. i like to live in big cities though, and so i think we are going to have the expense issue anywhere we go that is a big city. both DH and i are from small towns, he wouldnt mind living in one, but i like the city life. but for now where we live is up to the military, so not something we really have to think about for awhile. but buying a house would be exciting! is that something youre thinking about doing before the baby comes? or after sometime? i guess if you did it before it would have to be soon as you probably dont want to be doing much moving when youre getting bigger. 

that what my mom said too! im like, we are using major birth control for like at least a year after the baby is born. i think i will also need some time to forget about labor and how much it hurt. plus i want time to dedicate to each baby and having them too close together could detract from that. so i agree, a year minimum! i think the boys will agree with us too when they realize how much work a baby is going to be. lol

yea hearing the good info from the nurse is really reassuing. i know things can still happen, but i feel so much more comfortable knowing that all indications say that the baby is strong and growing up healthy. seeing the baby at the bbq last night was making me want to meet the baby so bad! its going to be hear so fast and well be the ones at the bbqs with our newborns and everyone wanting to meet the baby. i cant wait for that!

i said the same thing about how i thought my boobs hadnt grown that much and DH said i was wrong. they are so silly being able to tell things like that. but i guess they pay more attention to those parts ;) i bet stretch marks there would be painful. actually i cant really remember what stretch marks feel like rather than just itchy. i havent gotten any yet *knock on wood* and im so not looking forward to them at all!

i bet those big kicks are scary at first, especially cause youre not really expecting them. its very cool though that the baby is getting big enough and strong enough that you can feel the kicks so clearly. i think thats a good indication that youre pretty far along in the pregnancy already now that youre to the kicking point! :)


----------



## dizzy65

we are hoping to buy a house after the baby is hear.. i think after OH is out of school than we will be looking for places. Im not into renting well we both arent really, i dont want to live in a small town would rather live in a city but OH used to live in a city then moved to a small town and much prefered living in a small town apose to the city life.. He is more laid back.. i loved livingwhere i could just go down to like walmart or what ever when ever i wanted something or needed something :) Renting prices in most cities are totally out ragious thou.. I hope we dont have to live here at OH's dads place for too long.. as His dads GF is always here and i dont like her to much.

Haha yeah no doubt.. Or the best birth control (no sex at all) :haha: yeah right like that would really work lol. I am the same i want some time with my one baby before i have another one. that is totally crazy that we are more fertile after we have our baby it kind of sucks too. Some people try and try for a baby then they get pregnant, just to get pregnant again like 2 months later that would be insane. I want to have time to get over the trama of labour. let my boyd get back to normal lol.. I kind of dont like the fact of loosing all the weight just to go and get big again.. But when the time is right it will be worth it :)

Ahh i totally know how you feel.. seeing little babies are so adoribal, i keep thinking "i wonder what mine is going to look like" i really cant wait to see what my baby is like :) only 150 more days tell im due now :) it is great to have the reasurance from the doctor that everything is going great.. I think now is just the time we can actaully start injoying our pregnancies as we are out of first tri and all of the worries of mmc and mc are all gone. now we've herd our LO's heart beats and soon you will get to see your baby and i have seen mine already it just makes it all so much more real. 

Stretch marks are just really itchy thats all ive noticed about them.. i hate them so much.. guys are normally like that lol they know more about our growing parts than we do.. Its funny OH told me "looks like baby is growing good" and i looked at him and was like "ah so you think im fat!" and i like almost yelled at him lol ah good old hormones lol he was like "know you and baby are just healthy how come everything i say now a days gets turned into me calling you fat" :haha: ... it is true thou usually when he comments on the baby i ask him if he is calling me fat lol

They are scarey but at the same time very magical and i treasure each and every one of them that ifeel.. there are some people that would love to be going threw this right now that will never have the chance.. It is a great feeling to know ive made it into the stage where baby is kicking and movingaround and stuff i love it :) best feeling in the world.. i cant wait tell iget the ones that makes my whole tummy move tho that will be totally amazing


----------



## QueSeraSera

i cant blame you for wanting to get out of OHs dads place if you dont like his gf. that always makes things so uncomfortable...youre living somewhere but you have to deal with people you dont like all the time. its a good incentive to save and move out! haha. i know i couldnt do it...im so used to my own space and doing my own thing. even when i used to go back to stay with my parents for a couple months in the summer before i was married i didnt really like it. i liked visiting with them, but it was like their house and their rules...felt like i was in high school again. lol. but it is probably best to wait until your PH is out of school and not get into something like a mortgage until school is done and over with. 

ahhh i know that the no sex thing wont be a possibility. its gonna be hard enough to wait the 4-6 weeks we are supposed to. it bad, but i dont really deal with the no sex thing well. im almost as bad as a boy about that! haha. and i wont go back on the pill...it made me so bitchy and made me gain like 15 lbs! argh. so i guess the good ol fashioned condoms is what well be investing in! lol. i wondered about women who try to get pregnant forever if they try really hard after they have the baby because theyre more fertile...i think if i were in that position i might just because you know if you wait that its going to get harder and harder to get pregnant again. tough choice though cause you do just want to spend time with your baby too. 

thats one of the things i look forward to the most of first meeting the baby...seeing whos eyes and ears and lips s/he got. i think it will be the most amazing thing to see them for the first time. right now we only can imagine what they look like, but seeing them in person well truly see how beautiful they are :) i noticed you were at 150 days left! it seems like we were just celebrating that you had gotten under 200 days to go! soon youll be in double digits!! :)

haha! im the same way. everything is about my weight lately, and not from DH but from me. when he rubs my belly im always like "stop shaking my fat!" lol. i think im getting more and more uncomfortable with my weight gain. lol. but i know its all worth it for the baby and most of it will be gone with labor anyway...so long as i can keep eating healthy and keep it under control. 

i cant wait for the first real kicks. i am still getting flutters and little popping feelings, but nothing big. i think DH wishes it would hurry up too and get to the point where he could feel it. he always tries to feel anything, but its just not to that point yet. lol


----------



## dizzy65

It is really hard to live with some one you dont preticularly care for.. I had an arugment with OH that i dont want her helping me out with baby if we have to stay here longer than planned.. And he said "shes going to help you out no matter what you say" than i just looked at him and told him if that was the case im packing mine and babies things up and going to stay with my parents tell she leaves me alone haha.. She makes me mad and i dont want to be all mad and frusterated around my baby thats not very healthy.. I know what you mean i like having my own space too, i also get a long with my parents a whole lot better when im not living or staying with them.. 

haha i am the same way.. But right now as it is, i dont feel comfortable with my self to let OH see me naked so i usually tell him he has to have the lights off lol.. I know ive only gained like 8 pounds but it looks like a lot of weight to me lol. OH always tells me im silly and stuff. I hope its not going to be as bad after the baby is here, ive seen some girls tummys that look pretty bad like with all that loose skin and what not, ah thats goina suck soo bad.. I know what you mean if it took me like3 years to get pregnant i might try again right after this one just so it wouldnt take as long.. But luckily thats not the case for me :) 

That is so true.. i cant wait tell than.. thats going to be awesome to see who he/she looks moe like , whose feauters it has and everything like that.. That will be one of the most exciting things ever i really cant wait.. Thanks hehe i know it seems like just yesterday we were talking about me being down in the 100's now im at 150 it is amazing how fast these things are going.. i cant wait tell im down to double digits thats a mile stone in its self too :) i also cant believe on tuesday im going to be 19 weeks pregnant that just amazes me as theweek after that i will be half way.. 

That is true a good way to look at it that its just a few more months and a good portion of it will be gone.. I hope i dont get stuck with a flappy tummy thou, i dont no what would be worse for me a flappy tummy or all that fat still there. I know i will be doing lots of work out after baby is here.. Just too keep this all under control haha. I am so sensitive about my tummy now to OH... My Mom told me i have a chubby face i was like oh great something else to obsess about lol.

You will soon get to feel the big kicks... they are so amazing when OH can feel them i love it so much. The baby doesnt move like that all the time thou , i read that if we aredoing lots of walking the baby gets rocked to sleepy anyway so if i am walking i wont feel the baby as much for if im sitting down relaxing. thats why the most common time to feel baby move is late at night when you are trying to sleep they are having a party haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i know what you mean on that one completely! im just really glad that MIL doesnt live close cause i know it would be major fighting between us. there are just some things she does that i would not tolerate around my baby. one is shes a huge smoker. which is fine, i used to smoke but i quit a couple years ago. but when she came out to see my stepson when he was small DH asked her to smoke outside and to change her shirt and wash her hands before picking up or touching my stepson. i dont think this is unfair...he didnt want tabacco snoke on the boy. but she wouldnt do it. and if it were me and my baby, there would be words said. i just wont stand for people doing whatever they want...its our baby and our rules. hopefully you and OH will just be able to find a place quickly after the LO arrives. or maybe your OH will just have a talk with her to let her know how its going to be. something to make it easier!

i hate for DH to see me naked these days. when i went to the doctor last week i had only gained like 3 pounds, but it feels like ive gotten so much bigger than that. i think its just because everything is shifting around. but even when he puts his hand on my belly i start getting self conscious like "is he thinking about how much bigger im getting?" but i know hes just doing it to be closer to the baby. its really hard to get used to though, this expanding belly thing. lol

i think the seeing the baby for the first time will be the most amazing part of it all. even with the 4d ultrasounds (which im not getting or anything) you still cant really see what they look like very clearly. it will be amazing to see them out here in the world for the first time! i can believe youre almost half way! its so crazy how much things are speeding up. yesterday DH and i went and registered because we found out that my mom is going to do a baby shower here in may, so we wanted everyone to have an idea of what we need and all that. but while in there i kept thinking how it seemed like only yesterday i was putting that off cause i hadnt made it to 12 weeks yet and was still int he danger zone. and now 12 weeks has come and gone over a month ago! so crazy

ahhh flabby tummies will go away with sittups. we just have to make sure that we keep eating healthy. if we dont, were just gonna get bigger and bigger even after the baby comes! eeek! awww...im sure you dont have a chubby face! nothing to worry about hun, everything will go back to normal soon enough once the baby arrives

i had heard the thing about them being rocked to sleep when were moving around and awake when were still. i guess once the kicks start coming we arent gonna be able to sleep at all at night cause thats when the babies will be up working on their soccer kicks! :-/ better get all the rest we can before that starts happening all the time! lol


----------



## dizzy65

Ah that doesnt seem un reasonable for your DH to ask that of your MIL.. i have bounderies like that to like both FIL and his GF smoke bad and i wont let the LO once its born out the garage where they smoke.. i cant stand it.. OH understands how i feel about it.. i dont have anything against smokers or anything as i used to smoke a long time ago.. its just i would rather not have that around baby... there has to be certain rules regarding that one would think :) 

Ah i totally know how you feel i smacked OH upside the Head yesterday as he was hugging me and said "woa babe i can hardly fit my arms around you now" lol i hope he was implying baby is healthy ... but still that sounded mean the way it came out lol and he just laughed. I hate when the doctors have to look at my tummy and stuff i know its good for the baby but they are like always pokin all over it and everything like that. and i always feel so self concious.

That is so crazy to think about that a month or so ago we were stressing we wernt going to make it to the safe zone and everything like that now we are having a good time and we are out of the miss carriage zone and everything it makes everything feel so muh better. . That is so cool you are going to have a baby shower than i bet you are pretty excited for that :) i know icant believe im just about half way either i was looking at it and was like woa tomorrow im going to be 19 weeks i cant believe it!

haha i know these are just side effects of the pregnancy.. if we keep working out and keep on it we shouldnt have flabby tummies or anything lovely like that after bub is hear :) 

Ah i know its going to be so crazy when the start kicking all the time we will be up all night as thats when the baby wants to play and stuff. they sleep most the time when we were up.. haha wish we would have the same sleeping schedule.. ah my little vampire baby haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

i didnt think so either...but she wouldnt do it. and he would keep asking her and she kept not doing it. but when i have more of a say in things with my own baby, there wont be any asking! there will be rules. lol. i mean, its not good for the baby. and theres no reason for it around the baby when it could hurt them. thankfully we wont have the fight often as she doesnt live close. 

ahh i hate when DH says something like that. i dont think he even realized that it comes off mean. yesterday we got a package and my mom had bought and sent me some maternity clothes she saw shopping and thought i would like. so i was trying them on and doing a fashion show to see how they looked and i came out with one on and DH was like "i like that one least. it could be more flattering, makes you look frumpy" i was just like what?! im not frumpy! im pregnant for christs sakes! so then he was backpedling about how i looked pregnant and not frumpy but that it was just a little too big and i would grow into it. bleh. now im going to be afraid to wear that shirt cause everyones gonna think i look frumpy :-/

i definitely think the baby shower will be fun. we can play silly games and hang out with my family and talk about the baby. its going to be a blast. :) plus it was fun to register too and look at all the cool baby stuff. and by then i will be 23 weeks...almost viable! woohoo! i cant believe how quickly that is all coming. i think once i finish my thesis and graduate the labor is going to be here before i know it. and graduation is only 6.5 weeks away! so crazy. 

i know i keep feeling these thumping feelings at night. they arent very strong but im pretty sure theyre little kicks. i keep thinking, man this baby is nocturnal! and when these get stronger theyre gonna keep me up all night long! its weird...im dreading the kicks keeping me up but i also cant wait for them to come so that i can feel the baby and DH can too

congrats on 19 weeks! 7 more days and youll be half way there! how big is baby this week?


----------



## dizzy65

Ah thats good that you wont have to fight with her very much. I have had some ins with FIL's gf.. She made me cry for like 3 hours the first night OH was back because i was telling her about everything ive had to go threw and the PAP test and all and she told me that everything ive done is wrong, and also told me getting more than one ultra-sound will damage the baby.. i didnt even know what to say but i found its none of her business to stick her nose in where it doesnt belong, OH said she was just trying to be helpful then i snapped at him and kicked him out of the room but he wouldnt leave lol.. I also told him i didnt want our baby calling her grandma.. but he said that as long as she is with his dad that the baby can call her grandma if it wants. im not happy about that at all.

That sounds mean.. to say to a pregnant women that they look frumpy. Guys i guess dont see the harm, they are just saying they're opinion but really, in my opinion they should keep it to there selves if they are going to say mean things lol. As some stuff OH says now wouldnt bother me if i wasnt really hormonal and cry and just about everything.. I am paranoid of what i wear now to even with my maternity clothes as i am afraid every one sees me as fat and not as pregnant with my bubs, also i hate people staring at me like they think im fat too lol.

Ah thats so amazing. Congrats on your graduation that will come up before you know it than you will have all the time in the world to do your baby stuff :) That will be great that you are able to have a baby shower like that. With your family and everything like that and when you are just about viable its like 2 celebrations mixed into one.. hehe than not long after that tell you are due.. ah so exciting.

I can already sort of feel the baby kicking at night its not very strong yet but strong enough it makes my belly vibrate it feels so weird when it wants to kick really hard. and now it's not like it kicks once and its done for the day it kicks like 5 times in a row then stops for a few mins and does it again it is so magical :)

Thanks :) i cant wait to me 20 weeks.. the baby is as big as a large heriloom tomato :) it is getting soo big now


----------



## QueSeraSera

that just makes no sense to have the baby call her grandma. shes not married to your FIL, so shes not even related to the family. so the baby should just be calling her by her name. i agree with you completely on this one! and what kind of an adult is she, telling you that youre doing everything wrong. first of all, everything youve done has been through the hospital and doctor ordered. they arent going to have you do things that will hurt the baby. the other thing is, and a lot of people dont realize this, the ultrasounds are not xrays. they are just harmless sound waves and 1 or 50, they arent going to hurt a baby. my ex sister in law was a nurse and gave herself an ultrasound every week to check on the baby and now my nephew is 8, healthy, and learning to play football. shes being silly. and she should keep her mouth shut about her opinions, especially when she knows shes talking to a pregnant, hormonal person. 

yea i didnt like it. i mean, he was talking about the shirt, but it would have been better if he just bit his tongue. i think most things he says are things i would normaly like to hear. i mean, usually i want his opinion about whether something is too loose or too tight, or if it looks good. but with all the hormones and self consciousness lately, everything he says seems like hes calling me fat. lol. i just say its the babys fat and the baby is going to take it all with him/her when the day finally comes :)

yea the graduation is going to be insane. im graduation with two degree, the same week is my birthday and a baby shower. so my family is out here for 6 days and were having three celebrations. lol. it should be a good time with all my family though, im happy theyre all gonna come out and be a part of it. i just cant wait for all the school stuff to be over with already! lol

wow thats so many kicks! thats awesome! i dont get that many yet, and mostly just at night. but hopefully in a couple weeks when im at the same stage as you ill be feeling them more and more. its crazy that its getting strong enough to actually vibrate your tummy! hehe. cute

wow! the baby just gets so big every week. i cant believe youre almost at 20! itll be here soon and then its all downhill from there! youll be over the halfway hurdle :)


----------



## dizzy65

I know it frusterates me that my OH wants my baby to call her grandma in my opinion bubs should just call her "hey you" or something like that because i dont even want to acosiate with such a women. Thanks that makes me feel so much better. she was just commenting on every little thing about the baby telling me i dont need to do so many tests to hear the heart and to stop worrying about my baby as its fine and stuff like that.. OH told me she doesnt no what shes talking about its been like 12 years since she has gone threw it and stuff but that still doesnt mean she needs to stick her nose in my business and it really hurts. Plus she really needs to butt out if she doesnt want to know what i have to say or is going to be mean about it she should just stay out of it. Plus i am getting so sick and tired of her telling me stories from her pregnancy telling me about her complications saying that that stuff will or can happen to me too. it really scares me. and shes treating me like im not ready for a baby that im not old enough for a baby and when she had her first she was 18.. err some people i tell ya.

lol yes that is true that baby will take most of the tummy with them when they leave hehe.. Its funny OH was like touching my tummy and stuff commenting on how big ive gotten and the baby and stuff so i rubbed his belly and i said "Hun i think your pregnant" haha it was so funny. I think guys dont realise how self concious we can be in these months as we are gaining weight we arent used to and everything like that. Plus hormones kind of make us go a little nuts any way.. i think its only expected well they should expect it any way lol

Wow there is going to be lots of celebrations that is going to be great for you! will be so fun to have your family around and its great they can make it for your grad.. You are going to have a really impressive resume when you are done with all of this.. It must feel really great. Your DH must be really proud of you.. You are going to be crazy busy when your family is down but you will have a blast.. and will sleep probably for like a week after they have left lol.. Injoy it you will only graduate once from collage unless you are planning to go back after :) thats crazy its so close to your birthday as well. 

Soon you will be able to feel your baby all the time and it will be the most amazing thing ever.. Now what i really want is for huge kicks i know ill be regretting wanting it so bad but i just want that constant reminder all is fine :)

Haha i know it is so crazy i remember being excited hitting 10 weeks now im just about 20 weeks.. I am hoping to celebrate with OH when he gets home he will be home early this time so i want to do something special for the 20 week mark :)

Oh something new, ive been having braxton hick contractions, they arent supposed to be starting for a while i thought but ahh i started having a few and they are very uncomfortable


----------



## QueSeraSera

argh! that woman sounds like a real pain! some people just dont know how to keep their opinions to themselves, and in all honesty we dont need or want to hear what they have to say. to tell you you should stop worrying is just silly. you have the right to worry if you want to, and we all do it. im sure she did when she was pregnant too! and to tell you about complications and how youll get them too, thats just dumb and sounds like shes trying to be mean. if i were you i would try to just not to talk to her at all. or just tell her to stop talking about those things and judging you on your pregnancy, as its not her place to do so. my MIL is being out of order too, but DH told her off a bit about it. he was talking to her and somehoe the ultrasound came up and he said we were finding out the gender. and i guess she let out a big groan and when DH asked her what it was about she went on about how she doesnt think that we shouldnt find out and that the best thing to do is wait and that we should wait because she wants to be surprised. apparently DH told her that its not her baby or her decision, but man it made me so mad that she judging us about our baby when she doesnt even care enough to be here when the baby is born because she doesnt like my parents. my parents have been nothing but nice to her, but she has made up these crazy things in her head. argh. its makes me crazy! 

haha! this morning DH was taking a shower and i was sitting in the bathroom talking to him and he was quiet for a bit and then let out a groan. i asked him what and he said "i think i look more pregnant than you" lol. it made me laugh and made me feel a little better that im not the only one gaining weight lately. lol

oh im definitely done with school! ive been at my degree for 7 years and have thousands to pay in student loans, so im officially finished after may. lol. and it feels good to finally be done. i hope my resume is good enough to get a better paying job...right now i get paid as an intern and its not very good pay. im hoping they give me a raise after i have my degree! lol. but all the celebrations will be nice to be able to spend them with my family and everything. 

i am the same way..i cant wait for the big kicks to know all the time that the baby is getting big and strong in there. i know i will probably be annoyed by it when it keeps me up all night...but it will be a good reminder that its getting closer to the big day! :)

that will be so cool if your OH can get off early to be there when you hit the 20 week mark! this is such a big milestone and it will be very nice if you guys can do something to celebrate it :)

wow thats crazy that youre having those contractions! i thought they were to come at like 35+ weeks or so. did you have to go to the doctor for them? what do they feel like? ive heard that they hurt, but i always wondered if its true. i hope they calm down and dont stick around. that would not be very fun to have them constantly until the end.


----------



## dizzy65

Ah how annoying.. people think just because we are pregnant they have the right to voice there oppionions but really if they are going to be rude should just keep it to there selves. as i am one who doesnt want to hear it right at this particular moment. I think your MIL should just keep her oppion to her self about that. you guys are doing what you guys want to do and what will be best for you guys, and if she doesnt want to know the sex of the baby than you guys dont have to tell her when you find out you can just keep it a secret tell the big day.. That really sucks she doesnt get along with your parents it really iritates me how people can be like that when people just try to be as nice as they possibly can and nothing will work.. I really hate how my FIL's gf just told me about all her complications just because she had them doesnt mean everyone gets them!! how annoying.

Haha thats so cute.. it probably made you feel a lot better that he is gaining weight too lol.. I told my OH he should have to be pregnant with me but he didnt like that idea haha.. its funny to bug the guys like that.

Wow thats insane hopefully you will be able to get a great job after all this is over you defantly deserve it for being in school for that long.. and wow thats a lot of money in student loans too!

Yes thats for sure a really good reminder!

It is going to be great he will be here for the 20 week mark i am so excited :D

Ive only had a couple of them but they are just a little painfull and uncomfortable i hope i dont get any more i really hate that feeling..

Congrats on hitting 17 weeks :happydance:


----------



## QueSeraSera

i completely agree. some people are just so out of line. i couldnt believe it about my MIL, that shes actually going to be upset at us for finding out the gender...as if it has anything to do with her. you can bet she wont be hearing what it is from me, because i never talk to her. im not sure if DH will tell her or just keep it a secret until the birth. who knows, but i dont care that much. the think with your FILs gf is just weird...its strange that she would tell you about her complications, right after she told you that youre worrying too much! shes just giving you more to worry about telling you those things. and every labor is different, its not going to be just like hers...shes just trying to scare you i think.

haha! yea it did make me feel a little better. but then he went for a run this morning and did a major workout last night...hes lucky cause he can work it off right away where i cant and have to just let it accumulate. lol. i like your idea though! i think guys should definitely have to go through this with us! :)

yea i think after having a bachelors and a doctorate degree i deserve a little raise...at least enough to pay the balance on my loans each month! lol. but it will be good to at least be done with school, even if that does mean i have to start paying the loans back. lol

that will be so cool to hit the 20 week mark together. our ultrasound date is on our 20 week mark exactly so that will be a big day for sure. but then DH leaves the next day for 2 whole weeks, which is going to suck a lot. but at least he will be here for the 20 week milestone. i think it will be cool for both of us to get to celebrate that with our OHs :)

at least they arent too bad as far as pain...but i really hope they go away and stay away until the end of your pregnancy! the second trimester is suposed to be the most comfortable, not the one where you have to deal with contractions and everything already

thanks! the baby is the size of an onion this week! getting so big! but this means only 3 more weeks to the ultrasound...i cant wait. i swear as soon as i find out if its a boy or a girl im gonna run out and buy a little outfit :)


----------



## dizzy65

i wouldnt blame you for not wanting to tell your MIL what the sex of the baby was.. i would do the same if i were in the same situation. its odvious she wants it to be a surprise so just let it be a surpise for her, if i were u id tell your DH that too that she doesnt want to know, and she shouldnt get the chance to know with the way she is behaving.. its all right to have oppinions but when it is like that it is better left un said i think. I had an argument with FIL's girlfriend about when full term was i said that its concidered full term as soon as im 38 weeks and than she said "no full term is 40-44 weeks" i damn near smacked her because she was saying if i go into labour at 38 weeks the baby wont be healthy and i was arguing with her that that is concidered full term and everything like that.. She really needs to stay out of my business and stop telling me stuff she is making me crazy.. I was texting OH last night and told him that she cant keep doing this she is making me crazy and making me very stressed. thats why when she is over with FIL i storm off to the bedroom with my kitty, i dont want her any where around us.. she pisses me off so much.. if she is just trying to scare me i wish she'd stop eveytime she talks about it i want to break down and cry.

Guys are lucky in that sence that if they are getting to uncomfortable with there bodies they just go out and loose it and dont have to be stuck with it for 40 weeks lol. I think they should not be able to work out or anything, have to keep the weight with us and then after the baby is hear they can go back to working out :haha:

Haha yeah it must suck to be in debt that much from student loans but it will all get paid off and it was what was best for your future and the future of your childern so you can provide for them :)

Ah ya your ultra-sound is when you are 20 weeks you must be getting so excited about that getting to see your baby and having your ultra-sound pics and knowing the sex of your baby at hitting the 20 week mark all in one how exciting.. your DH must be pretty excited too.. that sucks that he is leaving the next day.. i really hate when my OH has to go away for work i feel lonely it sucks so bad :( I have decided im not going to go to my 20 week scan its just to much work to go all the way there for that.

I think they will get worse probably when im futher along.. i was having them during my 18 week ultra-sound and didnt even feel them.. so they probably just get worse with time. ive herd of people having them just a bad as labour pains. i hope it doesnt get like that for me..

ah you are so lucky you are finding out the sex of the baby i wish i was too but we are weighting.. you will have so much fun going out and shopping for the little one.. and its getting so big now.. wow its hard to believe that you are already 17 weeks :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea shes really being silly about the whole thing. i can understand that everyone has their thoughts about whether its best to find out or wait, and i would have even understood a "well i dont really agree with it, but if thats what you two want" ir some reaction like that. but the fact that she was upset or disappointed in us, its just weird. its like she things she has some say in the decision or that this is in someway about her...when its really not about her at all. i kind of dont want her to know anything about the pregnancy anymore as her reactions are always negative. but i know thats just not feasible, since she is DHs mom. bleh. im just gonna ignore it all from now on. you FILs gf is so strange! you are considered full term at 38 weeks. its because the counting is done from the LMP instead of the date of conception. so it makes the window a bit larger for when youre considered full term. it think anything from 38-42 weeks is considered an "on time" birth. plus, the whole thing about 24 weeks is that even if you were to go into labor then the baby has a decent chance of survival. thats why viability is so exciting! so her saying that if you go into labor at 38 weeks then your baby wont be healthy, thats ridiculous! i was born early by about 6 weeks and i was small, but totally healthy. you should really have a serious conversation with this lady about keeping her mouth shut since shes making you stress out and be upset. shes acting like a 12 year old and not a grown woman!

i agree! the boys should definitely just have to deal with the weight they gain and be uncomfortable in their bodies during the pregnancy, just like us. then maybe they would understand why we are self conscious and dont like the remarks about your bodies!

yea the student loans suck, but it will be best in the end to be able to get a good paying job and provide for all the babies i want to have! :)

yea i am so excited for the day i turn 20 weeks! its so many huge events all in one and its going to be such a great day. and only 20 more days until its finally here! :) and i just found out that DHs trip for work might be cancelled. i know he was excited to go to england, but im kinda glad he might not be leaving me. i dont think well know for a bit though if its on or if its cancelled. i get so lonely and bored when DH has to leave, and its selfish but i would like it if he stayed here with me :)

that sucks that youre not having your 20 week scan, but i can understand not wanting to do the long drive and all of that again. and at least you had your 18 week scan and saws bubs and know that everything is alright! iver heard that braxton hicks can be pretty bad too, hopefully you dont get them like that and at the very worst theyre just a little discomfort.

yea im really glad were finding out. i just dont think i could wait. i think, even if we agreed to wait, i would be calling the doctor trying to get her to tell me. i just dont do so well with surprises and not knowing things. lol. i cant believe im this far along either! its crazy that its gone by so fast, i guess the others were right when they said youll look back and think it went so fast. i thought they were crazy when i heard that at like 6 weeks and time seemed to be passing soooo slowly. lol


----------



## dizzy65

I dont blame you for feeling that way.. if my MIL was like that i wouldnt want to tell her any thing. as it sits i dont see or talk to my MIL so she never knows whats going on which im prefectly fine with to be honest.. all that really matters is bubs is healthy.. thats all that your MIL should be concerned about too is that her grand child is healthy and she should stop with all the negativity really its just imature.. Has your DH had a talk with her about her behaviour.. I know if it was my mother i would want to straiten her out a bit its just rude to be talking like that! I know i hope OH will have a chat with my FIL's gf as i dont want to just the thought of her gets me stressed out at this particular moment. err she is so annoying. I hate when people think its there business to stick there nose in where it defantly doesnt belong! Also my mom she sort of acts like this is her pregnancy too it gets rather annoying. 

Haha yep.. we can just make remarks to them about there bodies even thou nothing has changed to see how they like it.. lol.. ive already been doing that to my OH telling him that it looks like he got pregnant with me and stuff hehe

Haha yep.. when iwent to university i got some student loans racked up it really sucks

Ah i feel the same as you i would rather my OH didnt have to leave for work but i know he has too. it just gets so lonely when he is not hear. i hate having to go to sleep by my self.. OH says how will i be after baby is hear but it will be differant when baby is here i will have some one to keep me company at least lol.. Ah its getting so close for you.. yay ... that is going to be a great day :) be prepaired once its here it goes so fast.. it sucks.. i could look at baby for ever.. it also really sucks having to havea full blatter

I havent had them since that day or maybe i have i just dont notice them.. some days can be worse that other days.. im not really sure when they normally start and stuff but they are just really annoying.. they will probably end up getting worse.. i dont know how ill ever do being in labour if this is how it feels with just practice lol.. I know it sucks about my 20 week scan but its just way to much and its to uncomfortable to sit for that long. :(

haha i know what you mean im dying to know what we are having but ive promised that we will keep in a secret :( i really badly want to know thou haha.. For me it was all the time before 12 weeks seemed to drag by as i was so concerned about everything just watching the minutes tick by.. but now that im way over that stage everything seems to be flying by im so happy about that..


----------



## QueSeraSera

the thing with my MIL is strange. my DH gets annoyed by her negativity and her remarks, but his dad isnt in the picture and theyve never been close to the rest of MILs family. so her and his brother is really the only family he has besides mine. so i think hes hesitant to truly piss her off or anything, just because of that. but he does tell her that shes being ridiculous about not coming for the birth and now being upset about the gender thing. she just doesnt get it though. i hope your OH has a talk with your FILs gf too! she seems just out of line! i think my mom would be like yours though, if i were closer to her. something about us being their daughters makes them want to be so involved in it i think. my mom cant wait until may to come see us and go baby shopping and do all of that, she tells me everyday. lol. so i know if i lived near her she would probably get a little overbearing. i dont think they mean anything bad though, and probably dont even realize theyre doing it. 

haha. i love that you say things like that to your OH. i think im gonna start saying stuff to DH too. itll make him think twice before he comments about how i look frumpy again! lol

for me DH doesnt have to leave very often a week at a time maybe 3 or 4 times a year. not nearly as much as your OH. but someday he will get deployed and be gone for 6 months straight. that just part of being military and ive accepted it, but it is really going to suck. but when he is gone i am so lonely too. but i agree, when the baby is here it wont be so bad when they leave because we will have the baby to keep us company and occupy our time :)

yea im not looking forward to the full bladder part of the ultrasound! argh. i have to drink 32 ounces right before and then not pee. that is going to be so uncomfortable. but im guessing seeing the baby will make me forget about it...or at least think about it less! im so excited for it, but i know it will end up going by way too fast. i think ill be begging the doc for just 5 more minutes! lol

i cant blame you for not wanting to make the drive. i get uncomfortable just dricing across town for 30 minutes! lol. i hope your contractions dont get worse, but if they do then youll be in good practice to tolerate the pain! and by the time labor comes youll just be like "yea, i got this...ive been doing this for months!" ;)

hehe. youre stronger than me. i couldnt wait at all! but the surprise will be nice. in a way i wish i could wait, i just know i cant. and im too OCD too...i need to plan and buy and have a definite name and...just need to know! lol


----------



## dizzy65

I guess that sort of makes since. he doesnt want to alienate him self from the family he does have.. I guess he could have a talk with her thou just not in a mean tone or anything hopefully she will get the hint and stop being so bother some.. She doesnt want to come to the birth? there is going to be so many people in the waiting room when im in labour, like my parents, OH's parents and everything.. i told OH that i dont want his fathers GF there but he said he cant control that.. i still get pissed when her kids refer to her as grandma and even in front of her i said that she is not a grandma.. I think its like our mothers porogitive to get all in our faces about baby stuff and trying to control it and everything lol. that is so cute that your mom is really excited for baby shopping it sounds like she is totally ready to be a grandma ;)

Haha you should it will totally make him think twice about saying stuff to you like that.. i only started saying stuff like that to OH when he started commenting on how big baby is getting lol.

Ahh that would be so hard if my OH went away for 6 months strait.. hopefully that doesnt happen to your DH.. It gets really lonely when my OH goes away for a week at a time i dont like it.. But im thank ful OH will be able to spend a couple months with baby before he has to go.. he was going to take his parental leave which is 6 months of time off but he doesnt think he could take 6 months off than go back to work lol.. but he has applyed for it so we will see what happens :)

It really sucks having a full blader thats the worst of it thou.. when iwent in for the my 18 week scan i said i have a full bladder and she was like "yes you do" like i didnt know i just rolled my eyes lol.. You will defantly be begging for more time looking at the screen it is one of the most amazing things ever and a great experiance :D You are getting so close too i cant believe it you must be getting so excited :)

lol i really want to know the gender but am sure ill be able to hold off id really love to by some pink or blue stuff but i guess it will have to wait ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

first of all...youre 20 weeks! oh my god!!! you made it half way and this must be such an exciting day!!! Your ticker is halfway too and i love what the little funny thing says too. awwww...how exciting.

sorry i havent been on in awhile. i had to work all weekend to finish my thesis and then i ran around today getting it distributed to my committee and then catching up on the work that i put off from my other classes. but now i think i can finally breathe and things are gonna be settling down some. pfew!

i cant really blame DH for not wanting to really upset his mom. i get on great and have a huge family, but your mom is still your mom and its not the easiest thing to speak out against her. plus, for DH, shes pretty much all he has. she doesnt want to come to the birth because my parents will be here. back at the wedding my parents welcomed her into their home and tried to include her and DHs brother in everything (they were his only family there) but she wouldnt be a part of anything. we invited her to thanksgiving dinner (we got married 2 days after thanksgiving) but she wouldnt come and her and DHs bro just sat in the hotel the whole time. then they started saying how i and my family were treating them so horribly. then we didnt have seating arrangements at the wedding or reception but after the fact she was pissed cause she said i ordered the wedding planner to give away her set at the ceremony and to give her a bad seat at the reception. she didnt sign our guestbook or dance or anything. so there are hardly any pictures of her, because she wasnt participating. so when the photos came back she is convinced that me and my parents ordered the photographer not to take any pictures of her. shes dilusional about it, because thats not the case at all and we tried to include her in everything the whole time. she says me and my parents were classless and stole the special day from her. so now she wont come to the birth because she refuses to ever be around my parents again. i dunno...the fact that she thinks of me and my family like that is really hurtful. but at the same time, i know i cant do anything to make her realize that none of that actually happened and that she really just excluded herself. 

that would drive me kind of crazy too...just cause youre the girlfriend doesnt make you the grandma. you dont get to be the grandma til you marry into the family! i love that you bluntly told her that shes not though. i bet that she had some things to say after that one! i agree about the moms though...they just want to be a part of the whole thing. my mom is totally excited. she already has two grandkids from my brother and then my stepson. but shes excited about this one because its from her baby girl. and with my brothers kids he ended up divorced with the mom of the first one and never married to the mom of the second. she gets to see the younger one when she goes to the town theyre in but with my nephew she actually had to take his mom to court to sue for visitation because shes a grandparent. it was a huge mess. but with this one, she knows that no matter what happens this baby will never be taken away from her or anything like has happened with my neice and nephew. 

hopefully your OH will get to take all that time off! that would be so nice for you. my DH is looking into deployments actually. hes probably going to get called up for one next year so he is thinking about volunteering for one in december so he would be back in july. otherwise it would be july to the next december and he would miss the first bday and the first words and steps and all the milestones. i dont want him away either way, but i guess it would be better when the baby is younger and doesnt really realize. either way is gonna suck!

i am so excited for the ultrasound! only 16 more days! ahhh...it is coming but not quick enough! i wish i could just trade you spots for one day cause that would mean i would have seen my little bubs today! lol. but it will be here soon. i should start practicing dealing with a full bladder now so by the time its here ill be used to it. :)

you could just buy one really cute pink outfit and one really cute blue outfit! youll probably use the other sometime if youre gonna have more kids. and that way you could have something really girly or really boyish for right after the labor! :)


----------



## dizzy65

hehe thanks im so happy to be half way it is so exciting i told OH we need to celebrate today but he said that, mile stones like this dont really mean anything to him its just that im pregnant but i explained why it was exciting to me and then he agreed that it was a thing to celebrate :) so we are maybe going to go watch a movie tonight :)

thats okay its totally understandable you have lots on your plate right now with grad just around the courner ahh you must be so exciting i bet right now that school is pretty hard as it is nearing the end of it.. must be so happy ;)

wow that is crazy i hope that your DH's mom smartens up before the baby arrives that will be so hard for your family if she is still acting like this towards you guys.. she seems very umm intersting i guess ill put it she seems that she is taking everything you guys are doing and turning it around that is very odd. i know of some people that do stuff like that too, but i could imagin it to be my MIL that would be soo hard.. Hopefully she decideds she wants to be at the birth after all.. i couldnt imagin any one missing it for petty reasons like that.. she should really put it all behind her and just be there for you and your DH im sure he would love it if his mom was there to support you guys its not like she wants invited or anything. 

I know when OH got home yesterday he told me i have to try and be alittle nicer to her and i burst out in tears sayingshe stresses me out and ive tried to be nice but i cant and that it is too hard.. But he said that i have to relax for the baby .. i still not going to be nice to her or tolerate her ill just leavewhen she is here. i have to admit tho my dislike to her has grown so much more since ivebeen pregnant i dont no if it is hormone related or anything but she just drives me absolutly crazy i cant stand it hopefully after baby is here it will get better . :)

ah that will suck when you DH has to go away for that length of time but it will be over before you know it.. it just sucks to have to leave you alone with baby for that long. OH has aplied for parental leave so we are just waiting to see if he gets it :) hopefully he will that will be great 

Ahh its getting so close.. and the countdown is on.. just like christmas haha.. Ya but if you have seen bubs already that would mean u wouldnt get to see it again, and that would suck.. i wish i could see baby again before the birth.. but there is really no need too.. 

thatsa good idea ill have to run it by OH hehe


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i definitely think you guys should do something to celebrate. i can understand that the boys dont really get why 20 weeks is such a big deal, but they havent been throwing up, feeling ill, having aching joints, gaining weight and being pregnant in general for the past 20 weeks. they cant understand that being halfway really is a big thing and something that means a lot. not to mention that we have made it this far, because some woment dont. 

yea school has been pretty crazy. but its always this way towards the end of the semester with everything coming due and such. so it actually feels really good knowing that the semester is almost over, and that this is my last semester of school EVER! lol. :)

yea i really dont understand DHs mom. i mean, she doesnt like me and i can tell that. and thats fine. but the fact that she has this vendetta against my parents who have never done anything but be nice and try to be welcoming to her, thats what is strange. and then to miss the birth because of this thing she has made up in her mind...its out of control. and the worst part is that we are probably going to have to hear for the rest of our lives how she missed her grandchilds birth and how horrible that was for her...even though weve invited her and DH has tried to talk sense into her. bleh! lol. thats how i feel about it. ;)

im sure the hormones have a lot to do with why your FILs gf is getting to you so much lately. but its not fair for your OH to say you need to be nice, she is the one who needs to be nice and to stop telling you horror stories and that youre doing everything wrong! i dont think you need to be nicer at all, but i agree that the best thing is to probably just leave when she is around. hopefully avoiding her will let you get rid of some of the stress she is causing!

yea the deployment thing would suck, but its his job and hes going to have to do one sooner or later. so in a way id prefer him to volunteer for one that is safe-ish rather than end up getting assigned to one that is dangerous. i can deal with him being away, itd be tough but id survive. i cant deal with him getting hurt or something. i hope your OH gets the leave hes asking for! that would be very nice for you both. and that way you could have the time to find a place and settle in without having to worry about him being gone every other week. 

true! in a way i wish i had already seen the baby but in a way im glad its not until 20 weeks. because when i finally do, there will be a lot to see. but i guess not needing to have another ultrasound is a good thing! that means that everything is going well in there and there arent any complications. i guess were both pretty lucky that we havent had to have that many scans or tests because everything is just fine with our little beans :)


----------



## dizzy65

20 weeks is huge it means finally half way to being comfortable again haha thats the way i look at it.. and now im starting to get really uncomfortable i cant even see my area any more haha.. when OH and i went out for lunch today i said i wish they could make this whole pregnancy thing a whole lot easier on the body because id love it even more but right now every part of my body aches and sence i have to sleep on my left side i wake up all crampy all over that side ahh i hate it.

That will be great to finally be done and it all to be a night mare haha you must be really excited.. i know i would be.. you've been in school for such a long time!

Your DH's mom sounds really odd. hopefully she does come to her sences and comes to the birth.. it would be really annoying to have to hear about that for the rest of your lives.. even thou it was her choice.. thats odd that she just hates your parents for no reason i dis like people that are that annoying... i wouldnt be able to handle that..

I hope it will get better as soon as the baby is here but honestly im not going to be any nicer and if im fourced to be around her more its honestly just going to get worse i hope he can see that with this.. that my attitude is not going to improve any.. ahh.. it just gets so annoying him telling me she has my best interested in mind and she is just trying to help as far as im concerned she can shove it because she isnt helping me at all!

that is very true it is probably better your DH takes one that is a little easier and safer and stuff. i know how you feel, i could handle my OH going away but i wouldnt be able to handle if something really bad happened like him getting hurt it is so hardto deal with that kind of stuff.

That is so true.. soon you will get to see your baby and it will be an actaul baby than they will know if it has all the right parts and it will be totally awesome :) some women have tons of scans.. im glad in a way i dont but kind of jelous they get to see there babies soo much


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know what you mean! this pregnancy thing seems like it can get really uncomfortable really fast! and i was in the shower the other day trying to do some shaving, and lets just say i had a hard time seeing what i was doing down there. and it was pretty terrifying! i am totally getting the cramping thing too! ive been trying to train myself to sleep on any side really but mostly my left, and man it is unconfortable! i try to roll onto my belly all the time, which is impossible and painful. bleh! sleeping has lost its appeal. lol

i am so excited to be done! it would be nice if i could celebrate with some wine or something, but i figure thats not good for the baby. so ill celebrate with some sparkling cider! :)

oh i am so annoyed by it all. and i wish there was something do to make her realize that its all some petty thing, but shes hardheaded and stubborn. oh well, the way i look at it is that if she refuses to come at leaset i wont have to deal with her negativity! lol

it would annoy me, if i were you, how much your OH defends this woman. its not even like shes his mom or anything so why does he need to defend her so much? and hes not been around to hear the things shes said to you, if so maybe he would realize why youre upset with her. he should be supporting you right or wrong, because youre pregnant, hormonal, his fiance, and the mother of his child! hopefully you will just be able to move out as soon as you can after the baby arrives and be done with her. if i were you i would be wanting to go back to stay with my parents! lol. 

yea the deployment time doesnt scare me, its the danger. i mean the time sucks and all, but having to explain to a young child that daddy got shot or something...that is something i do not ever want to have to do!

i know! its weird like that...i am glad i dont need scans, but upset that i dont get to have any. oh the irony. but soon ill see baby and my mind can be at ease and ill have pictures to stare at for the last half of the pregnancy! lol :)


----------



## dizzy65

ah i know what you mean with the shaving.. i was like oh no my tummy is in the way how annoying and i was trying to explain to OH i cant shave there any more because i cant see what im doing and im afraid im goina hurt my self lol or miss spots any way.. OH just said to use a mirror.. he has no idea lol. Sleeping is so hard even on the back if i sleep on my back for an amount of time i wake up with horribal back aches it is so annoying im afraid to fall asleep for when i wake up i might have discovered a new pain lol it gets so tiring. Right now just every part of my body aches, and the sucky part is i know this is just the begining i am goina have worse nights a head of me.. waa us poor pregnant women lol

Haha yeah i know what you mean it would be nice to celebrate stuff with a glass of wine or anything. its like for OH's birthday we are going to the bar, but yay me i get to sit and drink water.. blah lol.

That must be really hard having to deal with that knowing you did nothing wrong.. i would be getting so fed up by now.. that is a good way to look at it.. if shes not there it may be less stressfull for you!

It does annoy me so much how much my OH defends her but i have given up on it.. he can defend her all he wants but its not going to change my oppinion on her she makes me crazy and stressed out.. but If im no where around she cant be so critical lol.. i think my OH too should be defending me more instead of saying im being like an evil hormonal which and stuff lol. well he doesnt say that but thats how he is acting lol.

that would really suck, having to explain that to a baby.. i dont even know how i would begin trying to explain that.. 

haha i know what you mean.. i really want more scans but at the same time very thankfull that i dont have more scans.. you should only need the one for length and measurements and all that.. and the one at the begining too to find out the EDD. im glad in a way for not having to go to lots of scans.. but so sad i want to see my baby, lol i wish i had my own ultra-sound machine sum times ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh my gosh i was thinking the same thing about the mirror! and then i was like....umm, somehow i thing that might make the whole thing even more dangerous! i decided that if things like that are gonna be shaved then i better start saving up money to go get waxed. caust thats the only way its happening now! lol. my back and tailbone hurt the worst. and it doesnt matter what i do...sit, stand, lay down...its all painful. and my hips are sore too but i think thats cause theyre moving more now. bleh! and it totally is still just the beginning of the uncomfortable phase...were in for a wild ride from now on i think!

i know! my friends bday is this weekend and they all want to go out to the bar and im thinking...man that is not going to be very fun at all. i cant stand drunk people unless i am one of them! lol

yea it is annoying, but its probably just time to let it go and stop worrying about her. there are more important things in life to worry about for sure

good for you! stand your ground on it. maybe your OH doesnt know what shes truly like and so he thinks youre overreacting because youre pregnant. but you arent and he should take your side. best thing is probably just to avoid her and the entire situation alltogether. :)

oh i know that if i had an ultrasound machine i would never get anything done! lol. i would just spend all day staring at the baby! lol. soon enough though ill have my pictures to stare at. man i just hope the next two weeks fly by! :)


----------



## dizzy65

haha oh i know.. this is just the begining of the aches and pains.. and I also couldnt imagin shaving areas like that when i am like 35 weeks pregnant that would be such a freak show lol and im to much of a whimp to get waxed so im just telling my OH that its too bad for him right now because im having problems seeing my self lol.. i was thinking when iwas in the shower "ah i remember the days that i could see past my tummy" lol now i look down and all there is, is a tummy. my things have changed lol.. i hope that ill be able to loose the weight so that when i look down i can see more that just my belly ;)

haha i know what you mean it sucks so bad to have to be the only one not drinking. i was talking to my dad about my OH's birthday and all he said was to drink a pop or something but i said thats no fun! lol i hate being around alcohol any way right now.

yes i hope that for the sake of her grandchild she can put all this pettyness behind her for sure..

I am so mad, FIL just went to go get his GF right now.. i herd that and i was like omfg what the hell is she doing coming over here.. i am soo angry that she has to be here right now or soon any way..

They will defantly fly by tell you get to see your bubs than it will be over in a second and it will be sad.. but than in 20 weeks you will get your beautiful baby and than you can take all the pictures you want ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! i know! i feel like i am all tummy lately. thats all i see ever. my toes have disappeared. everything has disappeared! its insane. i dodnt think it would happen so soon. i thought that happened at like 25-30 weeks along! many i will be so glad to see my toes again. i checked into it and here waxing is so expensive so it might be au naturel for me until after the baby comes. hah...im sure DH will disapprove but oh well. lol

yea being around alcohol when you cant drink sucks. i mean, ive been over my super party stage for awhile now, but i still love a beer or a glass of wine with dinner. and DH still has one every couple of nights or so. its really not fair! lol. and then this thing this weekend...i actually found out its a bbq first and then the clubs later. so im hoping maybe we can skip out after the bbq. i dont really want to go to the bars all big and pregnant and sober. lol

argh! i hope everything went well yesterday and you were able to avoid the gf. it seems like she is over there all the time! i was thinking you could just leave when she comes but you dont drive...and its not really fair that you have to lock yourself in a room whenever she is there. your OH really should have a talk with her so you dont have to keep avoiding her. but it doesnt seems like he really wants to do that :-/ i hope it wasnt too bad!

baby is the size of a sweet potato today and only 14 days til we see the little munchkin. i know it will go by too soon, but like you said...then the baby will be out here in the world pretty soon after. ahhh i cant wait for that! :)


----------



## dizzy65

lol me too.. OH and i tried having a shower together today.. and it is a tiny shower but we used to fit just fine and we tried to get in to the shower together and im like hmm there isnt enough room lol and OH was like ya its cos you have a big tummy now.. i was like gee thanks lol.. I dont think i myself will fit into that shower when im like 35+ weeks its goina be hillarious to see. I think im going to be the same not shaving its hard for me to even shave my legs right now.. haha my poor OH but he just has to remember that i didnt do this to my self!! so he has to deal with this, he is the one that made me fat lol.

Hopefully you will be able to skip out on the clubbing thing. people seem to frown on pregnant people in the bar as i have found out lol. If i even step around a bar people look at me funny.. even if you arent having a drink.. that is good its a bbq thing so you wont have to be around the drinking that much. My OH likes to have a drink or 2 when he is relaxing on the couch it didnt bother me before but now its just like ahh i have to leave lol, i just dont like to be around it when i cant join in the fun.

I tried to avoid her but she cornered me lol talking to me complimenting my hair cut and than compairing hers to mine lol... i tried to run away but she kept on following me talk about annoying.. than i sat up stairs with OH while FIL and gf where down stairs but than OH made me sit with them all down stairs that was to uncomfy.. but i played with troubles the whole time anyway

Wow the baby is getting so big now.. it wont be soon now tell you are holding your baby in your arms ;) ... I read that now my baby is the size of a banana in one thing and in the other thing it said it is the size of a small melon i was like omg thats so big lol..

Yesterday i was sitting at the park watch my OH play with his remote control truck thing and iwas drinking a 7up and the baby started kicking really hard and bouncin all over my tummy i figured i made it hyper it was to cute lol i get frequent kicks now all the time that are getting harder and harder!


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! i know what you mean! DH and i used to shower together all the time, and our shower isnt too small. but then earlier this week we tried and it was just kinda cramped. i was thinking...yea this isnt gonna happen for much longer now at all! but thats exactly what i was thinking...man when im full term i dont know how even im gonna move around in there! and im pretty sure baths will be out of the question, lest i get stuck in there or something! lol. i think the boys forget that they had a major part in our growing bodies...so we jsut have to keep reminding them that its their fault! ;)

yea thats kinda what i was thinking that if we go out everyone is going to be judging me for being in a bar, even though i wouldnt be drinking. and, as a previous clubber, i know that the people arent going to be wanting to see some big pregnant woman in there. ruins the fun. so i think well just be at the bbq and then go. and the bbq is in a public park and so there isnt any alcohol allowed...so hopefully i wont have to be around it all. it really isnt any fun to be around it when you cant be a part of it for sure. 

what is this womans problem! she wont even let you avoid her! bleh. and then for your OH to make you hang out when he knows it makes you uncomfortable...good thing you had the kitten to distract you! i would have done anything to keep myself out of the conversation at that point. 

a banana sounds funny jsut cause of the shape probably but you think of the length of a banana and thats pretty crazy. and the melon is even crazier! i cant believe how big the baby is getting! i guess it makes sense that are bellies are getting bigger...they have to! cause the babies are growing crazy fast!

haha. that is too funny about the soda. it probably gave the little one a little sugar high there. thats what they said for the ultrasound not to eat anything with any sugar in it all morning otherwise it will make the baby hyper and wiggly and they wont be able to see and check everything theyre supposed to. its pretty crazy but it makes sense...like a tiny amount of sugar is the same for them as an entire candy bar is for us. thats so cool about the kicks though...im still not feeling many and theyre not very hard...im hoping for them to come more and stronger soon!


----------



## dizzy65

i know i get stuck when i lay down now.. like it takes me so long to get up so when im further along have a bath is going to be out of the question. i always get so uncomfy in the bath now because i cant have it as warm as i want it too.. oh an great note thou baby splashed the water yesterday... it was really sweet. I kinda caught it out of the courner of my eye i was like woah what in the hell was that then i noticed baby was moving i was like "aww" lol. So my kicks are getting pretty big and strong ive only ever seen it kick like that the once thou.

Thats good that its in the park so that you wont have to be around all that drinking it gets really uncomfortable. i feel bad because OH doesnt want to go to the bar on his birthday because ill be the only one around for him and he doesnt want to take me out to the bar like that. i feel bad because i want him to have fun on his birthday now he cant.. but maybe ill convince him to go out to the movie or something.. Hopefully you will get out of going to the bar.. that will be good everyone will hopefully understand why you have to get out of going to the bar too :)

Yeah i know she was making me annoyed she is trying to be like the whole step-mother in law to me but she can just bugger off! haha

Thats what iwas thinking it sounds funny with the shape thats why i like the melon thing better lol it has abetter shape haha.. baby is getting so big now it is terrifying me.. now its just like omg just 19 more weeks tell i have to give birth ahh

You will soon be able to feel it with your hand it is the most amazing feeling ever i started getting big kicks by time i was how far along you are so hopefully soon you will get those big ones :) it get really active when i have chocolate too it is so adoribal lol man i already sound like a too obssesed mommy ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! i am the same way...i am moving so much slower these days and when i sit or lay down, it takes much longer than normal to get back up! lol. :-/ and thats totally the otherr thing that has ruined shower/bath time....the fact that we cant have hot water anymore. i used to love to turn the water up as hot as it would go, and now it can only be lukewarm and im practically shivering in there! that must have really been some kick for it to actually splash the water! i bet it was pretty cool (and kinda crazy!) to see that. your baby is totally gonna be a professional soccer player :)

yea the park ended up being pretty fun and there was no drinking so that was good. and then DH and i both had a lot of homework to do (my finaly defense for my thesis is today and he is taking some pretty intense online courses) and so we left after a few hours and got out of having to go to the bars :) i like hanging out, but lately i dont want to be near alcohol. so it worked out pretty well. i hope your OHs birthday ended up being fun and you guys fouind something to do where you didnt have to go sit in a bar and be surrounded by drunk people. hehe ;) 

yea i used to have a friend that always tried to act like a mom more than a friend and give me advice on how to do everything and live my life. i remember always thinking "dude, i already have a mom...i dont need another" lol. so annoying when people try to act like something they arent like that...just like your FILs gf!

haha. that is kind of a scary thought how close it is until labor now and how fast time is going by. but hopefully we will just have easy births. and, if not, it will still be worth it for the little ones :) just, if its a more difficult labor...we might think long and hard before deciding to have another! lol ;)

i felt like four little kicks right in a row last night when i was sitting working on my presentation. i felt the kicks before but they were faint and more like inside my tummy. but these were much more distinct and felt closer to the surface...like the baby is getting stronger. it was a pretty cool feeling really. i cant wait til it happens all the time. hehe. it seems like your baby gets really kicky when given sugar! lol...fist the soda and then the chocolate. i cant imagine what it will be like as a toddler when it has sugar then! ;)


----------



## dizzy65

lol i know i exggerate when i talk to OH about how long it takes me to get up im like "yesh you know it takes me an hour to get up off this couch" lol.. sometimes it feels that long.. takes a few attempts especially if im really comfy in like the courner of the couch it is so hard to get up.. I have a hard time bending over and picking stuff up now, I think OH thinks its painfull to watch because now he helps me pick things up lol its almost like once im down that low i have to take a break or something!! so it gets really hard to get out of places and stuff especially out of cars where they are really low to the ground!

Thats good to hear that you didnt have to be around all that drinking it could be a drag.. its great that you had a lot of fun too :) I hope my OH's birthday can be just as fun. ive been trying to find some one for him to go to the bar with but he wants to spend his birthday with me and wont let me stay at home soo he wont go to the bar lol.. Yay for homework that got you out of having to go to the bar and stuff like that lol.. it is a perfectly great excuse :)

Lol i know.. its like "excuse me who died and made you boss of me" or something like that because they just try and be in control of everything.. so annoying.

I hope that we have easy labours im trying to mentally prepair my self for it now but im so nervous that soemthing will go wrong or something.. it is comin up fast thou

Awe that is so amazing that you got all those kicks.. I love feeling it.. Babies get more active when you have sugar or chocolate or something it is really amazing to feel :) i cant wait tell im like 30 weeks and my whole tummy moves when baby is active that is going to be so amazing :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh DH does the same for me...ill try to do something and hes like "just let me do it, its too painful to watch you try" lol. im happy for it though, because its getting increasingly difficult to do things like bend over or squat down to pick things up. lol. oh and the couch is like my best friend and worst enemy lately. i love it becuase its comfy but i hate it cause once ive settled in its so difficult to get back out again. if i remember ive forgotten something after i sit down i really think long and hard about how important it is that i have it, lol. cause getting up for it is a chore! lol

yea the homework ended up being a good thing in the end. kinda sucked that i had to work all weekend, but at least it got me out of going to the bar. and then it paid off because i passed my final defense last night and am officially gonna graduate! hooray! :) i dont blame your DH for wanting to spend his bday with you. hopefully you can figure out something nice to do that is more fun than if he had gone out to the bar anyway! 

yea that really sucks that she acts like that. will you be staying at your FILs house until the baby arrives or are you going back to your parents house at all? a break from her might be nice! ;)

oh i dont even want to think about anything going wrong in labor! im just convincing myself that its going to be a perfect, easy labor :) if i start thinking about things that could go wrong ill just be stressed out for the rest of the pregnancy. it is coming fast though! only 19 more weeks for you! i cant believe youre past the halfway mark...that is so exciting

yea the huge kicks will be the best i think. my DH was telling me that when his ex was pregnant there would be times when her belly would get all weird shapped and it would be because my stepson was like sticking an elbow out or something. he said it was the strangest looking thing ever. lol. but i can wait until baby is that big and people can actually see the movements in my belly. 

youre 21 weeks today! congrats! another week down and only 19 more to go :) your baby is getting big too...already weighing a whole pound! :)


----------



## dizzy65

haha yes it is quiet amusing sometimes but also really annoying like when im staying at my parents place.. and my cat is on the table ill just get up to get him off the table and some one else will do it and i'm like "you couldnt of did that before i put in all this effort to get off the couch" hahaha.. i never thought it would get so that getting up and moving around would be such hard work.. ah so annoying lol.. OH laughed so hard at me because i kept stubbing my toes and tripping on stuff and he was like "whats wrong with you lately" and i looked at him and said "nothing i just cant see my feet" lol and he laughed at me.. 

Congrats! that is so exciting.. yay no more school soon that is going to be great!! and it even got you out of going to the bar and everything hehe that is amazing :) you must be so happy that now its official you will be greaduating! I hope OH's birthday goes good i bought his birthday present today.. and our anniversary is the day after his birthday too so we willhave to make plans for that too.. i have no idea what we are going to do.. and the day after our anniversary is my prenatial visit lol

I am at my parents right now but am going back to my FIL's on sunday and ill be staying there until baby is born :)

I know what you mean i just want to think happy thoughts about the whole labour thing.. i am so nervous about it thou..... but im not going to stress until im prob like 36 weeks than it'll probably seem so much real.. i know crazy 19 weeks left of this pregnancy ahh..

That is so amazing i cant wait tell that happens to me too .. tell we can see more visable parts of baby and until our tummies start movie when baby is in there movin around and being awesome ;)

Thanks im so happy to be 21 weeks baby is the length of acarrot now ooh soo big hehe


----------



## QueSeraSera

hehe. i have the same trouble of stumbling over things. its really hard when you cant see the ground right underneath of you! i guess i always took for granted how much i could see out of my periferral vison...cause its not like i stare at the floor...its just that i could see so much more before! lol. DH will do the same thing about the getting up to do things. ill sit down and be like "man, i forgot my water" and he wont really move so ill get up and just as i do he will get p and go get it. defeats the point entirely once ive already worked so hard to get out or the chair! lol. ahhh....pregnancy is really handicapping in a way in how it affects how you move. lol

oh i am so excited to be finished already. it is going to be such a good feeling to be finally finished. esprecially considering that, if you could preschool, ive been going to school now for 22 years straight. lol. wow you have a big couple of days coming up with OHs bday, your anniversary and the prenatal visit! lots of planning and stuff for those couple of days for sure! sounds a lot like the week of graduation here where in 5 days were having a bday party, a graduation party, and a baby shower. its going to be insnae. but im sure you guys will think of some great, romantic things to do and it will be a good celebration. he wont even miss going to the bar ;)

it must be a nice break to be at your parents house and not have to deal with FILs gf right now. everyone needs a break from time to time! lol

hehe. thats what im trying to do too. im trying to forget all the horror stories ive heard and just think good thoughs. or just not think about it at all right now! lol. i figure if im gonna worry im going to limit it to like the last month before the due date. no use stressing out this soon. but it is coming fast! eeek! im excited and nervous all at once. 

a carrot is really long! man your baby is on quite the growth spurt lately! its amazing how fast theyve been growing in the second trimester. it really is the time of rapid growth. :)


----------



## dizzy65

haha i know it is so insane.. I never realised how much it would affect me not being able to see the ground right under neath of me.. I dont pick up my feet as much now so i move slower, so when i hit something its like a really big effort to left up my leg haha. Im finding it difficult for the most easiest things like putting on socks talk about a huge effort i have to like lay down and its hard to cross my legs so its really hard haha i look likea freak show i cant wait tell when its summer and i can just wear sandals.. no sockies for me ;) and i think all summer ill be sticking to basic clothes like maternity dresses and stuff like that.. and bathing suits and all that ;) 

Wholy crap you have been in school like most of your life that is totally insane!! You will be so happy to be out of school for once and be able to be with baby and have a job that pays good.. wow that is totally crazy haha i couldnt imagin.. I know its going to be a busy couple of days then.. you sound like you are going to be really busy too when you have that graduation weekend with everything happening all at once.. but it will just make time past faster until you get to see baby which is always a good thing :) so is your next appointment your ultra-sound appointment or do u have a prenatial appointment in there sum where?

It is nice to have a break once in a while but right now at my parents place it is soo hot and at FIL's they have air conditioning and a cold basement haha

Thats right no need to stress this early on.. I was talking to mom and was like there is 3.5 months left and than i got nervous and was like wholy crap that makes it seem like its coming on way to fast.. than i was like 19 weeks than i got nervous too because if you think about it 19 weeks isnt that far away considering ive already been pregnant for 21 weeks lol

haha i know baby is getting so big now it is scarey and amazing all at once i hope its nota huge baby thou ;) i think its after 24 weeks that the babies all grow at differant rates but not really sure..

Lately there has been so many people i know having babies it is so insane i cant believe how many young people or my age people that i went to school with are having babies!


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! i bet that is a real task trying to put socks on. luckily i live in a tropical climate and i never wear socks. all of my shoes, even my dress shoes, are slip on style with no socks needed. lol. i have decided that summertime is going to call for a lot of dresses and flip flops. im going to be so hot anyway, and with dresses you dont have to bend over to put them on like you do with shorts and pants :)

i know i have been in school forever! i think it will be a little bit of a shock at firat, not having school to worry about and not having homework. but i think ill get used to it quickly. ;) plus the baby will be here shortly after and then ill not even have time to think about anything else at all! the ultrasound is the next appointment i have, next week thursday. and apparently its not with my doctor, its in a different clinic in the hospital with someone completely different. and then i have another appointment with the doctor at 24 weeks. then one at 28 and 32. and after that they start to come a lot closer together...every 2 weeks until i hit 37 and then every week. ahhh...its all coming so fast!

oh i cant imagine not having a/c. now i can see why it might be nice to be at your FILs place, even if that does mean you have to deal with his gf! its been really warm here too and i dread getting into the hot car or really going anywhere without a/c. im already getting much hotter than normal.

that is still pretty crazy to think that youve been pregnant longer than half the term of pregnancy. and 3.5 month sounds like nothing when you put it that way! it is definitely gonna be here before you know it!

yea i think the babies grow pretty standard in the beginning and their growth changes towards the end depending on the woman and the baby. im so hoping that i dont have some huge baby. my stepson was right around 7 lbs. that sounds manageable...im scared for some like 9lb baby or something. mostly just cause it seems it would hurt more. but i guess big babies typically mean healthy babies, so if it is a big baby it will be okay :)

i keep seeing pregnant women all around or women with brand new babies...it seems like it is really the baby season lately! :)


----------



## dizzy65

haha you are so lucky that you dont have to wear socks i wish it were the same way for me.. but i get blisters if i dont wear socks in my shoes and stuff plus if i dont wear socks in my sneakers it makes my feet smell bad haha.. Thats why im wearing dresses and stuff too because i know that im having a hard time now but once i get into the last couple of months its going to get really bad.. ahh thats goina suck lol i cant even imagin how hard its going to be to do stuff like that at 35+ weeks thats crazy.. i cant wait thou becaus that just means its getting close to having baby time :)

Haha i think you will get used to the no home work thing pretty quick it will be more like a relief to not have to worry about school homework and everything when you have your new baby its better than trying to finish while having your baby with you i wouldnt be able to do that :) wow you must be getting excited at how close your ultra-sound is geting for when you finally get to see baby you have been waiting for such a long time.. i know its going to be crazy going to the doctors every couple of weeks like that and than after like 37 weeks its once a week and stuff its going to be crazy im totally goina be sick of going to the hospital after this.

I know it will be good to be at my FIL's even thou i have to deal with his gf just because i cant handle being in places that arent air conditioned i have to be cool i get heat flashes and everything now.. boo lol

It is crazy to think im over half way now and it does seem to be pickin up speed now at an alarming rate haha

My next door neighbour from when i was little had a baby that was 10 pounds i was like omg how could u push out a 10 pound baby lol.. but my doctor said if i was average size chances are im going to have an average size baby so im just hoping that that comes true i dont want to have to be giving birth to something that is 10 pounds or what ever i wouldnt be able to handle that i dont think.. i think every baby grows at its own rates and stuff from 24 weeks it makes since.

It does seem like its really baby season.. its crazy how many new babies are coming into the world and stuff now i cant believe it..


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i couldnt imagine wearing tennis shoes everyday and having to wear socks...ive lived in hawaii too long and have gotten so used to getting to wear open toed shoes all the time :) but i think youre right, we have to figure out every possible way to make things easier because by the time we are at 30+ weeks everything is going to be so hard! lol. my mom just booked a ticket for me to go visit at the end of june. when i leave i will have just turned 28 weeks and when i come back ill be like 3 days shy of 30 weeks. its going to be fun cause were spending like 4 days at their home in las vegas and then 3 in denver, colorado to see my moms family and then 3 in wyoming to see my dads family cause there are a lot that cant come out in may. but i already warned her that we have to take it a little slow as im sure ill be huge by then and not moving as fast as normal! usually when i go to vegas we walk everywhere, but she said in my condition we will take the tram and taxis instead. lol

ive noticed im already starting to forget about homework and im not even done with school yet. after i passed my final defense, its hard to make myself do anything more for classes. i feel like i should be done already! but once it is everything is going to start going so fast! first with my family coming in may and then me going back in june. and then itll be the time when im going to the doctors frequently. and then the baby will be here! ahhh i cant wait. :)

i dont blame you! i couldnt do without a/c right now. im usually a cold person but lately im always hot. i thought it wasnt supposed to happen til later on. man...this is going to be one uncomfortable summer i can already tell! :-/

my nephew was 10.5oz when both his mom and my brother were normal 8lb babies...so i think youre right, every baby grows at its own pace. but im hoping your doctors logic was right because i was only 5.5lbs and DH was around 7lbs...so if youre doctor is correct we should be having a manageably sized baby :) haha. guess we will jsut have to wait and see! lol

im so excited to be 19 weeks and only 6 days away from the ultrasound! baby is the size of a mango this week...and when i read that yesterday i started craving mangoes. lol.


----------



## dizzy65

I didnt think things were supposed to be this complicated at 21 weeks but my mom looked at me today and said "wow in the past 2 weeks you sure have gotten bigger!" i looked at her and said "really i havent really noticed" lol so i guess i am getting bigger by the minute here!! haha.. and when my mom and i went out for a walk to get the mail earlier we met up with my dad's friend and his son and they were both like "wow you are getting big" and i was thinking to my self "i really wish people would stop refering to me as big" haha .. But i guess i look healthy thats all that matters.. my mom says im lucky because my bump is lower down where is hers went pretty much up to her breats and stuff.. I dont no whatthey say a lower bump is boy or girl.. But it doesnt matter lol.. Every one notices im pregnant now.. crazy... didnt think this would happen for a long time. Thats going to be a great trip for you souns really busy too but it will be lots of fun and a very uncomfy plane ride :) 

Haha oh ya i bet.. i would be the same.. its like well ive already passed the one thing so whats the point in doing the rest haha.. You'lol do great thou :) It will all go by really fast once you think about it.. thats like what ive been thinking that it seems so far away but also that starting may im going to be really so busy that im not even goina notice the rest of this pregnancy.. Haha im also really excited for july to go and watch eclipse :) This summer is pretty booked up for me thou im goina be very busy with everything thats happening.. and in may my grandma is coming up for a quick visit.. just 4 days.

I know what you mean.. that if i cant handle the heat now i dont think i will ever be able to handle the heat this summer i mean im noticing the heat so much worse right now.. ahh

lol i hope the doctor is right because i was only 7lb 6oz and OH was 8lb so i really hope that the baby isnt very big. lol that would really suck i dont think icould manage giving birth to a 10lb baby that would be horrid.. 

Congrats on hitting your 19 week mark that is amazing :) i cant believe you already almost half way.. and in 6 days you will get to see your beautiful baby :) that is so amazing.. wow the size of a mango thats getting pretty big :)

Okay ive totally lost my marbles in this pregnancy lol I have a new pregnancy symptom which is really embaressing.. Im finding guess in Uniform like super hot.. There was cops over here last night for my next door neighbour and i found my self like drooling over him and flirting with him like a school girl haha i was like "oh gosh what is happening to me" and my OH is a volenteer fire fighter and when he is in his uniform im like all over him, which i never am like that in public.. haha wow this pregnancy has totally made me crazy i tell ya ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know! the need to come up with a different way of saying that were growing without saying that were "big." i hate that! lol. the other day i came home from work and DH was in the back so i walked into the bedroom and he was like "whoa! where did that bump come from?!" he said it seemed like i had gotten much bigger even from that morning. needless to say it didnt make me feel very good! lol. i was talking to one of my friends who has a seven year old and was complaining about how big im getting and she was like "just wait until later on towards the end when the baby is gaining like 1/2 pound a week" i cant even imagine that! eeek! :-/ i think i am carrying prettyhigh... the top of my bump is pretty much touching the bottom of my bra. it makes its feel like it is so in your face right there all the time. i think low is a boy and high is a girl...but i cant remember. those old wives tales are rarely right anyway. lol. oh dodnt even remind me of the plane ride..its going to suck. i even made sure i got a layover on the flight so i can get off the plane an walk around a bit and have some space.

oh that will be so cool if your grandma can come visit, even if it is just for a few days. i bet she would be so excited to see you all big and pregnant too. our summers are going to be crazy. hopefully we are so busy the whole time that we wont even notice how hot we are! hehe. okay, i doubt that will happen, but a girl can dream right? ;)

yea i think that a lot of women that have babies that big end up having c-sections, but my brothers ex-wife gave birth naturally. she was such a tropper. she never screamed or cried out the whole time and she was in labor for over 12 hours. i hope that i can tolerate the pain of childbirth as well as she did!

thank you! i am so excited for the next 6 days to just fly by so that we can go to the ultrasound! im sure they will feel like theyre dragging on, but i hope not! i want to see my baby and get my pictures and go buy a little pink or blue outfit already! :)

haha. they say that some women have an elevated sex drive during pregnancy. maybe thats what youre experiencing! or just now realizing how hot men in uniform are! firemen are always a huge turn on. and just think of me...i live on a military base! its like uniform overload, lol. but ive always thought that DH looks so good all dressed up in his uniform :) ive definitely had the "can't get enough" symptom since the beginning of this pregnancy, not that i was much better before really. but im pretty sure i could jump DH at anytime of the day lately! :-/ sex is getting interesting though lately cause my belly gets in the way of some positions and im not nearly as flexible as before...guess its time for some experimentation! ;) lol


----------



## dizzy65

it gets annoying when every one you see refers to you as getting big or having baby fat or what ever lol. It's like "gee thanks doesnt any one every use the term glowing or anything any more!" haha... Haha i know what you mean OH tells me everyday he is around me that im getting bigger and all that stuff. But usually i take it as "oh great so now im getting fat" haha OH doesn't like that too much he just says its baby growing and everything but still when you look at me and the first thing you can see is bump that kinda sucks in some ways but in other ways im glad that i have my bump :) thats good that you got on a flight that has a lay over.. i dont think id be able to sit comfortably for that long on a plane. they always say that you arent supposed to sit longer than 5 hours like going for a car ride or anything like that.. and i believe it for sure its hard for me to sit for 1/2 hour in a vehical! i hope its not too uncomfy for you.

Haha yep it will be good for her to come down.. esept last time i talked to her on the phone which was on my moms birthday she asked me if i was getting fat yet :dohh: lol.. I hope that they go by so fast that we dont even notice how hot we are haha it will never happen but there is no harm in wishing for it ;)

I think you are right i couldnt imagin pushing that out.. Wow thats crazy she actaully gave birth naturally too it? wow thats lucky. this guy we used to live with his brothers wife had a 10 pound baby and after like 48 hours in labour they finally relised she couldnt vaginally deliver it so she had to go in for a c-section.. In my oppinion they shoulda been able to figure that one out a little sooner!

You will get to see baby before you know it and than that day will come and go and, than you will be wishing tosee bubs again :) but it is great to have the pictures and stuff :) awe thats right you get to find out thesex :) yay you

I always think OH looks all sexy dressed up in any uniform he has ever wore haha.. but i usually dont think other men look hot and stuff but now its like oh, my, goodness lol... I know what you mean about the sex thing and some times it gets uncomfortable like not laying on back and stuff like that, i guess it just leaves lots of room to experiment with differant ones haha.. I think itsonly goina get worse as time goes on thou as the tummy we be way bigger and stuff is just goina get way more complicated.. Im no where near as flexable neither.. It kind of sucks.. I dont know what im experiancing but i wish it would stop i hate drooling over guys like that lol... Oh ya you live there so you see lots guys in uniform lol lucky you ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

hehe! i agree completely! we need to resurrect the use of "glowing" to describe pregnant women! its much better than "big." i know it means that the baby is healthy and has a nice home in there, but i dont like to be reminded of it all the time! ;) yea i really needed to get a flight with a layover because the flight to los angeles alone is 5.5 hours. and i know youre not supposed to travel longer than that. and plus i dont think my body will be able to take it without a little bit of a rest! 

haha. my grandma is the same way..she is so frank and blunt about things and just speaks her mind. when we told her about the baby the first thing she asked was "was this planned?!" ahhh...old people...they have no internal filter about what they say sometimes. but you gotta love em anyway. 

wow! what idiots! they should have figured out long before then that the baby wasnt gonna fit. being in labor that long too can put the mom and the baby in danger...thats pretty scary. good thing everything turned out alright. i really dont want to have a c-section, but if the baby is that big you can bet ill be telling them to cut me open! lol

yea i really cant wait. DH is convinced its a boy and that this isnt even needed to know the gender. lol. but im just excited to see my baby for the first time! it has been such a long wait. and to be honest, i dont care if its a boy or if its a girl...i just want to know that my little mango is healthy in there! 

i wouldnt worry about the drooling over hot guys in uniforms...that natural. and its harmless. i mean, its not like youd ever do anything. its just a bit of looking! ;) as far as the sex goes, just count this as an opportunity to find new exciting positions. or to get out of the ones you dont like so much. lol. like for me, DH really likes me being on top, but now i dont have to cause i tell him ill crush him with me being this big. he says im being silly, but i insist and it works and we move onto something else ;)


----------



## dizzy65

"glowing" sound a lot nicer than "big" for sure lol. Iwish people would understand that lol... My OH told me when he was down here that im sure getting big and i was like "thanks so are you but im pregnant whats your excuse" haha and he just looked and me and was like "haha very funny" lol well to me it was funny.. if i have to be big like this it only makes me happier to be able to bug other people ;) Wow thats going to be a really long flight.. lol.. i wouldnt be able to do it either with out giving my body some kind of rest sitting like that for that long when your that far along is going to be really hard.

Thats cute lol.. my grandma asked me the same thing too its like um i dont think we should really be having this convo lol. they just say whats on there mind some times it can be funny others not so much ;)

I know thats so dumb of them they could have seriously hurt the baby or her any way trying to make her push something outthat wouldnt fit i mean really people get with the programm. i think if they were to tell me how big the baby was and that it wouldnt fit id tell them to cut me open too but i really want to avoid a c-section at any cost i really want to do this one naturally for sure.. Im scared that there will be some sort of complication thou making it so i have to get a c-section as my mom had to get a c-section done with both me and my sis.

Your DH sounds like my OH.. like they are convince its a boy no matter what i keep telling OH there is a chance that it can be a girl and he wont believe it haha it just doesnt want the responciblitiy of having a girl on his hands lol.. That is true the main thing is that it is well and healthy.

I do the same thing with OH too if im on top im like "this is too uncomfy or i think we should change because i feel like im going to crush you" lol OH thinks im crazy and stuff but it does work.. that is so true thou this just gives the opportunity to want to change to differant possitions and try new ones that we havent done before.. a great time for experiments ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

hehe. i love how you bug your OH back when he mentions something about my size. i think my mom is the only one who understands the whole not calling a pregnant woman big thing. ill always send her pictures and say "look how big the baby is now!" or something like that and she always writes back "oh you look so cute!" or "youre not that big at all!" bless her. shes a good liar ;) the flight will probably be pretty crappy, but i think it will be worth it to see everyone. and then ill have a good 10 days there before i have to be cramped on the plane again. at first i was thinking about a 3 or 4 days trip, but that was just gonna be too much travel with not enough recovery time in between.

haha...yea the old ladies are too funny sometimes. my grandma sometimes says things that im just left thinking "did she really just say that?!" like, for example, when my neice was born and she said that was probably going to be her last grandkid. i was about 20 at the time and i said "what about me and chelsea (a cousin that is my same age)" and she said "no you two will never settle down and have kids, this is the last one ill see" i was just shocked. lol

yea i know sometimes you cant avoid c-sections, but i would really prefer not to have one. a friend of mine had to have one at the last minute because it turned out that the baby was breech. she said you kind of dont care at the time because all youre thinking about is the health of the baby, but that it was so much longer recovery time compared to her first baby. 

that is so the case with my DH too. i always try to tell him its a 50-50 chance of a boy or a girl, but he insists that he can only have boys. and its just because he doesnt want to think about having to raise a girl and worry about her when she is older with like boys and things. i tell him hes silly, you have to worry about sons with girls too. ahhh..the boys can be so silly. 

hehe...i kinda like using the pregnancy to get out of positions that arent exactly my favorite. and experimenting is always a bit of fun too! ;)


----------



## dizzy65

hehe it is funny we always like to bug each other like that ;) awe bless your mom lol i wish i had at least one person that was like that.. But Me and my dad were joking when im about 8 months pregnant that him and me are going to take a pic of our bellies to see who is bigger thats going to be a blast lol.. My dad he used to be so skinny but then he quit smoking and he gained lots of wait all in his tummy so it looks like he is pregnant too it is really funny. So that will be a lot of laughs when i hit 8months to do a pregnancy picture with my dad ;) I know what you mean you need to have a lot of recovery time and 4 or 5 days wouldnt cut it.. its great thou you get 10 whole days that will be so fun for you :) it really sucks you have to travel by plane thou that would be soo uncomfy.

oh my nice grandma you got there lol.. My other grandma when i first got pregnant what she said was "no more boys i dont want any more grandsons" lol its like "uhm grandma i cant really control this sort of thing" lol its just that all of her great grandkids so far have been boys so she wants another granddaughter to spoil i guess lol but she will get what we give her ;) i would be so shocked to if my grandma had said that too me too.. well look at ya now you totally showed her up hehe

Thats right in the moment all that matters is that baby is healthy and is going to survive the trip into the world :) If the baby is breach when im giving birth i will just tell them to cut me open probably i wouldnt even attempt to push out a breach baby that would be soo hard

My OH says that too that he is not capable of making any girls lol than he goes into the odds of makinga girl and stuff but i keep trying to tell him that there is always the possibility of making a girl and he wont have it lol.. Its funny because he said if its a girl he will need to get a shot gun to scare off her boyfriends that she may want to have and i said oh gosh i hope the baby is nothing like me than he said if the baby is like you i can actually see my self using the shot gun :dohh: lol too funny


----------



## QueSeraSera

aww that will be so cute a pregnancy picture with your dad! hehe. thats too funny. i could probably do the same thing with my dad. he too used to be so thin but hes getting older now and he doesnt exercise as much and he now has a definitely little beer bump :) thats cool that you guys all joke with each other like that though...at least you know that when they say something about your belly you can just shoot a remark right back at them. :) yea the trip will be nice, but im sure the flight will be uncomfortable. oh well! itll be worth it to see the fam. 

haha...yea my grandma is crazy sometimes. she never means to be rude, but sometimes the things she says are just like whoa. lol. thats pretty bad about your grandma not wanting any more boys...its not really like you can control that very well! oh granparents...they can be so out of line sometimes but you gotta love them anyway. i guess its their right after living so long to say anything they want...you can bet when im that old im gonna be saying whatever comes to my mind too! lol

yea i would imagine breech would be so much harder and more painful, not to mention that its dangerous for the baby too. its worth it at that point to just have the c-section i think. i wouldnt want to do anything to put my baby in harm, especially for something as silly as me just not wanting to have a c-section.

oh my DH is the same way...he tells me that he has to worry about a girl more, especially if it takes after me. i wont let DH get a shotgun though...too afraid hed use it on any boy that looked at his daughter wrong. he always says he cant have girls, but i know that its just him being silly. if it is a girl he is going to be so over the moon about her it wont even be funny, i can already tell.


----------



## dizzy65

it is great to be able to joke like that with people and for them to not take it so seriously i would hate to live with people who couldnt take a joke like that lol awe your dad has a little beer belly haha.. my dad doesnt even drink and he has a beer belly haha i wonder what happened there ;) Ah i did the funniest thing to OH today while we were text messaging, it started with him saying he didnt want me to go to the bar with him because it wasnt fair to be around alcohol in my situation and then i said "well you just dont want to be seen with me" and he said "thats not true" than iwas like "yes it is you dont want people to see you with some one whos fat" and than he was like " thats not true i tell everyone your pregnant" and i was like "mhm sure your just embarssed of me" and than he said "thats not true i promis!!" :haha: all the while i was laughing at this argument and OH actaully thought i was serious threw the whole thing ah i love being pregnant some days haha

Lol yep most defantly be saying what ever is on the mind lol its like sometimes there brain doesnt work properly so they say what ever they feel like saying and some times it leaves me like "what did you just say" :haha:

ya really.. I wouldnt want to harm the baby just because i was a little bit scared to do the c-section if circumstances call for it i will defantly be willing thats for sure its just kinda like a last resort kind of thing :)

I think OH will be the same too if it is a girl he'll be totally happy and be a total freak controlling dad but it will be okay :) he will be happy over what ever it is he wont be disapointed either way :) i dont want OH to get a shot gun either because im afraid he might actaully want to use it haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! thats so great about text messages because nobody can tell if youre being serious or if youre joking. and because youre pregnant you can get away with saying things like that too. i bet he was freaking out on the other end that he had upset you and the whole time you were having a bit of a laugh. 

yea the grandparents can be crazy, but i guess its their right since theyve spent so many years raising families! :)

oh i definitely agree about the c-section. it is most definitely a last resort for me too. i really dont want one. but if it comes to the point where its necessary then i will be all for it.

yea i think our OHs are really alike on the whole having a girl thing. but i agree...a shotgun is gonna be a big no-no just incase they do decide it should be used at some point! lol


----------



## dizzy65

haha I confessed to him when he called me tonight i was like "i was only kidding" than he got upset but laughed to because he actaully thought i had gone all pissy on him.. but it was great fun :) Its days like these that i love being pregnant :haha: I dont no how much more of this OH can take thou my poor guy haha.. I think now its funny because everything he says i turn into him calling me fat haha

yep that is so true grandparents have ever right to be crazy and say whats on there mind haha

Thats for sure.. if worse comes to worse i know there is the c-section to fall back on i am keeping good thoughts thou that nothing is going to go wrong i hope that all goes well :)

haha ya no kidding i wouldnt want the shot gun to actually be used lol


----------



## QueSeraSera

awww thats good that you confessed about your little joke on him...that way he doesnt think youve gone absolutely mad on him! lol. luckily my DH has finally learned and has stopped saying anything about how big my tummy is getting. now he just asks how the little ones "home" is doing. that way we avoid me thinking hes calling me fat! :)

i think thats the best course of ction for us at this stage...not to worry about c-sections or anything like that at all...and just hope for the best possible labor a person can have! lol

i cant believe youre almost 22 weeks now! that is so crazy. and im only 3 days away from the ultrasound! gosh im so excited. i think DH is getting pretty excited too. last night he asked if i could move my appointment up to today. i told him it was hard enough to get the one on thursday and that is just gonna have to do! but its seriously like im 4 and waiting for christmas morning right now....soooo hard! lol


----------



## dizzy65

haha yeah, he was relieved when i finally confessed.. that is good that you guys have a nother way of saying it other than making you think he is calling you fat lol

thats right just be hopin that the best is goina happen instead of thinking the worst is going to happen lol

I know i cant believe it either it seems like just yesterday that i was saying to you i was excited to be like 10 weeks and now look at it .. very cool hehe.. wow only 3 days away i bet you are really excited for that i know i was for the first time i ever got to see baby it made everything so much more real to actaully see the baby on the screen there.. It feels like it hay i count down to the day you see bubs its like your own special christmas :) totally like a 4 year old counting down the days tell christmas or something lol. is it just gong to be u and DH going or are you inviting your step son to go as well?


----------



## QueSeraSera

exactly! i was getting pretty tired of how "big the baby is getting" cause i know that by extension that means im getting big too! lol

it really seems like the time has flown by. maybe not at the time, when it seemed to be going so slow, but now after looking back i cant believe its almost halfway done! i am seriously counting down the hours until the ultrasound and i cannot get here fast enough! i feel like ive been waiting forever to see the little one, and i just want to have my pictures already! lol. i thought it would be really cool to have my stepson there to see his little baby brother or sister, but for some reason they dont allow anyone under the age of 10 to the scans. im not exactly sure why...maybe just because theyre distracting or something. so we will just have to show him the pictures once we get done and everything. :)


----------



## dizzy65

lol that is so true. Its the nice way of saying "you are getting fat" haha today i was talking to Jason on the phone and he said im not getting fat im getting fluffy lol if i wasnt supposed to be watching my temper i woulda let him have it haha

ah that is so cute lol. that is really odd that they dont let people under 10 in the room but makes since too because they dont want them to be too loud or dont want them screwing with stuff as most kids will.. well at least you will get a picture to show your step son of his little sibbling :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

fluffy!? thats possible worse than saying fat! lol. oh boys...they just dont understand do they? thats cool though that youre trying to watch youre pregnancy temper, for me...im just letting it rage. seems like if anything bothers me these days i just let someone have it. its strange, cause im not usually like that at all. lol. kinda nice to be able to get away with it because were pregnant though! ;)

yea i think maybe the no kids under 10 things is because they will act out. and it could also be because they mom will be disracted by other young chidren in the room and not able to focus and everything. young kids are so needy sometimes and so they could be wanting to be held or something, and then if they do get what they want they cry. so i guess its better not to have them in there. but it will be really good to let him see the pictures. hes getting really excited about the baby. he always pats my tummy and says "theres a baby in there?" and usually asks why the baby can't come out to play yet. hehe. this weekend i told him that this week we were going to find out if hes having a baby brother or a baby sister, and he replied "oh shaman...im having a baby brother! brothers are fun to play with!" haha...looks like he already has his mind made up about what he wants the baby to be! :)

youre 22 weeks today! congratulations! only 18 more to go now...that doesnt seem so far off at all anymore. i love the funny little saying on your ticker about the mood swings...too true for pregnant women! :) now only a couple more weeks to go before youre viable. doing anything special to celebrate 22 weeks? :)


----------



## dizzy65

I have to watch my temper and all that right now.. I have high blood pressure so the doctor said im supposed to be watching what i do and eat a lot more better until its under control.. ive been really stressed out with FOB right now.. like We arent really even together right now so we are going to try and work it out maybe when he gets home.. They sudjested to get some one to talk to but im really not comfortable with sharing all this with some stranger.. and i cant really talk to FOB's dad about it either. So it kind of sucks that i have to be going threw all of this while pregnant.. she said basically not to do anything to stress my self to badly, relaxing, warm baths.. all of that but if they cant get this stress and high blood pressure under control they have to get me on pregnancy aproved pills so it doesnt harm babes..

Thats too cute that he already has his mind made up what gender he wants the baby to be lol.. like father like son i guess ;) they both want boys im sure that a girl would be just as fun to play with a bug and all of that ;) Wow its getting so close now to finding out the sex of your baby it must be really exciting for you :) seeing baby and finding out the sex all in one day.. big day hehe. Doctors probably want as little distractions in the room as possibal so they can get all of the measurements and such that they need to get.. the measurement part of the ultra-sound took for me like 45 minutes.. and thats hard when you really have to pee laying down on your back like that dont help at all haha..

Thanks im so happy to be 22 weeks only 2 more weeks and ill be viable :) that is so exciting.. no there wont be any plans for today just laundry which i probably shouldnt even be doing but i will do any way lol.. I know only 18 more weeks until baby is due that is soo exciting :) it doesnt seem very long now.. especially since im over half way now.. and im just about down to 99 days i cant wait tell than :) there seems to be so many mile stones just down the road :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh my gosh. im so sorry that you are having trouble with your OH, or FOB, right now. i have gone through that a few times with DH and it is never any fun. once it was about another girl, once it was about TTC, once about money...whatever its about its consistently not fun. and even worse, id imagine, when pregnant and hormonal. i understand not wanting to talk about it, as im not very good at that either. but i always found when i did talk to someone that it made me feel better. so, if you decide you need to talk to someone who can probably relate, im always here to listen and offer any support. if not, i understand. the most important thing is that you try to take it easy and rest and make sure your baby stays safe. try to unwind and keep from being to stressed...i know, easier said than done. but i can tell you that a lot of times these things end up working out in the end. like i said, ive been through this a few times with DH and it always ended up working out. 

yea i know that they have a lot to do at the ultrasound and im sure that dylan would just be totally distracting to both me, DH, and the doctor. im kind of not looking forward to laying there so long with a full bladder! but im sure ti will be worth it to see my little mango on the screen :) yea, my stepson is apparently just like his dad about wanting a boy. i talked to my nephew this weekend too and he wants it to be a boy as well. haha...all the girls in my family want it to be a girl, and all the boys want it to be a boy. they are too funny. i told my stepson that there were too many boys in the house and i need a girl to keep me company and he repliad "there are NOT too many boys! there are never too many boys!" haha...silly me. he put me in my place on that one!

yea you really are moving along anf getting so close. i cant believe youre almost viable and everything. that will be another one of those big reliefs when you reach that. and then after that youll be in the busy summer and time will fly by. your baby will be here in no time! just be sure to keep resting and keep baby's little home a safe place for him/her. :)


----------



## dizzy65

It is really hard every time i mention it or even think about it im in tears.. Its mainly that i just found out FOB had been texting for 2.5 years to this chick who i thought was totally mental but he had been texting her telling her he wanted to f*ck her and all of that and having phone sex with her and im not really sure that he didnt have real sex with her and all that and everytime i think ofthe betrayal that he has done and everytime i think about it it is so hard and i've never ever disliked some one before this much but i mean i really really dis-like him right now and cant even stand to hear his voice or even think about him :cry: he promises he never had sex with her but i cant believe that.. this chick was the one that he was with right b4 we got together.. its just so horrid :cry: and ive been so stressed out. crying my self to sleep and even waking up crying its no use anything i do i cant stop thinking about it. :cry: and he is acting like he didnt do me wrong either.

Haha awe your step son seems really cute lol seems like he really wants a baby brother.. Which if you have more kids that he will adventually have a little brother i take it lol. Well he will just have to be the protective other brother i suppose he will like that haha... 

Yep soon it will be nice and summer out and then it will be all good and time will fly by :) i cant wait for summer to finally be here ive been waiting for it for so long but i also dont want to be that uncomfortable.. But yay.. :) than ill get to meet baby


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh my gosh i am so sorry that youre going throught this. i had a similar things with DH where i found chats with this girl from his past that occured about a month before we got married when i was living in texas and he was in hawaii. i found the convos after we had been married about six months though and he was telling her he was in love with her and they were making pans for her to come visit him because he wanted to take her on a date to see what would happen, if they could make it work. obviously when i found them i was completely heartbroken. at the time i was spending all my time and money planning a beautiful wedding for us, he was telling some other girl he loved her. and he was talking to her when i found out too, but i never really thought much of it because i didnt know their history or about the chats. so i confronted him, it was really bad and he kind of blamed me for snooping into his things. he promised she didnt come visit, but obviously didnt have any proof. and he was angry when i asked him to stop texting her. he said i was being unfair and inresonable and that he hadnt ever done anything wrong for me to be mistrustful. it was a bad 3-4 months where neither of us liked each other very much, but eventually i felt i had to at least believe that she didnt come out and he didnt act on anything. and he was not talking to her anymore either. and we got through it. but i still get angry sometimes, and i dont really fully trust him. and still everytime he gets a text i wonder if its her. i know what youre going through...second guessing everything youve ever known about him and weighing the options of trying to forgive and forget over packing your bags. its really hard. this happened to me with an ex boyfriend after about 3 years of dating and i left because he had actually slept with another girl. with my DH i stayed because, except for the i love yous, i convinced myself it wasnt as bad and there was no actual sex. the decision is hard, and moreso being pregnant. but i hope that you can come to a decision that is best for you. no matter what he is saying right now, the decision has to be whats best for you. im really sorry, and please let me know if i can help at all. 

yea we are planning on having 3 or 4 kids, so at least one of them will be a boy im sure. but he is pretty set on a baby brother. he said that he was going to be batman and the baby could be robin and that he would teach the baby all about being a superhero. hehe....ahhh 3 year olds... :)

i cant wait for summer because of all the plans coming up, but i am so dreading the heat. i told my mom that when i come to visit i am finding a swimmingsuit big enough to cover my bump and we are going swimming every day to keep cool in las vegas. she said they were putting in water misters in the backyard for me too to keep me cool. hehe...theyre too funny. all the planning is like "i thought we could do such and such...if youre feeling up to it" and "oh we could do this...unless youre not up to it" theyre so concerned about me being big and pregnant doing everything. i told them this baby isnt gonna slow me down...i have every intention of going to shows and gambling and having fun! lol. i dont care if people look at me weird for being in casinos when im pregnant, its my vacation! ;)


----------



## dizzy65

ah thats horribal.. i really hate how men can do this sort of thing and feel absolutly nothing for there actions its really unfair.. i feel the same when ever OH gets a text im always wondering if he is texting her still but i had to remind my self that he has changed his number and doesnt have her cell number on there so theres no possibal way that she could be the one texting im still really devestated thou that he just came clean about it.. i never ever saw what he texted because he always always deleted the out going texts i only saw what she wrote and it was pretty vial i mean i convinced my self she was just crazy and OH was not texting her back or anything like that but i asked him about it and asked and asked and he always said that she was texting and he was saying one word.. but he lied its like our whole relationship has been a lie for the past like 4 years its all been based around lies any way.. i feel so betrayed so hurt so heart broken all in one. And im pretty sure he said the i love you's to her too because i always read on that she was telling OH she loved him and missed him and crap like that. oh god it makes me so friggen angry what an ass whole. I want to get over it for bubs sake but its so hard you know? and ithink ill be like you the trust will never full be back at all.. And when i was asking questions to OH about what the texts said i asked if he ever asked her to fuck him and he said yes but i was just playing with her head. at this point this is when i just lost it.. and now thanks tothis whole mess i have very high blood pressure and have to be maybe put on blood pressure pills because i cant seem to get my mind off of what OH did and its so stress full.. i know you would understand what i mean about that.. its just so hard to not think about what he did and i so want to be happy with him again its just gojng to take a long time to heal i know this.. but ive made some progress i havent called him names in a while :haha: 

awe that is so cute.. haha.. he can still play super heroes with a girl exept instead of batman and robin it could be batman and cat women or something like that haha.. awe so cute :)

Ah i know what you mean if it were my vacation id be like this baby is not slowing me down at all lets go party and all of that fun stuff ;) ive never been to Las vegas.. me and OH were going go on his 21st bday if we can get a baby sitter.. we are going on his 21st and not mine because im 26 days older than OH so if we went on my bday he couldnt do any of the fun stuff :haha: we are hoping to get out of here any way for a vacation.. i think this summer before baby comes we have lots of stuff planned. we are going to his comany camp over and stuff ah thats goina suck big time ;)

Last night OH did the sweetest thing i think he has done in such a long time he text me and said "if you dont mind can you send me a picture of you and your tummy to use as my backround on my cell phone?" i was like "aww" haha so i took a pic and gave it to him and now he has it as his backround :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

i could see how your situation is even more difficult because you never saw what he wrote to her and are just having to take his word for it. i guess you have to give him credit for coming clean about it, it means that he feels bad and wants to start with a clean slae with you. if youre anything like me it will take a long time to get back any sort of trust towards him, but if you can begin to trust him again then thats a good first start. and it seems like he wants to make it work, asking you for a picture of your belly and everything. he just needs to realize what he did was wrong, even if he just thinks he was "messing with her head" or something...thats not something an engaged person does. hopefully it has all stopped and you guys can rebuild your relationship, and once again have a srong foundation for your baby :) kepp trying to relax and take care of yourself, your body, and the baby. even if you have to go on medicine, its whats best to keep the baby and you healthy. and im sure that as time goes by and this isnt suck a fresh shock that it will go down and the stress will get less and less. i realy hope you start feeling better soon!

haha...yea it will have to be batman and catwoman now. were wondering how he is gonna take the news that hes not having a little brother, that its a little sister. the ultrasound got moved up to yesterday on account of a tech being out in the mornings the rest of the week. it was so exciting! when we got there she was sleeping and curled up into a little ball, it was so cute. so me, DH and the nurse were all poking and shaking my belly to get her to wake up, uncurl and move around. she was not having anyof it. each time we would shake she would take her little fist and punch out at my tummy. apparently she takes after me about not liking to be woken up. and then she started sucking her thumb. it was adorable. :) finally she woke up and was stretching and moving and kicking, and then it was like she was worn out and she put her little hand to her forehead like she was just exhausted. ahhh...i can tell she is gonna have quite the personality...be spunky and a little drama queen. i think we are in for trouble! lol. it was so amazing and there was a screen over us to see the whole time. and because she wasnt being ver cooperative the exam last 1hr20min. it was amazing. :) DH is freaked out that its a girl. he asked the tech if i ate more beef could it turn into a boy. lol. he is too silly. my parents are so excited and my mom said she was going out today to buy some little girl clothes :)

that will be awesome if you go to vegas for yalls 21st. thats where i spent my 21st bday and it was so much fun. i love vegas and have been going there 2-3 times a year since i was like 8. but it is so much better once you can legally drink and gamble! :) that would be a nice getaway for you and your OH if you can do that once the baby comes :)


----------



## dizzy65

Yesterday when OH got home i was so mad at him even still but than he got to where i was (i was relaxing out side planning with my kitten) and we talked than i walked over to him and gave him a big hug and we talked and strained up some stuff we both agreed the trust needs to be earned back but that we love each other to much to let split up so we are making it work for the babies sake and for our sake. we decided we dont want to ever talk about her again as to not raise the blood pressure again.. Yes thats right blood pressure back to my normal 110 over 70. ah so great i am so unbelievably happy haha.. OH said he thinks the key to low blood presure is lots and lots of sex (thats what we did last night haha!) and he said it seemed to make my blood pressure go down i told him im crazy and that all its going to do is make sure when he goes back to work he is not grumpy. he was put on some kind of thing that was for his attitude because when he was at work he was so grumpy he was making others around him grumpy which isnt aloud. ah silly boy! so he was put on a preformance thing.. He will be back to his happy self thou when he gets back to work. I think that chick owes me a really huge appology that ill never see for almost putting me in the hospital due to my blood pressure thou! err!!!

OMG congrats.. haha your poor DH was so convinced it was going to be a boy.. awe yay for you .. that must be so exciting :D i seen on facebook your ultra-sound pictures and i have to say they are absolutly adorable! She is defantly going to be a little handful by the sounds of it and you`ll have tons of fun with your little bundle of joy :D so did you guys get to go out and buy a little pink out fit.. that would be the first thing to do :) i am so happy for you hehe.. it sounds like you guys had a great time at your appointment getting to watch the LO there for over and hour very lucky haha i always thought my times were to short because i lovedseeing my prince or princess up there :) Your poor DH now has the roll of playing the very protective daddy haha thats going to be fun for him!

Thats for sure i hope we can get to las vegas it will be totally fun :) we are trying to get OH`s dad to pay for it for us or take us so we dont have to spend all of that money to get there and stuff haha.

ooh congrats on hitting the 20 week mark yay half way you must be so excited.. has DH been able to feel the kicks yet


----------



## QueSeraSera

thats really awesome that you guys were able to work it out and agree that you need to work at staying together. and im glad that your blood pressure has returned to normal! that must have been so stressful, but its good that its back to normal cause the baby needs you to keep yourself healthy! one great thing about fights is that it always comes with great makeup sex ;) and it seems like you guys have that one covered! lol. so glad its all back to good for you guys!

oh the appointment was amazing! and she was sure putting on a show for us! because it went so long and we went at last minutes notice they gave us seven pictures! i love them and they all turned out so well :) i think DH is getting more used to the idea that it is a girl now but at first he was in such a shock. now weve been trying to come up with a name. he decided he didnt like raena so much, so were trying to figure out something else. its hard because we have very different tastes in names. lol

that would be awesome if you could get DHs dad to send you to vegas! that way you could save all your money for having a good time once youre there! theres so much to do and its easy to spend a lot of money there, thats for sure. but its soooo fun :)

thank you, im very excited about being halfway done! it really has gone so fast, and i cant wait for the next 20 to speed by so i can finally meet my baby girl! :)


----------



## dizzy65

haha we for surely did.. thats the only good thing about fights i guess is getting to make up after ward ;) ... It was funny he was like "i think we should just have lots of sex for now on than you will stay at a low blood pressure" i was just like "pfft you wish" haha.. I was so relieved when she told me my blood pressure was back to normal as well.. she did blood tests the other day and i asked what they were for and she said to make sure that i didnt have any pregnancy related high blood pressure issues that needed to be resolved right away.. but she said she thinks it was just stress and that she will call me if other wise :) so thats all good :)

Your Dh when he found out it was a girl was probably "ahh oh no now what!" haha but he will be the proudest daddy ever.. it is going to be hard to come up with the perfect name but you two will do it :) and it will suit her just right :D You are so lucky to have gotten so many photos i really wish that we could have gotten more i really miss seeing my baby i still wish i could get more photos like go in and request a nother ultra-sound just for more pics haha that wouldnt go over very well thou.. you must miss seeing you LO as well :)

Ah yah no doubt.. hopefully the next little bit goes by fast for both of us.. feels great to be over the half way mark thou doesnt it :)

Oh my gosh.. We just found out that OH's little brother has been going threw every ones rooms (when he was down here) and stealing everyones porno magazines and he went threw our room and cut the girls out of OH's truck magazines lol and we were going threw our boxes that we had left in his room up at his moms and found that he was hiding his porno's in our boxes.. haha.. very weird ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha...so funny that your OH thinks sex is the key to keeping your bp down! that is such a guy thing to think! ;) im really glad that it is down though and your stress levels have gone down as well. things like that are difficult, but it seems you got through it like a champ! ;)

haha...my DH asked the nurse if it would turn into a boy if he fed me more beef. lol. it was funny. he was so shocked. and now hes so concerned about everything. yesterday we went to look for me some maternity shorts and we had to go through the lengerie department and he got all depressed looking. so i asked "depressed cause i cant fit into and look good in my cutsie lengerie anymore?" and he replied, "no...just upset that one day our little girl is gonna want to wear this stuff" lol. hes too funny about it. the name thing is turning out to be really hard! but luckily we still have quite a bit of time before we have to make a final decision about it! lol. there are a lot that we both think "yea...i like that" but were searching for one that we both love...tough search! i do miss my LO and wish i could have an ultrasound weekly! but i know its best to just keep looking at my pictures and wait until she finally comes out and greets the world in september ;)

this weekend was sooooo crazy! friday night i had to finish up all the edits on my thesis and send it for printing! woohoo! finally officially done as now its out for print and i cant do anything more to it. :) and then saturday am we went to the march of dimes walk as a family. we had to be up at 630 to make it in time and walked 5 miles. then we came home, showered and changed, and went to a music festival from 230pm to 10pm. it was such a long day and my body hurt so bad then and yesterday...its weird cause before i was pregnant i could handle long days like that no problem. and then yesterday we had a ton of errands to run and i was moving so slow and achey all day. and its only gonna get worse as i get bigger! eeek! ;)

thats crazy about OHs little brother. somehow i thought he was really young, like 5 or 6. and hes stealing porn already!? that is just out of control! lol. i love that he hid it all in your boxes too. what a sneaky little guy! not a very good hiding spot though, as you all totally caught him! lol ;)


----------



## dizzy65

Haha i know thats what i thought, ahh such a guy thing to think that sex is keeping my dp down.. but am super happy it is staying down.. had a prenatial appointment today and blood pressure was good all blood tests came out well and babies heart beat was perfect as he said haha and the babies size he said was perfect.. he told me sounds like i have had a perfect pregnancy thus far exept for that little bit of high bp.. have another one in 4 weeks. at the end of may when im 27 weeks, eek lol. ill be in third tri by then :)

haha omg too funny him asking about feeding it more beef haha i could so picture my OH saying that.. ahh to cute haha.Ah he shouldnt be thinking about your little girl in linger yet it will be a very long time before she will start to wear stuff like that lol than your DH will be used to it by then well used to having a daughter so it wont seem all so bad.. i am sure he is going to be a very protective daddy over his gurl lol which is good hehe. I know what you mean i wish i could see my LO all the time too i miss my LO so much but i am so happy it kicks all the time now so i have a constant reminder bubs is doin just fine ;) OH and i went into a movie last night and baby was kicking away and i looked at my tummy and was like "shh little one its bed time now" haha OH looked at me like id gone mad. ;)

Wholy it sounds like you had a really busy weekend! its time to put your feet up and relax lol i know i wouldnt be able to handle that much it seems like so much to do whilet pregnant. i know what u mean before i was pregnant i could go for hours and hours on end with out rest and used to long days.. and now im pooped out and am so tired if i do stuff like that.. like yesterday OH and i spent the whole day shopping (cause it was our anniversary) than we went to a movie at 9:55PM so we didnt get home tell like 12:30 midnight so by time we got home i ws pretty much dead to the world i was so tired i wasnt even thinking strait lol and b4 i got pregnant it never used to be like that ;)

OH has 3 brothers well 4 technically i guess. one is 18 one is 15 his step bro is 10 and his half bro is 3... It was his 15 year old bro that was stealing the porn and such.. we found another magazine on boobs in his room lol i was looking at it and was like wow they could have picked prettier women to model in these magazines lol.. OH's little brother even cut out girlie pics out of OH's truck magazines of girls that wernt even naked just half naked, like with g-strings showing there bums and such like that. how annoying haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

thats really good that everything went well at the doctors. hopefully everything is back to perfect now and you wont have any more problems for the rest of the pregnancy! :) i need to make my next appointment. i am supposed to go in at 24 weeks. that will be exciting...viability :) it seems like were getting so close to the end so much faster these days! hooray! 

DH is getting much more used to the idea of the baby being a girl. i think we was in a good amount of shock there for awhile. but i know hes gonna be so protective it wont even be funny. when he brought up the lengerie i told him to stop thinking about that, that well have to deal with the first boyfriend long before we have to deal with lengerie. lol. that didnt make him feel too much better really ;)

sounds like you guys had a great anniversary, but i can understand why you would be so tired! i was exhausted after our weekend! and then on tuesday night we decided to buy bicycles because weve been trying to be healthier and do outdoor, healthy activities. so we have gone on a couple of few mile rides and usually by the end im pretty winded as well, where before something like that wouldnt have phased me. its funny cause when i peddle my thighs hit my baby bump. i just know shes in there thinking "what the heck are you doing mom!?" lol

thats crazy about the 15 year old. he is really into the porn eh? i think thats was what i was worried about most if the baby was a boy. i really dont want to face the day when i go in to clean up my baby boys room and find porn hidden. you just dont want to think that about your kids! lol. 

youre 23 weeks! i cant believe youre so close to viability. only 6 more days! how big is the baby this week? i bet it is getting so huge. awww thats cool. you must be excited to be so close to getting out of second tri! :)


----------



## dizzy65

The doctor called me in yesterday, to tell me that i was slight amenic (sp) which means that my white blood cell count was down and my iron was really down so now im on a bunch of pills including a new Pregnancy vitamin called Preg vit.. and some iron pills i havent tried those yet they look weird they are green haha.. im going to take my iron pill at lunh time.. and in 2 weeks i have to go back to the hospital here and get more bloods done, to check my iron level and stuff. and i had another blood test yesterday i think it was the gestic diabeties one where i had to drink this stuff, it was funny at first when i was drinking it i was like "mm tastes like a popsical" than after near to the end "i was like eww, blah how could you make us drink this shit" haha. it started to burn after a while.. it was just basically a glass of water and sugar.. but it was orange flavored. any way i have to do that test again in 2 weeks because i did it to early this time, so they are doing it twice.. the doctor here said she needed me to do it earlier and im not really sure why.. but you have to drink this orange crap than sit for an hour then you get bloods taken.. i was sitting in the waiting room for that hour listening to the old people complain and bitch it was funny lol.. thats why i wasnt on here yesterday, was running in and out of hospitals lol ooh and my next prenatial appointment is when im 27 weeks :)

thats good that he is starting to get used to the idea he has 3.5 months to get used to the idea of having a girl any way haha.. once he sees her he will be totally in love with her.. it will be great :) haha thats funny about the boyfriend thing i probably would of said the same thing.. your Dh probably hadnt even thought about the first boyfriend now hes probably panicing. i really want to know the sex but we arent finding out this is torture haha oh well only 16.5 weeks tell we will know :)

It was a good day for our anniversary.. OH got me a stroller for our anniversary i was so happy , the stroller is so amazing and perfect.. it has everything.. we are going to have to get a snuggie for a while thou because the stroller isnt ment for new borns, which i can understand :) It is crazy how fast one can get tired now.. I didnt think it would ever be like this.. i mean like one day of shopping and by the end all i want to do is go home and crawl up in bed and put my feet up, ah i am so lame lol

Haha i know.. its not like porn or anything is a bad thing, but it is when you start stealing it from other people i mean seriously lol. OH told his mom about his bro doing this and some how got turned around on him and his mom blammed him for everything.. it was basically she asked if he had porn and he said yes than she said that he shouldnt be looking at it cause he has a fiancee than she said porn shouldnt even be made lol. and OH's little bro didnt get in trouble at all.. weird lol

thanks i am so excited just about viable it is so amazing to be this far :) baby is about the size of a large mango this week,, eek its getting so big so scarey haha.. and now i can see movements on my belly just small ones but none the less theyare there :)

Congrats to you for hitting 21 weeks :) baby must be getting big now :) has your DH felt the little one kicking yet?


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh i totally had to take that diabetes test at like 8 weeks. apparently though that was a mistake and youre not supposed to take it until like 28 weeks. so im going to have to take it again as well. that drink was so hard to get down, i felt like throwing up for most of it. and that was early on too when i was feeling nauseated and everything...which made it worse. i wonder why they made you take it early too. i guess were the unlucky ones that have to go through it twice. thats crazy that youre anemic, but good that they caught it and are putting you on iron pills. anemia can make you really tired and worn out all the time, so maybe once you start taking the iron youll have more energy. plus its better for the baby. the little one needs all of the iron to become big and strong. sounds like you had a really busy day at the doctors though. hopefully you wont have anymore issues anytime soon. 

i bet that it is really hard not to know if your baby is a boy of a girl. i really think youre so much stronger than me, i couldnt wait. but it will be such a great surprise for you when you find out. and plus its not that far off now...only 16 more weeks. youre getting so close and time is flying by!

thats so cool that you got the stroller! thats a great present for sure. we havent stated buying anything like that yet as were waiting until after the baby shower to see what we need still. but i cant wait to start buying that stuff...i bet its so exciting and that it makes it all so much more real. 

thats crazy that or OHs brother didnt get in trouble about the porn but your OH did. i dont have anything against porn, but i bet it does catch a mother off guard when she finds her son with it. i know im gonna be the type to always think of my baby as my little girl, and when things come up that are signs of her growing up (like porn is for boys) im sure ill kinda freak out too.

that is so amazing that the kicks are getting so big that you can actually see them. my little princess is kicking a lot lately but still nothing huge like that. i can feel them getting stronger everyday though, so im sure its only a matter of time. DH still cant feel the kicks from the outside or anything yet. just not big enough. my best friend is getting impatient about it because she moves away the end of this month. she keeps saying "she better be kicking so hard i can feel it by the time i leave!" lol. i think the baby is just playing with everyone and holding out and making everyone wait. :)

thanks! im excited about 21 weeks. the baby is the length of a carrot this week. :) and its offically the downhill side of this pregnancy too. a week over half way. and three from viability. and youre only a few days from viability now! i cant believe how far weve come. :)


----------



## dizzy65

Ah the drink was so annoying,, she like handed it to me and was like here drink this, i was like im aloud to go to the bathroom right? lol cause we had to wait an hour.. at first i was like mm tastes like orange popsicle than after a while i was like eww blah this is torture.. and now i have to do it again and i really dont want to lol.. My doctor here said that in 2 weeks ill have to do another blood test just to see if my iron and white blood cells count is back up to normal.. im praying it is.. my advice would to eat anything you can that has iron in it so you dont have to take iron pills.. But the pills im taking for iron do taste better than my prenatial vitamens for sure haha. When the doctor was explaining why i was low on iron she was saying the baby was stealing from my liver an stuff like that i was like "hmm how rude im providing a home for my LO and its stealing from me!" haha... So in a couple weeks i will have two more doctor visits.. i am starting to become a regular around the doctors offices haha.

I know i hope the baby comes at like 38 weeks or something because that means that it would only be 14 weeks away haha.. Ahh i just made my self nervous haha it seems to be just flying by now!

Oh right you guys are having a baby shower in may that is so exciting... it will be best to wait tell after that to get what ever is left that you need. You must be so excited hehe. I love buying stuff for LO is it so fun :)

We think he didnt get in trouble because his mom doesnt want him moving down to his dads. because OH's brother has been getting in to all kinds of trouble and never punished lke the other night he just about hit OH's little sister, so OH had to get into the middle and he threw his brother out.. and then when OH's mom got home OH's sister got into trouble.. i mean seriously what the hell is up with that.. I think OH's mum is just being really imature like OH's sis was mad so she threw a shoe at her mom (this is because she got in trouble instead of her brother) and than her mom took the shoe and went and threw it back at her and then grounded OH's sister.. i mean really whats up with that she should ground her self lol

It wont be long now before your Dh will be able to feel the kicks on the outside.. my OH has felt a few of them but he always puts his hand on my tummy to late and the baby has already stopped kicking haha, it is so cute thou. Being able to see the kicking and all that :)

Ah you must be so excited just 3 weeks away from viabilty :) i know i am getting so excited that there is only 4 days left until i hit 24 weeks, eek so exciting ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh i know what you mean, that drink is horrible. i am really not looking forward to having to drink it again! that really is pretty crazy about the iron thing, i guess your baby really needs it. and at least it was an easy fix to the problem...i think low iron is actually a pretty common issue for pregnant women. you really are becoming quite a regular at the doctors office! but at least they have all been pretty minor issues and are easily resolved, its not like youre having major problems or anything. and your baby is staying healthy and growing fast! thats the most important part. although im sure it sucks to go to the doctors office so much. i know for me personally i hate going. once a month is too much for me. i just dont like doctors offices or hospitals very much, never have. 

yea the baby shower is in just 12 days. im excited. it should be a fun time with friends and family. we are having a bday party on the 13th, a graduation party on the 14th, graduation is all day the 15th, and the baby shower is the 16th. its going to be a very busy 4 days! lol. but it will be fun celebrating all these things with family and such. im excited for it all, but i have so much left to do before everyone arrives. i think ive been busier lately than i have for a long time. and thats saying a lot since i just spent the last year writing a thesis! lol. the shower will be good though, because after that we will know what else we need and we can start buying :)

wow...that is crazy about your OHs mom. i can see where she might be afraid that if she punishes her son that he will want to go to his dad's house. that would be tough. but at the same time, kids need discipline too. and he cant be allowed to think that he can do whatever he wants without consequences. and its even worse that your OHs sister is getting in trouble when she didnt even do anything. that doesnt seem like a very good situation...maybe your OHs mom needs to understand that shes causing more harm than anything else by asking like that!

we keep trying to get DH to feel the kicks, but theyre just not strong enough yet. she will be kicking right under his hand but he just cant really feel it yet. i was reading because i was a little worried that he couldnt feel them yet, like maybe shes not active enough or big enough for how far along i am. but the book said it was normal and that most pregnancies cant feel kicks from the outside until 23 or 24 weeks. so now im less nervous. hopefully she gets a lot stronger over the next couple of weeks! im hoping that my family will be able to feel her when they are here :)

your 24 weeks today! hooray for being viable! you must be so excited...this is cause for celebration! and youre picture is too cute! you make a very cute pregnant lady! :)


----------



## dizzy65

That drink really is not the best thing i mean they could give us something thats a little better tasting lol but what is it really just sugar and water, blah lol. I am dreading having to go back in and do it.. and since its not supposed to be done tell 28 weeks i wonder if ill have to do it again. stupid hospitals lol. Its funny going in to the doctors because usually now i dont even have to sit in the waiting room they just drag me right into the other room to wait for the doctor unless its like really busy. at the big hospital the receptionest there was really snooty i didnt like her at all. like i went in there, my appointment was at 1pm and thats when the doors were re opened they were closed because of lunch and everything.. so i went in there and said "hi i have an appointment at 1" and she said "ok fine whats your name" and i was like "shannon" she was like "last" and i told her, than she was like "theres the washroom go pee in a cup and then come out and we will weigh you" I was like "yeesh rude lady" lol than after that i went to the scale and i asked "so do i have to take off my shoes" and she was like "is that what you normally do, well if its what you normally do take them off than!" i was goina smack her she was being so very rude!

wow it sounds like you guys have abusy 4 days coming up haha you are going to be pretty excited for that thou. All those fun things all in a row.. On the 13th of May my grandma is coming down for 4 days, so that should be fun i guess lol. This week when OH is down from work we have a pretty busy schedule.. On thursday We are taking my kitten to the clinic to get his shots and to get neutered than when we get home OH has a doctors appointment for his back.. Than on friday, we have a big shopping day, we are buying lots of things for baby and we are buying a bunch of other things. horray :) than on saturday we are doing like a date night type thing. than on sunday its mothers day so we will be with my family all day than on Monday I have a doctors appointment here for bloods to be done and than a doc apointment in town for bloods to be done hehe. Thats one busy week :) ah thats so exciting you will get to start to be able to buy stuff after the baby shower :)

I know its so annoying she is not being a very good parent at all.. very irrisponcible.. err

It is amazing when the guys can feel the kicks. My OH cant feel them all the time he only feels the really big kicks.. but i love it when he does feel it.. it makes it so amazing :) i keep asking him if he feels it like every 10 seconds and he'd be like no with a sad face on lol. the baby really kicks lots when OH is around "like daddy im in here can you feel me" tehe it really is the cuttest thingever. i hope that the kicks start getting big so when your family is down they will be able to feel them that will be so amazing for you hehe

Thanks :D im so happy to finally be viable icouldnt sleep last night i was so excited that today was finally the day id be able to say im viable :) and baby is getting so big now it is so amazing and my bump is growing great :) awe thanks i feel huge, but i also cant wait for it to get bigger hehe.

So today i paid and signed up for prenatial classes :happydance: i get to do those in july thats going to be really exciting i cant wait. And we are all signed up for maternity photos which are to be done in july as well when im 35 weeks :happydance: i am so excited. I hope this summer goes by really fast :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

wow the receptionist does seem pretty rude. the women at my hospital are not the nicest either. probably because its so busy and they see so many people everyday. but they are really to the point in their work and not very personable. but i guess i cant blame them. it would be nice, i think, to go to a nice small doctors office though where you could get nicer service and get to know everyone more. oh well though! lol. 

wow, it seems like you have a busy week coming up too! but most of it sounds pretty fun...especially the shopping. and then im sure it will be really nice to have your grandma for a visit too. what happend to your OHs back though? hopefully everything is okay and its not too serious. i know that back injuries can be pretty bad and very painful though. hopefully his is minor and easily fixed :) im very excited for this next week...it will be so good to see everyone. and i have the whole time off of work. and ive been needing a break and some me time, so it will be a great way to just get away from it all for a little bit :) plus i cant wait to start buying things and getting the nursery all decorated after the shower and everyone leaves. because then ill be 24 weeks already and it will be time to start getting that stuff in order i think! 

aww that sucks that he keeps missing the kicks, but at least hes felt a few of them. i hope that my family will be able to, but i figure that if not this trip they will for sure be able to at the end of june when i go to vegas, colorado and wyoming to see everyone and visit my nephew. so i guess its not too bad if it doesnt happen when they are out here. by the time i go visit ill be 28-29 weeks, so for sure the kicks will be big enough by then. 

you dont look huge at all. you look great and your bump is just perfect and cute. how big is baby this week now? thats cool that you are taking your prenatal class! when does it start. my hospital offers one for free but i cant take it until 29 weeks. and then its a four week thing, meeting once a week. but they say its really good and informative. i cant wait for it. i also want to take a lamaze class, but i dont know where they offer that out here. your pictures will be so great! that will be nice to have a professional portrait of you pregnant right before the baby arrives. then the LO can see what you guys looked like when you were all excited and waiting for the big day! :)


----------



## dizzy65

Most receptionest's at hospitals i have noticed have been quite snooby i guess its just the fact they are dealing with pregnant people or sick people all day they just get sick of it after a while and they probably get patients that are really rude to id imagin lol but still they shouldnt be rude to every one around.. like even the receptionest here at the lab is horribal she is rude and practically yelled at me last time i was in for something i didnt even no i had to have.. i really wish they could just be a little bit nicer to people who are going to there business. seriously lol. there are plently of other places i could be going lol but i absolutly adore my doctor i have here she is such a sweet heart and she is pregnant to.

Thats what i figure too that after 24 weeks its okay to gototally crazy and go baby shopping and get everything in order. some people think its a jink to go and get all the baby stuff before you are like 34 weeks but i dont think so lol.. i am so exited to be going baby shopping :) we are going to get to buy some yellow and green outfits its going to be a blast.. you will have so much fun too when you get to go out and by all that wonderful baby stuff :) and start gettting your nursary ready for your beautiful baby girl :) do you have a name picked out yet?

That is true that they will all hopefully get to feel the kicks when you go down there to see them hehe.. theywill really enjoy that.. you will have lots of fun with your family and your baby in your tummy :) it wont be long now tell you can see the kicks on the outside when it gets stronger and than your DH will defantly be able to feel it i bet he cant wait lol.. Thats all my OH kept saying is he wants to feel the kicks so bad so it feels like its actaully real. I think OH is going to make a great daddy :)

awe thanks hehe i feel huge :) In my one book they said that its out of food analagies now so they said it was about the size of a peice of paper lol crazy and in the email i got it said about the size of an ear of corn which is easily as crazy and it weighs about 1lb 6oz so thats pretty crazy haha.. My prenatial classes dont start un til july.. they could only fit me into one class before baby is due.. well they fit me into two classes so that will be good. any way they are both 4 hour sessions it should be fun lol. You are lucky you get to go for free. i want to do lamaze classes too but i dont think anyone around here does those classes. waa .. i am keeping a photo album already of all my belly pics from 6 weeks al the way tell the end so that baby can see what it looked like before it was here :) i will show it to it when its a little bit older im sure it will really enjoy seeing how funny i look lol


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i agree, receptionists probably have to deal with some really upset people throughout the day. i could see where that would be tiring, but they shouldnt be mean to everyone. especially not when were trying to be nice to them! that is so cool that your doctor is pregnant too! its like you guys are going through it together. it probably makes it feel like she understands more where youre coming from when you talk to her about things. :)

yea i dont get the whole superstition thing about not buying stuff until youre about to pop. i can understand waiting until like 20 weeks or after. and definitely not buying everything as soon as you find out like before 12 weeks. but after 24 youre pretty safe. plus, if you wait and the baby comes early youre totally gonna be screwed and not have anything ready! lol. i cant wait to get everything set up. i think i want to have pretty much everything bought, put together, and ready by 30 weeks. otherwise, if we wait longer, ill feel like im falling behind and not prepared enough. lol. plus i just cant wait to get everything settled for (yes we have FINALLY picked a name) little Audrey Elise. :)

yea i think DH needs to be feeling the kicks for it all to be more real. he keeps his hand on my belly pretty much every moment were around one another, but he still hasnt felt much yet. still just not strong enough. but it will be here soon. he cant wait and neither can i. though i had a dream last night that the baby was here and i couldnt figure out anything to do. we were using cloth diapers (in the dream, probably not in reality) and i couldnt figure out how to put them on! theyre so different than real diapers and then i started crying in the dream and finally woke up and my heart was pounding. lol

oh that will be cool. youll definitely learn a lot in your classes then, theyre long sessions. i think mine are 2 hours and meet 4 times. but i cant find a lamaze place in town so im not sure ill be doing that either. oh well...labor is natural and our bodies will know what to do when the time comes! :)


----------



## dizzy65

yes thats totally true.. receptionest at hosptials can be a real pain.. when we went to the animal hospital today they were al really nice.. It was actaully really funny, I went in and said we are here to pick up trouble.. and they looked at me and sighed and they were like " ah yes trouble, he defanly is trouble" lol and they got scratched up a few good times as soon as i left trouble threw a fit... I had to go in and get him everyone was afraid to touch him I was the only one trouble would respond too.. as soon as i went in there i herd in growling so i walked to the cage where he was in and i said "hi sweety" and he came walked over to me and everyone was like "watch out!!" and he just sniffed me than gave me kisses lol.. He wouldnt ever hurt me.. i felt so bad for my poor kitten.

I would defantly not be buying stuff before 20 weeks or anything like that.. but i am thinking yes im 24 weeks now it is defantly time to start stocking up on the baby stuff . haha im like you by time im 30 weeks i want to have everything all organised and ready to go so i feel prepaired i dont want to be like 36 weeks and have nothing incase i go into early labour and there is nothing for baby.. i would be so screwed and i really want to have everything ready to go by then at least.. we are getting lots of stuff together now.. we are even going to be buying clothes tomorrow yay. awe i love that name it is so cute.. a perfect name congrats :) you must be happy he he

awe thats so cute your Dh keeps doing that lol.. awe that must of been a really bad night mare i hate when i have dreams like that.. it scares me so bad i feel like im going to be a bad mother and everything because of the dreams im like ah what if i dont no what to do when baby is here lol.. I hope you dont have very many dreams like that they can make the night time sleeping horribal lol.. 

i hope so im so scared i wont no what to do when im in labour lol..

Congrats on hitting 22 weeks :) how big is baby now?


----------



## QueSeraSera

wow! thats crazy about your kitten. too funny though..i used to have a dog that was like that. around anyone else he was a terror, but for me he was always the sweetest dog and perfectly behaved. i guess they get used to one person and they just want to be around that person all the time. our dogs now love people though and anyone who will pet them or play with them are okay in their eyes! lol

that is awesome that youre getting things together and getting all ready. i agree that i really want to be completely ready by about 30-34 weeks at the latest. yesterday we got a package in the mail from DHs mom and it was a swing for the baby. and then we are going to buy a new crib this weekend. so were getting on our way. then, after the baby shower next weekend we will know where we are and what we need to get still. did you guys get some cool clothes then this weekend? thanks about the name, we really like it. DHs mom and grandma dont really like it, but we dont really care. they havent liked much about this pregnancy since the beginning anyway. i love it and think its perfect.

yea i didnt like the dream or to think that i might not know everything to do. but i guess it will just be one big learning experience lol. the dreams have been crazy lately and they make me wake up a lot, but im also not getting much sleep because im getting bigger and more uncomfortable. its hard to find a sleeping position where some part of me doesnt hurt! lol.

the baby is the size of a squash. lol. i think its kinda ironic because the update was talking about how room inside the belly is getting limited and everything, so the baby is getting kinda squashed in there. and shes the size of a squash! haha. silly


----------



## dizzy65

We think it was just mainly because it was new people in there with him and he wasnt used to being away from me.. and he doenst really like strangers fondeling all over him unless im with him.. Plus they put him in a kenell beside a dog.. and he is really really afraid of dogs.. it was funny i seen the dog that was beside him and trouble was like the same size i was like "oh my god cat get a grip!!" lol .. he came right to me thou.. my little angel kitty was so amazing.. I had to tell them that he would never hurt me on purpose any way because they were so afraid trouble was goina take a peice out of me.. i was the only one that could open the door to the kennel with out getting bit or swatted at.. everyone was like "awwe he knows who is mummy is" lol. I told them honestly that he has never hissed or growled a time in his life before we took him to the vet. poor little guy has to go back next month for more shots.. but ill stay with him for those.. 

thats great that you guys are buying stuff to.. it is great to have that sence of the baby is actaully coming and this is actaully happening.. i mean before it was like "yes im pregnant" but now its like "omg there is a baby inside me and its actually going to sleep and use this stuff" lol it just seems a lot more real.. in the next couple of weeks we are starting to put babies room together ... we are so excited everything is feeling more real plus now i am justabout in 3rd tri.. there are sum women who dont even get things ready tell there justabout due.. but im not one of those women haha ;)

Ah i know. with me right now its like get sort of comfy than i have to pee its like omg id like to get at least any hour sleep before baby is hear lol.. everyone when they look at me they are like "awe you look so tired" its like "yes i know you try carrying around a giant baby and tell me how you feel!" lol now it hurts to walk for long distances as my ankles are so swollen and my back hurts.. it gets frusterating

haha that is kinda funny its the size of a squash and its squished hehe its kind of perfect :) .. just 2 more weeks now before you are viable you must be so excited


----------



## QueSeraSera

hello! my its been a long time! i have just had the craziest, busiest week of my life! but i just got my family off on their respective flights home last night and things are settled back down now. it was exhausting but very fun at the same time. so im finally graduated, im 25 and ive just got thrown a baby shower...all in just 6 days! lol

the baby shower was just great. we got a ton of the cutest little dresses and i cant wait until Audrey gets here so that i can see how they look on her! and we got a ton of blankets and a bath and some bottles and most of the essential items really. it was great and everyone was so nice and fun to be around. my parents bought us a stroller, car seat, and the bedding set too. so we are well on our way to having everything we need for when the LO finally arrives. now the big task ahead is to start actually setting up the nursery, because right now everything is just sort of sitting in the room in bags and boxes. lol. im hoping this weekend i can get the bulk of it done because DH will be working nights and i will have some free time on my hands. but i might just go to the beach instead and enjoy a relaxing weekend. :)

how have you been? so many congrats on reaching 26 weeks and on being less that 100 days until the birth! ahhh! you must be getting so excited! :) i will be at 24 weeks tomorrow and im so excited. i have a doctors appt on friday and i need to ask her about swelling, the past week my ankles have been getting pretty swollen. im not sure if this is normal at this stage or if it was because i was on my feet and walking practically all day for six days in a row, or maybe im not getting enough water. who knows...but im a little nervous about it. are you getting any swelling or anything like that at all? maybe its just normal and im being paranoid. lol. hope youre well! :)


----------



## greeneforever

im due aug 20 and looking for a buddy..


----------



## dizzy65

you can join us for sure :)


----------



## dizzy65

Hello wow you seem like you have been really busy that is crazy. a big congrats on graduating for university ah that must be a huge load off! now you can focus on the baby more and stuff. it must be pretty quiet and stuff now every one has gone.. sounds like you had really a lot of fun :) Did your birthday go well? i know on my birthday it kind of sucked because i couldnt really do anything but it was good to cause OH really spoiled me haha.. wow so much you did in just 6 days :) no wonder you were busy!

thats great.. i know what you mean our nursary too everything is just kind of lkaying all of the place. we are waiting on OH and his dad to move out the other bed (the big persons bed) out of the nursary and the desk so we can start getting things in order.. we have been getting little bits for baby for the past little while. tomorrow we are going more baby shopping for one of those swings for baby we are soo excited.. there is only 14 weeks now until baby is hear so we are trying to get as much done as possibal and ive been really tired lately so we have been kinda at a stand still for doing things hehe.. it sounds like you guys have lots of stuff for baby now after the shower how exciting :) you must be really excited to start work on the nursary :)

Thanks i cant believe it only 4 more days now tell im in the third trimester it is so great.. baby moves so much now every time i sit or stand still baby moves like crazy.. My mom felt the baby kick the other night she jumped and her expersion was so lovely i loved it she had a huge grin from ear to ear.. hehe My grandma was down last week and took pictures of my belly she cant waits to be a great-grandmum she plans to come down in september.. i havent told her yet we are doing a baby shower when she is down so she can be part of all the fun :) Yes less than 100 days now it seems to be going by fast.. saying less than 100 days seems really scarey i cant believe it its such a short period away now :)

Congrats you are viable!! wow that is so awesome you must be so happy :) i know i sure was when i hit that 24 week it was the best feeling ever now just 3 weeks for you and it will be off to third tri! yay :)

As for the swelling ive been getting tons of it.. it hurts to stand up for long periods of time i cant wear my engagement ring as it gets stuck on my fingers. my face is swollen so i look like a little fat girl.. haha. I defantly no about the swelling and it is common i think thats what doctor told me any way so im going on that lol. I have a prenatial visit on tuesday so i will be able to ask about all my concerns i hope :) 

Had a scare yesterday thought my waters were leaking so i spent about 2 hours in the ER the doctors were debating on sending me to Vancouver or not (its about a 5 hour drive) to the big hospital but they checked me out and my cervix is completly closed and baby is fine its not distressed or anything like that :D I was so glad to hear that :) i got to hear the heart beat yesterday it was a good 140 so it was perfectly normal.. The doctor did my blood pressure and checked my temputer too everything was fine.. they said i did the right thing on comming in..


----------



## QueSeraSera

greeneforever: you are more than welcome to join us! is this your first pregnancy?

oh my gosh it was so extremely busy, but a lot of fun. and now that school is doen its a little weird, like i dont really know what to do with myself. i keep thinking i have some project to work on or some paper to write, i guess thats just from habit of always having something to do. its going to actually take some getting used to having this much free time. but now i am to work full time, so that will take up quite a bit of my time as well since before i was only working about 28-30 hours per week. my birthday was pretty low key. we went down to dinner in waikiki and had a nice little get together with the family. i drank all sorts of virgin cocktails, since i couldnt have the real stuff. lol. it was tame compared to past bdays, but still very fun. its crazy how much having a baby can change things! lol.

we finally got everything moved out of the nursery as far as other furniture, but we havent really taken anything out of the boxes as far as baby stuff. everything needs to be put together, so most of it will be DHs job anyway. hes working nights this week because of something at work, so i might try to put the swing together or something while im bored hanging out without him this weekend. i have to write a ton of thank you notes and stuff too, so ive got lots to do! it sounds like you have most of the things you need for baby too. i think were both on pretty good track for being ready for baby. it feels good to be getting everything together and to know that everything is a little more prepared in case the baby decides to come early. 

that is too cute about your mum feeling the baby. nobody felt the baby while they were here. she stops kicking as soon as anyone puts their hand on my tummy. i think its soothing for her to feel the touch and she stops moving. DH is so anxious to finally catch her in action. im hoping when i go to vegas to visit my parents in june that they will get to feel her too. i know that would just make them so happy. i bet your grandma was so happy to see you all pregnant! and im sure she will be so excited to be a part of the shower you have in september too. what a great thing to include her in :)

youre so close to 3rd tri already! i cant believe how quick its all gone by! soon ill be getting the update that youve had the baby and getting to see pictures! 96 days is nothing compared to how long its already been! :D im very excited about viability...its a relief to have gotten to this point. and somehow it eases my worries about the whole thing a bit. 

im glad that im not the only one with the swelling. its crazy really cause i drink all my water and everything, but i guess its normal starting about this stage. i took off my wedding bands several weeks ago because i was afraid of swelling and had read horror stories of women having to get their rings cut off. so i took them off early to be safe. but it doesnt seem like anything is really swelling right now except for my ankles. i swear it looks like i have no ankles at all. its gross, lol. :-/ tomorrow im going to check with the doctor to make sure its okay and nothing to be worried about. ive just read all these things about swelling and preeclampsia, and it makes me worry a bit, 

what happened that you thought your water was breaking? was fluid actually leaking or something? thats pretty scary and i would have gone to the emergency room too. im glad everything checked out well and that everything is still looking good though. i bet it was a pretty stressful day for you yesterday then! :-/ get some rest and feel better! :)

btw, i love your new picture. is this from your prenatal photo shoot?


----------



## dizzy65

yeah id imagin so being in school for that long and than all of a sudden its like no school. it would feel so weird i mean you were in school for most of your life! given you didnt take any time off after high school or anything just went strait away to collage.. thats insane i dont think i would ever be good like that lol. well now you just have a really impresive resume.. no working at Mcdonalds for you ;) Well at least you have something to occupy a bit of your time.. but now you need the time to prepair your self for baby and stuff as baby will be there in like 3 months. ah that is so crazy hehe. I know what you mean.. my birthday party this year was really tame compaired to my past birthdays hehe.. Its like now i am a mom really my life revolves around baby and around my kitten i have no time for anything else im just so rapped up in all of this thats all i care about and such.

Thats awesome :) must feel like such a relief to have that done :) we are moving furniture out of the babies room either tonight or tomorrow (not me of course FIL and OH will) :haha: i am to pregnant to help with that.. we have been cleaning and organising our room too so that when baby comes here that it wont have to be in a messy disoraganised room :) that will be fun if you put together the swing and stuff. OH usually does that stuff for me because im challanged in that way hehe i cant put together stuff. OH had to put together our bed thing we got for baby. this bed was so intesnse.. it was a bed/playpen/changing station all in one.. and oh my goodness my FIL has finished our changing table (he made it) and it is just amazing :cloud9:

awe that sucks no one got to feel baby move.. but hey you will be there in june so they will get to feel her by then she should be just a cruisin by then ;) i know for me now its like non stop action from the baby i love it :) it is so amazing hehe.. Pretty soon it will be like that too. i dont no if boys or usually more active than girls or anything but im sure your LO will be moving like crazy soon.. just eat stuff with lotsa sugar in it hehe.. ah its like with that Diabeties test or what ever and that drink makes baby go wild hehe i love feeling it wiggle around :)

ah i no i am so excited to be just about to third and final trimester seems like only yesterday i was so excited to be moving over into my second trimester and now woa im almost to the last one i cant believe it :) the next huge mile stone for me after hitting my third trimester is 30 weeks i so cant wait :) than there will only be 10 weeks left but really now there is only 14 weeks left or less actaully its like 13 weeks 4 days hehe i cant wait im so excited :) yes viability is such a big thing and you are there. wahoo.. that is great news.. a huge mile stone :) and in 13 days you will be down under 100 days i cant believe it :) than it will seem like time is going by so fast and you will get to be holding your little princess in your arms awe :)

Swelling is so annoying.. my doctor didnt seem to concerned about it so i hope that is a good thing and it means that there wont be any complications.. its best to talk to your doctor about it if your worried just to put your mind at ease thats what they are there for after all ;) they probably have herd every question in the book and are totally used to it i know with me i have a ton of questions for my doctor when i go in.. 4 weeks some times is just to long between visits! haha pretty soon ill be in ever 2 weeks thou eek i cant wait :) 

It just felt really wet "down" there so i had a panic attack after reading some of these posts on here about ppl thinking it was just urin and going in to find out there waters have been leaking and such so i rushed in and he did an exam and all of that.. and it was just a bit of a yeast infection with my bladder was leaking so nothing major my cervix was very closed and baby was not in distress so yay for that :) im glad baby is okay any way.. He said i did the best thing with coming in to the hospital and omg it so wasnt fair they stuck me with the cutest doctor with a sexy accent i was like "omg he is so hot i cant believe he has to see me like this!" haha

Thanks :) it was just couple photos OH and i did together our prenatial photos arent done until july i so cant wait for those one to be done for sure!


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! i guess thats one way to look at it that makes all the schooling worthwhile...i should always have a pretty well paying job. it feels nice to have free time and get to spend quality time with DH and my stepson, not to mention get prepared for the baby. its just a strange feeling not to be in school...but a good one! :) the birthday was funny, cause i was thinking back to my last birthday where i drank so much and went out and partied...very different from this year. but better i think. im okay with giving up the partying because im much more excited about the baby than i ever was about partying. 

that is so cool that your FIL made you a changing table. i bet its gorgeous. i know what you are talking about with the pack and play crib/playpen/changer thing. we dont have one now, but we had one with my stepson. they are so confusing! we are getting one soon too for the baby because she will be sleeping in our room to begin with for a few months until she moves into her crib in her own room :) i bet you are excited to get it all organized and see what it looks like, i know i sure am! i can't do much without DH though, because he always yells at me for trying to lift too much or do things like putting stuff together. so ill just have to wait until he is done with this working nights schedule. 

it was crazy about the baby because she was kicking and moving around a lot when they were here, but she just stops when i or someone else puts their hand on my belly. i think she is just kicking cause she wants a little loving, and when she feels the warmth from something touching my stomach its like she settles down and is perfectly fine :) ill have to eat more candies when im around my parents next month to make sure she does some major somersaults! :) i know they really want to feel her move. i dont blame them, its an amazing feeling. 

it is so crazy that you are so close to being finished. 14 weeks seems like nothing. for me, anything after 24 is cake because its past viability. thats the major one i was waiting for. but also i am exciting for 30 and 35 weeks. they are all just major, fun milestones that get us closer to our LOs! plus, with how busy work is and throw another vacation in there, i know its just going to fly by and be here before i know it :)

yea i dont like the swelling, and im sure its nothing but ill ask my doctor tomorrow. it really is a long time to wait 4 weeks between appointments, especially when we have so much going on with our bodies and changes taking place...it sparks questions! they need a nurse hotline or something. :) when do you start going in every 2 weeks? i think i have my 24 week tomorrow, then a 28 week, and a 32 week...then im pretty sure after that its every 2 weeks. 

oh wow i bet that was scary. its hard when you read so much on here and then it makes us paranoid about things. but it was definitely something you needed to get checked. and if you have to be at the hospital, then a hot doctor is definitely a plus!! ;) its good that everything is fine though and progressing normally. your LO just gave you a little scare there! 

i thought the prenatal pics were later, but then i thought maybe you got them done early. the new photos are too cute at any rate...you and your OH look so happy together. :)


----------



## dizzy65

it would be a really strange feeling for sure! haha. Thats good thou now you have that time to spend with your step son and your DH and then the baby will be here and you will have lots of time for baby too to not have to worry about going back to school and finishing off your degree! It will be great.. and now for the rest (exsept for when you have to work) you can just relax and take it easy put your feet up.. if you are anything like me right now you are probably tired and sore like sore back and stuff. one of the many joys of being pregnant i guess all the pain and stuff that goes with it hehe oh well its defantly worth it if it means we are getting closer to our LO's ..

It is so beautiful im going to take pictures of it adventually so i can show every one he does amazing work with wood working i love it so much :) he is making us a bed frame right now hehe.. he is great with wood working.. i wish i was as talented as him :) they are intense those crib/playpen/changing thing there is like a bazillion peices you have to find were they call go it is so crazy haha. it takes a while thats why i have my OH he has more patients towards that sort of thing than i do.. ahh your DH sounds like my OH getting mad at me for doing to much.. he always tells me to relax and he will help and stuff but when i want some thing done i will do it my self for sure!

That could just be it haha she just wanted a bit of attention. my LO used to do that too kicked so much and than when we put our hands there it was like nope that it haha.. Iwant to video tape LO moving and stuff it is amazing the other night itactaully made my tummy look cone shaped haha it was so weird.. and than OH actaully saw LO moving to i was like "did you see that" and he had a big grin and he was like "yes" and he came over and put his hand on my tummy. now he can feel baby move with out me asking him if he felt it he always is like "i felt that one" he is so proud hehe i love it .. It is trully an amazing feeling for sure

Thats exactly right. 24 weeks was the huge mile stone and now that we are both over being 24 weeks now there is just the birth of our babies to look forward to and all of those other fun mile stones hehe.. it will be like 30 week mile stone 35 weeks mile stone than 38 week mile stone hehe i so cant wait there are so many great things coming up.. i cant wait to meet the LO 

That is very true we dont no really what is happening to us so we are like paranoid about every little thing.. i think we start going in every two weeks after 35 weeks so that will be fun not long now tell we are in there every 2 weeks :) i think they said we get one more ultra sound at the end too eek i cant wait

Yes this site with all the things that happen on here is defantly a good reason for some one to get all paranoid hehe but im glad everything was fine :) yes LO defantly gave us a bit of a scare

Thanks we really are so happy right now we cant wait for the baby and everything ah its so exciting hehe


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh yea being done finally is like a huge weight off of my shoulders. and i am so excited to be able to go home at night after work and just hang out with my DH and my stepson. its great not to have all those other things to worry about. and im just like you...ive getting very crampy and sore all the time. like leg cramps and sore back and just generally cant get comfortable. im glad school ended when it did, because im not sure how much longer i would have been able to do it!

thats so cool about your FIL. i always wished that i was better at woodworking and things like that. there are so many beautiful things that you can make when you have that talent, but i dont. i took a class in university where we had to make a bench...it was so hard and mine looked horrendous. it was my last attempt at woodworking and ive never tried again lol. i really like the pack and play crib/playpens, but they doo look really intimidating to put together. but im the one with more patience, as DH gets frustrated really easy. so maybe ill try to put it together myself. :) but then im sure hell get mad about me doing too much. ahhh...cant win sometimes! ;) sometimes he will say he will do something though and then he takes forever to actually do it. most of the time its just easier to do it myself, cause i want it done when i want it done! lol. 

thats so cool that your OH can feel the LO all the time now. hopefully when im where you are now it will be the same for DH, he wants to feel her but she always settles down whenever he tries to. today we went in for a checkup and she did the heartbeat thing. i think she hated it cause as soon as the lady put the speaker to my belly she started kicking away. she was not so happy about it at all. and when the doctor was done she settled right back down. 

i was looking at the chart while waiting for the doctor and it says something for every week, and it hit me just how far weve come and how little there is left to go. and then the lady who checked in behind me was 38 weeks along. i was just thinking "whoa...its not too long until im gonna be where shes at" its crazy cause it seems like just a few days ago that we were saying how far away it all seemed! im so excited for it to get here though, i cant wait to finally hold little Audrey in my arms :)

oooh! im so jealous that you get another ultrasound! here we just get the one unless there are complications. and as much as id love to have another, i dont want any complications. so im hoping everything just goes smooth and ill see her in september :)

you guys look great and happy for sure! and theres great reason to be, soon youll be parents to a beautiful little boy or girl! :)


----------



## dizzy65

It would be soo hard to sit in a class room right now for sure.. being so crampy and with a sore back.. i get sore just sitting at my computer for a long period of time i have to get up and stretch.. plus having to pee like a zillion times a day i think id probably annoy any teacher haha.. Right now the baby is sitting on my bladder so like every little move or any exstra shift in wait i defantly feel and it sends me running to the bathroom. ugh so annoying haha.. but im so happy thati can feel the baby like this it is really amazing :) imagin if you went to school tell you were like 35 weeks youd be in soo much pain it would be so unbarable!

I cant do woodworking because im like so scared of the machines.. My one friend or i guess this guy i new for his whole life was grinding and he grinded off bits and parts of all 4 of his fingers the only thing he didnt get was his thumb! talk about scarey.. i wouldnt be able to dothat i just keep thinking what if this happened to me and such i would be a wreck haha! but if you have the talent go for it and have fun :) i wish i wasnt such achicken :haha: Ah my OH is the same way i ask him to do something and he doesnt do it so i do it my self and i get in trouble i hate having to wait for him i know it sounds childish but i really hate having to wait!

My LO does the same thing with the doppler its fine until its on there the last time actaully LO kicked the doppler than ran away and it kept doing that.. i was like "i really dont think it likes that thing!" haha.. im sure pretty soon your DH will be able to feel baby all the time! it wont be long now any way.. unless your LO wants to be funny and not let your DH feel her kick at all haha.. My OH is so happy now that he can feel the baby i think it is more real to him now :)

Ah i know what you mean it so seems like it was just yesterday we were talking about how we were jellous of peoples tickers that were over the 20 week mark and now look at us! it wont be long now before we are up there and there will be people envying our tickers wishing they were 38 weeks and stuff like that i cant wait :) it is crazy to think how big baby has gotten so far like it came a long way from being the size of a grain of rice for sure.

I think they mainly do that extra scan just to make sure baby is facing the right directions to prevent complications in the birthingroom and all of that.. i cant wait to see the LO again it is so exciting :)

For sure :) wontbe long now tell we are hold our LO in our arms


----------



## QueSeraSera

ahhh! i am having the same problem the past couple of days about the bladder thing! lately she has been kicking me right in the bladder. and man her kicks are getting so strong! each time she does it, i am sent running to the bathroom hoping i make it in time. it would have been bad if that had been happening while i was in class! but i had gotten pretty good about always getting a seat at the end of an isle and near an exit, trying not to disturb people when i would have to leave. most of my teachers were pretty understanding though. i appologized about having to get up in class, but they were okay with it. im glad its over though...sitting is becoming more and more difficult to do. at work i get up about every half an hour to walk around the office a few times. otherwise im just achey and uncomfortable.

i agree about the woodworking. the machines are terrifying. and ive heard so many horror stories about people cutting fingers off and such. when i had to use the machines i pretty much begged the woodshop instructor to help me. i do admire people that have that talent though and can do things like that, they can really make beautiful things for sure. its so funny about you not wanting to wait. im so the same way. when i ask DH to do something, i want him to do it right then. if he doesnt want to, then ill do it myself. he always gets so mad though when i go and do things on my own that he said he would do. hes just so slow about things sometimes though and i want it to be done right away! lol

hehe. there must be something about the dopplers. i wonder if it makes a loud sound in there or something. its a wonder they know its there, but they must since they always seem to run from it! the past few days LO has been really kicking a lot and so much harder than before. its sad that DH has been working nights, because thats when shes been most active. last night i spent like an hour staring at my stomach watching it jump where she was kicking. so cool to actually see the movements from the outside. you were right, that definitely makes it so much more real that theres a living baby in there! :)

i remember that! whenever i would see a lady whose ticker was at like 20 weeks i would think how lucky she was and how i wished i was that far. and now 20 weeks has come and gone already. youre just a day away from 3rd tri and im only a couple weeks! my time has really flown by :) so exciting that its all getting so close!

oh now that you mention it, i think i do get a quick scan at like 37 weeks or something to make sure the baby isnt breech. but im not positive about that. i hope so though, i would love to see the LO one more time before meeting her out here in the world :)


----------



## dizzy65

It gets annoying.. we were watching the sky divers today and i was laying on the bench looking up at the sky andthen all of a sudden i was like "ah" and i like leaped off the table and ran to the bathroom with OH stairing after me with a puzzled face lol i had to explane when i got back that his dear child had just did a bum drop on my bladder lol he had a good chuckle.. and Yesterday when OH and i were hugging baby kicked him in the tummy like "hey pay me sum attention too" haha i looked at him and just burst out laughing.. It is so neat to feel all these little movements. I can even feel now when LO has the hiccups and my goodness what a weird feeling that is.. the first time that happened i was like "omg whats happening to my tummy!" haha it was really funny

I would do the same in woodworking i would complain to the teacher i needed help and i wouldnt go near the tools the big machines any way.. i usually used the hand held ones those are a littlebit more managable! haha.. I know i think that must bea male thing you ask them to do something and it takes for ever to do it.. ah it gets so frusterating.. I ask OH todo something he will be like "ok" go down stairs and than half hour later i go check to see if its done and he is watching tv.. so i have to like make him go do what i want him to do.. errg men haha.

The last doctor i had that listened to the heart beat says that the doppler wakes them up.. so maybe theycan hear it and it like freaks them out or something there like "woa what in the world is that strange noice!!" haha.. That is so true.. it is amazing to be able to see them kicking it makes it all feel so much more real but at the same time its like woa i cant believe that im growing a person inside my body it is just un real.. but what i dont even want to think about is that in 3 months im going tobe pushing that baby out.. OH keeps reminding me im like "ah just shut it" lol

haha i know it has gone pretty fast thus far thou if you think about it.. i mean just3 months now less than 100 days and ill be holding my LO in my arms it is so great :) and i only have 2 boxes left on my ticker.. i really cant believe how far we have come and all of that. it is just so amazing.. and tomorrow i will be in my third trimester :happydance: i really cant believe it!

It would be cool to see how big baby is at like 37 weeks apose to the 20 week one it would be so big by then.. they defantly have to do something to make sure baby isnt breech or anything :)

So next May long weekend which is in a year OH, FIL, my dad, and me are all going to go sky diving :) its goina be fun hehe


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! that is too funny about having to run to the bathroom. im the same way. i think im lazy a lot too and i dont want to get up more than i have to, so i wait until its like an emergency cause i need to pee so bad. and so on an bursting bladder, when she kicks me there i literally almost pee my pants. its so unexpected too, i think it catches me off guard. oh the things that happen during pregnancy. i bet the hiccups are awesome! i cant wait, i thought she had them the other day but i think she just may have been kicking in rhythm. im not sure. i bet in a few weeks ill be able to really distinguish! i love the story about your LO kicking your OH. awww...s/he just wants some loving too! :)

hehe. it seems like we had the same approach for getting through shop class! ;) oh my DH is the same! if i want him to do something i pretty much have to follow him and watch him do it, otherwise he gets distracted and does something else. then when i go check on him, the thing i wanted done still is unfinished! ahhh...boys...they are out of control ;) good thing we love em, otherwise they would probably drive us crazy! 

that makes sense then about the babies always trying to get away from the doppler. i think i would be pretty terrified too if i was sleeping and then all of the sudden some loud wooshing noise woke me up, but i couldnt see what it was or where it was coming from. yea, id run away too! ;) that is the one thing about the kicks getting bigger, that means the baby is getting bigger. and the bigger she gets, the more its gonna hurt here in a few months when she wants to come out! eek! 

it is so close! and youre ticker is almost complete! its crazy, may is almost over and youre literally only a couple months from bringing your baby into the world. and then im just a few weeks behind you! so much to do still to get everything ready...the time is going to fly! and soon youll be seeing your baby again on ultrasound too. i bet that will be awesome and the LO will have grown so much since the last time. youll probably be able to see very well defined features and everything :)

skydiving will be awesome! we had plans to go after i graduated, but obviously that has been put off for a few months now. i dont think they let 6 month pregnant women jump out of planes! lol. maybe in november or something for our anniversary. ive always wanted to, and im determined to do it here in hawaii before we move away. i hear that the view is absolutely amazing :) so you couldnt talk you mom into going? or shes gonna play babysitter? we tried to get my mom to while they were here and she was like "no way, no how. ill take pictures" hehe


----------



## dizzy65

Im the same like my ankles hurt so bad when i walk now because they are so swollen i try not to walk or anything for very long periods of time.. my mum keeps telling me i need to start walking and stuff more but i cant, it hurts lol. The doctor told me today, no more sweets, waah lol.. He said was gaining weight to fast now for being 27 weeks, so no sweets it is i guess. The doctors dont seem to concerned about the swelling at this point any way so thats good.. 

Haha yep it sure sounds like it ;) i think most girls do the same.. try and get out of it sum how haha. It is so frusterating when OH does that i want to smack him up side the head when i want something done i want it done right away i shouldnt have to fource him into doing anything seriously lol.. He is getting better as of right now cause when ever he doesnt do something i want i throw a major pregnancy fit on him until he does it haha.. he doesnt like these hormones because b4 i got pregnant it was like ah what ever now its like "do it or ill rip your head off" haha

I think it would freak me out too hearing this big loud noice coming out of like no where its probably like "omg what is that make it stop" lol thats probably why it kicks and everything like that.. it is so cute.. The baby today was kicking so hard when i went and sat down in the waiting room it was like "ah mum i dont like it here we have to leave" haha.. So i found out today that I have to go in again in 3 weeks than after that im in every 2 weeks.. where has the time gone.. it is so crazy that im just about starting to go in every 2weeks :) 

I know only 2 more boxes and my ticker will be complete.. ah it is all getting so close.. next month is the start of summer too.. i cant believe it.. just a few more months and baby will be here. ah so scarey haha.. and your getting close too.. pretty soon you will be holding your LO in your arms.. And this will all be a memory.. the only thing im not really excited about is having to start my period all over again haha.. I was thinking about it and its been like 7 months with out my period i cant believe it.. it is so nice to not have to deal with it :) I just hate the idea that once i get my sex drive back then i will get periods again ugh so annoying haha.

Haha thats like me too i wantedto go this weekend but they wontlet pregnant people jump. OH was joking id go up as one and come down as two lol. it would be pretty awesome to sky dive thou i really cant wait tell next year when we can do it :) I am so looking for ward to it.. my mom she is going to do the baby sitting she said there is no way that we can get her to jump.. so it will just be the four of us than haha... Im not scared of it really :) its going to be great fun and lots of memories hehe

Im in third trimester today :happydance: i cant believe it Im already just about to the end eek im so nervous


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh my gosh, im the same way. well the swelling for me has gone down. when i asked the doctor about it she said that it actually gets worse from walking. she told me i need to make sure i drink 8-10 8oz glasses of water, elevate my feet when i can and try not to cross my legs. all of this is supposed to help keep swelling down. but for me its been the weight gain. i didnt eat so well when my family was out, and since my DH has been working nights and he usually cooks, ive been eating a lot of mac and cheese and grilled cheese sandwiches. plus ive been craving ice cream lately. and when i got on the scale yesterday i had gained nearly 4 lbs in 2.5 weeks! ahhhh! i dont know what happened. so i need to start taking the dogs for walks and going for bike rides. anything to burn some calories :-/ 

i know what you mean! before i was pregnant i was so easy going and had so much patience, but now its like :do it and do it now!!" lol. my patience for things has been wearing pretty thin lately. DH always teases me that i was nicer before i was pregnant. :)

aww the poor baby didnt want to go to the doctors! hehe. i cant really blame the LO, i dont like going to the doctors office either. if i could (and people wouldnt look at me weird) i would kick my feet and pound my fists when at the doctors too! babies can just get away with it ;) thats awesome about the appointments. the closer the appointments are together, the closer you are to having you baby here and in your arms! i dont like the doctor, but i cant wait until the 2 week appointment phase. that means the baby is almost here! :D

i was thinking about the period thing the other day too. i think ive so enjoyed not having one that i may go into a depression when it starts again. i just hate having to deal with that. and you are too right, it always gets in the way of sex. seems like when you want to have sex most is when the period shows up. though i think that, for awhile at least, the baby will be getting in the way of most romance and fooling around anyway. thats why DH and i are trying to go at each other like teenagers while we still have the time and the energy! heheh ;)

that will be so much fun to do the skydiving thing. if you end up going before me, youll have to let me know how it is. i want to so bad. i think it must be a mom thing though, not wanting to go. my mom told me she would watch the baby sometime when she was out here and me and DH could go. though my dad doesnt want to go either...hes scared of heights. i just think it would be such a terrifying thrill.

congrats on third tri!!! ahhhh that is so exciting! youre at the last step of the process! this definitely deserves some celebration. you and your OH doing anything special tonight to celebrate?


----------



## dizzy65

People dont tell you all this stuff before you get pregnant like how terribly uncomfortable its all going to be.. like right now i honestly cant be bothered to shave my area haha.. well i honestly cant see it any more, it is horrifying lol... No one ever tells you how hard its going to be to put on socks and shoes lol and all of that.. there is so much stuff im restricted from doing now because of my tummy lol Yesterday I asked OH if he wanted to shave my legs for me hahahaha He gave me a weird look lol.. Thats good that your swelling has gone down.. The doctor told me not to eat very much sweets any more because my weight gain was to drastic it was like 9lbs in 4 weeks he said that was too much.. oops haha. I think i need to get our and exercise and stuff more but i really dont want to with my ankles and stuff hurting the way they do.. its only a couple more months of this.

Thats what my OH says too that i was a lot nicer before i got pregnant lol and i just look at him and say "oh well if you did what i asked i wouldnt have reason to be so grumpy!" haha

I really hate doctors offices too.. its just mainly because being in the doctors office makes me seriously uncomfortble.. ive been pretty good this whole pregnancy because i actaully like most of what is happening at these appointments.. so i dont blame the LO for acting up when we get to the doctors office hehe. Poor LO.. I would do the same if i could throw a huge fuss and stuff haha. but ithink people would look at me like id gone mad or something. . ugh lol. i am really excited to start going in every 2 weeks it means baby is close to coming :) i only have 6 more appointments tell the end hehe

Haha your lucky that you still have a sex drive mine is totally gone now.. Like OH keeps telling me he thinks i look sexy and all this but i just dont feel it.. so i still have sex with him but im not really into it.. poor guy haha.. Then when baby is here we wont be having sex for a while any way with all our energy going to baby and the factthat we cant have sex for like 6 weeks after we give birth or what ever. Thats going to be hard for OH. but seriously im going to need sum recovery time hehe.

I think sky diving will be a great experiance too.. It must be just a mother thing they are just chickens lol.. my dad and i had always talked about going sky diving one year so he was happy i think when i asked him if he wanted to come sky diving with me OH and FIL. Its going to be great :) I dont think my sister will go with us she is scared of heights and you have to be 19 to go sky diving any way lol. If she was 19 thou she would be to much of a scaredy cat to go.. im really not afraid of it at this point but wait tell i get in the plane and im looking out im going to be terrified haha but i will so go threw with it!

Thanks :) i know last step hehe so exciting i cant believe it im already in my 3rd trimester it is so amazing to think :) the baby is getting so big now just about 2lbs .. I cant wait to meet him/her and its only 13 weeks now ! naw we didnt do anything special cause OH had to drive back to work yesterday :(


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh my, i was in the shower this morning and i really needed to shave my bits, but i just couldnt see them. i dont want to end up cutting myself. i need to do something though, otherwise DH is going to think ive stopped maintaining myself! lol. yea im glad the swelling has gone down too. that was no fun..painful and just uncomfortable. i know it will probably come back since swelling is inevitable in pregnancy, but im hoping to keep it down for awhile still yet. eeek! looks like weve both been going through a "pack on the lbs stage" its so hard when you crave something...and especially so when its sweets and things that are bad for you. when DH gets back to working his normal schedule i want to go for a walk and/or bike ride every night again. i need to start burning some calories a bit.

yea...it must be nice to be a baby. then you can throw a fit about anything you want to and nobody looks at you for it. when you try to do that as an adult you get judged by those around you. but sometimes it just seems like it would be nice to throw a big ol' temper tantrum! hehe. i know what you mean though...even though i hate going to the doctors i cant wait until im going every 2 weeks. then its so close! :)

thats strange that peoples bodies react differently. my sex drive has been through the roof this entire pregnancy. not that DH is complaining. im sure after the baby comes and he has to stay away for a couple of months he will be complaining though. and ill just tell him "hey mister, we had sex all the time when i was pregnant. more than made up for the time youre missing out on now!" lol. im sure well be so exhausted we wont even think of it though. 

oh i didnt know there was an age limit for skydiving as long as you had a parent. i thought you could go at like 14 or so with a parents permission. but if shes scared of heights its probably best for her not to go anyway. i really want to and think i wouldnt be scared, but i bet when i do go and i get up there i will get scared. ill just make someone push me out. lol. cant go all that way and then chicken out ;)

2 lbs! my goodness. i remember when we were like "oh baby is 4 oz this week" and we thought how big s/he was getting. lol. now 2 lbs is a serious size. lol. it sucks that you werent able to do anything yesterday, but maybe when your OH gets back you can! :) this morning DH got off of work and crawled into bed at about 5 am, just before i had to wake up. he snuggled up close and put his hand on my belly and Audrey started kicking away like crazy! i think she has missed her daddy being around this past week and was excited to have him near. lol.


----------



## dizzy65

It really does suck ididnt think i would miss seeing stuff like that haha. i talked to OH about it and he said not to worry about shaving my area tell after baby is here.. i was relieved becasue honestly i think he would have to do it.. because there is no way i can see what im doing down there and OH would probably have to help me tehe. Swelling seems to be a big part of pregnancy at this point any way.. theres really nothing you can do about swelling just how much you get.. some people get it really really bad.. others not so much.. i have probably average swelling it gets so annoying. Ah i know what you mean im craving so much sweets and stuff and now i relised that is making me gain weight to fast so i have to slow down :( there is so much stuff we can not eat now it gets so frusterating to have to watch the weight.. err lol.

Haha i would love to be in the middle of a crowded place and just throw a temper tantrum it would be so funny to see peoples reactions around us.. they wouldnt be very good reactions thou i bet. lol.. When a baby throws a fit everyone is like awe how cute.. but with us adults.. everyone would be like "my god what is there problem" haha.. I guess babies have it pretty easy.. I cant wait tell mine is here.. than i will be able to hear it cry and stuff all the time :)

Haha its a good compromise any way having a good sex drive during your pregnancy than after you wont be able to have sex for a while so your DH should be able to hold off at least for the 6 weeks or what ever that your unable to have sex.. Than after that you guys will be able to have fun again hehe. My OH has been complaining my whole pregnancy about me not wanting to fool around or anything any more right now.. But i told him it will be better once baby is out im sure ;)

Thats what it is here in canada im not sure if its differant in other parts of the world or not.. They do that really for the safety of the kids and such.. I think i would probably want to chicken out once i got up there, but we are jumping tandem so i will be strapped to some one so he will drag me out with him i guess haha. The free fall will be the worst part of it i think after the parishute takes over than i think it will be pretty good experiance :)

I know the babies are getting so big now i really cant believe it.. it is really amazing how far they have come :) from being little grains of rice hehe. Awe thats so cute your little girl just missed her daddy near by.. my LO kicks harder too when OH comes and cuddles me and i dont no why.. maybe just missed him or something :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha. well youre lucky that your OH doesnt seem to mind! i personally can't stand everything growing wild down there, so this weekend im going to try to use a mirror and get everything taken care of. we will see how that goes! :-/ its worth one try at least i suppose. but i agree, i miss being able to see part of my body...like my toes! i guess thats why they want us to watch our weight...they want us to be sure that after the baby comes that we can see all those bits again and aren't left with a lot of extra weight. it is hard though, especially when youre craving everything abd for you...which i currently am! eeek!

babies have it so easy! they just hang out all day. they dont do anything but eat and sleep. if they go somewhere, somebody carries or pushes them. it must be so nice to be a baby. sometimes we will have a long day and ill be pushing my stepson in his stroller and i seriously envy him. how nice it would be to have someone just push you around everywhere you wanted to go, and having your biggest worry be what toy to play with and when. lol. 

yea i hear that some women completely lose and sex drive during pregnancy. and others go out of control. but with your problems before it was probably best that you stay aaway from too much sex too...at least back in the beginning. and im sure it will get back to normal after the baby comes and you heal. and, all in all, thats not a lot of time for him to wait considering that you guys have the rest of your lives to fool around! lol ;)

oh yea i think tandem is required for your first jump here in the states. i would definitley need to do that so that the person would make me jump. and just in case i freaked out and forgot to the pull the ripcord or tried to pull it too fast. lol. i agree that the freefall would be the scariest...i bet your life races before your eyes. but then once youre floating you get to just take in the view, and i bet that part is awesome. 

i think the babies can sense their daddies already. its crazy that they know when they are around. and oh so adorable. this week Audrey is 1.5 lbs and 13.5 inches. i cant believe that...thats getting huge already. man...shes on a growth spurt lately! and i can tell her muscles are developing too, because now when she kicks it really gets my attention! lol


----------



## dizzy65

I am really lucky OH doesnt mind.. i read posts on here with women saying there OH's are like freaking out because they cant shave ect ect but i had a convo with my OH and he said that he just wants me to be comfortable right now and if that means no shaving my area and such he doesnt mind.. he said to put my self first he wants to help make this comfortable for me after all he is half the reason im in this position lol im happy he sees it that way.. He also told me that, Its weird but he gets turned on with my pregnant body like he didnt think he would be fore.. too funny.. I am certainly craving everything that is unhealthy for me lol like mm ice cream (creamcicles) and lots of chocolate bars hehe ah im bad

I never thought about it like that before hehe babies are very lucky, they can just up and start screaming in the middle of a store and everyone is like "awe what a preciouse little one " .. They can play in the mud all day for fun hehe. Sleep all day, not a care in the world.. Just worrying about what toy they want ect i so wish life was that simple again hehe.. They get like everything given to them.. they want a drink or food they just ask and they can have what ever they want.. ah what it would be like to be little again i defantly envy them hehe.

Ive herd that too its crazy how pregnancies affect other people defferantly.. I dont mind either way.. i really wish i could be more into it for OH's sake but its just weird to think that our child is like front row seats to it all.. its kinda creepy actaully lol.. At the begening of this pregnancy i wouldnt even let OH touch me or anything i just didnt want anything to happen to the baby.. im a lot more relaxed now and can have sex and stuff but now im just not into it.. ah i cant wait tell the baby is out and i can start being more intamit again ;)

I think you are right if it were me on my first jump alone i would probably forget to pull the cord tell it was too late or id do something stupid and end up killing my self lol defanly best to have some one there who knows what they are doing for sure.. plus i think im going to need to be fourced out of the plane because by my self i would probably chicken out.. And i wouldnt know how to even steer a parichute id end up making my self sick from doing circles or something stupid haha.

I think so too.. they seem like they really know who is who already! Wow your 25 weeks already thats crazy.. how fast time is going :) little audry is getting so big now :) it wont be long before you will get to hold your little princess in your arms :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

argh...i just wrote a big long response and when i went to post it somehow it got lost! :( okay, so here goes again! lol

i think most guys just dont understand what really happens during pregnancy, and thats why some of them can be like that about silly things like shaving and such. i mean, it must be pretty crazy even for the guys to see what happens during pregnancy the first time. my DH is pretty understanding of most things, i think probably because hes been through this whole thing before. that is so cute about your OH though and must feel nice that hes so accepting of everything :) DH is kind of the same about me even pregnant, being still attracted to me. i dont really understand how he can be turned on because i myself am pretty repulsed by my body these days! i can tell you for sure that if i were him, i wouldnt want to be fooling around with methese days! lol

oh babies are so lucky and have it so easy. i guess its set up that way so that your first years are all fun and play and then as you grow up you have to start worrying about real life. man it would be nice though if we could always stay so carefree. last night DH, my stepson, and I went to the mall. we were playing around and being silly and singing songs in the car while DH drove, and then when we got there my stepson was hungry so we got some food. after that he was like "im tired, i just want to go to the car so i can go to sleep in my seat!" haha. thats truly his main concerns in life: playing, eating and sleeping. ahhh...how nice it must be! :)

i can agree with you on the sex thing being a little creepy. at one point i said something to DH about how i wonder if the baby can tell what were doing, and he said he didn't want to think about that at all! lol. i know doctors say its perfectly safe so long as you have a normal pregnancy and nothing is wrong, but it still seems weird when you think about it. i think that for me personally this whole sex thing will probably only last until about 30 weeks or so...i can already tell that ill get more turned off as i get bigger and more uncomfortable as the weeks go by. 

i think that is the reason that here everyone has to go tandem for their first jump, because they might freak out, do it wrong, and get hurt. i image that everyone, no matter how brave, freaks out at least a little bit the first time they jump out of an airplane. lol. i know i will, and probably would even if i had done it 20 times before. i think i would always need someone to push me out. lol. 

i know! only 15 weeks to go for me and only 12.5 for you! i think it will go by fast because looking back now the first 15 weeks went really fast, even though it seemed to be going so slow at the time. its gonna be here before we know it! and good thing too...because in my update yesterday i was looking at the picture of what the baby looks like in my belly right now, and man it looks like things are starting to get cramped already! baby is growing fast! :)


----------



## dizzy65

i hate when that happens it gets soo annoying :grr:

Some guys can get pretty silly about all this stuff and get repulsed and stuff by it all thats why im so glad i have my OH.. i keep asking him how he can be turned on by how i look all pregnant and stuff because i dont even like looking at my self naked any more lol.. He says he just loves everything about me and stuff.. its so sweet that he is trying to make me feel more comfortable and stuff. im glad he is there for me :) It must help having your DH gone threw all of this before so he knows what to expect and stuff and knows how to handle it and its not such a big shock to him the transition of your body and stuff. thats good also that he is accepting and everything of your pregnantness there are a lot of guys out there who just dont get it. the expect women to get pregnant but there bodies to not change at all haha.

That is so true the only concern to little ones is playing sleeping and eating hehe.. i wish my life were that simple... Now we have all these responcibilities like bills and such ah that really sucks.. I wish life was more carefree like it used to be lol but than nothing would ever get done i suppose if everyone in this world acted like little kids again.. I really cant wait tell my baby is out so i can see how it acts and stuff like that it is going to be lots of fun.. as most little kid stages are lots of fun :) exept maybe the tempertantrume stage and stuff like that.. am not looking forward to that.. thats why OH is here to be the bad guy hehe.

They say that Sex is a good way to induce labour but i really dont know i dont think i could imagin my self having sex when im like 39 weeks pregnant it would be super creepy to think that your baby is as big as it is maybe it knows something is going on or what ever.. that would be really weird.. OH says he wants to try the sex to induce labour thing but im really not sure about it.. but if it comes down to i guess we will try it haha.

I think i would be the same.. i would need a good push it would be scarey to do it on our own for sure.. you might panic and do something wrong or something.. most first time jumpers would be.. they wouldnt no when to pull theshoot or anything like that.. you would be in a differant mind set once you are actaully out there and doing it.

I know eek so crazy we are getting so close i cant wait tell im over 30 weeks thou and im down to single digits in weeks hehe its going to be so great.. its amazing to think that next week ill have done 7 months.. 7 whole months eek that is so crazy i cant believe how far i am :) it seems like the babies are running out of room now and they have lots of more growing to do it is so crazy sum times. i really cant believe it i hope this last stretch goes by fast.. i think after i hit 12 weeks everything went by in a blurr because the worst part was all over.. i was all out of the stage of m/c and stuff :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

aww that is too cute of your OH. it really helps when the other halves are supportive of everything. each time i say something about how fat i feel, or if DH says something and i turn it into him calling me fat...hes always like "you know i dont think that" and then tells me that everything is alright, its normal to gain weight, and so on. its reassuring to know that theyre not like "ohmygod, are you going to be able to lose all that weight?!" or "should you really be eating THAT?" i think having a DH like that would put me into a depression for the entire pregnancy! its sad that some women have to deal with that. 

i have to agree, while it would be nice to act like a kid again...im pretty sure that if all of us did that the world would be in absolute chaos! lol. it will be fun to get to know the babies and learn about their personalities, though i have to say that from personal experience i can tell you that the temper tantrums suck. a lot. my stepson has taken to telling us no and screaming when we do something he doesnt agree with. he also does this fake crying thing whenever he doesnt get his way. argh...im hoping its just the terrible threes and that he will grow out of it soon. i can tell you without a doubt that its the most annoying thing in the world to be told no by a 3 year old. lol

i have heard the thing about inducing labor too. i wonder why that works. you would think it would scare the baby and make him/her never want to come out! lol. i suppose though at like 39-40 weeks we will be so ready to just go into labor already and get it over with that we will be willing to try anything to get the whole thing started. ive also heard that eating spicy foods is supposed to help. and someone once said that going for long walks with help get labor started too. i can see myself trying just about anything if i make it to 40 weeks and labor still isnt in sight!

youre 28 weeks today! hooray, congrats on the 7 month mark! and i love your new picture. you have the most adorable bump. and i love your skirt. i got a few skirts like that too, and they are coming in so handy because theyre nice and cool as its getting hotter and hotter outside. i reached the 100 day mark today...cant wait until tomorrow when i can offically say that im down to double digits. :) it really has gone fast since we got to 12 weeks and a lot of the worries went away. it seems like the babies get bigger each day, as do the kicks. last night i had my laptop resting on my belly and i think audrey was annoyed because she kicked so hard like 3 times in a row that it made my entire laptop move! she has also taken to kicking DH when he comes up to my belly and jiggles it. he just wants to wake her up so that he can feel her move, but it pisses her off. and she finally kicks him so hard and then rolls over. hehe. what a personality she has already!


----------



## dizzy65

I think that would drive me into depression to if my whole pregnancy OH just said i was fat and i was never going to lose the weight ect. But this whole time he has been telling me that i look great and he knows i can loose the weight after the baby is here.. it makes me in a better mood any way.. I cant believe He still thinks im attractive thou lol if i were him i wouldnt think i was attractive :haha: ... Thats too funny with your DH i do that with my OH to if he says something im like "so what you think im fat?" OH's face just falls and hes like "how come you always asume that when you know its not the case!" haha its too funny. Im glad we both have partners that are very supportive of us and stuff it would really suck to have one of those guys that really wasnt into the whole us being pregnant thing or really didnt like it or what ever.

Ah that must be a little kid thing hehe. my OH's brother who is 3 years old has nasty tantrumes i was like "yeesh im really not looking forward to that stage" i really hope my baby doesnt have tantrumes like that. That would be really frusterating to here your 3 year old step son say no to you.. It would be so annoying.. 

Ive herd lots of little things like that too. Im going to bee keeping note of all the things so that when i hit like 39 weeks i can start trying to induce labour i will try probably anything to make it so that i will go in earlier.. hehe i really dont want to hit over 40 weeks i herd thats really uncomfortable. i really want to do in natural like i want my body to have to go in to labour natural and not have to go to the hospital to be induced when im late that would really suck.. i guess we will see what happens thou.. im getting more nervous about it now ;)

Thanks :D im so excited to be 28 weeks, and 7 months it is totally insane to be this far along, the baby weighs like 2.5 pounds now.. that is crazy i cant believe it ... the baby is getting so big now.. awe.. Hehe thanks.. it is getting into the summer months here now so really have to wear anything to make me cool down really its not even the hottst month yet and i go out side now and im sweating im like "oh boy i can see what this summer is going to be like ;) " wow already at 100 days that is so amazing it will be good when you can finally say you are in double digits.. thats when i really started to count down it makes it feel like stuff is going so much more faster :) that is so cute she was probably like "ugh get this thing off me" hehe when i have my cell laying on my tummy and it goes off the baby goes crazy like violentlykicking it like its dancing or something to my ring tone hehe to funny :winkwink: haha awe thats so cute she defantly has such a personality i wonder if she will be the same when she is out :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

hehe. i love that we are both still throwing the "so you think im fat" cards at the OHs. they seem to take it like champs though. i know my DH gets annoyed when i do, but he also seems to understand that im uncomfortable and feel unattractive. even though he doesnt seem to think thats the case. they are such good partners being so supportive through all of this. i had a friend whos boyfriend was a real jerk, and when she was pregnant he would get upset at her if the house wasnt perfectly clean all the time and dinner wasnt cooking when he got home. i dont know how she handled it, but theyre split now. obviously it wasnt a good match, lol

i think the temper tantrum thing can be avoided, but its all in how the kid is raised. my stepson gets away with everything at his moms house, is very spoiled, and basically rules her house. so when he comes you ours he thinks it should be the same way, and its nowhere close. and so then we have the troubles and the temper tantrums. but in households with constant rules and structure, i think you can definitely raise a kid that doesnt act like that. 

yea i dont want to be induced either. i would rather it all be natural. but, at the same time, i dont want to be that late either. i can so see us now...39 weeks along, big pregnant, out walking around the neighborhood with a bowl of spicy food in one hand and on our way home to have sex. lol. anything to get the party started and the baby coming! ;)

oh my goodness, baby is getting big! i think for me she is about 1.5 lbs right now. but when she kicks she feels a lot more substantial! lol. i agree about the heat. yesterday we took my stepson out to the park and i was dying of heat after about 10 minutes. and its not even the hottest part of the yer lately! i was wearing a skirt and a tank too. man, by the end of the summer i just know that im going to be sitting in the house, shades closed, air conditioning full blast and in nothing but my underwear. ;) i think the movement is what got her with the computer because it kind of buzzes and vibrates when it burns a dvd, and thats what i was doing. i cant imagine what she would do when my phone went off it was on my belly! shed frobably have a fit! lol. thats so cute about your little one though, man s/he must be so active lately. i love the feeling and the constant reminder that shes in there getting bigger and stronger, even though i dont really like to think about the fact that shes gonna want out one day... :-/ lol


----------



## dizzy65

Hehe i think its funny to do that every now and again keeps them on there tows :winkwink: you are right thou they should understand and respect it any way that we feel huge and unattractive i think thats probably why they dont give us such a hard time and always try and make us feel good. Man your friends ex boyfriend sounds likea real noob i couldnt imagin being in a relationship with a guy that was going to treat me like that it isnt right at all. No wonder they split up.. eek.. i wouldnt be able to handle that, and during pregnancy when you are so emotional already.. i defantly think you and i lucked out with the guys we got :) There are defantly a lot of real pricks out there that think women were put on this earth to serve them weather we be pregnant or not.. ugh, thats horrid. id say they wernt a good match hehe.. 

That is very true it all depends how you are going to raise your kid i think thats like with OH's brother too, His mum and dad are divorced so when he is at his dads place (OH's step dads) he gets away with what ever he wants, and whilest and OH's moms there is no adult super vision (she takes off all the time) so he is left with really like half of an parent which isnt very good parenting if you ask me, you are defantly asking for problems if your going to be pulling stuff like that.. 

Haha i could totally see that, i think by the 39th week we will just be like "get this thing out of me" hehe its going to get pretty uncomfortable towards the end thats for sure.. I really dont want to be late or anything, so i might end up trying anything by time it gets to 39 weeks just to get the ball rolling hehe.

I know it is so freaky to think baby is going to get so much bigger and it has to come out of me aahh im so nervous about it now heading towards the 30 week mark.. i know what you mean you can defantly feel there weight when they kick you now there is really defant kicks and punches hehe. yeah it might of been that because to her it probably sounds really weird she would probably be like "omg whats going on" i wonder what everything sounds like in there any way.. they probably get freaked out over everything.. i think my baby gets freaked out like when OH has the bass on in the jeep and the baby starts kicking really hard like "whats going on" hehe OH says that baby is really going to be into music.. we will see ;) I know what you mean it is terrifying to thing one day not to far from today that our babies are going to want to come out.. eek..

Ah lately ive been so hungry its driving me mad ill eat a huge dinner than like an hour later im starving again.. it is horribal i hate feeling so hungery all the time err lol


----------



## QueSeraSera

yes...boys must be kept on their toes. if we let them off the hook for too long they will start getting themselves into trouble. we gotta keep em sharp! ;) oh yea my friend's ex is a real winner, if ya know what i mean. they keep in touch still, obviously, because they have a kid together. and apparently he just goes through girls right and left these days. hes always wondering and upset about why he cant keep a girlfriend very long, and my friend and i are both like "seriously? are you joking? maybe its because you treat them like crap!" a lot of jerks, i think, are clueless to the fact that theyre being jerks. maybe its something in the way they were raised, maybe their dads treated their moms like servants or something. who knows. im just so glad that DH isnt like that. we would never have made it this far if he was. i think youre right, were the lucky ones that got great other halves :)

oh thats too bad about your OHs brother. that situation with the mom and dad really seems like a bad setup. no wonder he is having some temper and bahavioural issues! thats one thing i vow to do, always be there for my kid. it may seem like its only fair to take time for yourself or it may seem like its a better idea to be friends with your kid rather than discipline them, but ultimately they need constant care and guidance and discipline is part of that. at least thats how i see it. DHs ex is intent on being more of a friend to my stepson than a mom, and she refuses to discipline him at all and she lets him get away with anything. already thats leading to issues. i think its going to be a lot easier raising a kid when its in one household and both of the parents are on the same page about the approach to parenting and all that. hopefully, at least! ;)

haha. i was telling DH about the sex inducing pregnancy thing. he was like "ooooh...i dont know if i can do that. i mean, im sure ill still be wanting to have sex, but i dont know if i can do it" and so i asked him why and he said that theres just something about being able to see the baby move around that he thinks may be a huge turn off when it comes to having sex...kinda like that is the babys space now and hes not allowed in until after she leaves. lol. i told him that if labor doesnt seem to be coming then i may have to go ahead and take advantage of him then. he seemed to like that idea. oh silly boys...theyll get turned on about anything! ;)

i bet the sound of a bass is terrifying for a baby! lol. i know a lot of times the bass in cars is too much for me, and i know what is going on. i cant imagine what its like for a baby then, who doesnt know what that sound is or where its coming from. lol. i think audrey is pretty scared of loud sounds lately...when i turned on the washing machine this weekend she jumped and started kicking everytime! hehe. it was cracking me up. aparently after about 26 weeks or so the LOs hearing is getting much better. ive been trying to read to her more lately, and let her listen to some of my music at work. i give her one headphone and i use the other. hahah. i bet i look ridiculous holding a headphone to my stomach, but she seems to like it :)

i am getting so scared about the coming out part. i guess because that every day that does by, that part is getting closer and closer. its weird because i am so excited for that day, but scared too. probably it wont be as scary with following pregnancies because we know what to expect. with this though, i think the scary part is that i dont know what to expect...like how bad it will hurt and all that. 

i am the same way about being hungry all the time too. but then, when i do eat, i seem to get full so easily. and then, if i eat like a normal sized meal, im in like agony because im so full and my tummy is uncomfortable. i think now there is much less room for food in there than before. and then, even feeling so full and all that, ill be hungry like 1-2 hours later. argh! lol


----------



## dizzy65

I totally agree if you dont do something every now and again they will thing they can do everything.. we defantly have to keep them alert for sure.. Ah thats so stupid that he doesnt get why girls dont want to be with him.. Maybe if he changes he attitude and all of that he could get a long distance relationship instead of getting with girls treating them like shit than them breaking up with him.. that really sucks.. I think it has a lot to do with how a person was raised, with that kind of attitude any way if they seen there dad treating there mom like that or anygirl for that matter they probably think its okay so they go and do the same thing when in reality thats not how it works.. Its like abuse.. if you grew up in an abusive house hold than your probably going to be abusing some one else or getting abused your self because thats just how you were raised.

I am the same.. i vow to always be there for my child no matter what. I dont want to be the kind of parent that just has kids and then wants nothing to do with them.. im going to be there for them and help them in what ever. Also i to believe kids they need parents not best friends, plus no matter how hard you try kids always end up thinking there parents are lame any way.. so why even try hehe. Thats not right about your DH's ex treating her son like a friend rather than a child because in the long run the child really isnt going to apreciate that, they really need that support in there life.

Haha awe thats so cute about your DH not wanting to do that only if you take advantage of him hehe. I asked my OH about the sex to induce labour and he was concerned hes like "what if it hurts the baby" than he said "what if we are having sex and your water breaks on me?" than he made a grose face lol.. I was like "well heres the thing if the only thing we havent tried to bring on labour is sex, im going to do it with you weather you like it or not!" hehe.. I think il be willing to try just about anything by that point any way.

yeah thats what ive herd that there hearing goes way up or is more sensitive.. thats crazy. thats like me too sometimes in cars the bass is to much gives me headaches and stuff i cant imagin what the baby thinks of it! its probably like omg what is going on hehe.. Its funny when the baby starts kicking hard its like "let me out of this thing the music's to loud" .. awe thats so cute about audry jumping at the washing machine.. Mine Jumps too when there are loud noices near by they it throws a fit kickingand punching me in every direction.. i can tell im going to have fun with this one lol :winkwink:

Im scared for it to just scared because i dont no what to expect i dont no how to tell if im in labour i dont no what its going to feel like .. my dad he said that the day is over before you know it in a blurr than the next day you have your little baby or what ever but i am still terrified of having to push this gigantic baby out and im scared for anything that could go wrong.. it is so terrifying.. The closer and closer i get now i am getting more and more nervous like i have 81 days left thats not much.

Haha with me its like i eat so much than half hour to an hour later my tummy is rumblin and im starving again im like "erg what the hell is up with this!" ive never been this hungry before in my life.. its like a constant ive always got to have sumething in my mouth type of thing hehe.

Congrats on hitting double digits you must be so happy! that is so exciting i know when i hit double digits i got so excited and now the time is just flying by ;) only 97 days left for you.. yay! also congrats on hitting your 26th week wow less than a week left tell your in your third trimester.. are you getting excited/nervous yet ? :winkwink:


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea he is really silly. hes one of those guys who is just naturally charming and can attract girls very easily, but they never stick around because he doesnt treat them well or he cheats on them. but he just cant understand why he always ends up alone. i think youre right and its a lot to do with how they were raised and what sort of relationships they saw when they were growing up. its kinda sad for him, because its honestly like he doesnt know better. oh well, at least neither of our guys are like that! :)

yes! i fell exactly the same as you. kids need a parent, they dont need another friend. and as much as they may not like you when theyre growing up because they think youre mean or whatever, they do appreciate the discipline when their older because it helps to create more well rounded children. i think this too has a lot to do with how one was raised and all that. DHs ex never had much of a home life. her dad was in and out and her mom is a little strange...not that great of a role model. but she didnt learn what discipline was or why it was needed, and so now she doesnt know how to provided it for her son. at least thats how i see it. i hope she meets a guy who helps her see the light about it, because god knows she doesnt listen to DH when he tries to talk to her about it. 

hehe. guys are too funny. i think they may think were joking about the whole "sex whether you like it or not" thing, but i think that by that time we will be so ready for the labor to start that we will try anything. this girl i know that lives on base was due last week and still has no sign of labor. i really dont want that to happen with me! apparently they will induce if she hits two weeks beyond her due date.

hehe. the babies are so funny with their jumping and freaking out over things. Audrey seems to not like being squished. a lot of times i sit with my legs curled up to my chest. i dunno why, i just always have. but now everytime i do that she starts having a fit and kicking me. and then when i put my legs down, giving her some more space, she stops. lol. anytime she feels squished she will kick away at me. too funny. shes going to be a handful, i just know it. lol

i think thats whats so scary, the not knowing. i dont want to be the person that goes to the hospital 20 times thinking im in labor and getting sent home each time. but i also dont want to be in labor and not know it, though i doubt that will happen! lol. i dont want my water to break somewhere and be embarrassed, i dont want to go into labor and be driving or something like that....haha, so many things to be worried about! im sure, in the end, it will all be fine and it will all pass in a blur like you said, but right now im pretty nervous about it all. but i think once i go through it once, then the next pregnancies i wont be so scared because ill know exactly what is going to happen and what it all feels like. 

oh my goodness, i know what you mean about the constant hunger. this morning i got up at 6 and had 2 eggs. then i get to work at 8 and i had half of a muffin and an apple. then at 10 i had a banana and a slice of cornbread. then by noon i was hungry for my lunch, a bowl of pasta with tomato sauce. then i was pretty good until 3, when i had the other half of my muffin. argh...my hunger is out of control! :-/ and now its 430 and im already getting hungry again :(

thanks! im pretty excited about the double digits and the 26 weeks. i cant wait to be in the third and final trimester already. i think its going to fly by. its already the weekend, and then next week is only a 4 day work week because of some hawaiian holiday, and then i have a full week of work, and then i go to vegas and wyoming for 10 days to see my family, then i come back to have an appointment and a tour of the labor and delivery area, and then im already 30 weeks and 2/4 of the way done! man...the babies are so going to be here before we know it! and i cant wait!! :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

ooops...last sentence of that long ramble was supposed to say 3/4 of the way done, not 2/4...lol. silly computer, sometimes i think it should be able to just read my mind! ;)


----------



## dizzy65

Its sad to think that thats how they grew up in alife like that, to think its okay to treat people like that.. I would never have that around my child like if i was with a guy that beat me and even for my childs sake i would get rid of him because i dont want my child to grow up thinking thats okay.. I dont want my son (if i have a son) to think its ok to abuse women or my daughter (if i have one) to think its okay to let a guy hit you like that, it really isnt okay.. and also i think too what that guy did was mental abuse which is really really bad too, just as painful.. You are right i am so happy we have our guys that treat us right :winkwink:

Ah thats no good at all if thats how she was raised.. Ithink when my OH's youngest brother has kids thats probably how he will be just like his mom and dad are because there is absolutly no disciplin there.. I couldnt even imagin.. I would never want to do what she does, just have kids for sport and than dont want anything to do with them after, how could you put your child threw the heart ache of that.. You dont know iif your baby is needing you, you dont even have a connection with your child if your only home for a few hours at a time then over at your boyfriends place. i vow to never ever be like that.. My kid already means way more to me than that, i mean even thinking about leaving my child is upsetting at this point.

Hehe yep thats for sure, they have no idea what the signed up for in getting us pregnant hehe. If it means we have to jump them to get this whole labour thing started than so be it :winkwink: hehe. Ah that would be torture being late for 2 whole weeks i couldnt even imagin it it would be so painfull hehe.. Ive herd after you go over 40 weeks it gets so uncomfortable.. i could totally imagin that.. after 40 weeks your like "ah get this thing out of mee" 

I am the same with you i have so many worries and concerns because this is my first one i dont no what to look for i dont no how to know the differance between braxton hicks and actaul labour i dont want my water breaking in public.. I dont want to go into labour in public.. ah there is so many worries.. And this is our first so everything is new. I think with the other babies it might be a bit easier to know whats happening but with this one im so nervous something is going togo wrong or im not going to know im in labour and end up not making it to the hospital in time, eek.

Wholy.. it gets a bit crazy with being hungry all the time.. OH looks at me he is like you eating again, i always say i cant help it its this giant baby i have in my tummy hehe. it just wants food food and more food ;)

I know what you mean.. its like me too it feels like this month is going to fly by because.. After OH goes back to work for his week im going to my parents place for a week, than when he comes back we have appointments and such than he goes back to work and i go back with him for his brothers grad then we come back and the first weekend its my second cousins first birthay so there really is a lot going on.. and than in july i have prenatial classes and such.. ooh soo exciting :) oh and the most exciting my maternity shoot :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

i agree. seeing how some people are brought up with such a strange view on relationships, like women thinking its okay to be abused or men thinking its okay to treat women poorly, it makes me that much more committed to making sure i raise all of my children to know that thats wrong. for the girls, they deserve better than that. and for the boys, they arent better than the girls. it makes its that much more important that we set the best example possible for our kids :) luckily we both know that things like that shouldnt be tollerated and we both have great OHs....so it should be easy to set a good example! :D

i cant understand women who have kids and then dont want to spend the time raising them...they are more concerned about themselves than raising their kids. i have known some girls that have tried so hard to get pregnant and then when they had the kid, they decided they wanted to be young and carefree again. then the kid is raised by their grandparents or passed from one friend to another while the mom goes out and parties and has fun. its sad. i think it makes it worse that there are so many women out there who desperately want to have a child and who have been trying for so long, all sorts of methods and all...and they cant. and then the women who get pregnant so easily and take their kids for granted. like that story in the news recently in korea a couple had a baby and it died from neglect because the parents were spending 10-12/day in an internet cafe playing some virtual game where they raise a baby. argh...i got so upset when i read that. i mean, they had their own child and they left it alone to go play a game raising a virtual child?! and now the woman, who was sentenced to 3 years in jail, doesnt have to serve her term because shes pregnant again! that child should be taken away immegiately after she gives birth and given to a good family that will love it the way it deserves to be loved. argh...if you cant tell, that story got me pretty worked up! lol

apparently she went in to labor yesterday and had a baby girl. so she was right about a week or so late. at least she didnt have to go the full two weeks and get induced. i really hope that doesnt happen to me. my mom is trying to figure out how shes going to come out. she wants to buy tickets already, but then if they come out on my EDD and then im two weeks late, theyll have to go home right after the delivery because they can only get so much time off... so maybe we might just call her when i go into labor and she will get an emergency ticket then. but that way she might actually miss the birth, which im not to happy about. but then at least she wouldnt waste vacation time waiting around for the baby to come. lol. sooo..who knows what well do.

haha. i never thought there could be so many things to worry about, but its so true...many i dont want my water to break in a public place. and man i really dont want to have to get induced. and i really dont want to not make it to the hospital on time! and all of these other things too...theres so much to worry about. and the frustrating part is that no matter how much we worry about it, we cant do anything about it. its all gonna happen when the baby and our bodies choose, and the best we can do is go with the flow. for me, im a person who likes to plan and have everything scheduled and all, so its driving me crazy that theres not a single thing about this that i can plan. lol

oh the food this is out of control. i tell myself "youre not really hungry, its all in your mind" or "you just finished eating, you have to wait before you start eating something else!" but then my stomach puts out a loud rumble and im off looking for something to calm it down! lol. man...im gonna have a lot of exercising to do and calories to burn once the baby comes. so much for wanting to only gain like 15 lbs...ive already gained that much and i still have 13+2 to go! :(

wow you have so much to look forward to this month! its going to fly by for sure! and the maternity shoot....oh i cant wait until you have you pictures back from that. im sure they are going to be awesome! how exciting. and then after this month is done then you only have like 8 more weeks to go! btw, congrats on 29! youre almost 3/4 of the way there! :D


----------



## dizzy65

I would never raise my child to think like that for sure.. If i were in a situation where i got abused and stuff since there is a baby on the way i would defanly get my self imediatly out of that situation you cant support a child like that, mentally any way.. it would be so hard.

I herd something about that too its so aweful how the hell could you do that.. And omg she is pregnant again that is really awful. social services should be involved in that because look what happened to baby number one. what she is just going to keep having theses babies and than go off to the internet again and neglect her baby. ugh that makes me so mad how in the hell could sum one do sumthing like that?? really.. err.. it gets me pretty worked up to think about it too. there is this show Maury (i dont no if uv herd of it) but they had an episode with teen girls that were trying to get pregnant sayin they want to have babies and that to support it they will prostitue if they have too. stupid little girls.. they dont understand how much effort and love and support goes into having a baby. and its more beneficial if you actaully know who fathered your child.. You cant just make a baby and leave it for sum one else to take care of. People and ignorance i tell you.

Thats really hard when you have people traveling in like that.. its like OH doesnt start his vacation until the 11th of august so i might go into labour while he is at work and his work is 12 hours away, he said he can catch a emergancy flight home if i go into labour before he gets home.. But i do not want him missing his childs birth.. Ah congrats to her for having a girl. she must be happy to get it out of her.. it probably gets really uncomfortable going late like that.. it would be really torture.. My friend is impatient right now because yesterday was her EDD so she is really wanting that baby out ;)

lol i know what you mean there are so many worries about the birth and before the birth and stuff. i think in august im going to be a nervous wreck haha. there are so many things about it i cant control and it makes me so nervous. plus i really dont want to be embarressed if my water breaks in a public place.. maybe i will just stay home all of august :haha: I cant wait tell this is all over and done with thou the only thing im not really stoked about is having to push a giant baby out of me OH keeps telling me everything will be fine but what does he know lol.

Its the same with me too.. im like ah i cant be hungry already but then my tummy starts rumbiling and gets really uncomfy so im like "ugh fine you win" and i run to the cupbord to find my self something to eat lol. it sucks so much

Thanks :) im so happy to be 29 weeks.. we had our 29 week check up yesterday and all went really well.. Babies heart beat was strong.. baby is just about head down, its kind slanted at the moment. And everything is really well.. I go in every 2 weeks from here on in so im pretty excited about that. only 11 weeks left. eek getting close :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i agree. i mean, ive never had to make the decision to get out of an abusive relationship when i had kids, but i cant imagine what on earth keeps women with men like that. i think maybe theyre just too dependent on the man, or theyre too scared of what he will do when she tries to leave. who knows...but i know id be outta there!

at least im not the only one upset by that! i couldnt believe the whole thing. and she basically killed her kid, and then got out of going to jail because shes pregnant. i think the judicial system in korea is pretty messed up, it really must be because that whole thing makes no sense. the maury thing sounds insane. young girls who want to have kids...its like that thing a few years back where all of the girls in middle school made a pact to all get pregnant at the same time because it was "cool" and some 16 year old celebrity had just gotten pregnant and they wanted to be like her. they really have no idea. i mean, its not always the case, but the best way to start a family is by first having someone you want to spend your life with. these girls look at babies like they do cell phones, the cool new accessory that they just must have. but man having a kid is hard! and expensive! they dont get it. 

hopefully its not an issue having your OH at work up until the 11th. thats nice that he has the option of getting a flight back, but hopefully it doesnt become necessary. im sure youll want him there for the whole thing, and if hes having to get a flight it will probably just stress you out. luckily for DH he told his office that he couldnt take any trips starting in August, just in case, and they didnt schedule him for any. so thats nice. at worse, if i was still at work and went into labor hes only 20 minutes away max. i really hope that doesnt happen though! lol. though i am planning on working up until my due date, so i suppose its a possibility. :-/ hopefully youre friend goes into labor soon! how long does she have to wait before they will induce?

my DH says the same thing about labor and tells me not to worry so much. he said the other day "oh, it actually just all goes by so fast and in a blur" and i was thinking "hmmm....for the guy maybe. somehow i dont think time is going to fly for me though, as im pushing something the size of a watermelon out of a small opening in my body!" lol. they dont get to comment, they just dont know! ;) i like the idea of just staying home the whole month...just to make sure your water doesnt break in public. thats a good idea, you definitely avoid embarrassment that way! :)

im so glad your checkup went well! was it an ultraasound or just the doppler? how can they tell how the baby is positioned? my doctor hasnt mentioned anything like that in my checkups, so im just wondering. but maybe its just because i wasnt far enough along at the time... and now you go in every 2 weeks! thats a major milestone and it means that youre almost to the end. so you have like 5 more appointments and then your baby will be here! :) hooray!


----------



## dizzy65

Ive been in an abusive realtionship before.. it was mainly due to My ex was a huge drugie and stuff and his uncle beat women so he i guess saw it as okay to beat women (he never really new his dad) but he used to beet me all the time, and i was with him for like 2 years, until i said enough is enough, its hard to get out of those kinds of relationships, i would of fourced my self to harder if i had a child thou for sure.. Its just the fact that if i left him i didnt know if he'd come after me or not.. He met one of my boyfriends at the time and brought a shot gun saying he was going to kill him. So it gets pretty intense. I never want to be in that situation again. My OH wants to go beat the crap out of this guy but i told him its not worth it.. it just brings up old hurt and i dont want to hurt any more over it.

Thats basically it isnt it.. She was in charge of a human life and she neglected it, And totally distroyed it.. It should of been taking away from her.. and to think they didnt even put her in jail because she is pregnant again, its like uh hello earth to the law system over there, she is going to jail because of killing her baby now shes pregnant again, ugh take it away from her before she can kill another one! ugh i know that thing it was all over the news about the Pregnancy pact or what ever and now its even a movie i couldnt believe it when i herd it.. Why on earth would you want to do that to your self so young, the youngest one was like 14 or 15 or something like that.. i really cant believe sum people can be so stupid. they think they can just have the baby then sum one else with take charge of it.. I think it was because Jaime lynn spears was pregnant i think thats who it was.. its really disqusting.. you need to have a relationship and care about your self before you can settle down and have a family. you are right it is a lot of hard work to be pregnant and have a baby and it is very expensive.

Thats good that your DH can be really close incase you go into labour early or something. i wish my OH could be a little closer than 12 hours away too. But it wont happen, err.. oh well at least he gets most of august off :) i cant wait tell he i home full time with me :) than baby will be here and everything. I think they are letting her go a week before they induce her.. She is starting to get really uncomfortable and stuff being pregnant.. Hopefully the baby comes soon and doesnt keep her waiting to much longer, it must be stressfull at this point looking for every posibal sign of labour lol.

Haha yeah i know.. its like "listen buddy i dont see you pushing a kid out your ass!" haha.. i always get annoyed when OH is like "oh hun it wont hurt that bad" and stuff like that.. all i can do is roll my eyes .. they have no idea how much pain and stuff we are in for when it all comes to it.. they get to sit and what coach us threw it all sure but they dont have to be the one pushing and in labour or anything like that. guys have it so much easier lol

It was just the doppler.. He can tell the position of the baby now by feeling on my tummy. he says its still a bit tricky but he is pretty sure that baby is head down at this point. It'll change positions alot thou between now and august 24th i bet.. i just hope it doesnt end up being breech that will suck to have to have a c-section. I had to ask the doctor if he could tell the position of baby, or else he wouldnt of mentioned anything i dont think.. pretty soon he will be able to tell for defant what way baby is pointing :) i know i am so happy that its eery 2 weeks now :) it is so amazing :D pretty soon you will be doing every 2 weeks too.. and you'll be like wherd the time go.. i really cant believe that in a week ill be 30 weeks.. it is totally crazy how fast time is going ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

wow! that sounds like a crazy relationship with your ex. was he the one who broke your ribs too? no wonder you were scared about what he may do if you left! but its a good thing that you got out of that situation and met your OH. i would have to agree though, that its the best thing to just forget about him and leave all of that in the past. boys are so silly...they want to be the hero, but the only thing that letting your OH beat up your ex would do would be to piss the ex off. best to just let it all be. when DH finds out about things from my past he does the same thing and just wants to "have a word" with the person. lol. its like, its all done and in the past and bringing it all back up isn't going to do anything. its kind of cute that they always want to come to our rescue though... ;)

oh i totally agree! they should take the new baby away from her as soon as its born. there are many families that would take the LO and raise it with tons of love, that i am sure of. and then they should send that lady to jail! basically she is getting off without any punishment for killing her own child, all because she is pregnant again. the laws in korea are seriously messed up. and the children having babies thing is crazy too. i remember seeing this talk show awhile ago and it had this girl on it and she was like 11. basically she was talking about how she couldnt wait to get her period so that she could start trying to have a baby. and the host was like "you know that your body isnt fully developed, that would be potentially harmful to you and the baby" and he went on to say that she wouldn't be able to afford the child, that the child would probably be taken away because she isnt old enough or in a position to provide and care for a baby, etc. and the girl was just like "i dont care, i want a baby" ahhh...kids today. they dont want to just enjoy their childhood...theyre in such a hurry to grow up and be adults. 

hopefully since your OH is off 2 weeks before your due date, it wont be an issue and he will be right by your side when it all begins. that will be nice that he gets the time off though, that means you guys can have a couple weeks (assuming your LO doesnt come early) to get everything completely ready and settled. i need something like that...we are so not getting anywhere with our nursey. we still havent put the crib together! im hoping this weekend, since DHs ex has my stepson all weekend, that we can get a bunch of stuff organized in there. because lately the time has just been going by and we dont really have a lot of time on the weekends because we try to be out and about with my stepson. plus, i am planning on working pretty much up until i pop, so i wont have any time beforehand to do anything either. eeek...gotta get on that! lol. i hope your friend goes into labor soon...im sure shes anxious for it to just be here already!

guys do have it so much easier! they dont have to deal with anything...they keep their hair short and dont have to put on makeup, they dont have to deal with periods or cramps, they dont have to get huge from carrying around babies for 9 months, and they dont have to push those babies out of a tiny opening in their body! when man and woman were created, woman sure got the crappy end of the deal as far as having to labour over beauty and family. lol

oh i see, ill have to ask my doctor if she can tell next time i go in. i was actually looking at the schedule and i have a 28 week apt, then a 32, a 36, 38, 39, and 40. so actually i dont start going every two weeks until the very end...still 2 months from now! its kind of crazy, but since ive had an uncomplicated pregnancy so far i suppose theres really no reason to go in so much. and for me the appointments are always a hassle because i have to take off of work. it seems like so few checkups though until the baby is finally here. i cannot wait. each time she kicks now i get this image in my head of what her little hands and feet must look like, and what she will look like when shes squirming around out here in the real world. ive been having a lot of labour dreams too that shes finally here and its getting me so excited! :) lol. and my ticker finally changed! only two boxes left now...lol.


----------



## dizzy65

The one that beat me and the one that broke my ribs are two differant guys.. i went threw a lot of bad relationships before i finally got with my OH who sort of like saved my life.. He is the only guy ive actaully been with that treated me right.. It was a long road getting to him but im glad that i did, i dont no where id be if i didnt find him.. Ah i know it is so funny, OH does that too hes like "i just would like a word with him" its like hehe "thats really okay" he always wants to interfer in stuff like that.. ah so funny.. I guess its just a guys thing they think they have to get into our life that was in the past and protect us.. come to our rescue hehe.. too funny :)

Yeah they should just take the baby away and give it to sum one who will love it and be able to spend time with it ect... Than she should have to go to jail.. i dont think that would ever stand here in canada.. they would make sure she didnt harm anotherb baby.. She is basically treating her child like its an accessory like its a new cell phone or something.. Just something that she can have but doesnt have to look after.. that makes me really sick i couldnt even imagin doing that to a child. a little inocent baby that doesnt even know whats going on and all that.. Omg a 11 year old that wants to start her period so she can get pregnant?? what the hell is her problem she still has like her whole life a head of her she doesnt need to be having babies. ah kids these days.. live your life when you can!

Yes hopefully He will be here for the whole birth and everything like that i really dont want to do anything of it on my own im so nervous for if i go into labour and OH is at work.. it would be a very panicked phone call to him if i was in labour and he was 12 hours away ;) .....Hopefully you can get the nursary sum what completed or get some stuff together this weekend.. It takes a lot to make everything perfect.. we have everything basically set up but we still need to get sum things like diapers and whipes and bath stuff. My parents are giving us there rocking chair so yay im really excited about that when OH is down we are going to come and get it. The room is looking pretty cool right now.. I cant wait tell baby is here to put it in the room :)

Ah i know what you mean we totally got the crappy end of the stick on this one.. last night i was talking to OH on the phone and i was like "you know what i decided you can give birth to this thing" and he waslike "no no no when we got into this relationship we agreed youd be the one to give birth to the baby" iwas like ugh i dont want to thou haha. i got scared i never really even thought about the end of this pregnancy never really thought this baby is going to have to get out of me sum how.. eek.. so scarey

well its good that means that there is no reason for you to come in every two weeks no complications or anything.. hopefully everything goes smooth for you and everything.. ooh so u have an appointment next week? that will be good than you can hear the babies heart beat and stuff. i always love hearing babies heart beat.. ive herd it so much now but everytime it is really amazing.

Congrats on hitting your 27 weeks :D ooh and now only 2 boxes left yay :) it starts getting so exciting now.. i cant wait tell there is one box left.. thats going to happen i think in 2 weeks :) hehe.. ooh you are in third tri too congrats


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know exactly what you mean on that one...i went through a lot of bad relationships and guys in general (not all of them could even be considered real realtionships) before i met my husband. and even with my DH, in the beginning, there were problems...but through it all we hung in there. i think thats the most important part of a relationship, wanting to stick it out even when the going gets rough. i was on a pretty bad track with my life and he really straightened me out, i could have gotten myself into a lot of trouble if it werent for him. its amazing how life is like that, just kind of sucks when you have to go through the bad to finally get to the good lol. 

oh when i saw that talk show my jaw just about hit the ground...i couldnt believe what i was hearing! who, at 11 years old, is thinking about having a baby?! i mean a girl is barely old enough at that point to wear a bra! kids are in such a hurry to grow up these days...and its no wonder that we have babies growing up in crazy situations when their parents are still children themselves! its a strange world these days. DH and i were talking about it this weekend, how messed up the world is getting. we just want to make sure that we can give our kids the best opportunities in life. having a kid is so much responsibility, its like we have their entire life in our hands up until they are a certain age. kinda terrifying actually! lol 

oh i cant imagine what that call would be like if he was away when you went into labour, but hopefully that wont be the case. it will be so much better for everyone if it happens when he is with you . im sure him being away would be stressful for you, but also for him not being there with you when you need him. DH has already said that besides work hes pretty much not letting me out of his sight for the last month of this pregnancy. lol. thats awesome that your nursery is pretty much setup! we had big plans to do a lot of that this weekend because it was 3 days off, but it didnt happen. lol. we pretty much hung out the entire time, ciddled, and watched movies. DH is going to put the crib together next week when im out of town and then when i come back we will put it all in order together :) we pretty much have everything now..we just need a dresser, a monitor, and then diapers and such. my mom and dad are getting us a rocking chair for the nursery...i cant wait. i think they are ordering it and we will get it after i get back from vacation. i cant wait to sit in it and read to the baby, and then, in just a few months, actually hold her and rock her to sleep :) i was hoping to get the one that my mom had when i was a baby, but it is in storage in wyoming and apparently it got water damage somehow :( thats awesome that youre getting the one from your parents! that will be a nice heirloom thing...and someday you can pass it on to your child when your grandchild is on the way! :)

we were watching tv this weekend (we finally broke down and got cable since its the world cup for futbol and DH is futbol fanatic lol) and i stopped on some show called Birth Stories or something like that. when i clicked to it this woman was in full on labour and oh my gosh it scared the shit out of me. i didnt want to watch but at the same time i just couldnt tear my eyes away! eeek! it was so terrifying, but she was so happy when the finally handed her baby to her. i cant wait for that moment...i think it will be the greatest feeling in the world! DH told me to stop watching that stuff because i was only scaring myself. lol

turns out my 28 week appointment got moved and since im out of town next week, I go in the 30th of this month. so ill actually be nearly 30 weeks at that point. its then that i have to take the glucose test again...bleck! but it will be good to hear babies heart and everything. and at that point i will be 3/4 of the way done! right after that appointment im going to have a tour of the labour and delivery ward...i guess they want to give you an idea of how it all works when the big moment comes. so that should be interesting. 

its so exciting to get down to 2 boxes left on the ticker. and to be in third tri finally. ahhh...i cant wait for these next 13 weeks to just fly by. i seem to be seeing newborns everywhere i go, and i cant wait until im that proud mommy walking around with my newborn too! :) youre nearly 30 weeks now...just one more day! and then youre 3/4 of the way done...it is going to get here so quick and soon youll be holding your baby in your arms :)


----------



## dizzy65

Ah it is good you got your DH.. I guess a lot of people have those not so good relationships before they have the one that they are willing to be with and work threw everything with just up until the end :) Im glad my OH got me wen he did, he helped me get off of drugs and everything which wasnt an easy feat and im glad he stuck by me threw all the with drawls and everything when everyone had given up on me. I can honestly say if it wasnt for him i dont think id be alive right now.. Its good to have people in our lives that are as supportive as your DH is and my OH is.. and every relationship has those bad spots and every relationship has the good spots :) they good spots are what make the bad spots bearable hehe.

That is a very good point.. at 11 years old you arent even developed enough to wear a bra how could you think that your body is developed enough for a baby.. ah that makes me so sad.. Havinga baby threw all of those teenage years and everything never experiancing acaully living you life. and probably by the end of it you will dislike the person that got you pregnant.. and when you like 20 or so years old you will probably act out and stuff because you never got that time to just be a kid.. 11 year olds shouldnt even be having sex any way seriously what kind of parents lets there kid go out and have sex. makes me sick.

It would be a very stressfull call if i was in labour and having to call my OH hehe.. Plus he isnt supposed to answer his phone unless he is on breaks so i would be like constantly calling him just so he doesnt miss anything. im sure if i called like 10 times in a row they would let him talk on the phone odviously it would be important enough lol. Ah hopefully you guys have the nursary set up soon and stuff that will be good for u guys to have to all done up :) thats good you have pretty much everything.. we do too well the basic living stuff.. we are going to buy diapers and stuff like that still.. but we have most of the big stuff like the bed ect. Yes im glad we get the rocking chair it will be awesome :) we are going to pick it up on friday when OH is here i really cant wait to put it in the babies room. and then i cant wait tell baby is here to actaully put these things to use.. eek so exciting :D

I watch that show too birth stories and i was watching one yesterday that the lady was so screaming and all of this.. and my face just fell like "oh my god i cant believe what i got my self into" but once baby was out she was so happy and smiling and everything.thats the part im looking forward too the other part just looks so unbelievably scarey.. i dont no if i will be able to handle it.. i guess im going to half too thou eh hehe.

Ugh i hate that glucose test that is horribal. good luck on that.. :) that kind of sucks that your appointment got moved but makes since as you wont be there to go to it. It will be fun when you get to go to go listen to babies heart beat an stuff like that.. thats always my fav part is getting to listen to the babies heart beat and everything like that.. and for them to tell me that baby is doing fine. i always hear about these girls going in for growth scans. ive never had one and im not getting one i wonder if thats normal to not get one.

Yep it means you are getting closer :D that is so exciting to see that you are just about to the end of the ticker.. and finally in third tri. eek you must be so excited the last stretch of the way :) Omg today im 30 weeks i can not believe it.. only 10 weeks tell my due date. i dont no bout you but i am starting to get so nervous i cant believe it. 30 weeks pregnant i never thought id make it this far.. i cant wait i hope this time just goes by fast :) baby is growing so big now.. ive been getting really bad braxton hick contractions too those are not fun i was trying to talk to OH on the phone yesterday while i was having one and i was like just about in tears but it doesnt last very long. ugh if it is practice i wonder what the real ones are goina feel like :-/


----------



## QueSeraSera

i think you got that exactly right, the good times are what makes the bad time bearable. i know for me personally when things start going a liitle bad my first instinct is to just say "screw it, im done" but then when i start thinking about the good times and everything weve gone through together, then i remember why its worth fighting for :) for me, i think i would have just partied away my entire life if DH hadnt come along. when youre in that life you think its so great, but, now looking back, i realize how destructive and stupid i was being. and coming out of the bad life, i went through it and my brother has struggled with it for over a decade. youre really lucky that you had such a supportive OH becaus its hard to be the one going through it, but its also so hard to be the one watching the person you love go throug it. not a lot of people stick around to help someone come out of something like that. we are so lucky to have our great significant others, and our soon-to-be little families! it all works out for the best :)

oh the 11 year old this is out of control. thats exactly what i was thinking, what kind of parent lets their child talk about things like having sex and babies. and what kind of 11 year old really knows what sex is and how to have it?! lol. i want to raise my daughter in a way where she just enjoys her childhood and doesnt want to grow up so fast. i think youre right, they act out when they have babies so young too...because when theyre like 21 they want to party and have fun because they never got to because they grew up too fast. my brother's daughter was with his ex girlfriend, and she was only 17 when she got pregnant. and thats not all that young by todays standards, but she did it because her twin sister had a baby and she was jealous and wanted one of her own. and now shes 20 and wanting to go out, have fun, and just be single since her and my brother have split. i feel bad though because my niece is the one who suffers. my brother is in jail right now and shes off doind who knows what...my neice is just shuffled between family members in the area who will watch her. its sad. thats why i firmly believe people shouldnt have kids until they truly understand what theyre giving up and what reponsibility theyre taking in, and are willing to do both. 

i would imagine that if you call when youre close to your due date, they would let him pick up. that would be ridiculous if they didnt...i mean, it could be an emergency! you would think that if that does happen they would let him head out immediately after getting the call so he could get to you as quickly as possible. yea im such a planner that i need the nursery to be done already, even though were still 3 months off from my due date. but it seems like its coming soon and so i want to have the room all ready and everything. :) we have to buy the diapers and stuff too. i think we are going to start trying to buy i box every paycheck from now until she is born. that way we can have a pretty good stockpile going and spread out the cost a little bit. 

oh i dont think ill be watching the birth stories anymore. it was awesome to see how happy she was to have her baby, but the labour part scared the hell out me! haha. i know that im going to have to do that here in a few months, but i kind of dont want to think about it or see stuff like that...it makes me worry even more than i already do on my own! lol

yea the appointment was supposed to be the day before i leave, but then the doctor needed to reschedule and so it has to be when i get back now. its okay though, it puts the glucose test off a little more at least! ;) and by the time i have that appointment ill be 30 weeks already! then it will only be a few more appointments until the big day! i love going in though...its so awesome to hear her little heart every time. but were usually only there for like 15-20 minutes, so not much really happens besides that. the doctor asks how im doing and all that, nothing much really. i guess thats good though, it means that everything is going well. i wont be having a growth scan. i think that is a very british thing. i see women on here talking about it all the time, but ive never heard of people in the US having one unless there was some reason for the doctor to think that the baby isnt growing normally. so i dont think its a bad thing to not have one. though it would be kind of nice to have one and have some indication of how big the baby is expected to be!

congratuations on 30 weeks!! yay! youre offically 3/4 of the way there! only 10 more weeks for you and thats gonna fly by. i cant believe your baby is already 3lbs according to your ticker. s/he is starting to bulk up for sure...getting some baby fat getting ready to make it out here in the world. and youre at 70 days...that seems like nothing compared to when our tickers used to say 200+ days! lol. the braxton hicks do not sound fun. i havent had any i dont think (im pretty sure that if i had i would know about it! they sound painful and like something you cant really miss lol) i hope they let up on you a little bit. does the doctor have any concern over them at all? in a way im glad i havent gotten any yet, but at the same time i kind of hope i do...i would think it would be good to get some and have some sort of idea of how the real thing is going to go. plus, it must be a good thing since it means that your body is getting ready for the real thing! :)


----------



## dizzy65

thats defantly for sure :) Im like that too everytime we get into a bad argument or something i just want to say "yeah im done" but than i look back at all we've been threw and all of that and than i want to stay. i mean there are women out there with spouces or boyfriend or what ever that beat on them and all that and you and i are the fortunate ones to get a partner that doesnt beat up on us or anything like that.. i couldnt stand being in a relationship where it was lots of smacking around and stuff.. Thats like me too looking back on it i know the choices i made were stupid. But do i regret doing it... defantly not because i got it out of my system before igot pregnant and before i turned into being an adult.. i think its more benifical towards my self that i got this all out of the way while i was still young enough to do it.. still young enough to pull my self out of it .

If i was 11 and went up to my mum and said i was ready to have a baby she would of smacked me up side the head lol. I dont no many mothers that would seriously let there 11 year old talk about having babies in the positive.. Like wanting there 11 year old to be sexually active and everything like that.. err makes me sick.. I see that so much with young mothers that once they have there childern they just let there parents watch there babies and they go out to the clubs and everything like that. I couldnt bare that i would want to be with my baby as much as i can.. If you'v ever watched that show 16 and pregnant some of the girls on there after they have there childern they just stick it with there moms and go out and have fun at highschool or out partying and stuff. I personally dont think i could have a baby and still be in school that would be so hard to do.. That is so harsh about your brother and the mother of your neice that is so sad to see that she doesnt have parents around.. that would be so hard to do have a child and not be around in its life.

I would really hope they would let him pick up lol. Or else they would get really seriously annoyed with me calling like every 5 seconds tell i get a hold of him. i told him ill try anything if i go into labour and he isnt here because i dont want to do this alone.. seriously. i would panic in labour by my self eek lol. Thats a good idea so that you will have a good supply of diapers for when the baby is here. ive talked to OH on getting diapers now that ive hit 30 weeks but we will see what he says.. he also says he doesnt want to buy to much more cause that leaves like nothing for people to get as shower gifts ect.

It does really scare me too thinking about the labour and stuff but i think its getting me better prepaired for what i got my self into everytime i see the labour and stuff now thou im like "eek i have to do that here in like 10 weeks i cant believe it" it looks so painful but im sure in the end it will be worth it.. im also terrifyed becasue they dont really show you bad stuff that could happen like what if i was giving birth and accidently pooed or something like that hehe that would be so not good :S

Haha yes that glucose test is rather grose thats for sure i really hated to do it and having to go threw it twice eek. that is so bad i hated having to do it.. thats right all you have to think about is that there is only a little bit of time left tell your at last appointment than when baby is there :) thats so exciting :) My appointments are the same im only in there for maybe 15 mins and all they do is check my blood pressure and check on baby and ask me how im doing. its really boring now actaully. Ive never herd of people in canada getting growth ones done eather i guess they really dont need to if everything is going well. i really hope to be able to see the baby one last time on the ultra-sound thou :)

im so happy to finally be 30 weeks it is so exciting :) i know i can defantly feel the baby is gaining weight now hehe i cant wait tell i give birth to it thou it will be so much bigger ah scarey haha. I know i cant believe how far we have come already and that i only have 70 days left the days are really starting to fly by now :) When i was having a braxton hick contraction and trying to talk to OH on the phone he was panicing like asking me if the baby was coming and stuff like that lol i had to tell him not to worry that it was just a practice contraction hehe. They arent worried about the braxton hicks contractions not yet anyway. im sort of glad ive been geting them but sort of not glad cause i hate having to feel them but i guess its gettin me prepaired hehe


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i agree with that completely...everyone makes mistakes when theyre young. thats what growing up is all about. thats why i am so against people having kids so young, like 14 or 15, because they havent had the time to make all their mistakes and learn from them. they havent grown up yet. and eventually they will make the mistakes, but theyll do it when theyre trying to raise a kid...and thats going to be bad news for the child for sure. we definitely did things the right way...got everything out of our system and grew up before getting pregnant and starting families. :) i was talking to DH about the kids having babies thing and he was like "seriously, at 11 years old i dont think i completely understood what sex even was, much less how to have it or that thats what had to be done to have babies" and looking back i think i was the same way. its just that kids grow up and know so much so fast these days. and they think they can do everything, but i can tell you having a kid and being in school is hard! i was just doing it with a stepson too and we only have him part time and it was still so difficult. lol

that is a good point about the diapers, im sure a lot of people will want to buy those for you...theyre essentials. but also there are other things that people can always get you too! blankets...can never have too much of those. and clothes...gonna need so many outfits as babies are super messy in the beginning. plus, youre gonna want to get some diapers anyway...youre definitely not gonna get enough from presents. in the beginning babies go through like 10-15 diapers a day! its insane the amount of pee and poo that they produce. and you have to change them immediately so they dont get a rash. i would say that even if you buy some, youre gonna be in need of more anyway. lol.

i hear the pooing during birth is actually quite common. and something you cant really control. i guess it makes sense, youre pushing so hard to get the baby out and all. i really hope it doesnt happen to me though. i sooooo dont want to do that in front of the doctor and a bunch of nurses. i already told DH hes not allowed to look down there during the labor, i dont want him to see everything all stretched out and gross. ill feel all self conscious. im sure that when were actually in it though, we wont be thinking about any of these things we worry about now. im pretty sure that the only thing well be thinking is "get this baby out of me NOW!!!" lol

yea im so not looking forward to the glucose...ick! i wish they could just go off of the first one that i had to take. but i guess its all for the baby's health, so ill do it. i wont like it, but ill do it. lol. i wish i got another ultrasound or growth scan or something...i just want to see how big shes getting and what she looks like now, but unless there are complications i wont get another one. it sucks, but at the same time im happy that there isnt any reason to need one. im happy that this pregnancy is pretty much easy and complication-free so far :)

thats crazy about the contraction. im nervous to have them if they are so painful that you cant talk and want to cry! my stomach has some tightening from time to time, but its not painful. it just feels weird. im not sure what it is, but im going to ask the doctor about it when i go in next time. speaking of weird, we went to the pool last night to swim some laps and get some exercise, and it was the weirdest feeling. i guess cause youre weightless in the pool and so everything is kinda floating and all the pressure of the baby and everything in your tummy kind of stops. but also, because everything is kinda squishy in the water like your organs and stuff...i could feel exactly where she was laying in my belly when i pressed around on mys tomach because she was the only still solid thing in there. it was very strange and cool feeling. i think i am going to try to go to the pool 3-4 times a week. its invigorating, good exercise, and it eases up the pressure on my tummy, abs, and back :)


----------



## dizzy65

Thats why people are young so they can make the mistakes before they need to settle down and have babies. thats also why im against people really young having there childern just because they havent had there time to grow up... and its not a good thing to do grow up while u have a baby to look after.. A baby who didnt even have a choice in the matter.. that is the worst part too they are so happy to of had there babies but in reality there childern are suffering... when all they want to do is leave there babies alone with there parents or what ever i couldnt imagin doing that to my child.. That is so true at 11 years old not very many no what sex is or how to have it or even the pleasure of it.. really its just something they here people talk about.. i new about itwhen i was 11 but its not like i was ready to go out and start having sex at that age.. why would you want to with all the risks out there. That is so true, going to school and raising a child would be lots of hard work... hard work kids are not prepaired to be doing.

Im sure we probably will end up buying diapers and such, its crazy how much babies need all of that stuff even if everyone gets us a package of diapers we will still need lots more... Babies are so expensive hehe. Im having my baby shower after the baby is here so we know what sex the baby is and so if any one wants to get him/her an outfit or what ever they dont have to buy yellow or green. im so excited for my baby shower really. I also right now love to go and look at all the baby stuff and look at buying all the baby stuff it is so amazing and i like going into the babies room too and seeing all the cute stuff we have got and imagin baby using that stuff :)

Ive herd that too thats why im terrified of pooing. I get embarressed really easily too.. So i dont want OH to look down there and see anything like that.. plus i dont want him to see the baby coming out of there to see everything all stretched out of place hehe he might get a little repulsed well he said he wont but i dont no i dont think i could handle seeing the baby coming out of places like that lol. I read that doctors are so used to seeing that as its so common that they just brush it away and continue on with what they are doing.. i still think i would be very embarressed if that happened!

Apparently the glucose test isnt accurate unless you do it above 24 weeks. thats what they told me.. im so glad ive got that all done and out of the way. i never want to go threw that again thats for sure haha. it will be over before you no it thou.. its just one small stepping stone in the pregnancy to go threw they uncomfortableness of the needs and tests like those.. You are right it is what is best for the babies health even if it makes u want to throw up hehe.

Im nervous for the real ones too. ive herd they can get really really bad and hard to bare so im really not looking forward to those ones at all. Braxton hicks are bad enough. i cant even think what the real ones are going to feel like lol. That is so cool about the pool i really have to try that and see if its the same for me. that would be so freaky to feel that haha but very cool at the same time. OH and i set up our pool yesterday so if its nice here anytime soon we will be going for a swim in that. I told OH that i bet him i can float better this year, aand he said "haha yeah all you will be able to see from you is your head and belly" lol i was like "gee thanks" :winkwink:

Congrats on 28 weeks :) ooh exciting only 12 weeks left tell your due date


----------



## QueSeraSera

yes, thats the thing that really gets me is that the kids are so happy to have this baby, but they arent even doing any of the work to take care of it. the other day we went to the mall and ended up having lunch at the food court. there was this whole group of people together and about 5-6 of them looked to be about 15-16 and they had babies. they were all sitting around gossiping and not even paying attention to the babies. the moms of the girls were there too and they were the ones watching the babies. and then this one baby started crying and the 15 year old (presumably the kid's mom) turned around and was like "would you just shut up already?!" my jaw just dropped, she was so annoyed like she had been working so hard to care for the baby, but in reality she hadnt been paying one bit of attention to the baby the whole time. it was pretty sad to see it really. 

i think thats really good that youre having your baby shower after the baby gets her. that way youll know exactly what you have, what you need more of, and so on. plus everyone will know if its a boy or a girl and what colors to buy in clothes and such. im sure that there will be lots of things to get. plus there are a lot of things that you dont need until their older that people can get you. like we arent getting a high chair yet or a bumpo seat or some other things that we eventually want, but she wont need until about 6 months. that way it leaves the grandparents some things to get for christmas and such. im with you on that one, all of this stuff we have is cool, but it will be so much cooler when the baby is here and can actually use it! :) 

yea i think the poo thing is common and doctors kind of expect it, so they arent grossed out. i mean, being a doctor they have seen so much stuff in their day that im sure that very little surprises them anymore. but i will be embarrassed to if it happens. i dont want to have to know that the pooed in front of someone....like into the general direction of their face and hands! ick! lol. and i dont want DH to look either and see it all. but he agrees, he doesnt really want to look. he said he looked when his son was born and then, after that, he could never quite look at his ex the same way. he said everytime they had sex after that, all he could image was how it had looked when the baby was coming out. i so dont want him stuck with that image of me for the rest of our lives. lol

yea and i think the risk of diabetes is significantly higher after 28 weeks too. so thats why they want us to take it then. by then weve gained a lot of weight and all that, all things that lead to gestational diabetes. but i so wish i didnt have to take it again. good thing is that now i know and in future pregnancies if they try to make me take it early i will refuse, knowing that it doesnt count before 28 weeks. lol. 

i am so not looking forward to finding out what contractions feel like. im excited for the birth, but not the pain! lol. i keep wondering if the few times my ab area has tightened has been a braxton hicks contraction, but somehow i dont think so since it doesnt really hurt...just feels weird. guess i still have those to come! :-/ the pool is awesome! you should totally get in as soon as its nice enough. its so relaxing and just feels much better to not have the strain on the belly. i go swimming for laps though, so its still a workout, but i bet its nice to just float around too. ill warn you though, its almost like learning to swim all over again at first because will the big belly and the extra baby weight, your center of balance has changed. and its not as easy to float as youd think! lol. when i went to do a lap the first time i got in, i bout drowned because i took off like normal and then my belly started sinking and i was all thrown off. took me a few laps to get everything sorted and get used to swimming with the belly. hehe. its great though :)

thanks! im so happy to be at 28. only 12 weeks left and i cant wait! each week seems to be going by so fast and the time left is getting so short so quickly. i love it though. every time we are out and i see a person with a little baby i get a little jealous...i just cant wait for her to finally be here! :)


----------



## dizzy65

Thats insane! i couldnt even imagin doing that. Having a baby and making my parent look after the child. and to say that in such a public place too, like "would you just shut up already?" thats kind of harsh and not very parently. You should know or at least try to find out why bubs is crying not just sit there and be like humm i wish this thing would just shut up.. ah that is really inferiating. Thats why a lot of younger kids should not have babies they are really not ready for the responsiblity that comes along with having a baby. it just makes me sad that there are people that try and try for a baby and cant get it at all than there are ones that it happens in one night and they dont even want the childern.. How could they be so selfish as to take there little baby for advantage and not realise how much of a precious gift they really got.

I think so too. that way if it s a girl they can by like dresses and stuff for her instead of having to buy yellows and greens :) I cant wait to see the baby in its cute little out fits for sure.. We already have a high chair but thats only because MIL had one and she wasnt using it any more so she gave us her sons, I guess she is probably not planning on having any more kids or at least i would hope not lol.. That is true to save sum kind of stuff like that for after the baby is here because we really dont need like everything right away so there is still stuff to get baby at like chirstmas and all of that.. I think for right now just getting the basics is all we really need to do and we will work off of that :)

I had a chat yesterday with OH about not looking down there when baby is coming out and he said "why" i was just like "incase i poo or something i dont want you to see plus i dont want you to see it like that all stretched out of shape and stuff" and he said "well either i see it or i smell it" lol than he added in "knowing you, you'll probably just fart really loud" lol i was like "gee thanks hun" haha.. I really dont want him to look down there but i guess i cant control what he does. i really dont want to get embarressed about it. but i guess when you are in the moment all you are concentrating on is getting that baby out that you wont be thinking about all the things that could go wrong and stuff like that. well a normal person wouldnt be thinking about all of the stuff thatcould potentially embarress them hehe.

Haha yeah I think im going to be the same on my next pregnancy just to make sure i dont have to do the yucky test twice like i had to do this time.... i really wish i had know that its more acurate after 28 weeks instead of having to do it twice.. mean people lol

Ive herd people get braxton hicks like you are discibing some peoples dont hurt at all.. some peoples feel like really contractions like mine do i suppose lol.. its not very nice any way makes me dread what the real thing is going to feel like.. ugh im so nervous hahaha.. I guess it would be weird to go for a swim the first one of the season witha big pregnant belly and not being used to it. probably throws you off balance as your not used to all that extra weight and stuff. i could totally understand that.. It wouldnt be very nice lol but i think swimming is good exsersize and i cant wait tell it gets warm enough out to go swimm :) Ooh yesteday i was looking at bathing suit tops in store and i bought too but they arent bikini ones they are just a top that covers my tummy but it looks so funny because my tummy is like all pushed out and stuff i was like "wow this is awkward" lol.

I totally know what you mean now when i see some one with there baby im like "ah i wish mine was here i cant wait to meet him/her"


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea it was weird to see them all together like that...almost like a little club or something. and there was a distinct lack of any boys around...so it seems like all of the fathers were out of the picture or at least not integral parts of the girls' lives. its was just so strange to see. my and DH were both surprised by how young they were and by how little attention they were paying to their kids. it just seems like babies would be much better taken care of and loved in families that had the means for taking care of a baby and actually wanted one. i dunno the circumstances, but you see so many women on here who cant have babies and who have gone through multiple MCs, and then you see women that have tons of babies and dont act like good parents...just doesnt seem very fair at all.

thats nice that you were able to get some things from your MIL since she is not planning on having more kids and had some extra baby stuff that she didnt need anymore. thats the bad thing for us over here in hawaii is that we dont have any family near. my mom has so much baby stuff from when my neice and nephew were little, but its all in vegas. and the cost of shipping it here is more expensive than just buying new. but there will definitely be things for your family and friends to get you once you have the shower...there are so many things made for babies these days! and then you can get little dressed or little boy outfits...its really neat the way youre having your shower and people wont be limited to the yellow and green. 

haha...your OH is funny! man i hope that i dont fart...thats another thing to be nervous about! man with everything that happens down there during birth its a wonder that anyone wants to become that kind of doctor! :-/ lol i told DH that if he tried to sneak a look that ill have him removed from the room! haha. i probably wouldnt, but i just really dont want him to. i dont think i have to worry though, i truly think he doesnt want to see all of that. hah. and im sure we will just be so concentrated on pushing and breathing that we wont be as worried when the time actually comes :)

maybe im just one of the people that get painless braxton hicks then. we will see if they become painful later on...maybe its a thing of them getting more painful the closer you are to your EDD. who knows. im glad they dont hurt though, though it might be kinda good to have an idea of what real ones will be like. that funny that you steered away from the bikini tops...i did the same. i got the kind they call tankinis which look like a tank top. they are kinda weird because i feel like a whale with this huge top covering my huge belly...but i think its better than just letting my whole tummy hang out. youll have to tell me how it goes when you have your first swim, for me it was weird finding my center of balance again. but i really like it and its a great workout too.


----------



## dizzy65

That is very true people just take babies for granted and dont relise that there are actaul people out there trying for a baby and cant get it.. man it would frusterate me so much if i couldnt concieve and i seen all these young girls with there babies and such. err... There probably wernt any fathers in the pictures sad as it is in most teen pregnancy situations the daddies all take off thinking they arent involved in this, even thou it was half of there fault. im Glad that im not a teen trying to have a baby that would be so harsh to experiance plus they all just want to grow up way to fast.

It is nice to get stuff that you dont have to buy because baby stuff can be so expensive now a days. That sucks that shipping and everything now is so expensive so your family cant send you any of that stuff they have there.. i bet you wish at a time like this that you could be living by your family so they could give you all of the stuff they have as left overs hehe.. I wsh in a way that my family had more stuff to offer but since this is the first grandchild and me and my sister are so much older that they gave away all of there stuff or sold it years ago.. but they are giving me stuff like the jolly jumper and lots of clothes, as soon as they go retrieve them :) 

Haha i know what you mean there are so many embarressing things that can happen.. im just hoping ill be so in the moment of pushing out my child and everything that i wont notice if anything happens. they should defantly be set up for incase you poo or something, im sure they put like pads or something down.. Im really nervous but i think when its all down too it all thats going to matter is making sure the baby has a safe arrival into the world for sure. 

maybe you are one of the lucky ones that doesnt get really painful braxton hicks hehe that would be lucky for you... i woke up with braxton hicks this morning i was like "ugh what a great way to start the day" i had them for most of the morning than until about lunch time and havent had one since.. it gets so annoying some times when trying to relax and thats all that happens lol i cant wait tell this is all over and im holding my LO in my arms. I will tell you how it goes for sure.. im so anxious now to go and try out swimming it sounds kind of fun lol it should start to warm up enough for swimming now i hope fingers crossed :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

ahh...sorry i have been gone for the past 10 days or so. i was on my vacation and forgot to take my laptop so i didnt have access to the internet except by my phone, and for some reason i cant access BNB from my phone :( anyway...now im back! :) we had a great time and did a lot of shopping for the baby while i was in las vegas. plus i got to see, in wyoming, my neice (who is now about 20 months) and my nephew (who just turned 8). and then in colorado i got to see my two little girl cousins who are 2 and 5. it was pretty cool being around all the little kids and especially because theyre mostly girls. with my stepson all his friends are boys and such and i dont get to be around girls that much...it made me so excited for my LO to arrive and finally even up the score between boys and girls in the house ;)

yea a lot of the stuff from when i was a baby has been sold. my mom still has some of it, but i was really premature and so most of the clothes she kept and everything are going to be (most likely) way too small. my brothers girlfriend (mom of my neice) did offer up a lot of the clothes and toys from her daughter, but again its pretty expensive to ship it all back. and my cousin, who has a little 2 year old, offered some clothes as well...but i just couldnt figure out how to get them back. thats nice that you are getting some things from your family though...because things are expensive! i mean, a lot of what me and DH have gotten are probably not "essentials" like the bouncer and the swing and some of the other things, but theyre going to be nice to have im sure. its crazy how much all of it costs though! its funny, we could probably raise our kids with a lot less "stuff" but society makes us believe that we need all of it. i guess thats what we get for living in consumer countries! lol. 

i think that when it comes down to the labour, we will be so involved (and probably in so much pain) that we wont know much about what is happening down there. i was talking to my cousins this past weekend and they both said that even right after the labour was over they couldnt remember that many details about what happened and that it really passes in kind of a blur. i would imagine that that is even more true when a person is having an epidural. are you planning on having one? i want to think that i will be able to do it all naturally, but i think if the pain is too bad i will end up asking for one. 

i think youre right because im pretty sure im getting braxton hicks, but they dont hurt. the whole plane ride to las vegas my tummy was contracting and getting all tight, but it didnt hurt. they were kind of annoying because i was trying to rest and i could feel my tummy all tight and it felt weird, but i imagine its a lot worse when it hurts too. but the good news is that your body will be really well practiced for labour and youll kinda know what to expect for them to feel like :) oh, speaking of the plane rides, it was so funny because audrey really didnt like the take off and landings in the plane. it must have felt funny to her or something because every single time she would kick and squirm around like crazy. 

youre 32 weeks today! i was reading how big your LO is on your ticker and its so crazy..over 4 lbs! i saw your picture on facebook and your bump is just adorable! so many congrats! only 8 weeks...or 2 months, however you want to put it...left! :)


----------



## dizzy65

Thats great that you had fun with your family its good to go away like that.. i was supposed to go to a grad this past week but OH's brother only had 4 tickets for it so i stayed back and FIL took his horrid girlfriend (he has a new girlfriend worse than the other one) ... I would of thought she'd of wanted to give up her ticket to one of BIL's siblings but i guess she doesnt have that much sence :dohh: That is great to hear you had such a awesome time it must of been nice just to get away and see your family.. have some girl time hehe now you know sort of what to expect when you have little audry with you.. Than at all the family gatherings and such she will have lots of little cousins and stuff to play with that wil be great for her :) ... This past week i have been at my parents place. we went and got out the baby clothes and stuff mostly are dresses and stuff so if we dont have a girl we will return them :)

Yeah that makes since.. That most of it would be too small or what ever.. thats what sucks about having people live so far away they may have stuff they can give you but it will be too far away to hard to get it down to where you are.. most of our families are closer so we will be able to have it all sent to us and stuff.. It kind of sucks that my parents dont have much to give us but it is better than nothing plus we have loads of stuff already.. What i call baby essentials but FIL and his gf keep telling us we are waisting our money with all of this stuff, well i want it so there haha.

That is very true that it will probably go by so fast that in the end we will forget the details of what happend and stuff like that :) Im hoping to go natural but i dont think im going to be able to handle to pain so if i get all down to it and i cant handle the pain there is always the epidiural to fall back on hehe. the one thing im not to keen on about the epidural thou is having to have a cathiter inserted whilest on the epidural that would suck so bad but i guess they really dont want us messing our selves haha.

awe thats so cute it was probably really uncomfortable for her with the landing and stuff lol maybe her ears were popping too hehe that would of been not good at all.. Ive herd lots of people get pretty painless braxton hicks not me thou they are just really annoying.. The Other night i went with my sister to the highschool for the awards night and stuff (of course i had an isle seat) and i had gotten and braxton hick so bad that my eyes were watering i thought i was going to have to leave the room.. lol.. i did end up having to leave to go to the bathroom thou thats why i chose to sit at the isle seat :) plus i didnt want any one sitting beside me really it was so hot in that gym..

I know icant belive im 32 weeks already only 8 weeks left eek.. im so nervous and so excited.. only 2 months left :D .. thanks hehe my bump is getting pretty big now making it impossibal to see my toes at all.. hehe.. Wow you are just about 30 weeks well you will be tomorrow yay you must be so happy than there will only be 10 weeks left your getting there :)

The other day my dad had to take me to the hospital because i had a really bad pressure on my pubic bone area so i went and sat in the ER at our hospital and they had the nurse in there whom wasnt much help she seemed to think i was in labour :dohh: but than the doctor got there and felt muy tummy and stuff and found the babies head was pressing on my pubic bone causing all this pressure so he just moved the baby up a bit he let me feel the head and stuff.. Him moving the baby didnt really help much because the baby just slides back down there.. yesterday i went to move the baby my self and it got irritated and kicked me like ah stop that haha.. so i guess it has a new place to hang out


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh the trip was great and it was awesome to see the family and catch up with everyone that i hadnt seen in awhile. it was also so nice to be around the little ones and get an idea of what it will be like when Audrey arrives. thats horrible that you couldnt go to the graduation and that some new girlfriend took your place. man, it seems like your OHs dad sure know how to pick horrid girlfriends. you would think that anything could be better than the last one, but i guess not! thats just silly that she didnt give up her ticket for you...she probably hardly knows the person who was graduating! thats nice that you are staying with your parents for a little bit though...i bet they are happy to have you around and be a part of the pregnancy in this stage. i know my parents were excited when they could see the baby move and feel her kicking all the time. 

hehe...im the same way! half of the stuff we have for the baby i know arent exactly "essential" to raising a baby, but i just wanted them! lol. for example, its probably not necessary to have a diaper wipe warmer thingy...but im sure the LO will appreciate not having a freezing cold wipe placed on her bum everytime she has a tinkle or such! lol. and DH keeps saying that we have way too many clothes and that weve gone out of control, but i keep telling him to hush and that she will be wearing them all! :)

i agree about the epidural...the idea of a cathiter just seems so...invasive! lol. i guess we probably wont be carring and it will probably be necessary so that we dont have a mess everywhere, but it still just seems so bleh. the only thing that scares me about the epidural thing though is that they can only give it to you up until a certain point. so im scared that the first part wont be too bad and ill tell them i dont want one, but that then it will get bad and ill be begging for one and it will be too late. lol. but im just gonna try to hold off and not get one...we will see if that happens though.

hehe...its so funny how that now whenever we go anywhere we have to position ourselves for the easiest access to bathrooms. lol. i do the same thing when we go to a movie or anything, i make sure i have the seat on the aisle and that im relatively close to the exit. when i was in vegas it was so hot and i just kept drinking so much water to keep hydrated, that i swear i visited every restroom in the city in those 5 days! its crazy that you get that painful of braxton hicks...i would have been screaming out probably in the gym if i were you! i keep getting them, but so far nothing has been painful...it just feels weird and catches me off guard a little cause im never expecting it. i have noticed though that when i stand up too fast the bottom of my bump hurts really bad. i dont think its a braxton hicks, but maybe just more of everything rearranging in there. but sometimes i have to just stand there bent over and holding my stomach for a couple of minutes until the pain calms down. its really not fun and i try to stand up a lot slower now these days. 

its crazy how far along weve come! 30 weeks is pretty exciting...the 3/4 mark. but 10 weeks still seems a ways away. i went to the doctor yesterday and she said that i had gained a bit too much weight since the last time i saw her :-/ she said i need to stay away from sugars and carbs to try to slow it down over the next 10 weeks. bleh! and i also have low iron it seems so i have to take an iron supplement...isnt that the same thing that happened to you? the glucose test came back well though and my sugar levels are low and it doesnt seem like im at any risk for that, so thats good. its mostly the weight part that sucks! ive gained 20 lbs already! :-/

the pressure thing sounds really uncomfortable! im glad it wasnt anything wrong though. ive heard that when the baby engages that there will be something similar and just a lot of pressure on the pubic bone and such. i didnt think it really happened until like 37 weeks or so though. i hear that thats what makes the last few weeks of pregnancy so uncomfortable. so im definitely not looking forward to that! has it gotten better since you went to the doctor?

yesterday after the glucose test and the appointment, we went on a tour of the labour and delivery ward. it was kind of cool to see the rooms. theyre really nice and spacious and they all have jacuzzi tubs in them so help relieve the pain of pressure if we so choose to use them. so it was good to see that they try to make it as comfortable as possible. and then at this hospital they dont have a nursery for the babies unless something is wrong. so if the baby is born healthy then it is kept with you the entire time. so after labour you move from the birthing room to a room that is a lot like a hotel. theres a little crib in there and a pull out bed for the daddies to stay the night. apparently with the first kid you stay a minimum of 2 nights...so thats where we will be sleeping. it was kind of nice to see everything and be walked through how it is all going to work when the big day comes! :)


----------



## dizzy65

Yeah no doubt it would of been nice to be around all the little ones just so that you had an idea a bit of what to expect when your little one gets there :) it will be a good learning experiance any way for you hehe Thats good that you had lots of fun down there.. and next time you see everyone you will have your little girl with you awe that is so amazing :) It really does suck that i couldnt go to the graduation and that FIL's gf got to go.. This is one of his on again off again relationships he has really been with her for like 4 years on and off but she is a crazy psyco and no one here likes her we've even chatted with OH's father about this but he keeps defending her and says stuff like he will talk to her and stuff. He knows its never going to work thou.. ugh so annoying! She tries to act like our mother and we really dont like that she is going to be really bad when the baby comes i can tell..

Hehe oh i know what you mean.. we go into babies R us now and im just like ooh we need this this and this OH just looks at me im like well i think its essential lol.. I love buying for the baby, its a lot of fun hehe.. we dont really have any thing for baby to play with or anything yet but we will get those probably from the baby shower and stuff we do already have like some stuffies and stuff thou for the baby :) i cant wait tell its fianlly here. Haha oh yeah i bet probably have lots of clothes for the baby.. we have some but really not that much.

Thats right always wait and see what happens.. right now im just like "pfft i can handle this with out the epidural" but when its all down to it ill probably just be a big weenie and begging for an epidural lol.. Im scared too that i will ask for an epidural too late and they wont be able to give me one because you are only aloud to have one up to like 5cm or something so i want to make sure i can handle all of this.. im nervous lol and im scared ill be in labour with out knowing it and go to the hospital and they wont be able to give me one because i waited to long hopefully thou i wont need one.

Haha i know what you mean while at my parents place i was drinking like soo much water because they dont have air conditioning or anything at there place so it was like so hot and then i kept haing to pee like every 5 mins.. i kept telling them that it was the water making me have to go mixed with the pregnancy lol not a very good combination.. It sucked so bad when i was in there having braxton hicks i was like holding my tummy and my eyes were watering it was a good thing there was no one sitting beside me or anything they woulda thought something was wrong.. I hate braxton hicks and really cant wait tell this is all over with so i wont ever have to deal with them again well tell the next pregnancy any way lol.

I know it is great that your 30 weeks now it doesnt seem like too long ago you were just at 12 weeks and no wow 30 weeks nearly there hehe. I cant believe how fast its all gone.. 10 weeks seems like a lot now but when you think about all the time we have already been pregnant 10 weeks is pretty much a walk in a park and it might not even be 10 weeks it could be like 8 weeks or something if you dont go late.. hehe Thats what i keep thinking is yes i have 8 weeks left technically but it really could be here as early as 6 weeks from now.. i cant wait :)

it is really painfull and uncomfortable and stuff and i hope it doesnt last to much longer but the baby is really comfortable there so i guess i will probably be in pain from here on in.. thanks my darling child lol. It has gotten worse since the doctor moved the baby because the baby just keeps going back to the same spot and such and last time i tried to move it it got irritated and started like kicking me rally hard like "ugh mum stop that im comfy" so i guess i will just let it hang out there tell its ready to come out hehe.

That is really awesome you got to have a tour of the hospital now you know what to expect and stuff when you go there.. I didnt know they would have beds for the husbands or what ever i hope they have those at our hospital as i dont want to be staying there alone haha.. I would totally take full advantage of the jucuzzi tub and stuff like that it sounds awesome.. that is so cool too that the babies get to stay with the mommies all the time i like that better than them getting taken away to the nursary andstuff like that i would want to be with my child all the time.. i get a tour of the hospital here i think in like 2 weeks at my first prenatial appointment.


----------



## dizzy65

i forgot to add yes low on iron is what i have an still have it really sucks having to take iron tablets.. but it is what is best for baby i guess.. hehe..


----------



## QueSeraSera

that reallu is too bad that your FILs new gf is worse than the last. in my experience, if a relationship has been on again off again for awhile, its probably not going to work out. i mean, if youre constantly breaking up there must be something wrong there and its best to just move on. and it really sucjs that she tries to mother you guys, especially since shes such a temporary figure in your lives. who knows though...maybe theyll be broken up again by the time the baby arrives! lol. im sure that the last thing that youll want or need is some woman butting her nose into your business when youre trying to recover from labour and have an infant to care for. :-/

so this weekend we started putting the nursery together and all i can say is that we have too many "essentials" lol! we put the crib together and organized all of her blankets and clothes. im in the process of washing all of them so that we dont have to worry about it as it gets closer. she has SO MANY clothes! i guess i had them all in different bags and such, and it only became clear how much she has once i put everything together. :-/ but they are all so adorable and im determined to make sure that she wears them all, so that i can get pictures of her in each outfit to send to the people who gave us the outfits :) we are going to put together the swing and the pack and play this week too. and then, after that, the only things we have left to get are a little dresser, the mobile for the crib, and a baby monitor. we might need some toys too, we really only have like 2 or 3: a stuffed animal, a couple of lovies, and a rattle. so, overall, not too bad. im hoping that we will have everything done within the next two weeks just to be able to stop worrying about it. its funny that you go crazy in babies-r-us, because im the same way (obviously). so much so that DH has pretty much forbade me from going there anymore. hehe.

they had a baby story marathon this weekend and i was watching some of the episodes. man, everyone looked to be in so much pain and igot to thinking - "i dont think im going to be able to do this without medicine" lol. i mean i have a pretty high pain tolerance but these women were seriously screaming bloody murder. it was kind of terrifying and now im really concerned about the same things as you, like not making it to the hospital in time to get an epidural and such. DH said not to worry, that when his ex was in labour it was pretty obvious that it was happening and they got to the hospital in plenty of time and they lived further away than we do now. but that didnt really help ease my fears. lol.

that sounds insane about your braxton hicks! i am so glad that mine havent become painful like that! i think that if i were on the couch holding my stomach and cringing in pain, my DH would freak out and make me go get checked out. its so cute cause he worries over everything, but so far i havent had much to really worry about. im hoping, that if the BH contractions do come, its not until almost the end. though, if that does happen, ill probably think im in labour and be rushing to the hospital! i dont want to be one of those ladies that rushes to the hospital several times and have it end up being false labour, but at the same time i can totally see me doing that :-/

i keep thinking the same thing about the number of weeks left...that technically the baby could come a week or two early and so it may not be as long as im thinking. but my mom and DH are both convinced for some reason that i will go past my due date. i keep yelling them everytime they mention that because i dont want them to be jinxing me into having to wait longer! lol. now youre at 33 weeks and only 7 weeks left (maybe as little as 5 weeks!) that is crazy and so cool. you must be getting so excited for the big day to finally come! time does seem to be going pretty fast these last couple of weeks and it will be here before we know it and we will be mommies and have our little babies to hold! hooray :)

audrey keeps pushing her feet or but up into my ribcage and just hanging out there. its really uncomfortable, but ive stopped trying to push her down. everytime i do, she does the same as your LO and starts kicking at me like crazy. she also kicks at me whenever i eat lately. im pretty sure shes trying to tell me "hey! its already cramped in here! stop putting all that extra stuff in here too, its taking up my space!" i guess maybe the fact that your LO is hanging out really low is a good sign though? i mean, that kinda seems like maybe s/he is getting ready for the big day and getting in position! :)

yea it was really nice to see how the hospital is laid out and how the ward works. i really like that they keep the mother and baby together all the time and that they give a place for the dads to sleep and stay near. they said that after the birth they try to make sure, so long as everything is okay with the baby, to lay her on your chest and have skin to skin contact for about an hour before taking her away to get cleaned up and everything. apparently that is supposed to be really good for the baby and some studies show that babies who have that right after birth are less fussy and sleep and feed better. so thats exciting. and then after shes cleaned then she will be with us the rest of the time. im excited about that because i think i would be sad if they took her away to some nursery right away. 

so many congrats on 33 weeks! the weeks seem to be flying by lately, cause i swear it was just yesterday that i was congratulating you on 32 weeks! lol. hope you had a wonderful weekend and everything is going well. this weekend was independence day for us and we went to the fireworks show. she was jumping every time that one of the fireworks went off. it think it kinda scared her because she didnt know what was going on. it was pretty cool to watch my stomach though because it was like a little jumping bean was in there, the way she was going crazy! lol.


----------



## dizzy65

I hope that FIL's gf doesnt last very long.. none of us here like her and she kepts putting her self where she doesnt belong. i guess my SIL likes her but she likes every one she isnt as judging as the rest of us lol.. im telling my OH that if FIL is still with his gf when baby is here there is going to be stipulations that she isnt aloud in our secton of the basement and such so she has to wait tell we come around that way to see the baby, i wont let her in the nursary she is just going to be telling me what im doing wrong all the time and stuff and i dont want that around.. So far what she has been saying is that she thinks they got my due date wrong because im way to huge to only be 8 months along. ugh some people i tell you.. i hope it doesnt last very long with them too.

Haha thats great you guys got to putting together the nursary must make it really feel like baby is coming now :) it is so fun to do that and see all the neat little baby things you got for her and stuff. Wont be long now tell she is in her nursary and you will be able to see her using all of these things.... We dont have too much clothes but thats only because im bored of buying yellow and green things i want to see what the baby is than buy a whole bunch of out fits and stuff for the baby to wear, and than i will know what colour to by and everything.. OH and i did our nursary this weekend too i put all of the books for baby in the closet and got things all sorted out and ready im so excited for when the baby comes only 48 days now.. I asked OH the other day to take me to Babies R us and he was like "no because im goina go in there for just one thing and come out with $500 worth of stuff" haha.

I know what you mean watching that and then thinking that you actaully have to go threw this is a big eye opener its not going to be very pleasent what we have to do.. Ive seen some people on there that try to go natural but the pain is so intense that they just have to have pain meds.. i also have a really high pain tolerance but this just looks unbearable, plus i keep thinking like what if i tear or something and im not on pain meds i really dont want to feel the whole thing.. Im still not quite sure if i want the epidural but at least i know its there if i need it.

Some women dont feel there BH contractions at all, i wish some times i was one of those lucky ones that didnt feel them.. my OH is really used to me getting them by now he even knows the signs and he just rubs my back and makes sure im okay.. he can tell because i will be talking or what ever than stop and stair off into space and start breathing differantly lol. He's friend is pregnant she is due 2 days after i am and he could tell when she was having a BH contraction too.. so its good that he is all prepaired for this and stuff. i just wonder what other people are thinking that are watching me like this hehe it is good practice thou.. Ive herd some women dont get BH contractions at all.. i guess its differant for every women.

That what i keep doing to make it all seem like its going to go by fast im like well 7 weeks left or maybe 5 than i start getting nervous haha.. everyone thinks my baby is going to come early i really hope so because i dont want to go late at all that would be not good at all. especially in the summer time and all lol plus i am so anxious to meet my LO.. thats not very nice everyone saying they think you are going to go late hehe i would be smacking some people if they were saying that to me.. OH keeps saying it will be the 20th of august instead of the 24th.. we will see i guess.

Awe that is so cute that your LO will kick you like that when you eat.. i herd that babies have reactions to food to like if something is to sweet or to salty they can kick harder and more ect, maybe she is also telling you that she likes what you are feeding her he he.. It gets kind of uncomfortable and annoying when they have there little feets every where in your rib cage and what not.. i had a doctors appointment the other day and they told me baby had move position and now is in a butt down possition so hopefully the baby changes its possition here soon i dont want to have to have a c-section.

That is really good that they let you have the baby like that.. there are a lot of hospitals that as soon as baby is born they take it away from you and you dont get to see it for a while.. i hope that the hospital here does the same thing because i dont think i could bear seeing them take my LO away from me hehe. After waiting so long to see it you would want to spend as much time with it as possibal. i cant wait tell the LO is here and ican actaully hold it and stuff.

hehe thanks im so happy to be 33 weeks i cant believe it i remember looking at tickers that were above 30 weeks thinking about what i will look like and stuff when im above 30 weeks and now i am eek so exciting :) awe that is so cute that she was scared of the fire works hehe. This weekend on saturday OH and iwent up to the lake for my cousins first birthday that was loads of fun.. everyone was like grabbing my bump and stuff like that it was really weird lol


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh my gosh your FILs gf just sounds horrendous! does she have any children of her own? it sounds like she really wants to be a mother to everyone, and with grown kids thats not really going to be possible. i mean, i love being a stepmother and i am grateful that i married my DH when my stepson was young so that i can be an integral part of his life. but with this lady it seems like she wants to be like that when (a) shes not even married to your FIL and (b) yall are fully grown. plus she just pops up and starts telling you how to go about being pregnant?! argh! i would set some boundaries if i were you too! hopefully your OH will talk to her or to your dad. does your OH feel the same way about her?

oh putting the crib together really made the whole thing seem so much more real. in a little over two months there will be a baby sleeping in there! eeek! its getting so close! DH just signed up for some online classes last night and theyre 10 weeks long. i was saying oh my gosh how much would that suck if i go into labour and youre having to sit there doing your finals while im pushing our baby out. his reply was that finals would be long over by then. and i said...no....im 9 weeks and 2 days away, so it could fall right on your finals. then he was like "oh shit! the baby is due in 9 weeks?! what happened to the last month?!" lol. he lost about 5 weeks somewhere and thought it was still june. hehe. so while he was doing homework i worked a little bit more on cleaning up the nursery last night. im kinda glad he is busy, that way i can go work in there and not feel like im ditching him. lol. i cant blame you for wanting to wait to get most of the clothes...i would get tired of green and yellow too. only 7 more weeks and youll know if you can fill your nursery with blue or pink!! :)

yea thats what i keep saying too, that i have a high tolerance for pain. i mean, i walked miles on a shattered knee cap when i was in middle school. this cant be worse than that right?! but then i watch those shows and hear those screams and i think...wow, okay...that might be something i cant do. but im like you, its comforting to know that we can opt for the epidural. im not going to be disappointed if i have to have one. 

thats so good that your OH knows how to help you through the BH contractions. apparently DHs ex didnt have bad ones either, and so hes never really experienced them. and even when she had mild ones she was a really nervous pregnant lady and so she went to the doctor for them. lol. so i know if i have a bad one hes going to be ready to rush to the hospital. lol. thats so cool that your OHs friend is pregnant at the same stage as you! do you get on with her well? if so, i bet thats nice to have someone so close that is going through the exact same thing :)

i know! everytime someone says that ill probably be late i just want to hit them! i dont know why but i feel like im going to be right on time. thats nice that everyone thinks you will be early. it kinda seems like it with your BH contractions and all...like youre body is getting ready for the big show! :) i hope that you dont have to wait too long...especially not go over your EDD!

i asked my doctor if she could tell what position the baby was in, but she didnt say anything. its cool that your doctor keeps checking for you. ill keep my fingers crossed for you that your LO flips around to the proper position. did they say what they would do for breech? is it that you then have to have a c-section or can they try to get the little one to flip around? i have heard that babies now have taste buds and that the things youre eating now are things they get used to and like. so ive been trying to eat more vegetables so that she comes out liking to eat healthy! lol. but last night we had pizza....oops. :-/

yea the hospital seems really cool and supportive of doing everything possible to have the parents and baby bond right away. i really like that. i know when my nephew was born they immediately took him, cleaned him up, gave her to my exSIL for like 10 minutes and then ushered him off to the nursery. it was crazy. i would have been crying if i were her! i was almost crying and it wasnt even my baby! lol

aww i bet the bday party was so much fun. and i bet everyone was so happy to see the bump! i know that kids lately seem to really be in awe of it. all these kids at the playground have been coming up and touching my belly when were there with my stepson. its strange. and a couple of the ladys at work always come up and give it a pat. its so funny how crazy everyone goes over pregnant ladies :)


----------



## dizzy65

My OH has the same oppinions over this women but OH and i did talk to his dad about it so hopefully she changes and stuff she even told my 9 year old SIL that she needs to start wearing a bra its like wtf are you doing shes not your child and she is 9 for god sakes i just want to smack her up side the head for doing shit like that seriously.. But we wont have to deal with it not for a while any way because as of last night OH's dad said he basically broke it off with her because she was like pressuring him to have a full time relationship which he cant do at this point because he has all of his kids down here and he has a lot going on plus work there is really not enough time for her and she was bein selfish demanding more of his time than he could give her.

yeah i could imagin, it seems like before i was buying baby stuff nothing seemed real and then once i started getting the nursary together i was like oh my god i cant believe that soon there will be alittle baby in there. That is funny that he thought it was still in june, i would of laughed at that hehe.. the months really have being flying by i cant believe we are already in the second week of july soon this month will be over and than it will be time for my birth month i cant believe it this summer is going to go by fast eek.. lol. i know i cant wait tell we can put all the blue or pink stuff into the nursary it is so exciting so far lots of people think its a boy so we will see when it gets here im getting more an more anxious to see what it is.

Ive herd people say that this is a pain that we have never experianced any other thing like it so it really makes me nervous.. its kinda weird because i know its like a good pain like its for a good cause but im still so scared to give birth and stuff. Its good to know that the epidural is there in case we need it.. 

I am happy my OH tries to help me get threw these because they really are so annoying and painfull he tries the best he can just trying to comfort me and stuff i hope he doesnt get to stressed out and such while im in actual labour i think he will do good as a coach and stuff like that thou he seems to really relax me when i have my BH contractions.. That is good that you and your DH's ex both have had pretty easy BH contractions.. but ithink your DH will be good with you in the delivery room because he has already been threw it once before.

I really dont want to go over my EDD that would be so horribal especially in this heat i already cant handle it lol i just want to stay where it is cool all the time.. I get frusterated too when people say its going to be a huge baby and its going to come late i just want to smack them like shut up i dont see you having to give birth here lol.

They usually check the position on every visit i have.. I asked them what they are going to do on my next visit if baby is still breech and they said they will talk to me about it when the time comes.. so if its still breech next visit ill have a talk to them about it.. i really hope the baby behaves and turns. lol.. they said that it still has lots of time to turn so fingers crossed.. Haha hopefully the baby does come out like healthy food and stuff like that.. its okay to have a treat like pizza pops and stuff the baby probably relaly enjoyed the change :)

Lol i would be so upset too if they tried to take my baby away from me i just want to be able to hold it and snuggle it all the time lol.

It was lots of fun at the bday party.. its weird how everyone wants to touch a pregnant belly and to us its like we see it all the time so we dont see what the big deal is about the belly and stuff.. My aunty she like held my tummy i was like "i really dont think the baby is going to move for you" lol and than it kicked it was funny.


----------



## QueSeraSera

thats good that your OH has the same opinion as you on this one. with the last gf it seemed like he was always defending her, and thats not good when you have a pregnant, hormonal fiance! lol. this one does seem to step over the boundaries a lot. i mean, who is she to tell your SIL that she needs a bra?! and at only 9 years old too! she probably doesnt need one anyway, and even if so its not really your FILs gf to say so. its pretty out of control too that she was demanding more time of your FIL, it seems very selfish. thats the thing about dating or being married to someone with kids, you have to understand that the kids are always going to come first. doesnt seem like she really gets that...

it was pretty ridiculous when DH said the thing about the time left until the baby. i mean, yea hes been really busy lately, but how do you lose a whole month!? lol. what a silly guy. i just looked at him like he had lost his marbles when he said that. im glad its only 9 weeks away and not 14 or 15 like he thought! im ready for this summer to be over and the LO to arrive! youre right though, it does seem to be going pretty fast actually. im so excited to find out what youre having. from some of your pictures i think "thats a boy bump" and from others i think "definitely a girl" lol. it will be exciting to find out! :)

thats very good that your OH can relax you through the BH contractions. that means hell probably be really good at helping through the real things too :) i have to agree, i think my DH will be good in the delivery room just because he knows what to expect and what is going to happen. but because hes not used to BH contractions, i think if i end up getting them bad he will be convinced im in real labour. lol. im glad he knows what hes doing though, it makes me worry less about the labour and everything thats going to happen. 

oh man im the same way! i feel like im permanently overheating and cant cool down, not even in the air conditioning! and its only getting hotter as the days go by. yesterday i went home early to get my meds for the iron deficiency before the clinic closed so i took the bus home and then realized i didnt have keys to the house or the car. so i decided to ride my bike up to the clinic...in my work clothes and shoes...and in the heat of the day. its about 1.5-2 miles each way and it sucked! i was so hot and tired and my tummy hurt from my thighs hitting it with every pedelling movement. and then i had to sit outside 1.5 hours until DH got home. it was horrendous and so hot. totally ruined my day. lol

thats good that they think the baby can still flip around. hopefully at the next appointment the baby is in the right direction and you wont have to worry about it. when is your next appointment? mine isnt until the 26th of this month and im going to ask her again if she can tell me what position little audrey is in. 

i know! everyone gets so excited about a baby bump, but were just like "dude...i deal with this thing everyday. and its uncomfortable" i always ask the lady at work if she wants to carry it around for me for the day. hehe. thats so cool that the baby ended up kicking for your aunt. everyone has felt audrey except my stepson. as soon as he puts his hand on my belly she stops. i think hes convinced that im lying and theres no baby in there cause she nevre kicks for him. lol


----------



## dizzy65

I am really glad OH feels the same about this one.. She doesnt really no where the boundries lie and stuff like that i mean we talked to FIL about it and he talked to his gf and said stuff like "just let me parent my kids" and stuff like that but it just made it worse now that she knows all of us cant stand her parenting us.. Plus FIL said his kids so she is easier on them but on me she is way harder and stuff like making me do chores and stuff like that.. Its like one day she was down and i went to sit down on the couch and she got mad cause i wasnt helping with the laundry.. its like hello im pregnant here lol she just doesnt get it i hope she wont be around when the baby is here for sure.. I dont get why she tells my SIL she needs to wear a bra she is only 9 years old and doesnt even have boobies yet, yeesh lol.

I would of looked at my OH too like he was crazy if he missed a whole month hehe.. Your DH must have tons on his mind.. But pretty soon the baby will be here and you will be able to hold it and than hopefully he will be in theright month hehe. Some times i feel like im carrying a girl and sometimes i feel like im carrying a boy so i am so anxious to know what it is.. It will be great either way just as long as its healthy. my MIL told OH she is positive that its a boy, and she said she new with each of her kids what they were so we will see if she is right :)

I hope that my OH is good in the delivery room he has never been really good at seeing me in a lot of pain and i herd from other fathers to be and fathers and stuff that they feel kind of helpless while in the delievery room because there is really nothing to do but see the people they love in lots of pain.. So i hope that my OH does good hehe.. Your DH will probably be really awesome helping you and stuff like that because he has already been threw it once so he knows what to expect and what helps and what doesnt.. well some what any way tell you start yelling at him hehe.

Ah i would have totally died if that was me i couldnt stand riding in that much heat.. im like permantly over heated too and we havent even had our extreme heat like we usually do.. I mean im down stairs in the basement where it is colder and still sweating like crazy i can jump into a lake or a pool or have a cool shower and i still feel warm ugh i didnt think being pregnant in the summer was going to be this hard.. For baby number 2 i think im going to make it a winter time baby so that i dont have to be pregnant in the summer no more.. like i told OH on the phone last night "im 8 months pregnant, im hot, im tired, im bitchy, so dont fuck with me" hahaha. I was also baby sitting SIL last night and i wasnt being very nice i told her "you really dont want to piss me off right now" lol poor girl.

My next appointment is on the 19th of this month i really enjoy going to the prenatial appointments now as they come every 2 weeks and it is good to know the baby is doing great all the time :) Hopefully they will tell you what possition she is in this time. 

Hehe yeah i know what you mean.. I keep telling OH that i think its only fair he has to carry it tell the end now i did my part lol. He keeps looking at me like im crazy but I really dont want to be stuck with this huge tummy during the summer lol..

Congrats on hitting 31 weeks just 9 weeks left yay so exciting :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

thats really pretty out of control that she thinks she can mother you. shes not even married into the family and so she really has no say over you or your FILs kids. plus youre 33 weeks pregnant! youre allowed to sit down and take a break....my goodness, tell her that if its really that big of a deal youll take care of the laundry after you rest a bit! she definitely doesnt sound like someone that would be nice to have around when the baby gets there! hopefully the relationship is off by then...ive got my fingers crossed for you!

DH definitely has a lot on his mind. and for me, i keep track of how far along i am every day, but for him its more of a "the baby will be here when she decides to be here" and at any given moment he may or may not know how far along i am. lol. i mean, he knows generally but not specifically 31 weeks and 1 day...that sort of thing. from most of your bump pictures you seem to have the perfectly rounded belly and they usually say thats a boy bump. but i guess you can never tell. thats interesting that your MIL has a feeling its a boy...it will be interesting to see if shes right! :) 

i can totally understand how it would be hard for the daddies to see the mommies in pain and not be able to help, but at the same time its kind of like a good pain with a good cause to bring the baby into the world. so i bet your OH will be great and able to help you through it perfectly! i think that even though its hard for them, most often times they are able to step up and help us through it. as much as im sure ill be screaming at him to get away from me, i cant imagine him not being there to be my support through it all :)

i almost did die after the bike ride! the only thing i wanted to do after DH got home was to jump in a cold shower. lately it seems like i actually prefer taking cooler showers where before i loved steaming hot ones. but now im always so hot i just cant imagine putting hotter water on my body. lol. i completely agree with you about future pregnancies....im definitely going to try to time getting pregnant next time so that im in the third tri during the winter. that way, when i get too hot, i can just step out into the cold. that doesnt really work here in hawaii, but by that time we wont be here anymore. 

im the same way as you and ive been so bitchy lately. im just uncomfortable and sore and tired and hot that everything anyone does seems to bug me. and then DH will be like "whats wrong with you?!" and usually i just stare at him with that look that says "are you seriously asking me this question!?" lol

my appointments still arent every 2 weeks now! i had the one at 30 weeks and my next one is at about 33.5 weeks. then after that i think it will go to every two weeks, but im not too sure. but, like ive said before, id rather go in less than more. less means theres no complications and nothing is wrong...i like going in less. lol

thank you! 31 weeks is exciting....down to single digits as far as weeks to go! its getting so close and theres still so much to do. last night i had a dream that she came 5 weeks early too. im sure i means nothing, but it kinda scared me. so now i want to start getting the hospital bag together and everything so we are prepared just in case my dream becomes reality! lol


----------



## dizzy65

I know she is a total control freak and i really hate it.. Plus it wasnt even my laundry that needed to being doing it was towels and iwas the one that put them in there.. that women makes me want to smack her accross the face.. Like today when she got here i was trying to get off the couch and i was holding my bump and she looked at me and asked "is everything ok" and i just stared at her like "does it look like everythings ok" lol 

I remind my OH every day how far along i am im like today there is only 46 days left lol he can tell im getting excited as every day i have to tell him and stuff than we talk about it and stuff he knows like im in the 8month and stuff but he doesnt get how we figure it out in weeks so he just leaves that to me lol.. I guess if boys were the ones that had to carry around the water melon in there tummy they would know how far along they were and everything like that.. hehe.. your poor DH hopefully he will get the hang of it soon :)

Yeah im like you i know that ill be screaming at OH like "look what you've done to me" and stuff like that but i wouldnt want him to leave me.. i think he is pretty prepaired cause he knows how mean i can get and everything like that.. My dad thinks im going to be swearing at him and hitting him and stuff.. and in all honestly i probably will be lol knowing me any way.. I was talking to my dad today and i said that its like that time i stepped on the peice of glas and got rushed to the ER everyone thought i was dieing because iwas screaming so much and i was frozen lol. So hopefully we wont have the same issue here my poor OH would run away lol.

Hehe yeah i totally understand how that is i would just want to jump into the shower right after a long bike ride like that.. i have nice cool showers now too and usually i just love the heat but now its like ugh i need to be cold this is just way to much heat for me lol.

OH does the same thing hes like "why are you so cranky" its like seriously buddy you really want to be asking me that question lol.. i just stare at him too and he stops talking because he knows why im so cranky all the time..

Thats a good way to look at it.. the less you go in that means the pregnancy is going good.. its nice to get to go in every 2 weeks thou that way you know you are getting closer :)

I packed the babies hospital Bag already i havent started on ours just because everything i need to pack in those ones are stuff i use every day and i dont no when i mgoing to go into labour and everything like that..


----------



## QueSeraSera

i couldnt live with someone like that. with my OH and my stepson and people i like, i try my hardest to be nice to them even though im uncomfortable and in pain. but with people i dont like, i dont try to contain my feelings at all! lol. living with someone i dont like, like your FILs gf, i would be fighting with her all the time. especially if she was trying to control me and shes not even in anyway in the position to do so! so annoying! 

i tell DH every couple of days how far along i am and how many days left, but he usually just says that that makes him nervous. lol. and i think its in one ear and out the other. hes still kind of in denial that were having a baby...hes worried about finances and stuff. but he will get ahold of it soon enough...if i have to annoyingly remind him every few hours! lol. he should know how long we have left! i think youre right, if the boys carried the baby and got this big and uncomfortable, they would know how many days were left too!

haha. thats too funny that you scream like that. i bet youll scare the other pregnant ladies in the ward! ;) i dont really scream or yell much, but im the master at dirty looks and when im upset i usually shove anyone who tries to come to close. so im sure there will be a lot of glaring and shoving DH away. hehe. hopefully he knows i dont really mean it, lol. id cry if he left the room, im sure. 

the heat is out of control. and im in air conditioning most of the time. my work used to feel so cold all the time and i used to have to wear sweaters, but now im just sweating all day even with the a/c. its really terrible and i hope it all goes back to normal after the baby comes!

yea in a way i want to start going in more, but in a way im happy with not. i really dont like going to the hospital, and as much as i love hearing the LOs heartbeat i still get really uncomfortable in hospitals and with doctors. so i prefer to go in as little as possible. but here soon i wont have any choice! after 38 weeks i have to go in every week!

i need to pack the baby bag, and i think thats on my list of things to do this weekend. im like you though, with my stuff its things i use everyday. im considering just buying travel size of everything for me and DH so that i can have everything packed and not worry about needing them daily until the big day comes.


----------



## dizzy65

Im like that too.. i try to control my self to people i care about but if there is some one that tries to get in my face that i dont like i dont do the whole nice thing.. And right now i just blame hormones for how i act towards her lol it seems to be working.. Yesterday when she came here all i did was get up and go down stairs to my bed room tell she left, she was working on our desk top computer, she is so annoying i hate her going threw our stuff even if we hardly use that computer.. She is just so frusterating sum times.. I dont think them two are going to last very long anyway.

OH before was like "i dont want to know you are making me nervous" but now when i talk to him he is like really excited and stuff saying he cant wait to hold the baby and stuff like that.. i think he just really needs something to make it all seem real for him. Like he can see im getting bigger and all of that stuff but to him its not real i think until he holds it. I remind him pretty much everyday how far along i am and how much time is left he just dont get it thou with the week thing and month thing he usually says "ill just let you deal with all that it will be here when it gets here" lol a typical guy thing to say.

I dont no if i will scream like that any more that was when i was 5 that i stepped on the peice of glass usually im really good at controlling my self and i am like you with the dirty looks and stuff like that.. I will probably tend to shove OH away from me and stuff like that because i hate being touched when im really uncomfortable and in lots of pain.. OH should know that buy now.. I know for sure ill be crying and stuff I hope that OH will be able to handle it he will probably be crying too knowing OH as he hates seeing that stuff lol.

I hope so too i dont want to be a insane crazy person who is hot all the time it is just totally outa control!

Im like you too im really uncomfortable in hospitals.. the last time iwas there i was looking around and i was like "woa im the most pregnant women here" and than i had to laugh to my self i was like "ah i remember when i was that small and i wasnt even showing" ... I also remember my first ever prenatial appointment thinking that i didnt look pregnant as these other women and thinking i cant wait to be in third tri and everything.. and now im just like woa im ready to get this over and done with lol.

Thats a good idea i never thought of that.. i really want everything to be done and packed up so i can just grab my things and go i dont want to be rushing around packing everything while in labour im sure to be forgetting something


----------



## QueSeraSera

ugh she sounds very annoying. i have a hard time playing nice with people i dont like too, and usually just try to avoid them. its hard because once you dont like someone, it seems like everything they do is so annoying! lol. hopefully she will be out of the picture soon and you wont have to worry about her anymore. and fingers crossed that the next gf your FIL has is someone you like and get along with! :)

i think DH is the same way and that he forgets how real it is until something happens. like, it wont be truly real for him until shes here and were taking her home. but this weekend i was laying on the couch and he came and sat next to me with his back up against my tummy. and audrey was rolling around and she kicked him, and he was like "whoa! that was crazy big!" and i was like "yea...shes like that all the time" i mean, he feels her all the time, but it was so big and he wasnt expecting it, so it caught him off guard. so then he turned around and put his mouth up to the bump and started talking to her. its moments like those that its more real to him. but for me its really all the time because im carrying her around and shes moving all the time! lol. i think the whole thing is just fundamentally different for boys than it is for us girls. 

hehe. we were watching a baby show this weekend and this woman was screaming like crazy. they said they could hear her on the floor below even! lol. DH asked me if i was going to scream like that and i said maybe, depending on how much it hurts! hehe. he said that i better not, that it would be embarrassing to be "that family" lol. i told him he better not even judge me if i start screaming or ill kick him out of the room! hehe. it will be interesting though, since i dont really know what to expect i cant really guess how ill react. 

i remember going in for my first appointments and seeing all the big pregnant ladies and being so jealous. its so crazy that were at that point already! i remember them all looking kinda mad and thinking to myself "why are they so upset...theyre so close to having their babies they should be overjoyed!" and now i realize its because they were so uncomfortable. now i can understand where they were coming from! hehe. 

i talked to DH about the hospital bag and he said that his ex packed the babies bag complete. and for theirs they packed their clothes and such, but none of the toiletries. i asked if we should get travel sizes so that everything could be ready, but he said last time he just gathered everything up when her water broke. that it wasnt that much of a rush to the hospital and they had time. but im still concerned...sometimes labour comes on really fast and i dont think i want to have a half-packed bag. maybe im just silly, but it would be more comforting knowing everything is ready.


----------



## dizzy65

The other day i actaully snapped at her and if i wasnt holding stuff in my hands i would of probably smacked her lol i was out of control thou i was just having one of those days.. She Yelled at my cat for getting on to the fridge and he sleeps up there so he is aloud up there and i stoped in the middle of the floor and turned around spilling my juice all over the floor i might add lol and i was like "he is aloud up there for fuck sakes" and than i went out the door and slammed the door and everyone just kind of stood stairing at me jaws dropped lol cause usually im pretty good at controlling my self, than i started crying cause i spilt my juice hehe.. After all this when i was talking to OH on the phone i told him "yep if i dont eat regularly i turn into quite the bitch dont i?" lol .. I figured it was the not eating for a while and the heat all mixed together.

Awe thats so cute hehe. I think you are right that the guys wont feel that this is really real until something shows it to them that its real, like the first real thing for them will probably be when they see the baby for the first time.. They really cant experiance this journy like we can, like i feel the baby move all the time and OH only feels it sometimes if he puts his hand on my tummy at the right time and stuff.. He keeps telling me all the time he is excited for it and stuff and i do believe him but he doesnt have to carry around this baby like i do so he doesnt really know like that there is a real baby inside there.. He keeps telling me that he cant wait to finally be able to hold the baby ect.

haha yep i dont think he will care too much if you are screaming like mad he probably knows that its not going to be a very pleasent experiance for you or anything so he will have to hold your hand threw it all lol. I would kick my OH too if he was embarressed because i was screaming.. But believe me on that floor there will be a lot of screaming and stuff so its all totally natural lol.. Wow the baby floor must be one of the loudest floors there because of all the women giving birth and stuff like that.. im terrified to actaully go up there and see what its like i dont want to scare my self hehe.

Hehe oh yeah i totally get it now that why they always seemed so go grumpy its because you are so tired and sore and everything else you just want the baby to be here already.. I seen this women last time i was in there that must of been on her first prenatial appointment because she wasnt showing or anything and she looked kind of nervous probably how i looked before my first appointment hehe.. i was like "awe i remember being that small, sigh" lol

Im like you too i would just like to know everything is all packed and ready to go and such.. I convinced OH to let me buy some travel size toiletry stuff so i can have everything ready because i dont no when im going to go into labour and i dont want to be in labour and running around packing everything like a mad women lol.. I cant wait to finally pack my hospital bag and stuff.. its so exciting :)

Im 34 weeks today :D its funny I was reading in my wrightup for my pregnancy this week and it said the baby is about the size of a cateloup hehe wow crazy and it could be like 5lbs by now and 20 inches long.. this is a seriously big baby lol


----------



## QueSeraSera

awww! poor you for having to put up with her trying to come in and rule the house! i would be pretty snappy with her as well, i would think. i dont do well with people thinking they rule everything like that. thats sad that you spilled your juice and then had a cry over it, though i have found that lately a good cry every now and then really helps! ;) i have found the same thing though...when i get hungry and hot i am much more easily annoyed and willing to bitch someone out for something silly. lol...ooops! ;)

thats so cute of your OH. he really seems like he is getting excited about the baby coming. this week on the discovery health channel its baby week and all the tv shows are about babies. so ive been making DH watch some of the shows at night. theyre mostly about delivery and things and i keep telling him im nervous but excited about it. i think watching the shows is getting him more into the spirit of things and making it more real that soon it will be us in the delivery room doing that. last night he laid his head on my belly for awhile and just talked to the baby...it was so cute. i know hes excited about her, he just doesnt really show it all the time.

when i went on the labour and delivery ward tour there wasnt anyone there in active labour...at least not anyone screaming or making too much noise. im glad there wasnt or it probably would have scared the hell out of me. its one thing to watch the tv shows and its another to hear the screams in real life. but they did say that the walls are super insulated and that many women scream, that its natural. they tried to make the rooms pretty sound proof so that one woman doesnt disturb another. lol. guess you have to think about things like that when youre building a ward like that!

its so funny that we were just going to our first prenatal appointments, not showing and all smiling and happy. it doesnt seem like that long ago, but were now the big pregnant ladies who are uncomfortable, hot, and bitchy! lol. soon enough though we will be going in for our checkups when we have our new baby with us, and the whole pregnancy process will be over! its so strange that 40 weeks really can pass by so quickly.

DH said it would be okay and he would pack the toiletries when the time comes, but im going to get the travel sizes anyway. i just wont be comfortable knowing that everything isnt just ready and packed. he says that the whole thing isnt as fast as it is in the movies and that there is a lot of time, but i dont know. some women have fast births and have to rush...so i dont want to count on it being slow and then it be fast and not have time to pack everything up! ill just worry if its not packed, and its easier to just spend the little extra to get travel sizes. 

congratualtions on 34 weeks! you only have 6 weeks left! (maybe as little as 4! yay!) youre getting so close and i bet youre getting more and more excited with every day. the size is crazy...i cant believe how quick they grow towards the end! 5 lbs...s/he is nearly full size! are you pretty uncomfortable now? how are the braxton hicks?

lately i have had this pain in my abs, up high like right under my bra line. it feels like i pulled a muscle or soemthing. im wondering if it has something to do with the growing. ive heard of the abs muscles separating, and i wonder if thats it. its almost like my ribs and muscles are bruised or something. it hurts pretty bad and is making sleeping difficult. im hoping it gets better, but if not ill be getting it checked out i think.


----------



## dizzy65

I think its a pregnant lady thing that if we dont eat enough we get really mean hehe.. Thats why OH is insiting apon me eating a lot more so i cause a lot less fights lol.. I think She had it coming to her too.. I was talking to OH's brother and apparently after i went to sleep FIL's girlfriend was trying to boss around OH's sister and than OH's sister yelled at her "Shut up you arent my mother" and than she continued to go on and she was like "shut up your not my mother" and than left haha.. i thought that was pretty awesome i wish i would of been up to see that.. She defantly had that one coming ah i wish i could of done that too, but she would of got mad at me because im older and i should know better bla bla bla ;)

Oh yeah i herd about that i was going to watch some of those shows too it always makes me so nervous watching those shows but like the labour and delivery part im always so nervous than when the baby comes out of the women and she stops screaming i usually cry because it is just so beautiful, and thats what i want for all the pain i have to go threw to be totally worth it in the end to look into my babies beautiful eyes and know that im a mother. I think the scariest shows of all of them thou is I didnt know i was pregnant, that was really freaks me out haha but of course I do know im pregnant hehe. It sounds like your DH is really excited about the baby and stuff too thats really great :)

Haha yeah that is so true.. A few months ago when i was in the hospital i walked passed some one who was in labour she wasnt screaming or anything but she was crying and her face was all red and sweaty allready i just looked at her like "oh my god what have i gotten my self into" lol i think it is really scarey to acatually see it in real life apose to the TV.. I think once we are there thou that it will be way differant than even seeing some one in active labour or anything.. 

I know what you mean.. i was thinking that like "woa these past 34 weeks have gone by so fast i cant believe it" and i really cant.. I look back at all the pictures of how small i used to be and now i just keep thinking that it seems only yesterday I just found out and now im heading towards the end.. And the worries at the begining seem kind of funny now.. I cant wait tell the LO is finally here :) So amazing hehe and after i got past 30 weeks too everything seems to be going way faster.

Im like you too i want everything to be packed in ready because i think that in the moment you are going to forget a lot of stuff i know i will too and since its OH's first he might forget sum stuff too id just feel much more secure knowing that we have our stuff packed and ready to go.. I already have babies stuff ready to go when i was packing that i felt really nervous lol.

I know im so excited hopefully there is only 4 weeks left that would be great hehe i dont want to go late.. I remember us talking about what it would be like when our baby reached the size of a melon and now thats how big my baby is hehe crazy.. Im getting really uncomfortable at this point and really wish i could see my feet again ah how i miss being able to see them and to see my area haha.. My braxton hicks are pretty bad on some times they get pretty strong but i havent been getting them that much.. so thats good.

Ah hopefully the pain doesnt get any worse ive herd of stuff like this happening lots of aches and pains and what not.. Hopefully you feel better and everything.. I get bad pains in my ribs and stuff like that and my doctor said that as the baby gets all settled in up there and stuff there will be lots of uncomfy feelings until baby drops.. how annoying


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know! it seems like im never full enough lately. though theres less romm in my tummy now, so i get full a lot faster with less food, but then im hungry again like 30 minutes to an hour later. i feel like im constantly eating lately! lol. thats too funny that everyone seems to be annoyed by your FILs gf...you would think that it would make her learn to stop bossing people around and acting like a mother to everyone. doesnt it suck though that only the younger ones get away with being defiant like your SIL, for us we are scolded if we act like that because were older and "should know better." whenever DH says that about something i say or do, i always think "yes, i do know better. but it doesnt make me want to say or do these things any less!" hehe

the show "i didnt know i was pregnant" is crazy! i really cant understand how people could truly not know they were pregnant, but i guess it happens. for me i think about how much audrey moves and kicks and everything, and i think that these women must have felt things like that. but i guess there really are pregnancies without any symptoms. i think its scary though because they arent getting care or taking vitamins and a couple of them i watched the women were drinking because they didnt know they were pregnant. it seems like most of the babies come out early and small though, probably a result of them getting all the nutrients and vitamins and things that they need. i much prefer knowing that im pregnant though! ;)

DH and i were talking about labour this morning because he drove me to work and i was saying its kind of scary to think about. he was saying though that all the pain automatically goes away when the baby comes out. he said his ex was in tons of pain and there were complications and everything, but as soon as my stepson came out she was just fine. i hear people say that and that you forget about the pain really fast, im hoping its true! when my brothers ex-wife had my nephew she didnt scream once...barely made a sound. she just closed her eyes really tight with every contraction and that was all...i hope that i can make it through labour like that! lol

it really does seem like the weeks have flown by. its all just going by so quick. it was a month ago that i left for vacation to visit my parents, and it literally seems like that was last week. and now im 32 weeks and theres only 8 more to go! i cant believe it. and im getting more BH contractions, but they arent painful. but the more often i feel them, the more it seems like it really is getting to the time where miss audrey is going to make her appearance! :D

i told DH that tonight i am packing the baby's bag and this weekend im packing ours. that way everything is just ready to go. he finally relented and said it was okay to buy travel sized stuff so that ill feel more comfortable. it will be a relief to have that all done. and last night i put together the swing, bouncer, and the baby bath spa thing. so its all coming together...now all we need is the baby to be here! lol

hopefully neither of us goes late! i really want to be either on time or a little early would be nice. my feet are pretty swollen since i started taking the iron pills and no amount of elevating them seems to work. it really sucks, but when i stand i cant see them anyway! and oh my gosh dont even talk about shaving...i havent been able to shave for a couple weeks now! its been forever since i let it go that long and its bothering me. oh man i cant wait until she is here! 

my ribs still hurt pretty bad, but ill live. its jsut weird getting these random aches and pains. im glad your BH contractions have settled down a bit, but i agree with you...i think we should just go ahead and have these babies soon so that our bodies can start getting back to normal! :)


----------



## dizzy65

Im like that too i try to control my self with the eating but it just doesnt work out that well how annoying.. Well i wont have to deal with FIL's gf any more he broke it off with her although they are still friends and still talk and stuff like this but i just hope she dont come over any more hehe.. Oh im exactly like you when people tell me i should act my age and be nice and all that im like "well just cause im 20 doesnt mean that i dont want to act out just a little" lol.

I really much perfer knowing im pregnant too id hate going into the doctor thinking i have a tummy ache next thing you know im squeezing out a baby no pain meds or anything bleh that would be so hard lol. Ive seen some of the stories and the women are just like they thought there were dieing and stuff. I mean its hard enough to deal with when you know about the pain but to go threw it and not actaully know your in labour wow that would be so scarey.. 

I wish that it will be like that as soon as the baby is out all the pain goes away that would be a good thing.. ive herd that too.. and than when your holding your new born all the pain and stuff kinda is like a backround thing all you care about is that you just brought your baby into the world and its there with you.. I think seening the baby all in itself will be the greatest reward of all.. I hope im like that too with the no screaming and stuff i dont want to make a sceen or anything lol. Im sure thou that they have herd it all before.. im afraid thou im going to be swearing lol thats not what i want my baby to come into the world listening too, the first word it hears is the "f" word ah that would be no good.

I know it is totally crazy the summer months seem to go so fast, like really its already half way threw july, and next month is the month i am having my baby, i really cant believe it.. Ooh congrats on hitting 32 weeks, it is so exciting to be this far over the 30 week mark and all of that.. the baby must be what about 3lbs now :) that is so great. only 8 more weeks for you unless you go in early hehe.. BH contractions can be so annoying especially when im in the middle of public and i have one because i look like im really in labour and people stair lol.

Thats good hopefully you will get it all packed and stuff this weekend :) OH and i went shopping today and i got to buy everything i was missing for my hospital bag like nursing pads and nursing bras and the toilitries and all of that stuff so now im like so happy that im going to have my hopsital bag all packed by the end of the night.. It is such a relief to know everything is just about to the end and soon we will be going to the hospital yay :)

Ah dont even get me started on swollen feet haha.. I was walking with OH all day in town today and my feet are so huge ugh so annoying.. haha with the shaving i havent even seen my area for a good 3 months.. how annoying ugh..

i hope your ribs are feeling better soon


----------



## QueSeraSera

wow! thats good news for you then that FIL broke it off with the gf. hopefully now you wont have to deal with her at all. he must have started feeling the same about her as all the rest of you guys! :) i wouldnt think she would be over at the house anymore, now that shes not seeing your FIL she wouldnt have any reason to show up. talk about completely annoying if she kept coming around!

oh yea i watched this one episode where the woman thought she had a tumor in her stomach and was dying. and she was too scared to tell her husband or go to teh doctor, so she just went months thinking she was really sick. then when she went into labour she thought she was dying. i cant even imagine how scary that would be. i mean, im pretty sure labour is going to be scary for us even knowing what is happening to our bodies! i also watched an episode of NICU and it was so sad. it was about these babies that came to early and were having trouble breathing and such, and they had to be in the NICU for a few weeks. i was about to cry! lol. i cant imagine what it would be like to have to go home and not be able to take your baby. fingers crossed that neither of us every have to experience that!

hehe. im a little nervous about the swearing thing too. im pretty bad about that. i think (i hope) when it comes to it i will be able to control most of my screaming, but i bet ill be cussing like a sailor. my mom already told me that i need to try to keep it under control so thats not the first things the baby hears. plus, if my stepson is there at all we wouldnt want him to hear those things either! lol. but were not sure if well have him there for the labour...we might just have his mom bring him up after she is born. 

oh yay! you got your hospital bag all ready! i still didnt do it this weekend. we ended up getting a rocking chair given to us by one of my coworkers. its this really cool old wooden rocker that she had for about 50 years and it belonged to her friend before that, so its pretty old but still realy sturdy. it was chipped and in need of some new stain so we stripped it, sanded it. and refinished it. well, i helped about half the time and DH did the rest :) it looks so great in the nursery and is just missing the final top coat of finish. i cant wait for audrey to be here so that we can rock and hang out in it :) so that took most of the weekend and the hospital bag has been pushed back to next weekend. lol. :-/

oh my ribs are so freaking sore still! it seriously feels like theve been broken, but i think its just stretching. i cant lay on my right side anymore or it really hurts. guess thats good incentive to lay on my left side like they say to! lol. i also got so swollen on saturday being outside in the heat helping with the chair...i think it was a combo of standing too much and not drinking enough water. i think all this swelling is a sign that we both need to rest more! ;)

i hope youre having a great time at your photo shoot today! i cant wait to see the pictures when you get them back! i bet they will be absolutely beautiful and great keepsakes :)


----------



## dizzy65

Oh yeah i think i seen that episode too! Ive seen lots of them.. at first i thought it was just rare when these types of things happen but i guess it happens more than we think it does.. i couldnt even imagin going threw my whole pregnancy not feeling the way i do right now i guess some people are just differant that way.. that is totally scarey to think about thou ugh.. awe that is so sad i dont think i could ever watch a show with babies in the NICU, that is so heart breaking and i dont want to think about anything being wrong with my baby either that it would have to be held in the NICU.. Yes i really hope neither of us have to experiance that.. Its really common for Premies to be rushed into the NICU and stuff.

In the labour and delivery room at the hospital here we arent aloud to have any one other than the father in the room, so no one but OH will be able to here me cussing.. I think ive decided thou that im going to be using gas and air instead of getting an epidural i herd about like what some of the side effects can be of getting and epidural and the gas and air seems more natural and stuff for me.. SO hopefully i will be able to handle it and i wont be swearing out OH to bad.. haha the poor nurses that have to listen to me i feel bad for them ;)

Awe that is so cool about the rocking chair it seems awesome.. Its great that sum one could just give you that, it must be really special :) ... Hopefully you can get your hopsital bag packed on the weekend everyone has been telling me since i was 30 weeks that its best to have it all packed and ready early because for there on its really common to go into labour and stuff early.. But thankfully i haventgone into labour yet.. in 3 weeks time it will be okay to go in ;)

Ah how annoying.. The baby must be really pushing on your ribs or something.. i know how bad that pain could be. hopefully she moves soon so that you can at least enjoy the rest of your pregnancy and stuff.. I think you are right that the swelling is a sign that we both just need to take it easy and rest a bit more.. OH just bought me some more sandals because my feet are so swollen that they wont even fit into any of my other sandals so i literaly had like no shoes to where lol.

On saturday I had my prenatial class and oh my god it was so amazing like we got a tour of the labour and delievery room and that was so amazing everything was so nice and when we get moved into recovery and stuff like that there is a bed for the daddies to sleep so OH doesnt have to leave me and they have a place for the babies to sleep and stuff they dont take the babies away from us any more and they have nice showers and TVS in the room it is all so amazing.. They said that it is more than likely that we will be getting a private room because they arent very busy and there is lots of private rooms available so yay. In the prenatial class we got to watch videos on a c-section and on a natural birth it was kind of really grose lol.. i had lots of fun thou in the class.

Yesterday i got to do my maternity photos i so cant wait tell they are here im so excited to see what they look like.. They are done by the beach so hopefully they will turn out really good :) ... Also yesterday i had a prenatial visit and i got an ultra-sound to make sure baby was facing the right way, and yay baby is head down and ready to go lol. When we looked at the baby the baby waved i almost cried when i seen it i was like "awe my baby is waving at me" it was so amazing.


----------



## QueSeraSera

ahh...finally i can write back! ive started to write you back like 5 times and each time something comes up or i get distracted. lol. 

oh the NICU show was heartbreaking. i dont think ill watch it again. it made me needlessly start worrying about things going wrong and such...and thats the last thing i want to be thinking about! i was at the breastfeeding class on monday offered by my hospital and she was talking about NICU babies and breastfeeding. but she basically said that there has to be something wrong for the baby to go to the NICU. a lot of hospitals rush premature babies away just in case and just because theyre premature, but apparently not at this hospital. they think that the contact with the mother is really important, and so babies are only taken to the NICU if they are having some kind of troubles. so that is a relief that they wont try to take the baby there based only on the fact that she comes early or something like that.

they dont offer the gas and air option here. i wish they did. basically its an epidural or nothing. i am going to try to do nothing. i really dont want an epidural. i watched a special and it observed babies after birth, and almost all of the babies who were born to a mom who had an epidural had troubles breastfeeding and weren't as alert after birth. thats cool that you have the other option! i have heard some funny stories of women using gas and air and the things they said. i heard its a little like being stoned. youll have to have your OH write down all the funny things you say!! :)

yea the rocking chair is so cool. and it was so nice of her to just give it to us like that. it took some work on our part to get it back into good shape, but it turned out great and looks so good in the nursery. it will be a nice thing to tell audrey that her daddy did for her too. so basically we have pretty much everything setup in there, and its all down to the hospital bag. DH has a lot of homework this weekend and so Sunday while he works I am vowing to get that done! now that im almost 33 weeks, i really just want to have it done. i hope that i dont go into labour until at least 37 weeks, but i also want to have it ready in case. i have read on here some women who have packed it at like 24 weeks! lol. i feel so behind... 

ahh the joys of pregnancy, huh? the rib pain hasnt gone away, but the swelling seems to be pretty much under control. my feet are swollen, but they arent tooooo bad. thats so nice of your OH to buy you new sandals...im thinking that im going to have to buy new shoes for work. the ones i have are pretty narrow and i have to take them off under my desk during the day because theyre getting uncomfortable. i dont know about you, but ill be so happy after the baby comes and my body can start getting back to normal! lol

youre class sounds like it was really informative! and the setup of your hospital seems a lot like ours. i really like the private room thing and having the baby in the room instead of a nursery. i bet seeing the videos were kinda ick...but i guess we need to see those things because soon theyll be actually happening to us. well, hopefully not the c-section...fingers crossed that neither of us have to have one of those! i read on your facebook that the baby has turned...thats exciting to know that your LO is in the proper position now :)

your ultrasound sounds so awesome! i bet that was really cool to see the LO waving at you! awww...too cute. were they able to guess the size of your baby and how big of baby you might be expecting? ive heard they can do that. i totally wish i could have another scan to find out info like that, and of course just to see little miss audrey again. youve had an exciting few days, getting the pictures done and getting your ultrasound! i saw the pictures on the other thread you posted and they turned out great! you must be so happy with them! :) oooh...and congrats on 35 weeks! only 5 more weeks now...and maybe as little as 2 or 3! i mean, after 2 more weeks you will be full term and it will be safe for your LO to start heading out! :)


----------



## dizzy65

I know what you mean after watching shows like that i tend to worry about stuff being wrong with the baby and i really dont need that stress right now thats for sure.. i really hope the baby isnt a premie because that would be so sad i wouldnt want to be seperated from the baby.. I think at this hopsital they only get rushed to the NICU if they cant breathe or are having some other serious problems and need imidiate attention.. other than that the baby basically stays with the mum for the whole time, unless done by c-section than they are put in the nursary tell the mum is feeling better, i mean like not all drugged up.

That really does suck, i didnt like the idea of the epidural when she showed us at the class what it looked like and what it did and stuff.. and i herd that it takes longer for the baby to latch on and stuff if you do the epidural so thats not good at all iwant to be able to breast feed right away.. I've herd also that being on the gas and air is like being stoned im kinda looking forward to it exsept OH is probably going to be making fun of me the whole time if i say anything stupid.. they have it here so that the mum holds the mask on her own face so if she starts feeling dizzy and sick her hand slipps away and so does the mask so all the effects gett taken away after the first few breaths.

It will defantly be a good story to tell little audry about what her daddy did for her and stuff, and she will know she was defantly loved :) that is such a neat idea that you guys had to fix it up and stuff in a way its like making it yours, you know what i mean.. putting something thats you into that chair.. I couldnt imagin packing my hopsital bag at 24 weeks lol that is way to early i wasnt even thinking about hopsital stuff when i was 24 weeks, i just packed mine the other day so now im all prepaired but even still i was 34 weeks when i did it.. 

I am so the same all i keep saying to OH is that i cant wait to the baby is here so i dont have giant clown feet any more and so that i can slleep on my tummy and back again this is getting so uncomy..i really cant wait to have my body back and to be able to walk for more than 5 mins with out getting instantly tired and have a really bad back ache.. also now i waddle when i walk so i look really ridiculous lol.. Im getting so sick and tired of people looking at me like they think im going to explode and have this baby like right infront of them or something.. so annoying lol.

it was really informative and i really enjoyed it im very glad we went it was nice being around other pregnant people for once.. There was a lady in our class that actaully went into labour there, hehe it was to funny. i am so happy my LO is in the proper position now, i was getting scared there for a bit, but yay that means i shouldnt have to have a c-section now unless there is other complications i dont no about yet but tehre shouldnt be :) ugh the videos were really grose, i hated watching that.. During the tour of the hopsital the teacher said that they have the option of puttin a mirror there so i can watch the baby coming out im just like "UGH no thanks!!" haha 

We didnt have a profecially ultra-sound person there with us we just had one that could tell which way the baby was facing so we didnt get to know any of that cool stuff which is okay any way i would rather not no just incase the baby is really big that would scare me haha. I am very pleased with the pictures they turned out great, there is still more to come she is just in editing right now so hopefully in the next couple of days i will be able to see the rest :) Hehe thanks im so happy the baby could be here in as little as 2 weeks eek im so nervous but so excited i just hope the baby doesnt keep us waiting so long.. The baby now is the size of a honeydue melon.. thats some serious size haha..

Also congrats on hitting 33 weeks just about there only 7 weeks left or 4 weeks left tell your LO will be here how exciting ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea those shows are really pretty upsetting. i made myself stop watching them, because like you said...the stress of worrying over something like that is the last thing we need right now! our hopital is pretty much the same...i think they want to do everything they can to keep the mom and baby together unless something is really wrong and the baby needs immediate attention in the NICU. i guess that even with a c-section they will give the baby to the daddy for skin to skin contact. they really believe that having the baby with mommy or daddy right after the birth is best. i like that about them, cause it would be so sad to be separated from the baby right away.

thats cool about the gas and air thing, that you have to hold it up to your face yourself. that makes sense and then theres really no way for you to get too much or anything, because your hand will fall away. i bet your OH will be getting a decent laugh at all the funny things you end up saying though! :) i agree that the epidural seems like it has bad effects on the baby as far as feeding and such, and i really want to be able to establish that as soon as possible. i have an appointment on monday and im going to ask the doctor about alternative pain relief. they must have something besides the epidural...maybe a morphine drip or something to take the edge off. well see

yea i think it will be really cool to tell the kids later on that daddy fixed the chair and that it was the place where we raised them all and took them all for night feedings and such. its a really sturdy chair and so im hoping it will last through all the kids and then it can be handed down when theyre older too. itll make a cool heirloom like that :) yea i think packing the bag so early is kind of silly, but now im starting to feel like im a little late myself. ill have it done this weekend though for sure! so ill be getting it done about the same time as you did...between 33 and 34 weeks. i dont think thats too bad at all :)

i agree! yesterday i was in the breakroom at work and a guy walked in and was like "you look like youre about ready to pop!" and i was thinking "umm...i still have 7 weeks to go, and even if i do look like that...you probably shoulndt tell a pregnant woman that" lol. ooohh...the dreaded waddle! ive started doing that too! and i seriously get pretty tired after walking down the hall, and thats at a slow walk! its just hard to get around lately as i get bigger. even worse is trying to get out of a chair...i look absolutely ridiculous cause i kinda have to puch myself up with my arms. and today DH dropped me off at work and i was getting out of the car, but it was parked on kind of a slope so it was hard to keep the door open and get out...DH kinda pushed my butt as i was trying to lift out of the car. i felt like an old woman :-/ oh the joys of pregnancy, lol

wow...i cant believe some people would want mirrors in the room so they can see the birth. that is jsut about the last thing in the world i would want. i dont even want DH looking down there either! it sounds like your class was great though. we have ours next week on tuesday and thursday nights. i hope ours is as informative and everything as yours was. its like 3.5 hours each night...so there must be a lot of information to cover...

oh i see. well at least you got to see your baby a little bit and see that s/he was in the proper position. :) thats reassuring im sure, knowing that you probably wont need a c-section. oh the pictures are awesome and im sure the rest will come out just as great :) they will be great keepsakes to show the baby and for you to remember when you were carrying him/her :) 

a honeydue melon!? wow...that is seriously big! yea...ive tried to stop seeing what baby is the size of lately...kinda scary to think about now. lol. i look at the length and weight and thats enough to get me scared. hehe. thanks...im pretty excited that its getting closer. i really am ready for her to get here already :)


----------



## dizzy65

Im glad the hospitals do it that way so they have the babies in there it is a much better idea then putting them in the nurseries.. and im really glad that OH can stay in the room with us too that makes it so much easier and better than he doesnt have to find aroom for the night ! It is great the baby will stay in the room so that way you can see what its going to be like once you get home and have to wake up with the baby and stuff.. andthey have nurses that help you and baby with breast feeding too, helps us like show the baby how to latch on.. i really cant wait to do the breast feeding thing it seems so cool to me :)

They must have other options besides the epidural because a lot of people dont want to have to use the epidural it does have a lot of bad side effects to it and such.. They actaully make u sign papers and stuff stating u wanted this and they have to go over everything that is a potentional hazord and stuff like they really dont want people using it and stuff. but i guess if worse comes to worse than you will defantly take it, i dont think ill be able to go threw the whole labour with out sum kind of pain relief.. So its a good thing they have the gas and air option for sure..

It will be such a great story to tell the kids that there daddy spent all that time fixin up that rocking chair just for them and stuff.. maybe make it so they want to keep it in the family it will defantly be a great heirloom.. I dont think i could of packed to early like right when you hit viability or what ever just because to me its kind of like a jinx like you pack early so you go into labour and have a preemie and stuff.. That wouldnt be good at all.. im so glad ive made it this far with out going into labour and stuff it seems like a huge accomplishment too me..

Ah the other day i went to the 7'11 gas station and walked in and asked for the key for the bathroom and after i left with the Key OH went up to the counter and the cashier was talking to the other cashier and was like "i hope she doesnt give birth in the bathroom" and then OH was like "you really shouldnt say that" and they all just laughed.. OH waited tell we left the gas station to tell me this, think he was afraid i would of made a seen lol ive been waiting for a good reason to knock sum body out and i think that would be reason enough for me lol.. i look friken ridiculous when im laying down and try to get up i kinda have to take like 3 attempts it looks so funny i feel like litterally a beached wale!! haha

It is defantly not my cup of tea being able to see that.. i dont really want to have to think about what im doing i think that that will make it so it will hurt worse if i know that there is a giant baby coming out of my area haha. I hope you have fun at your classes im really glad i got to do mine.. now im all done with my classes im kind of sad that its all over with but glad I got the experiance of doing them for sure :) 

It is such a good relief to know the LO is in the right direction and everything :) i hope the baby when its older enjoys seeing all the pregnancy pics i did for it and stuff and see the ultra-sound pics to see what it looked like before it was a real person hehe 

i know what you mean hearing how big it is now makes me so nervous and stuff its liek "ah i really didnt need to know that" lol ... Im on the last box of my ticker now :D yay


----------



## QueSeraSera

i am really excited about the way the rooms are setup these days too. it just seems so much more logical to keep the baby with the parents and let them get used to caring for a newborn. i think the old way, with the separate nuseries, was meant to give moms a bit of time to rest and recover, but it also didnt prepare them for taking the baby home at all. i love that DH can stay over too. im a little nervous though because we have two dogs and so i need to find someone to come over and take care of them while were in the hospital during the labour and the 2 days after that we stay. i hope i can find someone otherwise we will have to pay to board them for a few days...

we went to the first session of the childbirth class last night. they didnt get to the part about the pain relief yet, but i was looking at the packet and it doesnt seem like they offer a gas & air option here. they have either epidural or morphine drip. i guess the morphine isnt as strong and doesnt last as long, but takes the edge off. on thursday, at the second portion of the class, im going to ask her more about it. i still want to try to do the labour without pain medication, but if its too bad ill probably take the morphine.

dh finished the chair and its gorgeous in the nursery. he got all into woodworking doing it so he also ended up making a little table for the room and ive been painting wood to make shelves for in there and my stepson's room as well. weve just been going crazy making stuff the past week! lol. i think it gives the rooms a nice, handmade feeling. though i STILL didnt get the bag fully packed this weekend. i never got up to the store to buy nursing bras and calling cards. they dont allow cell phone use in the OB ward and so we have to use calling cards to call everyone. but i those are the last things that im missing to make it complete. :)

aww what a mean thing to say, even if the people at the 711 were just kidding! people really should keep their mouths shut around pregnant women...even if they think its funny theres a good chance that because were big and uncomfortable and hot that we wont think its funny at all! everyone seems to think i am like 40 weeks along already and when i tell them im only 33 weeks along they just cant believe it and they go on and on about how much bigger than that i look. it is not amusing. lol :-/

at the class they were saying how we could request a mirror too! i was just like "no thnaks" and the ladt beside me was saying she didnt want to think about what was going to happen down there, much less see it! i couldnt agree more. DH said he thought that seemed really weird too. i didnt even want to watch the video of a baby coming out of someone else, much less see it happening to me! im much more excited about the part AFTER the baby has come out :)

aww youre on the last box of youre ticker! youre so close now! congratulations and hooray for making it to 36 weeks. only one more week to go and then you LO can come whenever s/he likes! :) oooh...random note. dh agreed to let me get this stroller that i have been wanting forever! we didnt really have a stroller yet, just a frame to snap the car carrier into, and so we wanted something that would last her a little bit longer after she outgrows the car carrier. so we went down and got a bugaboo chameleon. its awesome and it has a bassinet option and a normal seat. it was expensive, but it should last her until she doesnt need a stroller anymore. it was my excitement for the week :)


----------



## dizzy65

Yeah i think you are right they were just set up that way so the mothers can relax and all that before they go home.. But i think i would be much more realxed with baby in the room with me any way.. And OH too that way we both can see what it will be like with the baby im really excited, and they have like nurses that help and stuff when ever we need them so its not like we are totally completly alone thats for sure.. I am having the same dilema with my cat.. I mean there will be people here and stuff but im not sure they will remember to feed him and let him in at night and all of that stuff.. ive never been apart from him for more than 24 hours so it makes me really anxious to think im going to be spending 3 days away from him with sum one that i dont no will take good care of him or not.

Hopefully they will get to talking about that pain relief at your next session and stuff.. At least there is another option besides having the epidural.. thats always good to know.. I think they offer that at our hospital too im sure the nurse mentioned something about that, but i really want to do the gas and air thing if it gets to that point of course they also dont give that tell around 8 cm or so, so its a long time in labour to go before i can get the relief i want.. The lady said with the epidural you dont no when to push and stuff because you cant feel the area so you have to have some one constantly checking to see if baby is ready or not.. that kinda scares me.

Thats good it seems like you guys are doing pretty good at getting your nursary together now.. i go into the nursary every day and look at all the stuff and get excited that the baby will be here soon it is so exciting :) Hopefully you can get all of the stuff for your hospital bag soon, that kind of sucks they dont alow cell phones.. they alow us to have cell phones we are just not aloud to use them in our rooms because it might be disruptive to other people around us so we have to walk down to where the pay phones are and use are cell phones there lol kinda stupid but oh well.

I know if she would of said something like that to my face id probably of smacked her for sure lol im just in a right bitchy state right now that im looking for any excuse just to wail on some body.. OH told me everything after the fact because he didnt want a scene i think he knows how i am right now lol.. People right now just are so rude to pregnant people seriously.. I get so fed up with people telling me i look like im about ready to pop when i have 4 weeks left haha.

Im like you im excited to be holding the baby not to actaully see the baby coming out of such areas lol i dont think id ever be able to look at my self the same again after seeing that.. id really rather not no what im about to do than see it and i think it would be more painfull if i seen it too just because i have that image in my head of a giant baby coming out, ugh lol.. I guess some people want that.. i dont even want OH watching that, but oh well.

I know im so excited to just about be full term and i really hope the baby doesnt keep me waiting to much longer i cant take it hehe. Thats great that you get that stroller thing you must be so happy :) the stroller we have is for running with and stuff im happy and i like it too :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i think it will be great to be with baby, but at the same time have nurses and everything to help with any questions or issues we might end up having. plus the visiting hours for people other than DH are from 8am-8pm. so thats quite a big time for my mom to be up there with us helping out and spending time with the baby. im really excited about the whole thing, except the pain that is. i know what you mean about the pet thing though. i do have a lady that has kept our dogs before and shes really great, but its kind of expensive. so i would rather try and ask a neighbor or something, but then it becomes an issue of being nervous if theyll take care of them well. argh! lol. so i need to get that figured out soon so i can stop worrying about it! it is nice that we only live about 15 min away from the hospital so DH can go home if he needs to, but id rather him not im sure. you guys are far from the hospital thought right?

the lady said they would talk about the pain relief next class. she did mention though that with an epidural you are numb from the middle of your chest down! i think that is crazy. and they have to tell you when to push and everything, and you cant really feel if youre pushing right. id rather just be in pain and know when to do all those things, i think. so ill probably go with the morphine drip. thats crazy that you cant get gas and air until 8 centimeters! by then youre pretty much done already! lol. 

i think the nursery is done except for the shelves. i havent finished painting them yet, but i plan to this weekend. and then i think were done except for the nursing bras lol. we had a carseat scare on monday and we couldnt fit the seat in the back because we cant use the middle, because my stepsons seat is in there too. so we had to go back last night and try out all the seats in the store, finally one fit so we got it. but we were getting pretty scared that we were going to have to trade in our car and get a bigger one...and we werent sure how we were going to manage that financially! but luckily it all worked out. 

i think the cell phone thing in our hospital is that the transmissions can mess with the machines. so you have to use a landline. but everyone i know is out of state, so we need calling cards to call everyone. DH and my mom can go down to the lobby of the hospital to call out, but im not allowed off the ward. i can see where they wouldnt want you using them in shared rooms though too, in case the other people are trying to sleep or something. all the rooms at our hospital are private though, so thats nice. 

i totally agree! im tired of everyone saying how i look like im about to burst! its like, i still have 6 weeks! argh. but i can tell my tummy is growing, so i guess they have a right to think that. i just dont want to hear it! lol. and i definitely dont want to see the baby coming out. i think it will just be gross and an image i wont be able to erase from my mind...like ever. lol. i told DH hes not allowed to look either, but he didnt really want to anyway. he said he doesnt want that image burned into his mind either! lol


----------



## dizzy65

It is good that the nurses will be around as i will probably have about a zillion questions for them and ask them stuff like am i doing this right.. They said also the nurses help bath the babies the first time so you dont like end up drownding the kid and stuff like that.. i was thinking "wow you people are really reasuring" haha.. Your lucky you have 12 hours of visiting time the visiting time in the recovery ward is 3pm to 8 pm so there is only like 5 hours to have other people there.. i think its ok thou cause i really dont want to be around people all the time i just want to spend lots of alone time with OH and baby and my self i know we will have hords of visiters when we get home thou ;) ... Thats always the thing with pets, i would never forgive my self if i left my cat to some one i thought i could trust and he ended up getting hurt or what ever because he wasnt being properly cared for! we live about 45 min away from the hospital

That is totally crazy with the epidural i would be so scared of them having to tell me to push and stuff i kind of want that sensation to push instead of some one being like "oh yeah your ready" haha.. They also said that some times it doesnt work as it should like it only numbs parts of your body some times it could only numb like the left side or what ever and you still feel everything on the right side, that would be pretty uncomfy if you ask me ha ha.. I know it is crazy that they wait tell 8cm to give the gas and air, but at least its there if i need it ;)

wow that sounds like a really big scare, we havent even tried putting our car seat into the jeep i think we probably should, we dont have a middle belt either so it might be a bit challanging there is only 2 seats back there ireally hope it fits we have had our car seat since i was about 16 weeks pregnant so crossing fingers it fits ;) It is really good you didnt have to go out and by a whole new car that would of really sucked especially if you cant afford it . Ive already got sum nursing bras they are so comfy to wear!

They said at our hospital that its likely we are going to be put into private rooms and stuff like that because they have more private rooms that shared ones, they have quad rooms i dont think i would like being stuck in a room with 3 other people, no thank you that would be so uncomfy lol. That makes sence about it messing with the stuff and all of that it kind of sucks they have to go all the way out of there thou so they can make calls they should have a special room for making phone calls and what ever!

I am at a point where its like "if one more person says i look like im going to pop ill pop there heads" haha.. its getting frusterating and then there are those people that keep asking if i can see my feet, its like "omg shut up i dont need this!" lol i guess people dont relise how hot and miserable a pregnant person can really be in the summer time thats for sure lol.. OH wants to look when the baby is coming out, maybe because its his first he doesnt no what to expect, lol i think he will be grosed out thou hehe


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea thats kind of how its set up here too...the nurses are available to help, but for the most part they want the parents to take care of the baby and get used to everything before going home. im sure theyll be so tired of all my questions by the end, but thats their job! lol. DH is already so tired of my questions too because i ask him EVERYTHING since hes already gone through this before. yea i like having the ability to have people there for most of the day, but we will probably only have visitors if my mom is here. shes buying her tickets for about a week after the due date because she doesnt want to come and then have me go late and then have to leave right after the baby is born. but if i go into labour early or on-time, she will try to change her tickets to come right then. but were not sure if she will be here when were in the hospital anyway, so visiting hours might not matter at all. lol. the pet thing is kind of worrying..i really want to get it all figured out soon so i can story stressing about it. i emailed some pet sitters in the area today and am hoping someone will have availability. 

i heard the thing about an epidural sometimes only working on half of your body! i think that would be the worst, probably worse than just not having one at all. because that way you have to feel everything on one side, knowing that if it had worked right you wouldnt feel anything. lol. but im like you...i dont want to need someone to tell me when to push...i want to be able to feel what needs to be done. somehow it just seems more natural that way...the way our bodies are supposed to do it. 

we got our bucket style carrier really early too and never really though about trying it out. but when we got the stroller i wanted to see how the carseat worked with it, and then decided to try it in the car. good thing we did too, otherwise it would have been pretty late to find out the seat didnt work...i could have seen us going trying to leave the hospital with the baby and finding out then that it didnt fit... :-/ were lucky we found one that will work, because buying a new car would have been...bleh. we could have afforded it, but it would have been a huge expense we just werent counting on...so it would have made finances a lot tighter. lol. i got some nursing bras this weekend and i love them! i think theyll be so much better to wear than my old ones once the baby comes. 

oooh i dont blame you for not wanting a shared room. with 3 other women and babies in there, it seems like it would be pretty hard to get rest. one baby wakes up and cries and all the others are gonna wake up right along with it! eeek! so i can also see why they wouldnt want cell phones in there. our hospital is crap about the cell phones...i cant use one at all because i cant leave the ward. i did find out that there is internet access though, you just have to take your computer in before to the IT guys there and get it setup for their system. so at least we will have access to email and such. we are just going to take our iPad though, instead of the laptop, so things will be a bit limited. but better than nothing! :) 

so....YOURE FULL TERM TODAY! woohoo! you must be so completely excited. now i bet youre hoping that the baby just comes now eh? it must be such a relief to know that whenever the LO decides to come now youre at a safe point and s/he wont be considered preterm anymore. when does your OH get off of work? i guess youre probably wanting the LO to hold out and not come until he is off work though.. ;) congrats again! :D


----------



## dizzy65

I think the nurses are going to get really annoyed with me too lol well they are probably used to all the questions and stuff im sure, but i will probably have lots of questions as this is my first.. OH too.. Im really excited to get to share a room with OH and the baby but it kind of sucks too because theres no real rest before you have to deal with baby all night, so we will be basically going home from the hospital all tired lol.. Im really glad that they have showers and all that in the recovery rooms thou thats pretty great so i can just get up and have a shower when ever im feeling disqusting.. like i really want to have a shower right after i get moved to recovery before i have any visitors i dont want them to see me all yucky lol.. Hopefully you can get a pet sitter for your doggies, that will be good.. Ive made arrangements for my cat already so hopefully it will all be good :) 

I think you are right, knowing if it had worked right you would have no pain at all would some how be worse than not having one at all.. i think it would get really annoying feeling all the pain in the one side.. Plus there is all the side effects after it and if you didnt even get the relief then there is like really no point in having it.. i dont want to take that chance.. I think it is more nateral too have to know when to push your self i think it would be totally scarey to rely on some one else to know when is the right time to get that baby out, id rather rely on my own actions!

That is so lucky you guys found one that works for your vehical , and its a good thing you found out about the car seat before it was too late or you would of been stuck at the hospital as the car seat wouldnt of fit in the seat. When OH gets home we are putting the car seat in, so hopefully it fits and everything im sure it will theres no reason for it too not.. I love my nursing bras too they are so comfortable way more comfy then the wired bras.. but im scared because they were expensive and now the lady at my prenatial class said not to buy them tell after baby is here because of how swollen the breasts get and such after when the milk starts coming in, so i hope my boobs dont get to much bigger and ill still be able to wear them!

Im sure at the hospital here to we have our lap tops and such OH said he will bring it just so that he has an easier way of talking to everyone but his exact words are "im bringing the lap top and you are not aloud to use it" haha so i guess for me its all baby time there will be no time to talk to any one.. even with phone calls OH wants me to relax so he canmake all the phone calls and stuff.. We have so many people to call thou i think we are going to need both of us making phone calls or he will be making calls for a couple hours hehe,,

Thanks im soo happy to finally be full term it is so amazing and scarey at the same time to know that baby can come when ever it feels like.. I had pretty steady braxton hicks all day yesterday i thought it was leading to labor but thank god they stoped as OH is not here.. this is his last week of work, so he will be home wednesday for good than the baby can come when ever it feels like, im so happy OH will be home to be with me and the baby he really doesnt want to miss the birth :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i think the whole reason that they used to take the baby to the nursery is so that the parents can get some rest and recover, but now that doesnt really happen when you have the newborn with you full time. i guess in some ways the old way was good, but i definitely prefer the idea of my baby being with me all the time, even if it means im going to be like zombie tired ;) im sure the showers will be AWESOME after we give birth. i told DH that im going to take one after we get her breastfed and all settled in in the mother-baby unit, but he thinks i wont because i wont want to leave her side. i just think i will feel so icky though and will need a shower to feel human again. lol. i got some pet sitters to respond and it looks like a few hava availability so now i just have to get everything setup. thats good that you got everything taken care of for your kitten, especially since youre so close to your due date and could litterally have the baby anytime now! :)

i think thats the problem i have with the epidural too...the fact that there are side effects. i dont want to risk side effects, especially if it doesnt even work right all the time. plus, not knowing how or when to push and not being able to feel what im doing, it just seems so unnatural. DH wants me to get the epidural, mostly because he doesnt want to have to see me in pain and everything, but im still going to try to go naturally. it could be that i change my mind when the time comes though! lol

i heard the same thing about nursing bras. so i only bought a few sleep bras and a couple of the sports bra style. i figure those will work for the first few weeks, and then after everything settles down and the milk is all in and breastfeeding is established, i will get the actual ones. i didnt want to buy a D cup and find out after the baby gets here that none of them fit anymore or something. hopefully the ones you got will be just fine after all of your milk comes in and everything...they are expensive and it would suck to have to buy more! i hope your carseat works fine. if you have a jeep i would think it would be okay...we just have a pretty small car and so we ran into the problem. 

haha. thats funny that your OH banned you from using the internet while youre at the hospital. honestly though you probably wont want to anyway..youll be so involved in taking care of your LO. :) i know what you mean about the calls though..we are going to have so many people to call after she arrives. its going to cost us a fortune in calling cards! :-/

aww you must be so excited for being full term. and in just a week your OH will be home and your LO can come anytime after that. :) thats crazy that youre having so many BH contractions...but good thing they settled down. you gotta tell the little one to calm down and hang out a little longer until his/her daddy gets home! ;)


----------



## dizzy65

No but i dont think im going to want rest and the thing about the baby being in the nursary if it was still like that is id be constantly worried about it and wanting to check on it all the time.. i also herd too that before when they had the nursary, if you were sleeping when baby needed to feed and if you were breast feeding they would just give your baby formula, which i wouldnt want i would want to breast feed the baby all the time.. and i would want to be woken up to do so , no matter when i fell asleep.. Im like you I think right after i get settled into the recovery rooms im going to want a shower even thou i probably will be so sad to leave my LO i know it has to be done, i dont want to sit in all that blood and sweat for the entire day especially if we have visitors, and its not like im leaving baby alone, he/she will be with OH :) Im glad we have people to take care of my kitten, i dont think id be able to cope not knowing whats happening to him, thats what i hate about going away when i have animals at home.. Thats good that you hopefully will have sum one to watch your puppies :)

OH and iwere talking about the epidural and we made a game plan pretty much, he asked me if, even if i begged for it if i wanted him to make sure against all of it that i wont get it, and i told him yes, that he just has to make sure i get my gas and air and ill be fine.. OH doesnt like the idea of the epidural either after he herd the side effects and stuff.. and i was thinking it must be pretty bad if they make you sign a form saying they told you about the side effects and you are in full awarenss ect of all that could happen and stuff. no thanks its defantly not for me!

Well thats good, you dont want to go right in and start buying tons of nursing bras that just going to end up not working and all of that, i would be so mad if i went and bought like 10 of them just to relise after my milk came in that i was a size bigger or what ever that would be such a piss off loll. So i have these for now and hopefully i wont need to be buying a bigger size or anything.. We will be trying the car seat in when OH gets home next week so fingers crossed hehe, im sure it should work fine thou.. it is a really good thing you guys could find a car seat that actaully worked for your car, it would of sucked to have to go and buy a whole new vehical.

That is so true, the only thing i think im going to want to go on the computer for after the baby is here is to up load pictures of my LO on the computer but besides that, i will be so involved with the baby i wont want to do anything else lol. It is crazy how many people we have to call and it sounds like you guys have lots to call too, i guess it is a really impotant day so there is going to be tons of people to call!

I am so happy to know that no matter when i have the baby from here on it wont ever be considered a premature baby, yay that is great :) i hope he/she can hang on just a little bit longer for daddy to get home thou :) Ooh congrats on hitting 35 weels, yay only 2 weeks more tell you are full term :) thats great 

On the weekend we went to my grandma's 80th birthday celebration that was so much fun i got to see my cousins and my aunties and uncles and stuff and there were people that gave us presesnts for baby so it was like a mini baby shower it was so much fun and im so glad i got to go ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

thats what i think too...i think i will be exhausted after the labour, but at the same time ill be so excited that the baby is finally here that i wouldnt be able to rest even if i wanted to! and if they took the baby i would just be nervous...not like relaxed and sleeping or anything. and i would be really upset if they bottle fed the baby just because i was sleeping or something...giving the baby a bottle that young can really cause confusion and make breastfeeding so much harder. not worth it in the long run for a little extra rest, in my opinion. the shower thing will be essential! and plus, like you said, it will give the daddies a little time to bond with the babies without us around. ;)

i know! thats what i keep telling DH, that there are side effects and everything, but i guess he just doesnt really agree because his ex had an epidural with his son. but i dont like the idea of the epidural very much. i think one of the major things is that he doesnt want to have to watch me be in pain for so long.. but we are just going to play it by ear, if it really is a pain that i just cant manage ill probably get one just because there really isnt another alternative. im just hoping it doesnt come to that! :) thats awesome that you and your OH have made a plan and he is going to back you up in your decision no matter what...im sure that will be a great support to have when the time comes :)

im hoping too that i dont need huge bras when my milk comes in! ive already grown so much and really dont want to end up like a F cup or something after the milk comes in! lol. i found some online that i think ill order right after the baby is born, and hopefully the sports bra types will work until they can get here. hopefully you dont have to buy any extra and the ones you have will fit perfectly even after your milk comes in. oh and good luck with the car seat! i bet it will work though, it seems like your truck is quite a bit bigger than ours is. you shouldnt have any problem, but i bet it will be a relief just to try it out and make sure

im not going to be on the computer too much after shes born, im pretty sure. im already so busy with my stepson that i hardly get time to get online except at work on my lunch break and such. we have been having my stepson since thursday because his mom is out of town, and ohmygosh we have been busy! i hardly had time to do anything. last night after he went to bed i had some time to go on facebook, but other than that i havent been able to get online the whole time. so im sure when the baby comes it will be the same thing. 

your OH should be home soon and ready to stay with you until the baby comes huh? that must be so exciting! and youre only 2 weeks and 1 day away from your due date! ahhh...its getting so close! you must be getting so excited :)

your grandmothers bday must have been really exciting and im sure that everyone thought it was great to see you and your baby bump. they must all be getting excited for the LOs arrival too! my mom bought her tickets to come out here yesterday...im getting so excited for her to come. she bought them for a week after my EDD, just in case im late. if im on time or early she will try to change the dates then. and then we are planning on taking the baby and my stepson to colorado for thanksgiving to see the family....ahh, its so exciting that shes going to be here soon and i cant wait for everyone to meet her :)


----------



## dizzy65

Id be like you, id just be so nervous that the baby wasnt being looked after like they should if they were in the nursary.. i herd that also once a baby gets forumla fed it sees how much easier it is doing it that way and doesnt want to breast feed that would be so frusterating as i want to give my best shot at breast feeding before i resort to formula. Plus if baby was in the nursary i would always want to go down there to see him/her for sure.. i think for the first little bit ill just want to hold and look at my baby because its something ive been waiting for, for so long.. and i really cant wait to see what the baby is like!

I guess the only think he really cares about is your comfort and stuff its just like my OH, i keep telling him thou i am not getting an epidural no matter how bad my labour is that i can hold out until i get my gas and air because i really want to do this as natural as i possibal can, i really dont want to take unnessisary meds plus i dont want to have to have a cathedar in and stuff like that.. it seems kinda icky to me to have to have one of them in, and you know its bad when you wont even be able to pee by your self.. i think im much better with out the epidural..

That would suck if it went up huge sizes. id be so mad.. mine have grown so much since the begining but i really hope they dont jump up like 3 sizes or something crazy when my milk comes in.. ah i herd too that we need lots of breast pads ect because there is lots of leaking and stuff, am really not looking forward to that for sure lol.. 

I think ill be like you, i wont be able to get onto the computer very much i think just maybe facebook adding pics of the LO and keeping people up dated and stuff like that but as for anything else i probably wont be able to do.. As it is right now perpairing for the baby im so busy and dont have very much time for anything it really sucks.. but i cant wait tell the baby will be here so it will all be worth it :)

Yep OH will be home tomorrow morning yay and it is so exciting hehe i cant wait and he doesnt even have to leave this time :D so exciting hehe.. and also yay im 38 weeks toda, only 2 weeks from my due date :) so exciting :)

My grandmas birthday was really great everyone was like rubbing my tummy and stuff like that it was so weird i felt like a petting zoo haha.. everyone was like "wholy crap look how big you've gotten" and stuff like that.. everyone was just in major shocks.. and all of that :)

So its finally happened, im on bed rest :( well not by the doctor but by my OH because i have a really eally sore back that i cant even walk by my self i have to have some one with me all the time just incase i fall over because the pain is so intense that some times i just collapse.. on my next prenatial appointment im going to ask them if they can induce me earlier than 2 weeks over due because of my back i really cant handle this for too much longer..


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i already know im going to be so controlling over the whole thing in the hospital..i really just want to take care of her in the room instead of handing her over to a nurse. and, like you said, weve been waiting so long to finally meet the LO that we deserve to just spend all the time that we want to with them. for me, i cant wait to help her learn to breastfeed and i cant wait to see the little hands and feet that have been beating me up, see whos nose/mouth/eyes/ears/etc that she got. i just cant wait to see her and meet her! lol. im officially on countdown mode...29 more days. it still feels like forever away, but i think it will go by fast. i remember just seeing your count at like 40 days and now youre at 13 already! so it really does go by fast, even if it feels like its taking forever ;)

yea the whole idea of the epidural seems unnatural...and having to have a catheter, thats never a good thing! lol. plus, for me personally, i absolutely hate the feeling of being numb. like when ive had surgeries before or whatever, it just annoys me so much when you wake up and part of your body is still numb. my knee is still numb right on the scar from my last surgery and it drives me crazy. so going through an entire labour numb like that, i think that would bother me more than the pain itself! lol. 

we went and bought some breast pads last night. i heard that they are all different a bit and fit differently, and so some women might like one kind and hate another. so we bought 3 different kinds to try them out. im not really looking forward to wearing them. i was looking it up and they say that for some women the leaking subsides after a bit, but for others it lasts the entire time youre breastfeeding. i really hope that we are the type that is stops after a bit! ;) im sure theyre going to be annoying to wear. plus they arent very cheap at all!

yea i think that my one thing with the computer will be to upload pictures and update on FB and such. mainly because my family isnt out here and they wont be able to see the baby. my mom is coming out, but thats it. so i want to make sure and keep them all updated as she grows and such :) but i imagine that is about all im going to have time for. i cant wait for you to have your baby though and get everything updated! im still so curious about if its a boy or a girl! in a way i kinda wish we could have left it to surprise, but on the other hand i know that i never would have been able to. lol.

so your OH must be home now! you must be so excited and relieved that he is there now and you dont have to worry about going into labour with him far away. and i bet he will enjoy having some time to rest and recouperate before the baby comes. and now that hes home for good he can help you with all the things that have become too difficult in these last stages of the pregnancy. it must be an overall good feeling :)

so many congratulations on 38 weeks! and the party sounds like it was just awesome. i bet everyone is so excited for the baby to arrive. have you decided when the shower is going to be? is it going to be right after the baby is born, or are you guys going to wait a little bit?

awww...thats crazy that your legs are just giving out like that! i completely agree with you on the back pain though...i make DH help me out of my seat whenever im at home, and at work its so painful to sit down and get up on my own. it feels like all of the muscles in my back have been pulled. im seriously considering going to get a prenatal massage soon. last night i could barely sleep because of the pain and i just cant get comfortable anymore. i was waking up like every 20 minutes or so because of it, and so now today i am just exhausted. hopefully you wont go over your due date and youll just have to make it the next 13 days. but i think it was a good decision on your OHs part to tell you to stick to bed rest. and now that hes home with you he can wait on you! thats always fun! :D


----------



## dizzy65

oh yeah i know what you mean i have been wondering for days now what or who the LO is going to look like.. what features will be mine which will be OH's .. how big it is i hope that its not too big hehe and the main thing what gender it is.. i really cant wait to hold it and get to experiance what its like.. i to cant wait to see the little feet that have been trying to tear out of me and the little hands that have been punching me.. Its just an amazing experiance and i cant wait tell the baby is here.. I think i would be so upset if the nurses take the baby away to the nursary lol and id be like walking to the nursary all the time to see the baby anyway, i wouldnt get very much rest.

I know what you mean i hate that feeling too. when i woke up after my wisdom teeth surgary and my mouth was all frozen that was horrid i hated that feeling.. i would hate that if my whole tummy area was frozen and i couldnt feel any of that stuff that i should feel it would totally freak me out.. i Believe they have the morphine drip here too so if i need it, its there.. Im hoping and crossing my fingers i can do it as naturally as possibal but have alread discussed with them the gas and air.. im thinking ill probably end up being a big baby haha.

Ah i know ive herd that too thats why im nervous about buying them, i mean i have bought some for the hospital and stuff but the ones i bought are the washable ones so i hope they do alright.. maybe ill be one of the lucky ones that doesnt leak to badly haha.. i think they are going to have to be something to be used to like when i first got my perioid and i had to get used to wearing pads and stuff like that.. This will probably be the same plus its not like we have to wear them for ever.

Im like that too i think the only reason to be on the computer is just to update stuff about the baby for family.. my parents will be able to see the baby and stuff but OH's mom lives out of province and all of or other family lives in various other places so the only thing it will be used for is updating for sure!

Yep OH is home now.. ah his first day back and OH goes with his brother and cousin and mom and his moms bf fishing err so he dropped me off at my parents place this morning and took off he said he wont leave me with out a vehical .. so lame i feel like a kid that needs a baby sitter haha. its good he is home thou so i dont have to do much.. he wont let me do anything at all hardly walk by my self lol.

Thanks im so excited to be 38 weeks, well more than that now yay :D and look at you you are 36 weeks now that is great :) getting so close one more week tell your full term!

ah i know it realy sucks with the back aches.. i have an appointment at a chiropractor tomorrow it is my absolute last resort i hope they can make me feel better if not im going to be asking for an early induction or something this is really starting to kill me i cant walk i cant sleep i cant do much and its driving me mad.. i just want the pain to go away im hoping labour will start early thou fingers crossed :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know exactly what you mean. i keep having these dreams about the baby coming and it gets me so excited, but in the dreams i can never see her face because its kind of blurry. i cant wait until i see her and can finally know what she looks like. and for you, you guys have the even bigger surprise of finding out if your LO is a boy or a girl! have you guys come to conclusions about the names yet, or will you be deciding after the labour? 

yea the whole idea of being numb all over is kind of terrifying. and i think it would just drive me crazy. plus, being numb like that...ive be scared that i would try to do something that was really actually painful, but because i was numb i wouldnt be able to feel it and end up hurting myself. they have the morphine drip here, but im like you and hope not to have to use it. im a little nervous that it will come down to it and be more pain than i am expecting though...we both might end up being big babies! lol

i havent bought any of the washable sorts of breast pads yet. i bought all disposable kinds because i really figure that in the first few weeks when im still trying to figure everything out with the baby and all, i wont be wanting to wash breast pads every day. so im starting out with the disposable kind, but will hopefully move to the washable kind after. the thing is, if i am the type that has to wear them throughout for a long time, the disposable kind are not cheap! i guess we will just see really. i agree though that they are definitely going to take some getting used to! i guess maybe it will be like wearing a padded bra kind of...

so will your parents be coming up to stay with you when the baby comes? i bet they are so excited! :) its so great that we have the internet these days to keep people updated and share our thoughts and stories with everyone, no matter where in the world they are :)

i totally would have kicked my DHs ass if he had left me on his first day back! i mean it was nice that he left you with someone who has a car and all that, but i would want him nearby. i guess i am really clingy lately though and i sort of just want my DH really near at all times just in case something happens. i honestly think that when labour does come ill probably be pretty terrified by it all, and i dont want to have to worry about calling DH and tracking him down and waiting for him to get home. that just seems like it will add more stress to an already pretty stressful situation.

how did the chiropractor end up going? im thinking about getting a prenatal massage this weekend because my back has been so sore lately. its kind of expensive, but im thinking it might be worth it anyway. i wonder if your back pain is an indication that the baby is coming soon? i dont know about there, but here they wont induce before 39 weeks unless there is some sort of complication. i remember when my brothers ex was pregnant...poor girl was tiny and pregnant with a 10lb6oz baby. she was in an amazing amount of pain because she started out at only about 5'2" and 110lbs. needless to say her body wasnt equipped to handle a baby that size. she begged them to induce early, but they wouldnt because there wasnt a medical reason for it. hopefully for you the chiropractor helped out, and if not then hopefully the baby just decides to show up soon! :)


----------



## dizzy65

i know what you mean ive been having dreams like that im always sad because i really want to know what my LO looks like and what sex it is.. ah i cant wait tell its here we have both come so far.. Yes we have picked out names, For a girl it will be tatiannah Louise and for a boy it will be Scottie Leon.. We have decided not to tell our families tell the baby is here so they can meet the baby with its name and fully apreciate it and stuff :) i cant wait, they all have been dieing to know, they keep trying to trick OH and i into telling them, but its not working :haha:

I think you are right ive never thought about that, but id probably do the same, if being bumb from the waiste down id probably end up hurting my self.. Its like at the dentist when they freeze your mouth and you chew on your lip with out relising it i think it would probably be about the same. Ah i hate having my mouth frozen at the dentist so i dont think id like to have my waist down frozen that would just be too weird! It really doesnt seem natural to me. I'm about 90% sure im going to end up being a big baby haha im so nervous.

Yeah i have some disposable ones too just for that reason that i dont want to be washing breast pads all the time.. when the baby is just here, cause ill probably be doing so much more laundry any way with all the clothes for the baby and such.. 

My mom will be coming to stay here for a week to help out with the baby so thats good she says she just wants to make sure that everything is well and that i can handle the baby and all that lol. Yes thank goodness for internet i dont no how we would get along with out the internet lol. 

The place where OH goes fishing is only like a 15 min drive from my parents place so i would of been able to get a hold of him easily but i probably would of been on my way to the hospital when i answered him or something lol. Thankfully nothing like that happened. OH is fishing again today but i opted to stay home just because my leg is killing me and doing trips every day like that is really stressfull on the body. Plus Salmon fishing here is only open tell Aug 22nd so after that i wont have to worry about OH leaving me so much.

The Chiropractor was good it was really weird it felt weird when he cracked my back for me but it was so nince, it started feeling better right away tell i went to my prenatial appointment and i had to stretch out then my back hurt really bad again for the rest of the day but today my back is feeling lots better so hopefully it will continue to improve, i have a nother chiropractor appointment on friday just a follow up to see if my back needs to be cracked again and what not.. That will be cool if you go get a massage it will make you feel soo much better! I asked them yesterday at my prenatial about if they can induce me, they said not because of my back but if my blood pressure continues to stay high that they will induce me by the end of next week. i have another appointment tuesday to see how my blood pressure is doing.. 

So are you going into the doctors every 2 weeks now? wow you are getting so close to the end soon you will be able to pop that baby out at any time. When do you start your maternity leave?


----------



## QueSeraSera

aww i love your names! :) they are both adorable! are they named after anyone in the family or are they unique to this baby? i think thats very cool to keep it a secret, especially since you havent found out the gender either. we thought about keeping the name a secret, but since i talk to the bump all the time and use her name, i knew it wouldnt last long. but with you, when you make your calls you can introduce the little one not only as your baby boy or girl, but with the surprise names to go along with it! i bet the family is just bursting to know! i know my family would have been pestering me to tell them too ;)

haha! that is exactly where i got that fear from! i HATE going to the dentist and everytime they have to numb my mouth for something i end up biting through my cheek or my lips. its horrible and i jsut hate the numb feeling overall. so the thought of hurting myself because i dont feel the pain, and doing it after labour...seems like you could do some damage. i really dont want that to happen. plus i want to be able to know i need to pee too...losing that sense and urge just seems soooo weird.


----------



## QueSeraSera

ooops...posted that before i was finished writing! sorry bout that...now for the rest...

i agree on the nursing pads. i think i will eventually buy some reusable ones, but in the beginning im going to be so overwhelmed that i dont want to have to worry about "did i wash the nursing pads?" or suddenly find out i dont have any and it be in the middle of the night or something. but if i leak too long ill go with washable...because its just not financially feasible to use the disposable for too long really

that will be really nice to have your mom there to help out. and plus i bet she will love getting to spend some time with her new little grandbaby. with her there she can probably take up some of the slack too so that you can have a little bit of room to rest and recover. then when she leaves youll be better able to take care of everything. my mom is doing the same thing, only i think she is staying almost 2 weeks. im so glad that shes going to be able to come, as im sure it will be a great help.

well its good that your OH isnt too far away really. and that the fishing season is ending soon. youre a more patient woman than i am though, because i would throw a fit if DH tried to leave me to go fishing right now. but i think im unusually clingy lately too. i just want him around all the time. i can understand you not wanting to go though...i dont have the energy or the desire to do much of anything lately. yesterday DH wanted to go to the store and i had to seriously talk myself up to it. lol

it sounds like the chiropracted did some good! i know when i went to one before, it took a few sessions to get everything just right, and after the first one my back did get pretty sore again. but after she got everything realligned, it was so much better. im glad its helping you feel better! im still wanting to go get a massage, but i didnt this weekend. maybe next weekend..im going to get a haircut then and maybe ill make a day of it and get a massage too. so has your blood pressure been up lately? hopefully it gets itself under control soon! or else they may have to induce? or would you prefer to be induced?

i go to the doctors today, and then i think again in 2 weeks, and after that every week. im excited to be down to the final few weeks for sure. my maternity leave is when the baby comes though. we get such a short time here in the states that im not starting leave until i go into labour. it kind of sucks because im pretty uncomfortable at work. but its worth it so that i can spend all my time off with the baby after she comes :)


----------



## dizzy65

Thanks :) the Middle names we have for the baby are after our Grandparents. Leon is after my grandpa who died when i was 10 years old and Louise is after OH's grandma that passed away when he was 15, so those names are special to us.. But the first names are just there because we liked them.. they are unique to the baby :) Every one is dieing to know the names, they only know the middle ones.. Everytime i see my mom shes like "so what are you going to name this little one" lol and than i always reply with "mom you know i cant tell you" and than i laugh.. OH and i love the fact that all of this is secretive and stuff from everyone else.. it makes it more special to us any way.. That totally makes since that it would be harder to hide it with you talking to your bump all the time and calling it that name.

You are very right it would be so weird to not have the sensation to pee or anything, i dont no i dont think id really like it at all.. id feel nervous all the time and stuff not to know whats going on in that area. id probably be getting them to constantly check on me and stuff. Plus i dont like the fact that you have to sign papers saying you know the dangers of having and epidural and stuff like that.. it really freaks me out, because if it is bad enough to have to sign papers for i dont think its really worth it.

Yeah thats true i hope the leaking part doesnt last to long.. i get grossed out really easy like when i first started lactating i was like "uhm eww" lol.. So i hope this fase doesnt last for too long.. and also i dont want to have to be washing my nursing pads all the time and stuff. it sucks,

It will be good to have my mom here for a while to help out with the baby since she has had babies before she knows what to expect and stuff like that, where is OH and i are new to this whole thing so it will be good to have another women that is really knowldgeable about all of this stuff. Thats good that your mom will be there to help you.. you must be happy that you will have that support too, some one there when you are tired ect hehe.

I am like that too really clingy but I know that fishing season is only once a year for a couple of weeks and if i was to say no to him he would get really cranky. its not like i could walk down to the fishing hole with them either id end up like killing my self lol its a really steep hill.. climbing is not my thing right now.. I am like that too the last couple times OH has gone up town and asked if i wanted to come im like "no i think ill just stay here" it takes me so long to walk or anything like that.. i feel bad for slowing people down plus with limping because of my back its never any fun.

I have another appointment to go see him on the friday if i dont have the baby by then so hopefully it will help.. my back got worse again it is really starting to frusterate me, ah what i wouldnt give to feel good again.. I cant wait tell the baby is here and all of that :) so exciting :) I will find out today how my blood pressure is and if they need to induce me or not.. i dont no why they would tell me this because im so nervous my blood pressure is going to be a bit on the high side anyway just because how i feel lol. They are also going to do another sweep today.. i hope it doesnt lead to an induction but you never no.

wow not long now.. must be good feeling to be going in every couple of weeks now rather than every 4.. im going in once a week now.. it kinda sucks having to do this but oh well.. i only have one week left tell my EDD :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

awww thats really nice that youre using the middle names to commemorate people in your family who were special to you and have passed. but at the same time the LO will have a unique first name. for me, i always liked the idea of a unique first name for kids...that way they dont feel slighted for having to share ;) that is too funny that everyone is trying to get you to spill the beans on the name! my mom would be doing the same thing! im pretty sure it would drive her absolutely crazy not knowing ;) but i agree that having a secret thing for just you and your OH would be nice too...something that is just between the two of you that you dont have to share. im so horrible at secrets, i wouldnt be able to manage it. but its cool that you guys have :)

i think that is what scares me too...the whole "there are dangers and you have to consent to them" thing about an epidural. and if you start reading the possible side effects or things that can go wrong...talk about terrifying! but i might not care when it comes down to it, if the pain is that bad! lol. its all just a matter of waiting to see how it will go i guess

i havent had any issues yet with leaking or anything, so i really have no idea what to expect. im so scared its going to start at work though and im not going to have anything here with me to do anything about it. :-/ i imagine that i will be a bit grossed out by it too, but i suppose it will be something we will get used to. hopefully were just both lucky and it doesnt last long :)

i totally agree. i think it is a nice thing to have someone to help out right when the baby is first born and things are crazy. im really looking forward to having my moms help with it all. and then i think after my mom leaves, my MIL might be moving out here and renting a studio to be closer to us and to my stepson. we usually dont get along at all, but after some major fighting we sat down with my DH yesterday and had a long skype conversation with one another. we both apologized about things we had said or done in the past and kind of agreed to let the past be the past and work on having a better relationship from here forward. it was a big relief because the issues with her had been stressing me out for a long time. plus, it needed to happen if she is going to move out here. without the peace between us i wouldnt have been allowing her to keep audrey at all. so, now that things are better...it will be nice to have her out here if she comes. that way we can have extra help when we need it and such.

i cant imagine climbing anywhere! i was having a stressful day on tuesday because of the MIL thing and i wanted to go to my favorite spot...its this secluded cliff where nobody goes and the water forms a blowhole below so the waves crash in and the water spits up through the rocks. its peaceful and amazing...but then i realized that even if i got down the trail, im not so sure that i could get back up! :-/ at least for you the fishing is almost over and you dont have to worry about it much longer :)

so has anything started yet? when i went in on monday the doctor said that audrey is head down, but that im not dialating or anything yet...so nothing happening here. my back is starting to hurt really bad though, and i hope it doesnt get to the point like yours is. if so, i dont think ill be able to continue to work through it. has your back gotten any better? that really sucks that it started hurting again...hopefully the chiropractor can do something tomorrow that will give you a little longer-lasting relief from the pain. hopefully the baby will just come soon and it will all be over! youre only 5 days away from your EDD now! that is so exciting and you must just be so ready by now. i just turned 37 weeks today and i know that im ready...so by the time that im in your position ill probably be trying anything to get labour started. hope youre doing well! :)


----------



## dizzy65

OH and i both thought it was a good idea to name the baby after some one we really cared about.. I hope the name suits them once they are out.. I have been dying to tell my family the name we have chosen but have been pretty good about holding it in.. It doesnt help with them bugging me all the time about iot thou haha. Im usually a really bad secret keeper too thats why im surprised ive kept this one for so long.. Ive been telling my friends and stuff thou as i cant hold it in just to us that would be crazy i think id explode haha.

I dont no what ill do if the pain is really that bad i cant handle it because i think an epidural is a really bad choice to me.. Everyone keeps saying just to breath threw the pain and keep thinking every contraction is just bringing you closer to meeting the LO but i honestly dont no if that will be enough for me.. im such a big baby lol and i even almost cry when i get really bad Braxton hicks contractions so this should be interesting.. 

Ah that would totally suck.. If it went like right threw the shirt and everything and you didnt bring a clean shirt to change into.. i think i will probably be packing extra clothes with me for the first l ittle while lol.

That is so great for you that you worked things out with your MIL.. now after the baby is here you will be able to be less stressed if things keep on good terms.. there was probably a lot you and your MIL talked about that just helped things get more out in the open.. it is good to not have to hold that stuff in any more.. Must be such a relief.. and it will be so much better once the baby is here so that you guys can work as a team rather than against each other.. hopefully she will be lots of help too for little audrey so that it will be more relaxing and easier on you.

Ah i totally know what you mean. i can go down hills but coming back up i think id have to camp out until the baby came lol.. it is even hard for me to do stairs right now it sucks so bad.. I cant wait tell the baby is here :)

Thats great news that your little girl is head down and getting ready and in position hopefully she will come soon and you wont be kept waiting too much longer.. Back pain really does suck so bad.. For me the nervousness has set in, i had a prenatial appointment today where the doctor told me that There are going to induce me next week and she is going to let me know the date and time and such, she said that im not to go very far past my EDD. So im so nervous now that probably this time next week ill be holding my LO.. eek i cant believe it !! 

Ooh congrats on hitting your full term mark must be great now that the baby can come at any time and stuff you must be getting excited hehe


----------



## QueSeraSera

you are a strong lady...i so would have caved and told everyone by now! im horrible with the secrets to be honest. plus, i probably would have just forgotten at some point and let it slip...thats how absent-minded ive been this pregnancy. it seems like my head has been in the clouds for the entire past 9 months! lol. im sure the names will suit your LO perfectly! i just cant wait to find out if youll be having a little tatiannah or a little scottie. :)

im just really nervous because while ive had BH contractions a lot and they tighten and make my stomach rock hard...they are just uncomfortable, and i havent actually experienced any pain yet. so i still have absolutely no idea what to expect out of labour. i dont have any indication yet as to how painful it is going to be, or what the pain is going to feel like. so its all going to come as a big surprise i guess. and thats what makes me nervous! lol

after talking about it, i decided to stach an extra shirt and a couple breast pads in my desk drawer :) i started getting really nervous and so i brought that to work today. so, now if anything does start leaking here at least i will have a change of clothes for the day.

yea its really a big relief to not have that tension with the MIL hanging over my head. i mean, things arent perfect and i dont think anything will ever make it that way...but its soooo much better than it was before. she is pretty sure that she is moving out here. she wanted to be the childcare provider for audrey and have us just pay her what we would have paid the centre on base, but i am not comfortable with that. i want audrey to learn to socialize and be around other babies, so we told her no to that. but shes still going to move out her to be closer...spend time on the weekends, watch the kids when theyre sick...things like that. so it will be an extra help and that will be nice. it wasnt going to be good for either up us to keep fighting, and it wasnt going to be good to have her mom hate her grandma and her grandma feel the same about her mom. this is a much better situation.

i jsut saw on facebook that youre getting induced on monday! that is amazing news! are you super excited or getting nervous? you will have to upload pictures and updates when you feel well enough to do so! ahh...im so excited for you! speaking of impending labours...i lost a decent sized part of my mucous plug this morning. on a trip to the toilet it just came out and i cant think of anything else it would be besides that. i know they say that labour can still be weeks off when that happens though. did it happen to you at all? its seems like ive been having more BH contractions today though...and ive been super crampy. im trying not to get my hopes up that its something beginning, because im sure its just me overanalyzing things. im just so impatient these days! lol


----------



## dizzy65

I almost do some times let it slip lol i cant believe ive kept it this long ah only a little while longer to hold it in lol.. I have been really spacey lately or for like this whole pregnancy too.. OH will tell me something and ill talk to him about it and like 5 min later i will have forgotten we had even had a conversation i think he gets really bored and tired with having the same conversations with me over and over again lol. Plus he will tell me to do something and i say i will than like a few seconds later when i go to do it ive forgotten what it is i was supposed to be doing lol i cant wait tell i have my normal thinking back.. 

I would be nervous too if i havent had any thing really painful. I would rather no what to expect than to go in blind folded thats for sure... It does feel really uncomfortable the BH contractions i dont like them at all i hope real labour pains dont feel like these. people say just to imagin them as really bad period cramps.. But i usually do get really severe period cramps i mean when i got my period so i hope this wont be too bad and i can have a shower or what ever to relax if it gets too intense.. i dont want to be one of those ladies thats in labor for like 24 hours i wouldnt be able to handle that lol and my poor OH i dont think he could handle seeing me in pain like that for that long.. Like when they did my vaginal exam and i was in tears OH looked like he was going to cry cause i was in pain hehe.

That is a good idea just so you arent stuck there with nothing! that would suck

Yes you defantly wouldnt want little audry to grow up in a world where her mommy and grandma couldnt get a long.. Its good that you guys have come to terms on stuff it probably makes things a lot easier now and less stressfull for you.. thats good that she is wanting to be around to help with your daughter she will probably make things so much easier.. to have her there when she is sick ect i would feel the same as you id rather have my LO at a day care where it could interact with other kids other than being on its own all the time it is probably best that way.

Yep induction booked for monday.. I am so nervous and so excited about it i cant believe its actaully going to happen.. They said it can some times take a couple days, but i should have baby by the end of next week im so excited i cant wait to meet my LO.. Thats good you lost a good size chunk of your plug, it does still take some time before the baby comes thou, i was loosing bits and peices of mine but have yet to loose all of it, i guess that will all happen on monday.


----------



## QueSeraSera

i am the exact same way lately! i swear this pregnancy has rendered like half of my brain useless or something! i say some of the most off the wall, doesnt make sense things lately. or i will do the forgetful thing too. i pretty much have to write myself notes for anything i really need to remember lately...otherwise im bound to forget and whatever it was wont get done. must be a pregnancy thing... i hear it gets worse though after the baby gets here, mainly because of the exhaustion sets in with taking care of a newborn. eeek! im wondering when ill ever get my brain back! lol

we went to a party this past weekend for one of the DHs friends that is leaving the island. they all got super drunk and were partying, but i was just hanging out with these two wives who were there. one was 16 weeks pregnant with her second and the other has an 11 month old. so they were giving me tips about labour and birth and such. they both said the best thing that you can do in early labour when youre waiting to go in to the hospital is have a warm bath. it helps you relax your body between contractions and save some energy. i dont know if your hospital has it, but ours have jacuzzi tubs in the labour rooms too. she said use it as long as you possibly can. so that is one thing i am going to try to do. i have been having BH contractions a LOT lately though...but they still arent painful or anything. they kind of take my breath away though because im not expecting them. other than that though, i still have no idea what to expect. hopefully the real contractions wont be so painful for you. or youll be used to the BH ones and it wont seem so bad. thats crazy that your internal was painful for you though! i had one at my last appointment and it didnt hurt at all...it did make audrey upset though and she was kicking around like crazy. lol. i have heard that some doctors can be much more rough than others though when it comes to those kind of exams. :-/

yea its much better that MIL and i are getting along now. especially because she has decided that she is moving out here for at leasst 6 months starting in the middle of october. it never would have worked having her live so close if we hadnt have come to terms over everything that has been said or done in the past. and it will be nice when DH is on business trips and such, because at least ill have someone here who can help if i need it. i was kind of nervous about those times when he would be gone and i would be all on my own..so it really is better. but i am sticking to my guns on the daycare thing. i want her to be around people and other babies and kids...i think the socialization will be good for her. my stepson was cared for by his grandma (his mom's mom) until he was over 3 years old and he hardly ever had interaction with other kids. and even to this day you can tell that he is kind of socially awkward, shy, and has a hard time interacting with other kids sometimes. so i dont want the same thing to happen with audrey...were gonna make sure she isnt shy! lol

i saw on here and facebook that the LO wasnt cooperating yesterday for the induction. that really sucks that your hopes got all up :-/ but at least you get to go in again tomorrow and dont have to wait to long. hopefully s/he will be in a much more cooperative mood then.. and today is your official EDD! congratualtions! you must be so excited! i cant wait to hear how everything goes tomorrow with the induction. fingers crossed that it all works out and you have your LO in your arms soon! :)


----------



## dizzy65

hey! me and scottie are home now :) i just wanted to say, try not to stress about the labor and delievery of your little miricle it is totally worth every second of it just to be holdng your little one in your arms.. It may seem scary at the time but it is really worth it :) good luck in the delievery of your LO and i cant wait to here how everything went and to see pictures you are just about there now yay :) so exciting :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

awww im so glad that you guys are home safe! i saw your pictures on facebook and it looks like the big day went marvelously! :) and everyone got to be there to welcome little scottie into the world too...i bet it was great. im glad he is doing better over getting jaundice...me and DH both had that when we were born so were a little nervous that audrey might too. 

when you finally get some time youll have to post your birth story so that i can hear how it all went! if its not before audrey comes then we can swap stories after...im sure youre so busy these days! ill definitely fill you in when my LO arrives too :)


----------



## dizzy65

Scottie didnt have jaundice that bad just a little but enough to scare us for sure.. Am glad to finally be home with our little man.. he is all sleeping right now so im trying to get caught up on everything.. we have a check up on him some time this week not sure when.. OH had jaundice when he was born too.. it really sucks.. hopefully audrey doesnt get it..


----------



## QueSeraSera

so is he a good little sleeper then? how are the night feedings going...completely exhausting or not as bad as they say? and is the breastfeeding going well? ahhh so many questions for you! ;) im so glad that youre doing well and that scottie and the proud daddy are too. it must just be the most amazing feeling ever right now


----------



## dizzy65

His first night home was bad he wouldnt settle he just kept wanting to suckle and wanted me to hold him i dont think he likes the dark too much.. the hospital room was really light they wouldnt keep the lights off there.. It is really exhausting but totally worth it.. he only woke up twice last night for feedings then went right back to sleep so it hasnt been too bad.. Breast feeding at first was really challanging, but we are both learning OH tries to help getting him to latch on me too.. but he is doing really well at it now and feeding regularly as he should lol.. i made OH get up and change his stinky diaper last night lol. 

My mom is staying with us tell wednesday and it was really funny the first 10 min she was holding him he farted and made a huge stinky lol..


----------



## QueSeraSera

im sure that moving form the hospital to the house is a big change for a newborn. not only is all the lighting and everything different, but the noises and everything are completely changed too. not to mention a new bed, new bedding, new smells, new people. its really crazy to think about how everything in a baby's world is completely new and being experienced for the first time. it seems like he is settling in a bit though and having better nights. only waking up 2 times in the night is great! and im so happy for you that the breastfeeding is going well and even your OH is helping to make sure that you both get used to the whole routine ;)

hehe...sounds like little scottie is quite the stink machine! such a typical boy eh? ;) i bet your mom is so happy to be there with her grandson and you guys...getting to spend time with you all in the first days. is it proving to be a lot of help to have someone there? or would you prefer some more space? my mom is scheduled to come out the 20th. she may try to change her ticket if audrey comes before that though. she asked if i wanted her there right away or after a few days, once weve gotten settled into a routine, and i honestly dont know which way is better...


----------



## dizzy65

Ive herd such horror stories about people trying to breast feed and not being able to and stuff.. it was really uncomfortable breastfeeding in the hospital because i had every nurse in there like grabbing my boobs and trying to help him latch on and stuff every nurse is like "do you mind" after a while it was just like "yah what ever do what you have to" lol.. i really didnt care as long as little scottie was getting his food.. but now we are home he is feeding like a pro hehe i think maybe he got uncomfortable with every one trying to help him feed and such.. but am glad he has got it now :)

I think i perfer my mom to be here now so that i can have naps andstuff if i want them just tell we get into routine but she is only here for a few days.. it defantly has its ups and its downs about having some one stay with you right away when you really arent used to the whole having a baby thing.. But it will get better once she is gone than the real hardness begins because there wont be that extra support.. we are still living at OH's dads house so he tries to help.. he always wants to hold scottie.. when he is around here that is lol..

It was funny when i was in labor i had all the staff in there near to the end every one trying to encourage me that i can keep going and i can do it and stuff and once scottie came out it must of been really loud because every one was cheering and congradulating each other and everything it was really funny.. i guess it was a lot of work for every one haha.. You have no idea how many times i wanted to give up i kept asking to go home and said i cant do it any more countless times lol When they say when your in labor and have to start pushing theres no way to stop it, you really have no ideai was trying to fource my self to stop pushing because i didnt want to do it and my body did it on its own.. it was insane


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! i guess it really does become like one of those "it takes a village to raise a child" sorts of things...with everyone trying to help you figure out the breastfeeding. i imagine that after all you went through though you probably didnt care anymore who was touching what. lol. i bet it is just weird for the babies when theyre first born...theyre trying to figure everything out too and then there are tons of people around. its probably a huge shock for them. no wonder hes doing better now that you guys are home. 

yea thats what i keep thinking, that it will be nice to have my mom here so that i can get some rest and she can help out with taking care of the house and the pets too. as much as i love DH, he is just not good at keeping the house clean at all. he just throws his stuff everywhere and expects me to pick up after him. normally i dont mind, but im sure that after the baby comes ill be wanting to go around picking up and my body probably wont be up for it. so that would be helpful to have a mom around. i think ill probably just tell her to come out as soon as she can after audrey is born...it will probably take her a bit anyway because of flight scheduling anyway. so we might have enough time to get home and settled anyway. thats really nice that you have OHs dad to help out too, with whatever he can at lease, even after your mom leaves. how long does your OH have off of work before he has to go back?

hehe! i think i will do the same thing! at some point im sure i will just tell everyone that im done and dont want to do it anymore. lol. i would imagine that you just get so physically exhausted that anything more seems impossible. but thats probably why our bodies have the natural instinct to do it all on their own too...that way when we think we cant do it, our bodies step in and we dont have a choice. lol. im so glad you got through it all and everything though. you must just be on cloud nine. i am getting pretty impatient myself...i just want audrey to come already! :) so is it true what they all say, do you forget the pain right after its all over?


----------



## dizzy65

haha it does for sure.. it gets annoying every one wanting to poke at you and prod u and stuff but after a while all you care about is getting that food from you to baby.. Scottie was only feeding for 10 mins at a time when he did feed and he was some times making it so i had to express my milk to him but he is way better now that my actual milk is in and such.. he loves feeding during the day he feeds like lots any where from 15 mins to 30 mins he does such a great job at doing it and it is such a rewarding feeling knowing that i can feed him like i do..

it is nice to have the extra help around ithink it is better than just trying to get threw it alone any way.. ill have lots of help in the first little bit.. in like 2 weeks my grandma will be down here to for a little while so she will be able to help out a bit.. my mom she said she wouldnt change poopy diapers or any thing but she just did so thats good any way.. OH keeps saying that any one who holding him while he makes a stinky gets to change him lol.. it looks weird too seeing there poop change colours its starts out like almost black then goes to green than yellow.. hehe.. changing diapers really isnt as hard as i thought it was going to be actaully.. its all come pretty easy to me im so glad im not one of those moms who struggles with all this stuff..

it does get really frusterating after being in labor for that long and pishing and you just want to give up.. i kept begging for pain meds and such but they said that i couldnt because they didnt want me to fall asleep again lol.. they gave me this shot of one thing and right after they took out the needle i was fast asleep lol.. They said i did really well for some one who had very little pain meds.. yep i didnt even get the gas and air like iwanted lol no epidiral for me either.. i didnt even get the choice to have an epidural because i dialated past 5cm when i was asleep lol.. It is really true that once you are holding the baby in your arms you forget about everything it took to get it there.. it is really worth it in the end to finally be holding the LO for sure.. 

I felt so funny because like right after i pushed him out they put him on my chest for a min then took him away and i just started bawling asking for my baby back asking if he was ok saying i dont want them to take him from me lol.. it was really amazing to hold him for the first time too.. Oh yeah and the bleeding thing too after you give birth really isnt that bad unless you have complications ect, im still bleeding now but all it feels like is just like menstral type bleeding its not that bad.. I didnt have any tears or any thing just some "road rash" as they called it.. so my recovery isnt taking that long it doesnt hardly hurt down there any more


----------



## QueSeraSera

aww that really is so cool that the both of you are catching on so well to the breastfeeding. i bet its hard for the little guy when your milk hasnt fully come in and everything too...i would imagine that it makes it all harder. seems like hes really got it figured out now though! :)

hehe. sounds like you guys will have quite a bit of help from different members of the family here at the beginning! i bet that is nice, and i bet that your family is happy that they can be there to help you too. i like your OHs rule...seems like a perfect one and makes total sense...whoever is holding or closest to the baby gets diaper duty when he makes a poo :) it sounds like youre really catching on to the whole motherhood thing! and even changing diapers like a pro! ;) i remember being really nervous about the diapers with my stepson, but they arent really that hard at all. it just sucks when they have a huge nasty and poo out the back of their diapers and such...ick! :-/

i cant believe you did the whole labour thing with such little intervention as far as pain medication and all that. i cant believe you were able to fall asleep through the worst part of labour! i hope that happens to me. id like to fall asleep at the beginning and just wake up when its time to push ;) im glad that the pain really does fade that quickly and you forget all about it. i never knew if everybody was just saying that to make us feel better or if they really meant it. lol

awww...i bet i would cry if they took my LO right away too. did they need to do tests on him or something? i thought they usually gave you like an hour or so of skin to skin before they took the baby away... im glad to hear that the bleeding isnt so bad. i guess the worst of it will be having to get used to wearing pads again. im hoping that i come out of it like you did and dont have any tearing or anything! thats awesome that you came out of it without that sort of thing. i would think that would slow down the recovery quite a bit...

yay...so happy that youre doing well. i go in for an appointment today. im excited to get checked. on saturday night i had contractions for 10 hours regularly and they were first 10 min apart and then 8 and then 5. so finally we went into the L&D to see if it was real because we had tried the walking, changing positions, having a bath and eating a snack...all the things they say should stop them if theyre just BH. but they kept coming and even woke me up from sleeping. so we went in at 330 am. the contractions were real, but they say im in "slow labour" because i was only dilated to 1cm.. then on sunday they slowed quite a bit and now i only have 2-3 per hour. but im wondering if ive dilated any more or made any more progress. im hoping that she will come soon! im getting impatient and uncomfortable lol


----------



## dizzy65

I had a visit from the health nurse today it went really well she weighed little scottie and found out he has gone up from his birth weight which means that we are doing breast feeding really well, she said i was doing a phenominal job with him and that what ever im doing for breast feeding is really working and to keep it up. 

yes it is good to have lots of support but in the same time id kinda like to be alone with my son now im tired of having lots of people coming around all the time and stuff. my mom is leaving today so that will be differant.. It is a good rule that who ever is holding him has to change him exept im usually the only one holding him and i hold him like all day so im the one that usaully has to do all the diapers and stuff like that it is so annoying but i dont mind really doing it, good bonding time with my son i guess lol .. I thought diapers would be a lot harder than they were but they arent bad.. they just smell really bad and such lol.. Scottie is a little fart machine thou he always lets out big adult size farts he is such a boy lol.

I was happy that i could go threw my labor so easily i did have those few shots of morphine which really helped i had them when i first went into labor because after they induced me i had some kind of reaction to it and was contracting once a minute and they were really strong contractions it was so hard.. so they shot me up so morphine than my water broke and oh my god was that ever disquesting it broke i was like "uhm either my water just broke or i peed my self" and than i was like freaking out cause it wouldnt stop i soaked the whole bed and than the floor.. and when i stood up it still kept flowing so i had the nurses in there stripping me down and shoving a gown on me and those lovely hospital panties lol

well they put him on your chest but take him away to do his weight and stuff right away then you get him back.. he was only gone for maybe like 5 mins but those 5 mins seemed like a life time for me.. than when i got him back we were skin to skin for like an hour than they shoved me in the shower and helped me wash up and than i got him back to try feeding and i got moved over to recovery.. so it wasnt like they took him away for a long period of time i just wanted my baby back lol.. i know its really sad but i worked for 26.5 hours for him i didnt want to give my little man up lol

ah i hope this is the begining for you and that stuff will kick in soon for you i know how uncomfortable the last few weeks can be i really hope your baby decideds to come out soon.. It sounds really promising with all the contractions and stuff like that so fingers crossed.. How are you holding up so far? has it been pretty bad? thats good that your are at least 1cm dialated hopefully when you go back they will have some more news for you saying your further alone hehe.. than maybe they can admit you and you can have your little girl :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

hooray! good news to hear that your little man is doing well and keeping up his weight. i heard that little boys are better about feeding usually than girls and are more agressive about getting the food they need from you. sounds like scottie is not having any problems in that department! lol

i think i will probably be the same way and want to be the one holding audrey all the time. i think after carrying them around for 9 months its just second nature to have them as close as possible. your mom must be a little sad that she is leaving you and her grandson, but it will probably be good for you to have some time on your own so that you and OH can get used to being parents on your own. that is too funny about all the farting...he really is all boy! ;) 

at least your water broke at the hospital! im still so scared that mine will break in bed or at work or on the bus ride to work. sounds like there was a TON of fluid though huh? hopefully mine breaks in labour when im already at the hospital like you. that is so awesome about only needing morphine though. i have heard that that can make you sleepy...thats probably what did it for you and knocked you out! ;) but at least you got some rest during the worst of the transition stage! i cant believe that the induction gel had such a crazy reaction to you and made you had those contractions...that must have been pretty scary.

i can imagine ill be the same...even 5 minutes will be too long to take a baby away from a mom who has waited 9 months for this day! but at least after that you were able to get your skin to skin and spend some time with him. that funny that they helped you take a shower, but i imagine that you need some help after going through all of that. ill probably be begging for a shower and hot caring how many people need to help me through it! lol. im so glad to hear that the bleeding isnt really that bad though. i was really starting to dread that whole thing...but if its just like a regular period i should be able to deal with that. ;)

i went to the doctor yesterday and im still at 1cm and shes way high up at -3 station. the doctor said it would probably be awhile before she comes. not quite the news that i wanted to hear! i have been trying to walk as much as possible, but being at work all day i really only can do that at night. so since monday ive been walking every night and bouncing on the birthing ball too. hopefully it will get her to move down and start something again...i really dont want to be pregnant for 3 more weeks! lol. im getting pretty uncomfortable and just ready to be done. plus im getting a bit of a cold, which is making it all suck so much more. :-/ "cmon audrey! hurry up!"


----------



## dizzy65

he really is a great feeder and he lets us know when he is hungry he just starts screaming and stuff and he feeds a lot.. he is 7lbs 3oz now so im really proud of his weight gain.. he is such a little cutie well worth the wait!

my mom was upset to be leaving us she didnt want to go and probably wouldnt of but she had to work in the morning and OH and i had to take little scottie in for his first check up which was good i guess lol poor little guy hates being poked and proded with all of them gagets and stuff.. It is good to have some alone time with my OH and the baby.. tonight thou OH has fire practice so i dont get to see him until like 9 or 10 which is ok i guess i get to spend sum time with my son alone lol.. 

I herd the flow is easier when you stand up and it breaks because when you stand up the babies head blocks most of it but laying down its just like a water fall.. it is brutal lol.. im so glad it broke where it did.. I would of been mortified if it happened while i was out and OH was terrified it was going to break while in his jeep lol so its good it broke where it did.. I wouldnt worry to much about it about like 75% of women have to get there waters broken by the doctors any way.. Yes it is good that the blood situation isnt that bad.. the first day it is hard lots of blood and stuff but after that it dies down and goes to like regular type bleeding im still bleeding now she said it can last for a few weeks longer, ugh lol im getting so tired of it already!

the contractions were terrifying i dont think i ever want to be induce again knowing that i had reactions and such. it is hard when they take the LO away for the first little bit.. I cried so much OH looked terrified at how much i was crying when they took scottie from me lol. the only reason they help you with showering and stuff is because after all of that a lot of people get dizzy and disorented and they dont want you falling and seriously injuring your self.. it was pretty odd to have them like drying me off and stuff like that thou like i was a little kid they dried most of me off esept my hair.. i did that lol.. after the birthing i couldnt even bend over another reason they had to help.

ah that will really suck if you are stuck being pregnant for another 3 weeks that would get so uncomfortable for sure.. i had the same problem with scottie he wouldnt go down any lower than he was so i had to do a bunch of stuff to help lower him which worked enough for them to induce me any way lol. i hope she cooperates and decideds to come soon and stop making you wait lol it must be so frusterating.. hopefully the walking and such will help her move down it usually does help a bit and the birthing ball is a good idea too just to get her to move :) 

ooh congrats on hitting your 39 week mark by the way she will hopefully be here soon you must be so anxious :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

hehe! i love that he is very vocal about when he is hungry. how adorable! and not very shy about voicing his opinions huh? ;) did he lose weight after birth and then gain it back? ive heard that most babies lose some weight in the days right after birth. its common i think, but i guess it must be scary...thinking maybe they arent getting enough and such. 

aww your poor mom! i know that my mom is going to be the same way when she comes out and then has to leave. i think that if she could quit her job and move out here, she totally would. my dad still says hes not going to come right after the birth and is going to wait until shes a couple months old and weve gotten into our routine and all, but i think hell change his mind at the last minute. it sound like youre doing very good and im sure that its nice to even have some time with just you and scottie...some mother-son bonding time :D

i hope that im one of the people who has their water break in labour at the hospital. then i dont care if im sitting or standing, because someone else is going to clean it up! lol. if it happens at work, home or on the bus though...im going to be mortified, i just know it. im glad the bleeding isnt so bad, but i have heard that it can last anywhere from 4-6 weeks! im sure it will get so annoying by then. but i also think that by the last weeks its not so much blood...just enough to still need to wear some kind of pad or liner. 

im hoping i dont have to be induced after hearing how your body reacted! i guess there is really no way to know how your body will handle it, but i dont really want to risk it! im just hoping that the walking and bouncing will provoke her to move down and this whole thing will start on its own. plus im not particularly keen on the idea of waiting two extra weeks to be induced. i can imagine that after having a baby, being awake for 20+ hours, and losing quite a bit of blood that you are very dizzy and disoriented. best that they help you with the shower...it would be really bad if you fainted or something. plus, by then i bet you didnt get who saw or touched what. lol. 

thanks! im excited about 39 weeks, but im not very excited about the fact that ill probably go over. i just keep hoping that the doctor is wrong and things will change quickly. ive decided that no matter if she has come or not, im stopping work after next week. i jsut cant do it much anymore. monday is a holiday here and so next week is 4 day week. i should be able to manage that, but beyond that im just going to take time off until she decides to come or the doctors decide to evict her ;)


----------



## dizzy65

he is.. it some times gets frusterating because if like the milk isnt coming fast enough he will stop feeding and just like scream at my boob im like "hun thats not going to work" lol and than he also like to play with his food too which gets really annoying some times when i just want him to feed so i can go back to bed. but im glad i can actaully breast feed as there are lots of women out there that cant do it, and its come pretty easy for scottie and i. He lost a few ounces in there, it is really common for babies too loose weight before your milk comes in but than once your milk comes in there supposed to start going back up. some babies loose up to 10% of there body weight or what ever so they go down like a pound, im glad scottie wasnt like that!

My mom wanted to steal scottie from me lol.. She face book messages me or calls me every day asking how our boy is doing lol she is so happy to be a grandma and such she is so proud of him.. I think she wishes she was a little closer so that she could see scottie every day.. my mom and dad might be back tomorrow or what ever to see him.. so that will be fun they are only coming for the day thou.. It is good to have some mother-son bonding time with my little scottie.. he slept most the time any way so i layed him on the bed and played on my lap top lol.. he loves staring at my lap top because i guess its bright he he.

I couldnt imagin what it would be like if your water broke out in public because its not just like a little bit its a huge flow and it does look like you peed your self when it breaks, ooh that would be so scarey lol.. I was expecting when my water broke that it was going to be cold but no it was like really warm thats why i thought at first i had peed my self but it didnt stop.. it went all over the bed and down onto the floor and all over the one nurse ha ha.. My sisters face went like green when i said my water broke and OH didnt even no what happened until my mom ran out of the room to get one of the nurses haha than they had to leave.

Everyones bodies are differant you probably wont have a reaction like i did well hopefully not i wouldnt wish that on any one.. i think with my next pregnancy that they will try and avoid the use of induction because they know i had a reaction to it this time so hopefully i wont have to use it again.. Hopefully she decides to come early and you wont have to wait any more that really sucks that everyone thinks she is going to be late it must be really frusterating. i know when i was that pregnant the last thing i wanted to here was people telling me i was going to go over and that the baby wouldnt be here for another couple of weeks.

ah thats a good idea to stop work you must be getting so uncomfortable and tired at work i know i dont think i could of handled working like that so late into the pregnancy.. Monday is a holiday here too, we actaully are going to a fall fair this weekend and scottie is going to be in the parade with OH in the fire truck so thats pretty exciting! well hopefully little audry decides to come soon for you instead of being stuborn and staying in there lol you have to bribe her to come out or something maybe that will work haha.


----------



## QueSeraSera

hehe...sounds like little scottie is a little impatient about his food! ;) you really are lucky that youre able to do the breastfeeding, and that both of you are taking to it so easily and fast. ive heard from a bunch of friends that have had babies that it is just so difficult and many of them gave up and switched over to formula. but the breastmilk is so much better for the baby though, so its really good that you two are managing it. and he didnt lose much weight at all in the first few days! thats really good..even though its normal for them to lose some, im sure it would be worrying all the same if he had lost a bunch.

aww...that is just too cool that your mom is so into the whole grandma thing. im sure it was hard for her to leave and not be able to be around all the time, but at least they dont live too far away. i think when my mom leaves it will be so hard on her, shell be 4000 miles away! but they are going to try to come out and stay like once every 3 months or so. and theyll stay for about a week at a time. so that will be nice...its more than we will be able to get to the mainland, thats for sure. i cant wait until we move back to the continent...even if its on the east coast and my parents are in the middle...its closer than being an ocean away. 

hehe...babies sure do love lights dont they! and anything that moves really. i remember my stepson used to be so enthralled by the ceiling fan when he was a baby. he would stare at it for hours and just be so entertained by it. its weird to think that everything is so new to them that even a ceiling fan or a laptop screen is interesting to them. 

so once your water broke then everyone had to leave the room? i guess i never asked that before...was it just you and your OH in the room when you were actually having scottie, or did you have other family members in there? i think at our hospital we are allowed to have anyone we want, but even if my mom is out here for the actual birth i dont think ill want her in there when im actually pushing. lol. i am starting to get less concerned with my water breaking in public, the more i read the more it seems like most women need to have their water broken or it happens when theyre already in the hospital. i mostly just dont want it to happen at work. lol

i would hope that they dont ever try to induce you again after the reaction your body had! hopefully with your next little one, it wont even be an issue and s/he will come naturally. so even after the labour and everything, youre still wanting to have more someday? my friend asked me if i wanted to have more the other day and all i could say was "let me get through having this one first and then ill let you know if i want to do that again" ;) 

oh everyone thinks she will be late. ive just started ignoring people now. and now because im so close to my due date i keep getting the "why are you still here?" from people at work and "havent you had the baby yet?!" i just look at my tummy and then look back, saying..."nope, definitely still pregnant" its getting kind of annoying though. i just want to say "trust me, if it were up to me, she would be here already!" lol

i am back to work today. im going to work through the end of the week and then might stop after that. its just going to depend on how im feeling and how much im really able to get done at work at that point. its getting hard and im so tired throughout the day, not to mention uncomfortable! but this is at least a short week because yesterday was a holiday (i had hoped that since it was "labor day" audrey would decide to come then, but she didnt... :-/) i hope you guys had a great weekend! i bet little scottie looked so awesome being in the parade! hopefully you got lots of pictures! :)


----------



## dizzy65

He is very impatient i cant help but laugh thou when he stops feeding and like screams at it, im like "bud you arent going to get any thing if you arent sucking" lol he is to funny. Yesterday and the day before OH's uncle and aunty was over and his uncle was holding scottie and he was like "its a good thing you dont look like your dad because he is kind of funny looking" and right after he said that scottie had a huge grin on his face it was so priceless.. i had to laugh OH didnt think it was very funny thou lol.

I never expected her to be so into the whole grandma thing like she is like my aunty was talking to my dad the day scottie was born and she was like "so how do you feel about being a grandpa" and my dad was like "well i really wished they'd waited" than after he seen scottie my aunty asked him again and he was like "omg its a boy and we arent sending him back" lol my dad was so proud as soon as he saw scottie he had an ear to ear grin it was so cute lol all he kept saying was "awe he is so tiny" lol he is defantly a proud grandpa.. That will be great if your parents can come out every couple of months it will give audrey good time to get to know her grandparents and they can be pretty involved in her life and stuff. It will be good once you can move closer to them then hopefully you all can visit more often.

they defantly do like anything like shiney or reflective or anything.. Scottie loves stairing at the lap top and stuff like that or he will just stare at something on the wall for like half an hour with out loosing his focus it is so cute lol.

Yes they had to leave because the nurses came in and started taking off my clothes to get me out of the wet ones and into a hospital gown but after that my parents were aloud to come back but they just went home instead.. In the birthing room i was aloud any one i wanted but i requested that no one but OH be in there with me any way.. i mean the birthing room was already so crowded, there was every staff member in labor and delievery in there with us.. OH's dad and his gf kept coming back and having to be kicked out of our room i kept saying "just get the fuck out" lol they were anxious because i had been pushing for so long.

I would defantly have more kids it is totally worth it to see the beautiful child i created i would do it again for sure.. it is the most amazing feeling when they put the baby in your arms for the first time and you know that this is what you went threw all the pain for and all that long wait was for this little one.. you forget about the past 9 months of pain and stuff you went threw to get that little baby there.. it is very worth it..

ah i know what you mean the last bit of my pregnancy people kept saying "what no baby yet " i was like "um odviously not " lol i hope she comes soon for you, you must be getting so uncomfy 

that would of been awesome if she came on labor day lol. she will be here before you know it thou than you will be really happy lol.. it was great having scottie in the parade everyone was like "awe look at the baby" lol but unfortanatly no pictures there was no one standing out with a camera so that really sucked.. but we had lots of fun and scottie slept threw the whole thing


----------



## QueSeraSera

aww...the little guy doesnt quite get it does he? screaming at a boob will not get you milk! hehe. thats pretty adorable though. i love the story about what your OHs uncle said...priceless! what perfect timing for little scottie to let out a smile too. im sure that your OH was a little offended though! hehe. 

yea i think their entire perspective changes regarding being grandparents once the LO is born. MIL was saying that when DHs ex was expecting she wasnt very excited to be a grandma or anything, but once dyl was born all that changed completely. i think it will be the same for my dad. my parents already have three grandkids, but this is my first and so its a bit different. my dad still says hes not coming out, but i have a feeling that once she is born he will be wanting to be out here immediately. theres definitely a difference between knowing theres a baby about to be born and actually seeing the LO. 

hehe...i love the baby stare! it is amazing how long they can look at one thing. its like they dont even need to blink. i remember i used to stare at my stepson when he was staring at something and he would never blink! it was amazing how long he could keep his eyes open really. babies really are just so interesting. lol

thats nice that your family gave you some space. i mean, in the early parts of labour im sure it would be fine to have people in there, but once it gets crazy intense i would want some space. luckily we dont have to deal with that whole issue because most likely there wont be any family out here when im in labour anyway. unless audrey comes way late, my mom wont be out here until after the actual birth. ive seen so many threads on here about families wanting to be in the birthing room and women not knowing how to tell them no...youd think most people would be like your family and just give you space. i guess they tend to get a little overexcited though...

that is awesome that even though you had some trauma during labour youre still ready to have another one and it all seems worth it. im glad to hear that it doesnt like stick with you and tarnish the memories of the day and everything. hopefully ill feel the same way after i have miss audrey :) i have told DH not to mention anymore babies for awhile though...he has to let me get through this labour and the first 6 months of full time mommyhood :)

aww that sucks that you didnt get any pictures of little scottie in the parade. it will be a good memory that you can share with him though. thats so funny that he was just snoozing the whole time. i bet everyone was excited to see him in the parade though..a brand new baby :) 

so i go to the doctor today. she mentioned last week that they might do a sweep today to get things moving, but we will see. hopefully something gets started soon! but its not looking like she will be arriving in time for her due date tomorrow at all.


----------



## dizzy65

haha yeah it is really funny.. He likes to play with it too apparently a lot of babies do it.. Breast feeding is a really great bonding experiance too i love to stare at him while he feeds he looks at me too until he falls asleep it is so cute!

i think you are right.. before the baby is born no one is excited but once they get to see there grandchild they are so happy and everything.. my dad is so happy he finally got a boy because he had girls and now he is excited cause he gets to go and by scottie all these cool boy toys and stuff like that.. but he is going to be a pain cause he wants to by scottie all these like really noisy ones and stuff once he is a little older of course ugh how annoying lol.. Everyone is really proud of the little man thou and im so happy he is finally here 

I know i was thinking the same thing when i was staring at scottie the other day he was looking at something for ever with out even blinking i was just thinking "i wonder whats going threw his mind right now" .. all that are on babies minds thou are sleep eat and poop haha.

i was so angry that OH's father and g/f kept trying to come in to see us they are like "can we come in" i was like "omg just fuck off" lol i made them leave after i was about 9 3/4 dialated and i felt like i had to push.. they were upset and didnt understand why i didnt want them in there.. but seriously i didnt want any one to see that.. it was funny they couldnt even tell i was 9 cm dialated i just like woke up every once in a while and grabbed OH's hand and squeezed tell the contraction was over and than that was it i tried to go back to sleep it didnt hurt all to much i mean to me all it felt like was menstral cramping cause i usually get really bad menstral cramps any way so it wasnt too bad for me.. plus i think the effects of the morphine were still there too so it made it not so intense.

haha yeah that is true.. OH and i made a deal to not try for a nother baby until scottie is 2 years old that way we get some time with our little man before we have another one and by that time ill probably want another one any way and scottie will be a good big brother i think! i think you will feel the same after the birth and stuff that it is all totally worth it to be holding your little angel in your arms :)

everyone was so happy to see the baby it was like a coming out thing for my little one hehe i was so happy :)

hopefully they did the sweep and you can get things started i remember near to the end i was getting so uncomfy.. hopefully it doesnt go to much further for you :) it really sucks being your due date and baby not here yet..

happy due date to you by the way!


----------



## QueSeraSera

aww that sounds so cute. i bet breastfeeding is an amazing experience. its so funny that he plays with the boob when hes feeding. he must be a true boy at heart! ;) my little stepson is all fascinated by boobs lately. we will be in a store and he will shout "i like your boobies shannon!" its so embarassing! i think his mom taught him what they are and now its all he talks about! :-/

its like your dad is finally getting a son, huh? thats pretty cool that they have gotten so excited and everything. i remember when i was little i would get all these noisy toys from my grandparents and we would get to play with them for awhile but eventually my parents would get fed up with them and put them on top of the fridge. lol. but now they buy my stepson and my neice and nephew all these super noisy toys...it must be part of being a grandparent! that or not being around all the time...so you dont have to hear the sound all the time ;)

eat sleep and poop...yea that sounds about right! babies have a limited field of interest. lol. as long as you keep them full, rested, and clean...theyre pretty happy. wait until he is a toddler and you have to work hard to keep him entertained...youll be wishing to go back to the days when he was so easily kept happy. hehe ;) 

yea i would have been upset if i were you and they kept trying to come into the room. i mean...once, okay...but then get the hint and dont try to come in again! i am hoping that im like you...i get pretty bad periods and have really intense cramps anyway, so im hoping that that will have prepared me a bit for the pain of labour. i know it will be worse, but maybe ill be able to cope with it better. we will see though, if labour ever comes for me! right now its feeling like it will never happen! 

DH and i were talking about more babies. i told him that i really wont know if i want more until audrey comes and i get through labour and adjusted to mommyhood. but he was saying we should either try to have another baby pretty close to her...like start trying when she is about 9 mos-1yr. either that or we are going to wait until she is about 4 and nearly in school. we figure we should either do it while shes still small and in diapers and such, or wait until shes starting school to do the whole infant thing again. lol. but like i said, i wont know until after i get through this. i might be wanting to wait a LONG TIME before thinking about another baby! hehe

they tried to do the sweep, but audrey is just too far up and the doctor couldnt reach to do the sweep fully. so she did a partial one. it didnt do much though. i bled quite a bit for about a day and had some horrible cramps, but then it all died down. this weekend we took my stepson to the zoo and walked around for hours, then i spent all my time sitting on the bouncing ball, and still nothing. im at work again today and not too happy about it. everyone keeps saying "oh...so you didnt have the baby over the weekend huh?" and i just cant stand it. "ummm...obviously not!" i am trying to avoid people at all costs to avoid saying anything ill regret or something that will get me fired lol. i was doing so well, even with going overdue...but today im finally just fed up i think. hopefully she comes soon...i dont know how much longer i can continue to work and everything


----------



## dizzy65

it is very amazing but some times i wish i was doing formula just because last night we were out visiting with my grandma scotties great grandma and he started screaming for food and he doesnt feed well at all when theres lots of people around so we had to leave i forgot to pump before we left it wasnt good at all.. awe that is so cute with your step son but it must be really annoying that he is like that lol.. id be trying to get him to not say stuff like that at least in public lol my ex's brother was like that too hed come up to me and be like "shannon can i see yours boobs" it was so frusterating to get him to stop.

yep my dad finally got his boy thats all he can talk about is scottie he is defantly really proud.. yes i think that is a grandparent thing my parents are the same just wanting to buy all the noisy toys and get him all hopped up on sugar and send him home lol they would of never had to deal with him and stuff they can just send him home its lke 'gee thanks your so nice to me" lol.. 

haha yes that may be true.. scottie is so content right now i dont no what im going to do once he starts running around and such and when he doesnt sleep for most the day i can tell ill be really tired lol and oh baby proofing too ugh thats goin to suck so bad lol

yeah i know and i dont even like OH's dads g/f .... it was getting really frusterating i kept my cool for the most part but it was like they came in got kicked out and 5 min later asked if i was ready for visitors its like no god damnit leave me alone lol.. she was getting so annoying.. oh and when she found out it was a boy she got upset because she wanted a girl.. she actually was mad when she had a baby and it was a boy because she always wanted a girl.. she said she wouldnt change his diapers or anything while in the hospital or even touch him because he had a pee-pee i could of smacked her seriously that really offended me when she said that.. i couldnt even imagin neglecting my child like that.

yes that is true you wont no how you feel until she is here im going to talk to OH tonight probably about what he wants to do i think we might wait tell he is like 2 years before we start trying again my mom keeps asking me when we are going to start trying for another one.. they will be happy once we get pregnant again im sure they love being grandparents lol.. i cant wait to be pregnant again i can say that now im not all big and itchy and sore lol.. you willreally miss it once it is actually gone.

that happened with me the first sweep too scottie was to high up so the sweep did absolutly nothing.. it seems like nothing is working for her i hope she comes soon for you that must be getting so frusterated and being almost a week late now but by next week if she hasnt come yet they will probably induce you so thats something to look forward too and im sure you wont have any reaction too it like i did.. ah you must be getting so uncomfy i no to the end with me i was getting very uncomfortable as well it really was no good.

you dont realise how much you miss doing stuff tell you couldnt do it for a period of time than all of a sudden you can do it like now im always laying on my tummy or my back and i can see my feet its pretty awesome lol im so happy :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i think its reasons like that that a lot of moms end up doing formula...it really is more convenient. it will cost you a fortune though! we were looking at the formulas just in case something happens and breast feeding doesnt work out...oh my god they are outrageously expensive! so i am really hoping that it works out to breastfeed. plus it is better for the baby, even if its sometimes harder on us. oh the thing with my stepson can be kind of emabarassing..and if you say something to him to get him to stop he usually says it louder! it must be something about boys that they get fascinated with them when theyre young (and older too! lol)

hehe. thats the great part about being a grandparent...you get to spoil the kids rotten and then send them home to the parents. i used to think the same thing about being an aunt...i would take my nephew out and we would go to the park and run around and get all hyper, then go get ice cream, and then go buy a few fun toys...and then i would send him home to his mom all riled up. it was great. now i look back and think...man...i hope that nobody does that to me! ;)

yea i think the newborn stage is actually the easiest. its hard because its all new and getting used to it, but they are the easiest to entertain and take care of then. we are going for the trip in november and DH is nervous about her on the plane...i keep telling him that she will be fine and will probably sleep the whole way...its going to be be my stepson that will be difficult. he needs to be entertained and he always wants to be us running around...7 hours on a plane is going to be rough on him.

man i cant believe your FILs gf. i wouldnt have wanted her anywhere near me, judging by how youre saying she acted. i cant believe that she would actually say she was disappointed scottie was a boy. and then to say she was upset her own son didnt come out a girl...so much so that she wouldnt even touch him! thats out of control. and shes not even in any way related to your family, so its not as if her thoughts and opinions are even welcome! she needs to learn to shut her mouth, i think. if i were you i wouldnt be letting her hold my son since shes so disappointed he wasnt a girl. gosh...some people are just out of control. they should learn to think before they speak. your FIL needs to find a nice, tolerable gf...these last couple have really been something! lol

its funny that your parents said they wished you waited and now theyre ready for you to have another. they must really be enjoying grandparent-hood! i think waiting 2 years is a decent goal...theyre still close together in age, but not too close. i was telling DH yesterday that ive gotten really used to resting my hand on my bump...i dont know what im going to do when its not there anymore! but, at the same time, i think it will be nice to see my toes again ;) 

i think i am just frustrated with everyone else at this point. im not a bit upset with her...if she needs the extra time then i understand. im just so tired of everyone asking nonstop about if im feeling anything or when i think she will come. how am i supposed to know that?! lol. but i am pretty uncomfortable at work and ready to be done with work for now. im also really excited to meet my little girl, which makes every day seem like its lasting forever. im hoping that the appointment tomorrow goes well and i can get a date for induction...then at least ill have something to count down to :)

i am so jealous that you can lay on your tummy! i cant wait to be able to do that. i have a whole list of things. i want to eat sushi. and i want to eat a greek salad with feta cheese...things i havent been able to eat when pregnant. i want to lay on my tummy and i want to go running again. i could go on and on about all the things im looking forward to once Audrey is here in the world and out of my tummy :)


----------



## dizzy65

i know what you mean forumla will bankrupt you lol.. Im glad that i can breast feed there are some women that just choose forumla because they get frusterated with trying to breast feed but with me i just keep saying no matter how hard it might be im just going to keep going at least until he is 6 months old... I think it must be a boy thing ive never seen girls that do the same thing lol it can get really embarrising too when they say stuff like that in public.. that must be really annoying for you with your step-son says it louder and stuff. 

haha yeah thats how i like to be with other peoples kids but now that i have my own im really hoping no one does that too me but i know that my mom and dad probably will as they already said.. once scottie is walking around and stuff like that, its not going to be fun at all lol. but they dont live in the same town so if they get him all hyper he can just spend the night there hehe.. 

yes that is true even though it may be really frusterating at first it is defantly the easiest stage.. you guys are going on vacation in novemeber? where are you guys going too.. i could see why he is getting scared about taking her on the plane but it will be okay.. we are going on vacation starting friday we are going for 3 weeks yay.. we are going to be visiting lots of family members and stuff like that.. but im still excited because we havent gone on vacation in soo long :)

i know it made me so mad that she could say stuff like that and even be proud of the fact she neglected her son when she found out he was a boy i could of smacked her seriously you dont do stuff like that.. it makes me so angry and everytime she sees scottie she keeps asking if the thing is still between his legs its like "no actaully it disapeared" she can be so ignorant it makes me upset.. and i dont care what she says im very happy and proud with my little guy and i wouldnt have it any other way.. 

haha yep i know they are really injoying being grandparents and stuff now and keep asking me when the next one will be here lol too funny.. i think soo too that 2 years is a good age gap.. so that he will be in his toddler stage before i push another one out so at least ill have one sleeping threw the night while the other one doesnt lol.. i was so excited to see my toes again too lol

i know what you mean near to the end every one just keeps asking you if you've had the baby yet and stuff like that.. near to the end i was getting so annoyed i just wanted to smack everyone that was disapointed i hadnt had the baby yet and i wasnt even late when they were asking.. or people saying i look like i was carying twins and stuff it was like just omg shut up.. 

it was great when i could finally lay on my tummy the night after i had scottie i was sleeping and i layed on my side as per usuall then i was like omg i can lay on my tummy again so i did and just stretched out and was like "ahh" and OH was like what i was like "that feels sooo good" and he laughed at me lol.. i had a huge list of things i wanted too do too once i had him and it feels soo good to do some of the things i couldnt do before for sure :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh i know! i dont know how people afford to formula feed! between that and diapers...you wouldnt be able to pay your rent anymore! lol. i think i am shooting for the same thing as you...i want to breastfeed until at least 6 months, but maybe even 9. hopefully audrey wont do the playing with her food thing...i do think its mostly boys. my stepson i dont think really understands what they are, but he thinks its funny to say something louder if you tell him not to say it. thats kinda annoying. lol. 

that is going to be the rule for us! were just gonna tell the grandparents: if you want to get the kids all riled up and hyper, then they are staying at your house until they settle down! ;) maybe then they will think twice about giving them so much sugar! but probably not... ;) 

we are going on a huge trip in november. first we are going to ohio. DH has to go there for work for a week so me, dyl and audrey are going to tag along. DHs grandparents are going to come down from michigan to visit and meet the new baby. then we are going to wyoming for a few days so my dads side of the family can meet audrey, and then we are spending thanksgiving in colorado with my moms side of the family. its going to be a lot of traveling, but i think she will actually do pretty well...shell probably just sleep most of the time. where are you guys off to for vacation?

i really would have said some nasty things to your FILs gf if i were there. i think i would just ignore her when she still says these things. why does she have such an aversion to boys? its just crazy really...little scottie is awesome and adorable, and she should be happy to know him...not saying things about how he should have been a girl. what a crazy lady she is!

i didnt go into work today and i felt so much better. i think that i was just having a hard time taking all the comments about why i was still there and when the baby was coming. i dont think people realize, but its really hard to be overdue and you dont constantly want to be reminded of it! lol

so we went to the doctor yesterday and i was still 1 cm and thick and audrey hadnt dropped. since there was no progress the doctor felt we should schedule an induction because she doesnt think shell come on her own by 42 weeks. so today we went to get a nonstress test done and a fluid check...everything is great and ready for induction. then we got a call that we are scheduled for tomorrow! so we call in at 530 am tomorrow to make sure theres room, but we should be having her tomorrow. im so excited now. we also got to see her for a second on the ultrasound when they did the fluid check and shes beautiful! i cant wait to meet her tomrrow :)


----------



## dizzy65

the health nurse yesterday said that formula costs like $2000 if you were to use it for a year when i herd this my mouth like dropped i was like "ya im defantly glad im breast feeding for sure" lol. apparently its really commen for babies to do that it is really cute until he gets frusterated because he is getting no food.. ah boys eh haha.. Yeah thats a kid thing i think because they no it gets to you so they want to embarress more or something like that i know i used to do it to my parents too but you are right it can be really annoying.

lol hopefully so.. i dont think my parents will stop thou lol expecially with buying him all the noisey toys and stuff like that.. im scared for this christmas for what kind of noise makers there going to by scottie hehe.

ah that sounds like a lot of travelling but so much fun i hope you guys have fun while doing this.. travelling with a baby can be hard some times but if she is anything like scottie she will just sleep he is like that as soon as he gets in a vehical but we are leaving today on our vacation and i think that its going to be hard with stopping to do feeding and such.. we are going too Vancouver to visit family for a week than we are coming back threw and going to Kalowna and visiting more family than coming home for 2 days than travelling up to fort mcmurray to show off baby to jasons mom and my cousin so we are doing lots of traveling lol.

FIL and his gf are done again hehe. but anyways.. she doesnt like the fact of guys having differant parts than girls i guess the penis creeps her out or something but i dont really care i would never neglect my child because he had a penis i mean seriously get real scottie is my little prince and i love him so much i would never hurt my boy like that, err some people frusterate me more than words can say she is so horribal i mean its your child.. and she is proud that she did what she did thats probably the worst part of it all.

lol yeah no doubt.. well thats good that you can just relax now and have your little girl :)

yay congrats im so happy for you.. i hope that she doesnt put you threw too much pain or anything like that.. good luck on today ill be looking for an update


----------

